# CONNECTIONS 4 #77



## jinx

The place I know of asks for 10 inches minimum. Of course, other places may have different requirements. A shame to waste it if someone could use it.


Barn-dweller said:


> I wondered about that, I will have to see when I go. Not sure how long it must be.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been making the past few days. It's cotton aran and splits rather which made it hard on my hands...


It's lovely! Sorry it was hard on your hands to work with, though. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Ooh, nice avatar, Chris!! xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Finally finished the buggy rug for NZ, I picked up a few too many stitches at the sides, which makes the border fan out a bit but I don't suppose the baby will mind!! Some of it is knitted in chunky and the rest is doubled up DK. The pattern is seed stitch with a knit row in between.


Wonderful blanket for the baby. And, no, I doubt he'll mind a bit! Great photo of little Charlotte with the wonderful scarf her mummy knit for her. Well done to your DIL! xxxooo :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey. We had quite a bit of rain last night and thunder and lightening. The garden smells so lovely this morning.
> 
> Our neighbour is coming this morning to help Mr P break up some concrete so he can finish the front drive. Mr P is having his ear syringed later so I will no longer have to shout at him. Then this afternoon I start some physio for my neck and back.
> 
> I am also hoping to get the strawberries today so I can make a load of jam for the garden party and then this evening it is WI and we have a lady coming to talk about Knickers through the ages! I shall take my crochet as usual.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Catch you later. xx


Busy day! I hope the syringing helps Mr P out (and you, too). And, I hope your physio goes well. That talk this evening could be interesting. :sm02: xxxooo

We've got dry weather and a bit cooler today. I'm off for my walk in a bit. Have a great day everyone! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Ooh, nice avatar, Chris!! xx


Couldn't resist it, my favourite flower! An you see the little mouse?


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been making the past few days. It's cotton aran and splits rather which made it hard on my hands...


wonderful colour matches, if I might say so.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> The place I know of asks for 10 inches minimum. Of course, other places may have different requirements. A shame to waste it if someone could use it.


I still have mine from many years ago - about 18 inches of it.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Couldn't resist it, my favourite flower! An you see the little mouse?


I confess I hadn't noticed. How cute is that!


----------



## SaxonLady

I was out at the airport earlier. It was very busy in this lovely weather.

Tonight we are going to see Hamlet, on film, but live from the RSC. Our Danish hero is being played by a very dark African. Should be interesting.


----------



## linkan

Goodness , i don't know where to start ...
Thanks everyone for the compliments on the diaper cake , i really love making them  
I think i used about 40 diapers June and 3 cloth diapers. The flowers and the topper were from the everythings a dollar store ... so it was easy peasy and not too expensive. 

Next...

I am loving all of these pictures everyone is posting ... Josephine you look beautiful as always , love the new do ! Miss Susan the cardi is gorgeous ! Your work as always is so precious  
Becca your DGD is absolutely beautiful ! Good luck to her at the school and with the ballet ..  

Glad to hear that our Purly is hanging in there along with her DH .. Im still so worried over her  I wish i could be there with her ..
Good vibes coming at you Purly !!   

ok next .. again .. LOL 

DD1 and i went to the opera last thursday and saw the Phantom of the Opera and it was our first time going to an Opera .. It was AMAZING !! AMAZING !! We both loved it so so much !
Here are a few photos i didnt get too many , but we were seated row G right in the center down front so it was just .. an experience of a lifetime for sure and it was precious because i got to share it with my lovely daughter  and her friend ...
here are just a few pics ..


----------



## linkan

And a few more


----------



## linkan

And my sweet pea and DD2's fiance's dogs. ..


----------



## linkan

Okay, I love you all , but it's time for a nap. . I get my bipap machine Monday, so I will be sleeping good next week and I will come back and tell y'all how it goes  love and hugs XOXOXO


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> And a few more


such beautiful photos of you. I'm so glad you enjoyed the Phantom.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Couldn't resist it, my favourite flower! An you see the little mouse?


Oh yes now you have pointed it out. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> such beautiful photos of you. I'm so glad you enjoyed the Phantom.


Ditto from me, Angela. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good strategy!! Did you whistle a happy tune or sing about raindrops on roses?!! xxx


I think me singing would have been even more scary :sm08:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Finally finished the buggy rug for NZ, I picked up a few too many stitches at the sides, which makes the border fan out a bit but I don't suppose the baby will mind!! Some of it is knitted in chunky and the rest is doubled up DK. The pattern is seed stitch with a knit row in between.


Good plan to have the knit row in between. How many rows of seed stitch before the knit row?

And I agree, I think KP likes the scarf her Mama made, and why shouldn't she, it's lovely. Is that L's first project?


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Couldn't resist it, my favourite flower! An you see the little mouse?


I do now you've pointed it out :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> And my sweet pea and DD2's fiance's dogs. ..


Wow Sweet Pea is growing so fast.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been making the past few days. It's cotton aran and splits rather which made it hard on my hands...


Beautiful work as always :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

I think I'm all caught up now. More rain this afternoon,but minus the thunderstorms today.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine was driving me mad like that so I eventually got him to go for a hearing test and with hearing aids things have improved greatly. After a while it was me who kept saying apron so I went for a test and found was 50% what it should have been. Hey ho. :sm25: :sm09: :sm09:


I used to work for a hearing aid dispenser who said he would give DH free aids. Still no deal!! :sm06: :sm07: :sm22:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The rug is very classy. Great choice of colors. Lovely princess with a great smile.
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished the buggy rug for NZ, I picked up a few too many stitches at the sides, which makes the border fan out a bit but I don't suppose the baby will mind!! Some of it is knitted in chunky and the rest is doubled up DK. The pattern is seed stitch with a knit row in between.[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks jinx! x
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Couldn't resist it, my favourite flower! An you see the little mouse?


I didn't until you pointed it out, how cute is that!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Goodness , i don't know where to start ...
> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the diaper cake , i really love making them
> I think i used about 40 diapers June and 3 cloth diapers. The flowers and the topper were from the everythings a dollar store ... so it was easy peasy and not too expensive.
> 
> Next...
> 
> I am loving all of these pictures everyone is posting ... Josephine you look beautiful as always , love the new do ! Miss Susan the cardi is gorgeous ! Your work as always is so precious
> Becca your DGD is absolutely beautiful ! Good luck to her at the school and with the ballet ..
> 
> Glad to hear that our Purly is hanging in there along with her DH .. Im still so worried over her  I wish i could be there with her ..
> Good vibes coming at you Purly !!
> 
> ok next .. again .. LOL
> 
> DD1 and i went to the opera last thursday and saw the Phantom of the Opera and it was our first time going to an Opera .. It was AMAZING !! AMAZING !! We both loved it so so much !
> Here are a few photos i didnt get too many , but we were seated row G right in the center down front so it was just .. an experience of a lifetime for sure and it was precious because i got to share it with my lovely daughter  and her friend ...
> here are just a few pics ..


Beautiful Jen!! What a lovely picture!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> And a few more


You are all looking absolutely wonderful, so glad you had a great time! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> And my sweet pea and DD2's fiance's dogs. ..


Awwwww!! That's so sweet! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Okay, I love you all , but it's time for a nap. . I get my bipap machine Monday, so I will be sleeping good next week and I will come back and tell y'all how it goes  love and hugs XOXOXO


Love you too girl, you take care and enjoy some sleep!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I think me singing would have been even more scary :sm08:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good plan to have the knit row in between. How many rows of seed stitch before the knit row?
> 
> And I agree, I think KP likes the scarf her Mama made, and why shouldn't she, it's lovely. Is that L's first project?


Just one knit row, so every right side row was knit.

DIL knitted most of a scarf for herself while I was there and managed to finish it. She wants to knit things with shapings but doesn't know where to start. I have recommended youtube - and KP of course - but I think when she stops work, she will take herself off to a nice yarn shop in Wellington and I', sure they'll help her. Wish I was there to help!


----------



## London Girl

Went to see Me Before You this afternoon, it was really good but not the weepy I had been warned about, or maybe I'm just getting old and cynical!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Went to see Me Before You this afternoon, it was really good but not the weepy I had been warned about, or maybe I'm just getting old and cynical!!


Glad you enjoyed it! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Went to see Me Before You this afternoon, it was really good but not the weepy I had been warned about, or maybe I'm just getting old and cynical!!


I've seen posters advertising it but haven't worked out what it's about


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Just one knit row, so every right side row was knit.
> 
> DIL knitted most of a scarf for herself while I was there and managed to finish it. She wants to knit things with shapings but doesn't know where to start. I have recommended youtube - and KP of course - but I think when she stops work, she will take herself off to a nice yarn shop in Wellington and I', sure they'll help her. Wish I was there to help!


Thanks for the info :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I've seen posters advertising it but haven't worked out what it's about


Ah, you'll have to go and see!!! x


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> I wondered about that, I will have to see when I go. Not sure how long it must be.


There is a place where you can send it, they make wigs for people who have had chemo, I'll look up the address. We used it when my SIL had his pony tail but off. I know you have to have enough to go in the pony tail, but if you are going short it shouldn't be a problem. Apologises if someone has already commented on thus, just got in.

Ok. It's The Little Princess trust, hair must be 7" long. They have a good website.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> And a few more


Beautiful ladies, all of you.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Went to see Me Before You this afternoon, it was really good but not the weepy I had been warned about, or maybe I'm just getting old and cynical!!


I'm going tomorrow, looking forward to seeing a grown-up film, only been taking my GS recently. My friend has just finished reading the book.


----------



## LondonChris

I've had a great day, lunch with my DD & DH. THEN MY DD took me , in my wheelchair, around some shops, I did enjoy myself. This evening I went to the children's club which my DD & friend are running at our local church. I took needles & yarn, on of the boys sat down & for the first time spend 30 mins quiet. He had never knitted before but he did really well & want to do more next week. Also got 2 mums knitting again, one of them I taught to knit when she was about 8.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Went to see Me Before You this afternoon, it was really good but not the weepy I had been warned about, or maybe I'm just getting old and cynical!!


I really want to see that movie!!


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> I've had a great day, lunch with my DD & DH. THEN MY DD took me , in my wheelchair, around some shops, I did enjoy myself. This evening I went to the children's club which my DD & friend are running at our local church. I took needles & yarn, on of the boys sat down & for the first time spend 30 mins quiet. He had never knitted before but he did really well & want to do more next week. Also got 2 mums knitting again, one of them I taught to knit when she was about 8.


New recruits to the knitting world, well done you :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

Hello all I have been outside trying to get this deck done but with a 3 year old helping I didn't make much progress....Will try again later when it cools off a bit.

He did play really well outside for about 4 hours building a house with scrap pieces of wood it was so cute!!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Ah, you'll have to go and see!!! x


Oooooh mysterious :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Hello all I have been outside trying to get this deck done but with a 3 year old helping I didn't make much progress....Will try again later when it cools off a bit.
> 
> He did play really well outside for about 4 hours building a house with scrap pieces of wood it was so cute!!!


That sounds like the best kind of play. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> New recruits to the knitting world, well done you :sm24:


Ditto from me, Chris! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here's what I came home to on the garage today! My DH surprised me with this along with a lamb chops dinner. I think I'll keep him!


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what I came home to on the garage today! My DH surprised me with this along with a lamb chops dinner. I think I'll keep him!


Brilliant xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning all, the sun is trying to come out and I'm off to try and get my hair cut again, I think. See you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Brilliant talk from the knicker lady, very animated and funny. I crocheted a limpit and a jellyfish during the talk.

Just had phone call from my fruit supplier and I am off to get 10 kgs of strawberries, guess I'll be making jam today.

I'll try and catch up later. Barny have fun at the hairdressers. xx

Love you all lots. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls, we are back to 12C. Dont know what we are doing yet. I dont suppose I'll be wearing my crop trousers. Everyone have a good day. I had the toothache last night. It not the tooth he is tasking out.!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been making the past few days. It's cotton aran and splits rather which made it hard on my hands...


Its beautiful. Aran makes my arm ache...but I like doing it.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oh I like the sound of knickers through the ages!! There is a new drama starting in ITV shortly with Penelope Wilton and it's about Ann Summers!! xxx


I'm really looking forward to it...It can only be funny cant it?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Finally finished the buggy rug for NZ, I picked up a few too many stitches at the sides, which makes the border fan out a bit but I don't suppose the baby will mind!! Some of it is knitted in chunky and the rest is doubled up DK. The pattern is seed stitch with a knit row in between.


yiur rug is great. I love the colours. And what can I say about Charlotte. She'd a proper young lady now. Lovely.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> And my sweet pea and DD2's fiance's dogs. ..


Wonderful photos linky. She s nearly as beautiful as you. love ya...


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what I came home to on the garage today! My DH surprised me with this along with a lamb chops dinner. I think I'll keep him!


Oh bless him, yep, he's a keeper!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, we are back to 12C. Dont know what we are doing yet. I dont suppose I'll be wearing my crop trousers. Everyone have a good day. I had the toothache last night. It not the tooth he is tasking out.!!!!


Cooler here today too but the sun is trying to come out! Sorry to hear about the tooth, hope it has stopped hurting now - and stays stopped!! x


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm really looking forward to it...It can only be funny cant it?


I would think so but don't think DH wants to watch it! :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> yiur rug is great. I love the colours. And what can I say about Charlotte. She'd a proper young lady now. Lovely.


Thank you, she is very much looking forward to being a big sister and I think she will be a great help to mum and dad!!


----------



## London Girl

Had an early morning blood test and ECG appointment this morning as I have been having occasional bouts of irregular heartbeat. When I say occasional, I mean about twice a year for the last 5 years! However, they feel that as my mum had a pacemaker for the same thing and my dad died at 64 from heart failure, it's about time they sorted it out!!

This afternoon, the Zumba ladies and gents (not mine) are meeting at one of their houses on the excuse of finalising the arrangements for the trip to Normandy in a couple of weeks but in reality it'll be drinking, gossiping, eating and laughing!!

Catch you later, have a good one ladies, wherever you are!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well the deed is done and I have been scalped. My ears are cold.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the deed is done and I have been scalped. My ears are cold.


but your head feels lighter.


----------



## SaxonLady

Hamlet was AMAZING. Different, but amazing. The Danes were all Ghanaians, and the English were English. It was an RSC production from Stratford on Avon, so it would be good; but I was a little concerned. The costumes , drums, players, fighting etc were all pure Ghana which may be a distraction to some. But the actors were all brilliant, especially Hamlet and his Mother. I have never heard of any of them, but I suspect I will again. It brought out the real storyline, and explained all the angst in a way that I have never seen before. I cannot say it any other way. It was AMAZING. Knocked spots off every other Hamlet I have ever seen and, believe me, I've seen more than a few.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:10 am EST and 9'C (48'F). A cold wind has been blowing for 2 days now. I got sidelined with a tummy bug, but I'm better now. This is perfect weather for staying inside and knitting. I missed my Knit Night though, was not happy about that.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Hamlet was AMAZING. Different, but amazing. The Danes were all Ghanaians, and the English were English. It was an RSC production from Stratford on Avon, so it would be good; but I was a little concerned. The costumes , drums, players, fighting etc were all pure Ghana which may be a distraction to some. But the actors were all brilliant, especially Hamlet and his Mother. I have never heard of any of them, but I suspect I will again. It brought out the real storyline, and explained all the angst in a way that I have never seen before. I cannot say it any other way. It was AMAZING. Knocked spots off every other Hamlet I have ever seen and, believe me, I've seen more than a few.


That would be an interesting interpretation.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the deed is done and I have been scalped. My ears are cold.


Knit a cap quick.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Had an early morning blood test and ECG appointment this morning as I have been having occasional bouts of irregular heartbeat. When I say occasional, I mean about twice a year for the last 5 years! However, they feel that as my mum had a pacemaker for the same thing and my dad died at 64 from heart failure, it's about time they sorted it out!!
> 
> This afternoon, the Zumba ladies and gents (not mine) are meeting at one of their houses on the excuse of finalising the arrangements for the trip to Normandy in a couple of weeks but in reality it'll be drinking, gossiping, eating and laughing!!
> 
> Catch you later, have a good one ladies, wherever you are!! xxxxxxxx


It is about time they sorted that out.
Enjoy the meeting this afternoon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Hamlet was AMAZING. Different, but amazing. The Danes were all Ghanaians, and the English were English. It was an RSC production from Stratford on Avon, so it would be good; but I was a little concerned. The costumes , drums, players, fighting etc were all pure Ghana which may be a distraction to some. But the actors were all brilliant, especially Hamlet and his Mother. I have never heard of any of them, but I suspect I will again. It brought out the real storyline, and explained all the angst in a way that I have never seen before. I cannot say it any other way. It was AMAZING. Knocked spots off every other Hamlet I have ever seen and, believe me, I've seen more than a few.


Sounds like a great production, sometimes I think it is better when people put a different slant on things, and interpret things sightly different.
Yes I am quite light headed without even having a drink. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, we are back to 12C. Dont know what we are doing yet. I dont suppose I'll be wearing my crop trousers. Everyone have a good day. I had the toothache last night. It not the tooth he is tasking out.!!!!


I hope all your teeth are feeling better soon.
DD is going to see her new dentist this afternoon. I'm hoping she feels more comfortable with this one.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Knit a cap quick.


Don't worry I've got a few hats knocking around in case I need them. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Brilliant talk from the knicker lady, very animated and funny. I crocheted a limpit and a jellyfish during the talk.
> 
> Just had phone call from my fruit supplier and I am off to get 10 kgs of strawberries, guess I'll be making jam today.
> 
> I'll try and catch up later. Barny have fun at the hairdressers. xx
> 
> Love you all lots. xx


Our strawberries aren't out yet, but I do see the men working in the fields north of us, so it will be soon. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what I came home to on the garage today! My DH surprised me with this along with a lamb chops dinner. I think I'll keep him!


Definitely a keeper.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> I do now you've pointed it out :sm24:


I had to blow my screen up to see Chris's little mouse. I need new glasses.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> And a few more


Lovely pics Linky


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> And my sweet pea and DD2's fiance's dogs. ..


Sweet pea is getting big, and that doesn't look quite comfortable.


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to run now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Good for him at showing how proud he is of you.


RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what I came home to on the garage today! My DH surprised me with this along with a lamb chops dinner. I think I'll keep him!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the deed is done and I have been scalped. My ears are cold.


Don't get them burned, get plenty of factor 50 on them!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Hamlet was AMAZING. Different, but amazing. The Danes were all Ghanaians, and the English were English. It was an RSC production from Stratford on Avon, so it would be good; but I was a little concerned. The costumes , drums, players, fighting etc were all pure Ghana which may be a distraction to some. But the actors were all brilliant, especially Hamlet and his Mother. I have never heard of any of them, but I suspect I will again. It brought out the real storyline, and explained all the angst in a way that I have never seen before. I cannot say it any other way. It was AMAZING. Knocked spots off every other Hamlet I have ever seen and, believe me, I've seen more than a few.


I've never seen Hamlet but that production sounds like a wonderful way to see it, glad you really enjoyed it!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:10 am EST and 9'C (48'F). A cold wind has been blowing for 2 days now. I got sidelined with a tummy bug, but I'm better now. This is perfect weather for staying inside and knitting. I missed my Knit Night though, was not happy about that.


Glad you are better now, nasty things, tummy bugs! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It is about time they sorted that out.
> Enjoy the meeting this afternoon.


Thanks love! x


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what I came home to on the garage today! My DH surprised me with this along with a lamb chops dinner. I think I'll keep him!


That's great, Rookie!!! So thoughtful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Cooler here today too but the sun is trying to come out! Sorry to hear about the tooth, hope it has stopped hurting now - and stays stopped!! x


Me, too, Susan! You don't need more teeth giving you trouble. Mr. Ric and I are off to the dentist this morning for our semi-annual cleaning. Hopefully all will be fine for both of us.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Had an early morning blood test and ECG appointment this morning as I have been having occasional bouts of irregular heartbeat. When I say occasional, I mean about twice a year for the last 5 years! However, they feel that as my mum had a pacemaker for the same thing and my dad died at 64 from heart failure, it's about time they sorted it out!!
> 
> This afternoon, the Zumba ladies and gents (not mine) are meeting at one of their houses on the excuse of finalising the arrangements for the trip to Normandy in a couple of weeks but in reality it'll be drinking, gossiping, eating and laughing!!
> 
> Catch you later, have a good one ladies, wherever you are!! xxxxxxxx


I hope they do get it sorted out soon! That sounds like a fun get together this afternoon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the deed is done and I have been scalped. My ears are cold.


But do you like the cut? xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That would be an interesting interpretation.


It does sound amazing, Saxy.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I have to run now.
> Everyone have a great day.


Glad you're feeling better. You have a great day, too! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> We can call " animal control " if an animal isn't treated right. They address the problem. Warnings, info or fines. It's cut down on pets left in hot cars and people who have too many pets and neglect them. I've never had to call but the newspaper and tv have shown animals so neglected they were skin and bones, dirty and such,


That can also be done here, but thankfully the pup was taken inside. So the woman might not be as bad as I thought she was! This is good, because now I am not as worried about the puppy, as the woman is taking the pup inside. I think I may have been judging her a tad too harshly! Which I don't usually do, if I haven't even met the person, so I have apologised to the universe for being so judgemental. ¯\_(ツ)_/

I have seen the animal rescue videos also. I think some people should be made to pay for the treatment as the rescued animal requires to bring them back to good health, and their continued care, until they go to a person who will give them the home, and love that each and every animal deserves - can you tell I am an animal lover? 
⊙︿⊙ (⊙ө⊙) ????


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> That can also be done here, but thankfully the pup was taken inside. So the woman might not be as bad as I thought she was! This is good, because now I am not as worried about the puppy, as the woman is taking the pup inside. I think I may have been judging her a tad too harshly! Which I don't usually do, if I haven't even met the person, so I have apologised to the universe for being so judgemental. ¯\_(ツ)_/
> 
> I have seen the animal rescue videos also. I think some people should be made to pay for the treatment as the rescued animal requires to bring them back to good health, and their continued care, until they go to a person who will give them the home, and love that each and every animal deserves - can you tell I am an animal lover?
> ⊙︿⊙ (⊙ө⊙) ????


Judy, I would never have known! :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> We leave the tv on and I call and leave a message so the dog hears my voice.


We can't leave Mint inside if we need to go out; she would search the house for me, and if she found something with my scent on it, she would destroy it while she was trying to find me! So we play it safe, and both of the dogs are outside until we get home again. That way nothing gets destroyed, and Mint doesn't get in trouble - which is the main thing! ヽ(^0^)ノ


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey. We had quite a bit of rain last night and thunder and lightening. The garden smells so lovely this morning.
> 
> Our neighbour is coming this morning to help Mr P break up some concrete so he can finish the front drive. Mr P is having his ear syringed later so I will no longer have to shout at him. Then this afternoon I start some physio for my neck and back.
> 
> I am also hoping to get the strawberries today so I can make a load of jam for the garden party and then this evening it is WI and we have a lady coming to talk about Knickers through the ages! I shall take my crochet as usual.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Catch you later. xx


That sounds like a very interesting topic, knickers came quite a while after the outer wear was created, and sound designs would be quite hard pressed to be allowed to be called knickers! At least that is what I have heard! (*´∀｀*) ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> You make me long for the good old days when I made strawberry freezer jam. It was so delicious.
> I hope your hubby will hear better after his appointment. It is quite funny around here sometimes. Hubby cannot speak and I cannot hear well. We have had to have him listen to the person on the phone, then he writes or pantomimes what they said and I answer.


Does your phone not have the speaker option, where a button, with the picture of a speaker on it is pressed, and the caller can be heard without having to put the phone handset to the ear. I think it would make tracking phone calls less difficult!????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Finally finished the buggy rug for NZ, I picked up a few too many stitches at the sides, which makes the border fan out a bit but I don't suppose the baby will mind!! Some of it is knitted in chunky and the rest is doubled up DK. The pattern is seed stitch with a knit row in between.


The little blanket is lovely, and I think you might just be correct about the princess looking the scarf her mum knitted, and it suits her really well too. ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> But you make it work between you!! My DH is very deaf and won't seek help. It drives me mad to have to repeat everything several times and quite often, I make a casual remark which completely loses it's impact after several repeats, GRRRRRR!!!


Yes that situation would render a very dry remark absolutely useless. Have you ever wondered if that might be the reason that he won't get his hearing fixed? Just saying! ????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Couldn't resist it, my favourite flower! An you see the little mouse?


It is beautiful, and yes, I did see the little mouse! ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Okay, I love you all , but it's time for a nap. . I get my bipap machine Monday, so I will be sleeping good next week and I will come back and tell y'all how it goes  love and hugs XOXOXO


Hello CD, it is great to see you on here again, and looking much better. Once you get your machine and begin sleeping properly, you will be wondering how you ever survived without it. The difference should be profound!

The photos are beautiful, especially the ones of you with your daughter, bit they are all very good photos! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Yes,we use the speaker phone. Interesting thing is if people talk a bit slower I can understand them. As I do not hear 100% of what is said, it takes my brain a second to make sense of what I did hear. Nowadays people are in such a rush they cannot take the time to speak slowly. I know many places time each phone call and the employees are rated how many calls they complete in the shortest amount of time.


Xiang said:


> Does your phone not have the speaker option, where a button, with the picture of a speaker on it is pressed, and the caller can be heard without having to put the phone handset to the ear. I think it would make tracking phone calls less difficult!????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Yes,we use the speaker phone. Interesting thing is if people talk a bit slower I can understand them. As I do not hear 100% of what is said, it takes my brain a second to make sense of what I did hear. Nowadays people are in such a rush they cannot take the time to speak slowly. I know many places time each phone call and the employees are rated how many calls they complete in the shortest amount of time.


Oh, I understand now! When I am on a call, I nerd to use my hands free set, because my hearing was damaged when I was quite young, because of recurring bouts of bronchitis, and the regular family doctor kept telling mum that there was no sign off hearing impairment, and that one the bronchitis was cured, my hearing would be good again. I was lucky that mum didn't listen to him, and got a second opinion from a new doctor, who had just started a new medical center. He found that I was very close to losing my hearing, but because he gave me a course of antibiotics, the infection in my ears cleared up ........ and I kept my hearing, albeit with some damage to it. I have a lot of problems hearing, with any great effect, when there is other noise around me. Now I am waiting for an appointment to have my hearing checked, and to find out if my hearing cream be improved.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> And my sweet pea and DD2's fiance's dogs. ..


Now this needs to be framed, I think!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Don't get them burned, get plenty of factor 50 on them!!!


Burnt!!!!!!! It's almost dark enough to have the lights on here and we have just had a torrential downpour. I think Summer might be over for us. It will probably get colder now and I'll get frostbite.????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> But do you like the cut? xxxooo


Well it's how I have had it all my life except the last few years, but I must admit every time I look in the mirror now a stranger looks back at me. :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it's how I have had it all my life except the last few years, but I must admit every time I look in the mirror now a stranger looks back at me. :sm18: :sm18:


It does take some getting used to. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Hello ladies, you can tell it's the last term of the school year. I am so tired, lots to do at school and so little time to do it in!


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Hello ladies, you can tell it's the last term of the school year. I am so tired, lots to do at school and so little time to do it in!


Just try and pace yourself xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Not had a chance to catch up but this is what I have been making today. 24 made abd 12 to go xx


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Hamlet was AMAZING. Different, but amazing. The Danes were all Ghanaians, and the English were English. It was an RSC production from Stratford on Avon, so it would be good; but I was a little concerned. The costumes , drums, players, fighting etc were all pure Ghana which may be a distraction to some. But the actors were all brilliant, especially Hamlet and his Mother. I have never heard of any of them, but I suspect I will again. It brought out the real storyline, and explained all the angst in a way that I have never seen before. I cannot say it any other way. It was AMAZING. Knocked spots off every other Hamlet I have ever seen and, believe me, I've seen more than a few.


Sounds great!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it's how I have had it all my life except the last few years, but I must admit every time I look in the mirror now a stranger looks back at me. :sm18: :sm18:


You'll soon get used to it. Did you save the hair?


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, had a busy day, working this morning. This afternoon. Went to see the film, Me before you which June saw yesterday, I loved it & I didn't cry! I'm just had a speedy supper & off to choir, I'm going to sleep tonight!!


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, had a busy day, working this morning. This afternoon. Went to see the film, Me before you which Jne saw yesterday, I loved it & I didn't cry! I'm just had a speedy supper & off the choir, I'm going to sleep tonight!!


----------



## grandma susan

Its been a beautiful sunny day for us today. Got up to 19C although its a lot cooler now and rain is on the way. We went out to get DS a hamburger press today, had coffee, cake and a look round Yarm. When we got home we realised we hadnt thought about the press!!!! Seems about right

Pur[le...I hope you got your jam made today, and Barny you got your hair cut. Mine is a bit scraggy at the moment, but some if it reaches my bottom now. I must get it sorted out.


----------



## LondonChris

Whoops!


----------



## LondonChris

Whoops!


----------



## LondonChris

Whoops!


----------



## LondonChris

Whoops!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I would think so but don't think DH wants to watch it! :sm14:


Send him to bed, or record it......


----------



## jinx

Oh YUM!


PurpleFi said:


> Not had a chance to catch up but this is what I have been making today. 24 made abd 12 to go xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Not had a chance to catch up but this is what I have been making today. 24 made abd 12 to go xx


what an industrious lady you are.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Whoops!


you sound like a ship leaving harbour.


----------



## SaxonLady

I've just had an advert on here to send money to Ghana. That took google a while to catch up! I'm sending nothing. We'll just keep taking their actors!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Not had a chance to catch up but this is what I have been making today. 24 made abd 12 to go xx


Wow that's a lot of jam. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> You'll soon get used to it. Did you save the hair?


No it wasn't long enough to do anything with so it will go out for the birds to make their nests.


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Not had a chance to catch up but this is what I have been making today. 24 made abd 12 to go xx


I thought l had posted a photo. Try again. ....


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> I thought l had posted a photo. Try again. ....


Now it's come through twice ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> No it wasn't long enough to do anything with so it will go out for the birds to make their nests.


Can you post a photo? Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just try and pace yourself xxxx


Ditto from me, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Not had a chance to catch up but this is what I have been making today. 24 made abd 12 to go xx


Wow and yum!!! Well done. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> you sound like a ship leaving harbour.


Just realised what happened earlier, my iPad & Internet was playing up. Never mind if it are you smile !


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Can you post a photo? Xx


Not so sure about that. :sm25:


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. 9am. Weve just had a phone from GS1. to say that DIL has been in a car crash, the police and fire engines are there. Can DH go . The main thing id that they are both OK. so we are lucky. I dont know what is going on but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 9am. Weve just had a phone from GS1. to say that DIL has been in a car crash, the police and fire engines are there. Can DH go . The main thing id that they are both OK. so we are lucky. I dont know what is going on but I'll keep you posted.


Hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Sewing this morning and then more jam making. Someone did not want to get up this morning....


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 9am. Weve just had a phone from GS1. to say that DIL has been in a car crash, the police and fire engines are there. Can DH go . The main thing id that they are both OK. so we are lucky. I dont know what is going on but I'll keep you posted.


Glad to hear they're doing okay. Sending calming hugs.


----------



## jinx

The important thing is they are okay. Nothing else is as important as that.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 9am. Weve just had a phone from GS1. to say that DIL has been in a car crash, the police and fire engines are there. Can DH go . The main thing id that they are both OK. so we are lucky. I dont know what is going on but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:56 am EST and 12'C (54'F). The wind has finally died down.
My aunts will be coming today. They are going to be staying in the hotel north of us. (This is the visit that my mum asked me to leave for. I'm glad they've made other arrangements)
DD went to her new dentist, who she likes, BUT.... she needs to have all her wisdom teeth taken out. So she got drunk. :sm12:
The basement repair man came and looked at the cracks in our basement and said it would cost $3500 to fix them. I'm thinking just let the house settle, where is it going to go. :sm19: The leak on the one side isn't bad but the one under the stairs WILL need to be fixed. It's only money. :sm16: :


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That can also be done here, but thankfully the pup was taken inside. So the woman might not be as bad as I thought she was! This is good, because now I am not as worried about the puppy, as the woman is taking the pup inside. I think I may have been judging her a tad too harshly! Which I don't usually do, if I haven't even met the person, so I have apologised to the universe for being so judgemental. ¯\_(ツ)_/
> 
> I have seen the animal rescue videos also. I think some people should be made to pay for the treatment as the rescued animal requires to bring them back to good health, and their continued care, until they go to a person who will give them the home, and love that each and every animal deserves - can you tell I am an animal lover?
> ⊙︿⊙ (⊙ө⊙) ????


Someone snared our opossum. He has no fur left on his middle. Luckily opossum's don't panic when they are trapped and this one probably chewed through the wire of the snare. So this weekend we will be searching the land behind the houses for a snare. We never found the one that snared "No-Neck", the stray cat. He still has issues from his treatment and we were surprised he lived. He has a nice round tummy from our food and his neck has finally healed after 3 years.

Where you live Judi, I'd be concerned if a pup was left outside too. At least the older dogs have some brains about what they should stay away from.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We can't leave Mint inside if we need to go out; she would search the house for me, and if she found something with my scent on it, she would destroy it while she was trying to find me! So we play it safe, and both of the dogs are outside until we get home again. That way nothing gets destroyed, and Mint doesn't get in trouble - which is the main thing! ヽ(^0^)ノ


One of my neighbours has a free-run kennel in the back yard with 3 huskies in it. Someone complained about it until the owner showed pics of the damage that these 3 can do if left in the house. The run has plastic igloos for them and a drinking fountain.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Yes,we use the speaker phone. Interesting thing is if people talk a bit slower I can understand them. As I do not hear 100% of what is said, it takes my brain a second to make sense of what I did hear. Nowadays people are in such a rush they cannot take the time to speak slowly. I know many places time each phone call and the employees are rated how many calls they complete in the shortest amount of time.


We have a woman at work who talks too fast. I get tired just listening to her.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Not had a chance to catch up but this is what I have been making today. 24 made abd 12 to go xx


Now I want toast and JAM. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I thought l had posted a photo. Try again. ....


You did post a photo.
You did post a photo.
:sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 9am. Weve just had a phone from GS1. to say that DIL has been in a car crash, the police and fire engines are there. Can DH go . The main thing id that they are both OK. so we are lucky. I dont know what is going on but I'll keep you posted.


I hope everyone is still feeling ok this morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Sewing this morning and then more jam making. Someone did not want to get up this morning....


Bentley has a smile. Must be a good kitty dream.


----------



## nitz8catz

Time for me to go.
Everyone have a better day than yesterday.
And a great weekend.


----------



## grandma susan

Latest...DIL's car has gone into the garage and she has a hired ar for 2/3 weeks. Everybody is fine, though obviously DIL is shocked a little. We can always replace cars, we cant always replace DIL and GS1.

Its freezing in this house...Ive put the fire on!!!!10th JUNE !!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hugs to you all xxxx


And from me, too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. I'm off for my walk in a bit. Mr. Ric and I both have to have crowns on one of our teeth next week. Mr. Ric's is to replace a crown that has worn through (although he's really irritated by that as it's a crown that the dentist shaved down so much it caused it to wear through). More fun!  Otherwise, all is good here. Out to lunch with a friend today. Tomorrow I have a knitting group (doing a knitalong with a group at a local yarn shop making a summer tank top) and Sunday I have another knitting meetup with a group that meets a couple of times a month. Will have to fit in some housework at some point as the house is looking a little worse for wear these days.

Susan - glad all are okay following the accident. Sending warm and healing hugs to them.

Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 9am. Weve just had a phone from GS1. to say that DIL has been in a car crash, the police and fire engines are there. Can DH go . The main thing id that they are both OK. so we are lucky. I dont know what is going on but I'll keep you posted.


Hope they are not hurt, keep in touch. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:56 am EST and 12'C (54'F). The wind has finally died down.
> My aunts will be coming today. They are going to be staying in the hotel north of us. (This is the visit that my mum asked me to leave for. I'm glad they've made other arrangements)
> DD went to her new dentist, who she likes, BUT.... she needs to have all her wisdom teeth taken out. So she got drunk. :sm12:
> The basement repair man came and looked at the cracks in our basement and said it would cost $3500 to fix them. I'm thinking just let the house settle, where is it going to go. :sm19: The leak on the one side isn't bad but the one under the stairs WILL need to be fixed. It's only money. :sm16: :


The joys of having your own home. Hope you get it sorted out soon. Hope DD hasn't got a hangover today, tell her you don't need wisdom teeth!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Latest...DIL's car has gone into the garage and she has a hired ar for 2/3 weeks. Everybody is fine, though obviously DIL is shocked a little. We can always replace cars, we cant always replace DIL and GS1.
> 
> Its freezing in this house...Ive put the fire on!!!!10th JUNE !!!!


So pleased they are both OK. DONT LIKE THE SOUND OF YOUR WEATHER, I THINK ILL PACK MORE JUMPERS, WE ARE COMING NORTH THIS TIME NEXT WEEK. Whoops sorry about caps!


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I'm off for my walk in a bit. Mr. Ric and I both have to have crowns on one of our teeth next week. Mr. Ric's is to replace a crown that has worn through (although he's really irritated by that as it's a crown that the dentist shaved down so much it caused it to wear through). More fun!  Otherwise, all is good here. Out to lunch with a friend today. Tomorrow I have a knitting group (doing a knitalong with a group at a local yarn shop making a summer tank top) and Sunday I have another knitting meetup with a group that meets a couple of times a month. Will have to fit in some housework at some point as the house is looking a little worse for wear these days.
> 
> Susan - glad all are okay following the accident. Sending warm and healing hugs to them.
> 
> Love you all lots! xxxooo


All sounds fun except for the dentist. X


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Now I want toast and JAM. :sm02:


Come on over l have made 38 jars in total xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

The intrepid hunting has brought me a baby mouse, he didn't hurt it just laid it at my feet, so l picked it up, took it up the garden and put it under one of the sheds. Bentley spent a long time lookibg for it and is now having a siesta on the garden bench. 

Had a good sewing session this korning as well as sorting out some things for the garden party.

Susan, so glad no one was hurt but keepan eye on DIL with her fm.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Come on over l have made 38 jars in total xxxx


Well done!!! I love strawberry jam. Mr. Ric and I were just discussing last night what a wonderful time we had when we stayed with you and Mr. P. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes that situation would render a very dry remark absolutely useless. Have you ever wondered if that might be the reason that he won't get his hearing fixed? Just saying! ????????


Selective deafness?!
:sm02:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Not had a chance to catch up but this is what I have been making today. 24 made abd 12 to go xx


Yummy! I will definitely be bringing some of _that_ home with me!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 9am. Weve just had a phone from GS1. to say that DIL has been in a car crash, the police and fire engines are there. Can DH go . The main thing id that they are both OK. so we are lucky. I dont know what is going on but I'll keep you posted.


Sorry, only just read this, hoping with all my heart that all is well xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Sewing this morning and then more jam making. Someone did not want to get up this morning....


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> You did post a photo.
> You did post a photo.
> :sm02:


I heard you the first time!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Latest...DIL's car has gone into the garage and she has a hired ar for 2/3 weeks. Everybody is fine, though obviously DIL is shocked a little. We can always replace cars, we cant always replace DIL and GS1.
> 
> Its freezing in this house...Ive put the fire on!!!!10th JUNE !!!!


Thank goodness for that! So sorry you are still cold up there!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Hello, hello, hello!! Hasn't it been quiet without me??!!! 

Glad everybody seems to be unscathed in spite of haircuts, jam-making, visiting aunts, dentists and car accidents!! I had a great time with the Zumba gang yesterday, lots of 'belly-laughs' and it all bodes very well for the French trip on 27th!!

Had a lovely lunch with a very good friend today, yes, it's our Chris and here we are at the Thames Barrier. It was gloriously sunny and warm and we sat for a couple of hours chatting!


----------



## London Girl

Have been tearing my hair out here trying to renew my car insurance!! The company that I was with want me to pay £100 more than last year so I have been shopping around with Compare the Market ('Meerkat' as we like the 2 for 1 cinema tickets!) The one I went for wanted me to pay an extra £50 for a little fender-bender I had in 2014 which was my fault but I pay for a 'no-claims discount protection' so what's that all about? My head is about to explode so I think I will leave it until tomorrow and start again! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hello, hello, hello!! Hasn't it been quiet without me??!!!
> 
> Glad everybody seems to be unscathed in spite of haircuts, jam-making, visiting aunts, dentists and car accidents!! I had a great time with the Zumba gang yesterday, lots of 'belly-laughs' and it all bodes very well for the French trip on 27th!!
> 
> Had a lovely lunch with a very good friend today, yes, it's our Chris and here we are at the Thames Barrier. It was gloriously sunny and warm and we sat for a couple of hours chatting!


What a lovely photo, glad the weather was nice xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Well done!!! I love strawberry jam. Mr. Ric and I were just discussing last night what a wonderful time we had when we stayed with you and Mr. P. :sm02: :sm02:


Time for another visit? Or do you want me to bring some over? Xxx


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 9am. Weve just had a phone from GS1. to say that DIL has been in a car crash, the police and fire engines are there. Can DH go . The main thing id that they are both OK. so we are lucky. I dont know what is going on but I'll keep you posted.


Sorry to hear that. I hope that by the time I have caught up there will be some more news


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. I'm off for my walk in a bit. Mr. Ric and I both have to have crowns on one of our teeth next week. Mr. Ric's is to replace a crown that has worn through (although he's really irritated by that as it's a crown that the dentist shaved down so much it caused it to wear through). More fun!  Otherwise, all is good here. Out to lunch with a friend today. Tomorrow I have a knitting group (doing a knitalong with a group at a local yarn shop making a summer tank top) and Sunday I have another knitting meetup with a group that meets a couple of times a month. Will have to fit in some housework at some point as the house is looking a little worse for wear these days.
> 
> Susan - glad all are okay following the accident. Sending warm and healing hugs to them.
> 
> Love you all lots! xxxooo


Enjoy your busy times, and hopefully the teeth treatment goes well for you both


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Hello, hello, hello!! Hasn't it been quiet without me??!!!
> 
> Glad everybody seems to be unscathed in spite of haircuts, jam-making, visiting aunts, dentists and car accidents!! I had a great time with the Zumba gang yesterday, lots of 'belly-laughs' and it all bodes very well for the French trip on 27th!!
> 
> Had a lovely lunch with a very good friend today, yes, it's our Chris and here we are at the Thames Barrier. It was gloriously sunny and warm and we sat for a couple of hours chatting!


Great picture, you both look really well


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Have been tearing my hair out here trying to renew my car insurance!! The company that I was with want me to pay £100 more than last year so I have been shopping around with Compare the Market ('Meerkat' as we like the 2 for 1 cinema tickets!) The one I went for wanted me to pay an extra £50 for a little fender-bender I had in 2014 which was my fault but I pay for a 'no-claims discount protection' so what's that all about? My head is about to explode so I think I will leave it until tomorrow and start again! xxxxxxxxx


So much for loyalty! We have found that to be the case in the past. We now shop around every year. I hope you manage to make sense of it all soon :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hello, hello, hello!! Hasn't it been quiet without me??!!!
> 
> Glad everybody seems to be unscathed in spite of haircuts, jam-making, visiting aunts, dentists and car accidents!! I had a great time with the Zumba gang yesterday, lots of 'belly-laughs' and it all bodes very well for the French trip on 27th!!
> 
> Had a lovely lunch with a very good friend today, yes, it's our Chris and here we are at the Thames Barrier. It was gloriously sunny and warm and we sat for a couple of hours chatting!


Yes it has been quiet on here today. :sm18: :sm18: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

Right, I've chatted my way onto the next page so I think it's time to stop. I'm off to meet up with our lovely June tomorrow. Have a good weekend everyone :sm02:


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, June got in before me with the photo. As she said we met up & had a great chat in the sunshine. The place where we were is only 5 mins from my house, but do not visit very often. We might have discovered their ice cream which was wonderful. June however ended up with it down her front! Luckily she got it out but ended up in a wet t shirt competition,! I now look forward to seeing GS later in the month.


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Right, I've chatted my way onto the next page so I think it's time to stop. I'm off to meet up with our lovely June tomorrow. Have a good weekend everyone :sm02:


Have a good meet up, don't let her have ice cream!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hello, hello, hello!! Hasn't it been quiet without me??!!!
> 
> Glad everybody seems to be unscathed in spite of haircuts, jam-making, visiting aunts, dentists and car accidents!! I had a great time with the Zumba gang yesterday, lots of 'belly-laughs' and it all bodes very well for the French trip on 27th!!
> 
> Had a lovely lunch with a very good friend today, yes, it's our Chris and here we are at the Thames Barrier. It was gloriously sunny and warm and we sat for a couple of hours chatting!


Great photo of you two lovely ladies! Glad you were able to get together for a great visit. 
:sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Time for another visit? Or do you want me to bring some over? Xxx


Would love to make another visit, but it might be quicker if you bring it this way. xxxooo :sm01:


----------



## grandma susan

God evening girls. I'm settling down now with DH after the day. I must say that I am so proud of GS1 today, who seemed to have taken control of the situatiion with his mam this morning. She was a bit shocked up but shes fine. Thankyou all for your kind hugs and love.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> The joys of having your own home. Hope you get it sorted out soon. Hope DD hasn't got a hangover today, tell her you don't need wisdom teeth!


Its always cooler up here Chrissy. We shall have to haver a chat and arrange times to come and see you. I hope I can eat as its just after my tooth will have been taken out :sm06: If all else faikls I'll have soup.hahaha :sm26:


----------



## binkbrice

Susan so glad that everyone is ok!


----------



## binkbrice

I finally got the rest of my yarn yesterday and now I can finish the baby blanket!!

Hope you all are enjoying your day wherever you are in it!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Time for another visit? Or do you want me to bring some over? Xxx


I want to meet miss pam.......... :sm04:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I want to meet miss pam.......... :sm04:


And I want to meet you! xxxooo :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Its always cooler up here Chrissy. We shall have to haver a chat and arrange times to come and see you. I hope I can eat as its just after my tooth will have been taken out :sm06: If all else faikls I'll have soup.hahaha :sm26:


I'll get you some dinner mushed up! I'll give you a ring soon about meeting up, looking forward to seeing you so much. Shame for me it will be at the end of our holiday.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> And I want to meet you! xxxooo :sm09: :sm09:


I want to meet you too Pam xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Have a good meet up, don't let her have ice cream!


Quick, knit a bib. :sm09: :sm09: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I want to meet you too Pam xx


I want to meet all of you. :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I want to meet all of you. :sm24:


You will dont worry. We'll get the tents out and camp in your field.... :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> You will dont worry. We'll get the tents out and camp in your field.... :sm23:


There's certainly plenty of room to pitch tents.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Have a good meet up, don't let her have ice cream!


I'd better hide the butterscotch ice cream next week. :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> There's certainly plenty of room to pitch tents.


I love camping xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick, knit a bib. :sm09: :sm09: :sm15:


????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I'd better hide the butterscotch ice cream next week. :sm09:


He he!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I want to meet you too Pam xx


And I want to meet you, too, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I want to meet all of you. :sm24:


Me, too, all of us who I haven't been able to meet in person. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I would love to meet more of our group!


----------



## binkbrice

This cough is bound and determined to hang on but I will kick it to the curb one way or another :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> This cough is bound and determined to hang on but I will kick it to the curb one way or another :sm09:


Hope you will soon be feel much better. Xx. I wish I could come over & meet you, maybe one day?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick, knit a bib. :sm09: :sm09: :sm15:


....and make it a BIG one!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I'd better hide the butterscotch ice cream next week. :sm09:


I know, hide it inside me!! :sm09: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> This cough is bound and determined to hang on but I will kick it to the curb one way or another :sm09:


I hope so dear, could be another allergy? xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just popped in to say 'Hi', I am off to meet our lovely Lifeline for a spot of lunch! She has very kindly offered me a replacement sat nav that she has laying about so the least I can do is shout her some lunch and some wine! I do realize how lucky I am to be able to meet up with so many of you, Barny, you're next!! 

Have a nice day everyone, Judi have a good night!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I know, hide it inside me!! :sm09: :sm04: :sm04:


You'll be too full of cream teas xxxxx and don't forget the Chinese take away :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just popped in to say 'Hi', I am off to meet our lovely Lifeline for a spot of lunch! She has very kindly offered me a replacement sat nav that she has laying about so the least I can do is shout her some lunch and some wine! I do realize how lucky I am to be able to meet up with so many of you, Barny, you're next!!
> 
> Have a nice day everyone, Judi have a good night!! xxxx


Have a lovely day and cheers xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I would love to meet more of our group!


I think we'd better start saving and book a knitting cruise. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, its cloudy and cool. I had an extra lie in today. DH has gone with DS to see where he works. Its an open morning I think. So I stayed in bed til 11am


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> ....and make it a BIG one!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Ssshhhhh. Don't tell them I got ice cream down my top as well!! :: :: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I think we'd better start saving and book a knitting cruise. xxx


I could do a cruise!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. LM has just phones and invited us over for a bbq later which means that the gks are not staying tonight so I can get the guest room ready for June. Also have a pile of ironing to do at some point but other than that things are nearly ready for Tuesday. I have a friend who is lending me a huge marquee so we will be putting that up tomorrow as it looks like Tuesday may have a few showers. open. We also have some smaller gazeboos so if it does rain we can keep people (up to 80) dry.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Off to the shops to get some essentials. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I could do a cruise!!


That's what I thought, it is something we can all do. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Ssshhhhh. Don't tell them I got ice cream down my top as well!! :: :: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


I managed to get jam all over the place as well. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, its cloudy and cool. I had an extra lie in today. DH has gone with DS to see where he works. Its an open morning I think. So I stayed in bed til 11am


Good for you. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I managed to get jam all over the place as well. xx


We are a mucky lot! Good luck with your garden, I do hope the weather stays fine for you all. Enjoy your bbq tonight & try to rest up before the day!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good afternoon all, didn't get time this morning but the rest of the day is now mine. It's dull here today but still quite warm. See you all later. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> This cough is bound and determined to hang on but I will kick it to the curb one way or another :sm09:


I hope you're free of it soon, Lisa! Sending you gentle and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I know, hide it inside me!! :sm09: :sm04: :sm04:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just popped in to say 'Hi', I am off to meet our lovely Lifeline for a spot of lunch! She has very kindly offered me a replacement sat nav that she has laying about so the least I can do is shout her some lunch and some wine! I do realize how lucky I am to be able to meet up with so many of you, Barny, you're next!!
> 
> Have a nice day everyone, Judi have a good night!! xxxx


Sounds like a fun way to spend the day! Hugs to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> We are a mucky lot! Good luck with your garden, I do hope the weather stays fine for you all. Enjoy your bbq tonight & try to rest up before the day!


Ditto from me, Purple! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I think we'd better start saving and book a knitting cruise. xxx


I'm in!


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in!


I shall have to look into it. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I shall have to look into it. Xx


I'll speak for Linda too...she's in! We're headed to Charleston in July:

http://www.crochet.org/?page=Conference


----------



## jinx

Hoping you only need the gazebo's to offer shade to your guest.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. LM has just phones and invited us over for a bbq later which means that the gks are not staying tonight so I can get the guest room ready for June. Also have a pile of ironing to do at some point but other than that things are nearly ready for Tuesday. I have a friend who is lending me a huge marquee so we will be putting that up tomorrow as it looks like Tuesday may have a few showers. open. We also have some smaller gazeboos so if it does rain we can keep people (up to 80) dry.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Off to the shops to get some essentials. xxx


----------



## jinx

You go girl! Keep kicking and that cough will hopefully know you mean business and leave soon.


binkbrice said:


> This cough is bound and determined to hang on but I will kick it to the curb one way or another :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll speak for Linda too...she's in! We're headed to Charleston in July:
> 
> http://www.crochet.org/?page=Conference


That looks like fun, Rookie. :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> I shall have to look into it. Xx


I did... craft cruises.....and they are not as expensive as l thought????


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I did... craft cruises.....and they are not as expensive as l thought????


The question (and expense) will be to pick which ports -- we'll each have expense to and from the starting-ending points possibly in addition to the cruise itself.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> That looks like fun, Rookie. :sm24:


I've never been to that part of the USA -- and Charleston is supposed to be a very charming Southern city with lots of history. We shouldn't have any problems finding things to do in our afternoons and evenings.


----------



## Islander

Good Morning from cold Vancouver Island..... brrrrr. Currently 9 degree's. The weather is supposed to stay under 20 degrees for the next 2 weeks even with the sun out. Won't complain at least the lawns will stay green and it's comfortable to walk in. Itching to light up the wood stove though!

You all have been so busy! Love Linky's opera pictures, so beautiful. Chris and June, you look like you were mean't to be friends! Have been doing quite a bit of running around lately so today I am going to park myself on the couch and watch good movies, in reality I'll probably sleep through the movies (smile!) Garden is slowly coming along, just need to put in a carrot patch and I'm pretty well done. Had to make earwig traps as beans were being "laced" by the little beggars. Here is the back yard, it' is the same this year but without so many potted plants around... no sense in feeding those elk! 
Everyone have a good Sunday... xoxo


----------



## Islander

Hard to believe our Queen is 90. Isn't she beautiful!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Ssshhhhh. Don't tell them I got ice cream down my top as well!! :: :: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Now, see, I wasn't going to tell them that!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I managed to get jam all over the place as well. xx


Yeah, jam'll do that!! x


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good Morning from cold Vancouver Island..... brrrrr. Currently 9 degree's. The weather is supposed to stay under 20 degrees for the next 2 weeks even with the sun out. Won't complain at least the lawns will stay green and it's comfortable to walk in. Itching to light up the wood stove though!
> 
> You all have been so busy! Love Linky's opera pictures, so beautiful. Chris and June, you look like you were mean't to be friends! Have been doing quite a bit of running around lately so today I am going to park myself on the couch and watch good movies, in reality I'll probably sleep through the movies (smile!) Garden is slowly coming along, just need to put in a carrot patch and I'm pretty well done. Had to make earwig traps as beans were being "laced" by the little beggars. Here is the back yard, it' is the same this year but without so many potted plants around... no sense in feeding those elk!
> Everyone have a good Sunday... xoxo


That looks like a lovely tranquil spot Trish!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Hard to believe our Queen is 90. Isn't she beautiful!


Gosh, that could have been the Queen Mum in that pose! Hope Her Maj lives as long as she did - as long as she'll well and happy! We could all knit her twiddle muffs if she ever needs them!!! Happy Birthday, Liz!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Gosh, that could have been the Queen Mum in that pose! Hope Her Maj lives as long as she did - as long as she'll well and happy! We could all knit her twiddle muffs if she ever needs them!!! Happy Birthday, Liz!! xxx


In red white and blue.......

Ive just mentioned the knitting cruise, as I can see Purple has itchy feet again. There's been no responce from DH...Just a silence. :sm16:


----------



## martina

I went pottery painting again today. Just got back in the rain. However it wasn't very heavy unlike earlier this afternoon. A real downpour then. In for a quiet evening with some crochet. Take care all.


----------



## London Girl

That's weird, I posted this picture of Becca and I in the restaurant and it appeared to go on but now I've looked and it's not here. Well it is now!!!


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> I went pottery painting again today. Just got back in the rain. However it wasn't very heavy unlike earlier this afternoon. A real downpour then. In for a quiet evening with some crochet. Take care all.


Yes, we had that happen while we were in the restaurant, looked out the window and it was like the end of the world!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> In red white and blue.......
> 
> Ive just mentioned the knitting cruise, as I can see Purple has itchy feet again. There's been no responce from DH...Just a silence. :sm16:


I'm in!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good Morning from cold Vancouver Island..... brrrrr. Currently 9 degree's. The weather is supposed to stay under 20 degrees for the next 2 weeks even with the sun out. Won't complain at least the lawns will stay green and it's comfortable to walk in. Itching to light up the wood stove though!
> 
> You all have been so busy! Love Linky's opera pictures, so beautiful. Chris and June, you look like you were mean't to be friends! Have been doing quite a bit of running around lately so today I am going to park myself on the couch and watch good movies, in reality I'll probably sleep through the movies (smile!) Garden is slowly coming along, just need to put in a carrot patch and I'm pretty well done. Had to make earwig traps as beans were being "laced" by the little beggars. Here is the back yard, it' is the same this year but without so many potted plants around... no sense in feeding those elk!
> Everyone have a good Sunday... xoxo


That looks so pretty. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's weird, I posted this picture of Becca and I in the restaurant and it appeared to go on but now I've looked and it's not here. Well it is now!!!


Lovely photoxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> In red white and blue.......
> 
> Ive just mentioned the knitting cruise, as I can see Purple has itchy feet again. There's been no responce from DH...Just a silence. :sm16:


But got to get you down south first, I haven't forgotten xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> In red white and blue.......
> 
> Ive just mentioned the knitting cruise, as I can see Purple has itchy feet again. There's been no responce from DH...Just a silence. :sm16:


Silence is golden????????????xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Ssshhhhh. Don't tell them I got ice cream down my top as well!! :: :: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Now you're telling us :sm11:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Gosh, that could have been the Queen Mum in that pose! Hope Her Maj lives as long as she did - as long as she'll well and happy! We could all knit her twiddle muffs if she ever needs them!!! Happy Birthday, Liz!! xxx


I too thought the queen looked like the queen mum. Do you think they were looking at the Red Arrows that we saw in Bromley?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> That's weird, I posted this picture of Becca and I in the restaurant and it appeared to go on but now I've looked and it's not here. Well it is now!!!


Hello you two...I wish I was down there with you all. Just you wait til I get my tooth done and then the 2 that hurt.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> But got to get you down south first, I haven't forgotten xxxxxxx


I'm coming just say the word.... :sm24: Im due some me time.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I too thought the queen looked like the queen mum. Do you think they were looking at the Red Arrows that we saw in Bromley?


I think they probably were. I wonder how long it took them to get to Bromley from Buckingham Palace?!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello you two...I wish I was down there with you all. Just you wait til I get my tooth done and then the 2 that hurt.


We're waiting patiently!! We had a really nice day, I bought some size 16 cropped trousers in the market and they are too big, YAY!!! I also bought a pretty lilac print Per Una (that's designer, you know!) top, which fits fine and some lovely half price earrings in Debenhams for £3!!! We had a lovely lunch with delicious desserts in Zizzi's, no dinner for me tonight!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> Good Morning from cold Vancouver Island..... brrrrr. Currently 9 degree's. The weather is supposed to stay under 20 degrees for the next 2 weeks even with the sun out. Won't complain at least the lawns will stay green and it's comfortable to walk in. Itching to light up the wood stove though!
> 
> You all have been so busy! Love Linky's opera pictures, so beautiful. Chris and June, you look like you were mean't to be friends! Have been doing quite a bit of running around lately so today I am going to park myself on the couch and watch good movies, in reality I'll probably sleep through the movies (smile!) Garden is slowly coming along, just need to put in a carrot patch and I'm pretty well done. Had to make earwig traps as beans were being "laced" by the little beggars. Here is the back yard, it' is the same this year but without so many potted plants around... no sense in feeding those elk!
> Everyone have a good Sunday... xoxo


Your garden in looking very green & lush at the moment. Hope you get to see a few good films & plenty of rest. I watched a really old black & white movie this afternoon, I have seen it so many times. My DD popped up & she stayed to watch it too. Have fun x


----------



## grandma susan

iF I keep winning the bingo at oiver 60's ($1 a line and $2 a fukl house) I'll be able to go in 2056























0 I'll be able to go in 2056


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> iF I keep winning the bingo at oiver 60's ($1 a line and $2 a fukl house) I'll be able to go in 2056
> 
> 00000000000000000ps
> 
> 0 I'll be able to go in 2056


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> That's weird, I posted this picture of Becca and I in the restaurant and it appeared to go on but now I've looked and it's not here. Well it is now!!!


Gorgeous girls! Hope you had a good lunch?


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I think they probably were. I wonder how long it took them to get to Bromley from Buckingham Palace?!!!


Bill says a couple of minutes.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I think they probably were. I wonder how long it took them to get to Bromley from Buckingham Palace?!!!


Bill says a couple of minutes.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> I think they probably were. I wonder how long it took them to get to Bromley from Buckingham Palace?!!!


Maybe half a minute?


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Bill says a couple of minutes.


Your Bill is probably better at calculating that than me, I guessed half a minute!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never been to that part of the USA -- and Charleston is supposed to be a very charming Southern city with lots of history. We shouldn't have any problems finding things to do in our afternoons and evenings.


It's a city I've always wanted to visit. I'm sure you'll have a great time. :sm02:


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> Your Bill is probably better at calculating that than me, I guessed half a minute!


You could be closer.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good Morning from cold Vancouver Island..... brrrrr. Currently 9 degree's. The weather is supposed to stay under 20 degrees for the next 2 weeks even with the sun out. Won't complain at least the lawns will stay green and it's comfortable to walk in. Itching to light up the wood stove though!
> 
> You all have been so busy! Love Linky's opera pictures, so beautiful. Chris and June, you look like you were mean't to be friends! Have been doing quite a bit of running around lately so today I am going to park myself on the couch and watch good movies, in reality I'll probably sleep through the movies (smile!) Garden is slowly coming along, just need to put in a carrot patch and I'm pretty well done. Had to make earwig traps as beans were being "laced" by the little beggars. Here is the back yard, it' is the same this year but without so many potted plants around... no sense in feeding those elk!
> Everyone have a good Sunday... xoxo


Beautiful garden, Trish! 
:sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

Ok it's all about football here, I told Mr B he could watch football but I didn't realise there are 3 matches today. I'm going to play with my sewing machine & leave him to it. At least Wales won, well done Barney!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's weird, I posted this picture of Becca and I in the restaurant and it appeared to go on but now I've looked and it's not here. Well it is now!!!


Great photo! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan

Weve just checked Wednesdays lottery ticket and we have won a lucky dip ticket....This could be the start of something big......


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Weve just checked Wednesdays lottery ticket and we have won a lucky dip ticket....This could be the start of something big......


Ooooooooo. We are your friends don't forget! Hope you win loads lol xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Ok it's all about football here, I told Mr B he could watch football but I didn't realise there are 3 matches today. I'm going to play with my sewing machine & leave him to it. At least Wales won, well done Barney!


Wales, Wales. Yay we won. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Weve just checked Wednesdays lottery ticket and we have won a lucky dip ticket....This could be the start of something big......


Funny you should mention that, just checked my Euro lottery numbers and have won £5.70. Looking forward to tonight's lotto results.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Funny you should mention that, just checked my Euro lottery numbers and have won £5.70. Looking forward to tonight's lotto results.


Yeh, well done!


----------



## lifeline

June, here is a link to the pattern for the needle roll I mentioned to you today. It is on the fifteenth row down on the left, called ready to roll .

http://www.blacksheepwools.com/free-patterns and I will just go and sort out a link to my version of it...


----------



## lifeline

...and here is my post on the one I made

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332753-1.html


----------



## lifeline

lifeline said:


> ...and here is my post on the one I made
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332753-1.html


Hehehe, I've just re-read that topic and seen that you commented on it at the time I made it...


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> Ok it's all about football here, I told Mr B he could watch football but I didn't realise there are 3 matches today. I'm going to play with my sewing machine & leave him to it. At least Wales won, well done Barney!


I didn't know there was a football event about to start until Monday when I was in Lidl with DH. I noticed a poster on the window and asked him if there was a big event on at some point. The guy in front of us in the queue for the checkout looked at me as if to say are you for real! And I didn't realise until yesterday morning that it began this weekend!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Oh dear, what a shame England could only draw.????????????


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I hope so dear, could be another allergy? xxxxxx


Yes it is the seasonal allergies kickin my tail!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I think we'd better start saving and book a knitting cruise. xxx


I think that sounds like the perfect solution!!


----------



## binkbrice

Ladies it is HOT!!!! 96 F and I am roasting as we have not got are new air conditioner yet!!! And now I am off to make some dinner and then I am going to work on the baby blanket....maybe

Hope you all are enjoying what is left of your day!
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## jinx

Hang on a little while. We have dropped out of the 90 and into the 80's. Tomorrow we will be in the 50's. I think your forecast is for about the save.


binkbrice said:


> Ladies it is HOT!!!! 96 F and I am roasting as we have not got are new air conditioner yet!!! And now I am off to make some dinner and then I am going to work on the baby blanket....maybe
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying what is left of your day!
> Love and hugs
> Binky


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Our neighbour next door(ish) has found two letters addressed to me stuffed behind his drasinpipe not even through his letterbox. POne of them is my hospital admission date 28th June. for my tooth out. The day before GS1 a8th birthday, 2 days befor DIL birthday and 3 days before I meet up with Chrissy. Couldnt be better time really could it?????


Would they reschedule?


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> That's about as short as I used to have it. How did you get it down to your waist in four years mine refuses to grow that quick? Mind you so did the rest of me. :sm09:


When you said "refuses to grow" I was reminded of what Dolly Parton said about her small waist and feet..."things don't grow in the shade" ....not saying this about you.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> I suppose it's cos there only a certain amount of things you can do with short hair.xx


My friend has her hair cut short around the ear on one side and long over the ear on the other. Looks nice on her. Another has short boyish around the head, parted and toupe like on top. Looks nice on her. Mine is the usual layered.


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad when this happens. Manager should see that he needs to do better training and have higher expectations from his staff. I hope he adjusted the bill for you. We've noticed a change around here - the service at some places had gotten quite lax. About 3 months ago, we ended up not being able to get into a movie because of the long line, so went next door to just have a drink and dinner. We ordered and then sat enjoying our margaritas when the manager came over and said our meal would be comped because it took so long. We were beginning to wonder as it had been about 1/2 hour, but were there leisurely so it was a nice treat. We've had other places take costs off the bill for forgetting items, etc. I hope the trend continues.


We paid the price we were quoted for the lobster roll but were charged for the substitutions. Won't be going there again soon. Son likes their take out day food but I could do never going back. Here they are offering a menu item to go on week days. You call and pick them up. But another restaurant is getting ready to open and I'm hoping it will get our business. We got clam steam to go at a popular outdoor steam restaurant but it wasn't so great. Hub and i use to have company clamsteams there. Lots of good memories. My friend had a church fund raiser lobster bake and clams. Really nice. Strawberry shortcake and honeydo melon with the main items. Yum!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Went to see Me Before You this afternoon, it was really good but not the weepy I had been warned about, or maybe I'm just getting old and cynical!!


I haven't heard of that film, but we don't go to the cinema now, the cost is a bit much now. ????


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Just as well it was found, you would have had to wait longer if it had not been found. Have you been expecting any cheques in your mail? I would be a little concerned that someone has tampered with your mail. There are many thieves that target the mail box walls, that belong to to apartment buildings, and steal cheques, credit cards and anything else that is related to money, then stealing people's identities; many people lost huge amounts from their bank accounts.
> I seriously that is not the cause of your mail being hidden behind the pipe.????
> ????????


Did I once tell you that I had a 7 year old student on federal probation because someone was lowering him by the ankles into mailboxes to get social security checks. Now the mail boxes are built to prevent that. 
It's cold here and son thinks the house will heat up when the next day is warm. But I'm sneezing so I think we need the heat. I have a small electric heater I may turn on. I have no Internet on the laptop and this iPad needs to charge since the power strip was off and I thought the iPad was charging. I like the tv show Elementary but tonight it's a scary one which I want to know how it ends but it's frightening me. I had to retrieve my sweater from the back of the couch under Mooch and he has left annoyed that he had to give it back. Suzi is on my legs onthe recliner. I have an afghan and my bathrobe over my legs. Oops ...she just left too. I fell asleep at 7 pm I think from the sugar inthe shortcake and woke at 10 pm. So I'm awake at 2:30 am. Good to come here ...usually I fall asleep.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Hello all I have been outside trying to get this deck done but with a 3 year old helping I didn't make much progress....Will try again later when it cools off a bit.
> 
> He did play really well outside for about 4 hours building a house with scrap pieces of wood it was so cute!!!


We had the twins, and family, out here on Friday. All of the children had a great time; just running around, kicking the back for Mint and chasing each other. They played like that for an hour, or more, until our meal arrived, then we ate that; and by then it was too dark and cold outside for the little ones.. Before they went home, there was quiet time, to almonds them to calm down a bit, so that it would give their mum a chance to have a break. It was a good evening, and now that the twins are walking (read that as running :sm16: ) it is much better, because they can now play and run as much as they want, or until it is to cold for them to be outside.


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's what I came home to on the garage today! My DH surprised me with this along with a lamb chops dinner. I think I'll keep him!


Exceptional!!!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all, the sun is trying to come out and I'm off to try and get my hair cut again, I think. See you later. xxx


Hope you are successful this time! :sm11:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Cooler here today too but the sun is trying to come out! Sorry to hear about the tooth, hope it has stopped hurting now - and stays stopped!! x


Ditto from me, re the toothache, Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> We hadn't really noticed it too much yet - did I say that the Blood Orange maragaritas were delicious? We'll definitely be going back there as the food was delicious? We gave the waitress a good tip! She let the manager know as soon as she noticed that she hadn't put the order in while she was busy with some other things (too short on staffing is a problem everywhere). She took ownership and he backed her up which I think is a good way to run a business.
> 
> I am noticing that there is quite a lot of incompetence - I run into it at least once a day. Yesterday, it was that someone had not loaded the "sale" prices into the computer to match the advertised grocery flyer. I know what the prices should be as some of the things I only buy when the are on special - 2 for one type sales. Blueberries out of season is one of those things. Thankfully, they were able to push a button and get the sale prices loaded - heaven knows the cashier wouldn't have been able to redo by entering each item. The day before that was the reservationist at the resort in Texas where we're having the family reunion. I had made our reservations back in October and had asked that they be attached to the family name reunion - when my sister-in-law began assigning the cottages to keep families close to each other, she noticed that our two cottages weren't on the list...took about an hour on the phone to get that straightened out. I had the reservation confirmation numbers and person's name that I spoke with in October. They couldn't figure out how to get them on the "separate'" block of rooms list. I'm glad that I'm blessed with a great deal of patience


I'm asked to buy wine for a friend who is making a dinner for us. A lady and i want to spend about $40 on a white wine but I have no idea what to buy. I only like sangria. Do any of you know a good wine she might enjoy?.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it's how I have had it all my life except the last few years, but I must admit every time I look in the mirror now a stranger looks back at me. :sm18: :sm18:


That is how I used to feel when someone I worked with talked me into getting my hair coloured. I just didn't recognize myself, so I went back to the hairdresser a few weeks later and got the colour modified, so that I could cope south it much better.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> THE SUN IS SHINING IN SURREY! And Bentley is bird watching. X


Came on his photo again. He is gorgeous! Mooch came back. Wants his pet as usual. Guess he forgave me for taking my sweater and afghan back. I can't say he is handsome but he's mine so I think he is.
Today a female deer crossed the road I was driving. And I waited ...good thing no other cars either way. Sure enough there was a baby just the size of a chououah pup. He did a back and forth in the road then headed to its mom. I've never seen one so small. Saw a little red fox the other day. Being a city girl I get excited when I see wild animals. Not wanting to see skunk or porcupine ever.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Hello ladies, you can tell it's the last term of the school year. I am so tired, lots to do at school and so little time to do it in!


We are only in the first half of the year, there is still a few weeks before the mid year holidays.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Not had a chance to catch up but this is what I have been making today. 24 made abd 12 to go xx


Wow that is impressive.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Now it's come through twice ????


You did post it before, but that is OK!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 9am. Weve just had a phone from GS1. to say that DIL has been in a car crash, the police and fire engines are there. Can DH go . The main thing id that they are both OK. so we are lucky. I dont know what is going on but I'll keep you posted.


Thinking of all of you xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Sewing this morning and then more jam making. Someone did not want to get up this morning....


Andre never wants to get up, we have to take him out and shut the door, so that Mint doesn't end up back in bed as well!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Someone snared our opossum. He has no fur left on his middle. Luckily opossum's don't panic when they are trapped and this one probably chewed through the wire of the snare. So this weekend we will be searching the land behind the houses for a snare. We never found the one that snared "No-Neck", the stray cat. He still has issues from his treatment and we were surprised he lived. He has a nice round tummy from our food and his neck has finally healed after 3 years.
> 
> Where you live Judi, I'd be concerned if a pup was left outside too. At least the older dogs have some brains about what they should stay away from.


We also have the Wedgetail Eagle here, which can fly off with a pup, or a small adult dog. This has happened on the odd occasion, when someone left their chihuahua outside


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> One of my neighbours has a free-run kennel in the back yard with 3 huskies in it. Someone complained about it until the owner showed pics of the damage that these 3 can do if left in the house. The run has plastic igloos for them and a drinking fountain.


Why did they get reported? I think the free-run kennel is a great idea, especially with the shelters, and everything they need, while the dogs are in it.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Now I want toast and JAM. :sm02:


And cream, can't have toast and jam without it! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Bentley has a smile. Must be a good kitty dream.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Latest...DIL's car has gone into the garage and she has a hired ar for 2/3 weeks. Everybody is fine, though obviously DIL is shocked a little. We can always replace cars, we cant always replace DIL and GS1.
> 
> Its freezing in this house...Ive put the fire on!!!!10th JUNE !!!!


We aren't getting anymore summer yippee heat now, we are definitely in winter now!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Have been tearing my hair out here trying to renew my car insurance!! The company that I was with want me to pay £100 more than last year so I have been shopping around with Compare the Market ('Meerkat' as we like the 2 for 1 cinema tickets!) The one I went for wanted me to pay an extra £50 for a little fender-bender I had in 2014 which was my fault but I pay for a 'no-claims discount protection' so what's that all about? My head is about to explode so I think I will leave it until tomorrow and start again! xxxxxxxxx


That sounds like a great idea, let your head have a rest, and start again tomorrow. :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Susan so glad that everyone is ok!


Ditto from me too!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> This cough is bound and determined to hang on but I will kick it to the curb one way or another :sm09:


My DH has a cough that he can't shake free from. Started as a sore throat, and ended up in his chest ….. I thought I was getting it also, but luckily I beat it! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Just popped in to say 'Hi', I am off to meet our lovely Lifeline for a spot of lunch! She has very kindly offered me a replacement sat nav that she has laying about so the least I can do is shout her some lunch and some wine! I do realize how lucky I am to be able to meet up with so many of you, Barny, you're next!!
> 
> Have a nice day everyone, Judi have a good night!! xxxx


That is very kind of her, hope you had a great day together. I had a good night, after spending the evening with 2 of my dad's, and 4 dgd's (including the twins)


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, its cloudy and cool. I had an extra lie in today. DH has gone with DS to see where he works. Its an open morning I think. So I stayed in bed til 11am


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good Morning from cold Vancouver Island..... brrrrr. Currently 9 degree's. The weather is supposed to stay under 20 degrees for the next 2 weeks even with the sun out. Won't complain at least the lawns will stay green and it's comfortable to walk in. Itching to light up the wood stove though!
> 
> You all have been so busy! Love Linky's opera pictures, so beautiful. Chris and June, you look like you were mean't to be friends! Have been doing quite a bit of running around lately so today I am going to park myself on the couch and watch good movies, in reality I'll probably sleep through the movies (smile!) Garden is slowly coming along, just need to put in a carrot patch and I'm pretty well done. Had to make earwig traps as beans were being "laced" by the little beggars. Here is the back yard, it' is the same this year but without so many potted plants around... no sense in feeding those elk!
> Everyone have a good Sunday... xoxo


That is a great backyard. My backyard shares its time between being a desert during the heat of summer; and a very muddy swimming pool in the wet weather. Although we are able to spend time in the backyard sometimes, without getting wet or saturated! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> When you said "refuses to grow" I was reminded of what Dolly Parton said about her small waist and feet..."things don't grow in the shade" ....not saying this about you.


Well I love the sun so staying in shade didn't work, also worked on a farm for 3 or 4 years sloshing round in who knows what but nothing on me grew, I think it just got to a certain length and decided that was it. :sm25:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hard to believe our Queen is 90. Isn't she beautiful!


My mum and dad were a year younger than the Queen.


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Its dull and raining. I hope its nice weather for you purple on Tuesday. Happy new week everyone.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Funny you should mention that, just checked my Euro lottery numbers and have won £5.70. Looking forward to tonight's lotto results.


wow barny looks like you and me might be receiving begging letters. I'm not going to open mine...... :sm04:


----------



## Barn-dweller

At least if we get any begging letters it will make the postman stop here, I'm sure he forgets we're here sometimes, just goes whizzing past in his van.
It is raining here today although the temperature isn't too bad, it could be a knitting day. I've had enough of the cardi I am knitting but still have half the sleeves and the two fronts to do so will have to plod on. DH must be very bored he is actually cleaning my large oven. I am keeping out of the way. Hope the weather is better where you are. See you later. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Weve just checked Wednesdays lottery ticket and we have won a lucky dip ticket....This could be the start of something big......


Oooh, I feel us all being treated to a knitting cruise!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet and soggy Surrey. And this looks like it will continue until the end of the week. So Plan B is swinging into action. A large marque is going up in the garden this afternoon and more little ones will go up tomorrow. We are English and will not be put off by a 'little' rain.

A very damp Bentley has just come in from the garden, so I guess he has decided that he is wet enough and will probably spend the rest of the day indoors.

Please forgive me if I am not around much for the next few days but things are beginning to kick off.

This morning I need to do some ironing and a small marquee and tables arrive,, then the big marque goes up, then final dead heading of plants in the garden. Make sure house is reasonably respectable. Ring June at some point.

Tomorrow morning is creative chaos and it will be, in the afternoon put up the smaller marquees, borrow table and chairs from neighbours, June arrives. In the evening final singing practice and then probably have a few drinks.

Tuesday morning helpers arrive to prepare the cream teas, set up stalls etc. Garden party 2-4.30pm, the press are sending a photographer. In the evening have a chinese take away and then collapse.

So I shall be just a bitt busy, but will try to pop in when I can. Please book a crruise startingg Thursday as Wednesday is out 48 wedding anniversary. Love you all loads. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hehehe, I've just re-read that topic and seen that you commented on it at the time I made it...


Oh dear, knit me a twiddle muff, somebody! I don't remember it at all but it looks really good, I must get sewing, thanks love!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oooh, I feel us all being treated to a knitting cruise!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Sorry I don't think my £5-70 will even get me to a port or airport. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We're waiting patiently!! We had a really nice day, I bought some size 16 cropped trousers in the market and they are too big, YAY!!! I also bought a pretty lilac print Per Una (that's designer, you know!) top, which fits fine and some lovely half price earrings in Debenhams for £3!!! We had a lovely lunch with delicious desserts in Zizzi's, no dinner for me tonight!! xxx


WOW ...... Congrats on the size shrinkage, and the shopping wonders! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> iF I keep winning the bingo at oiver 60's ($1 a line and $2 a fukl house) I'll be able to go in 2056
> 
> 0 I'll be able to go in 2056


And we would all be able to go with you, and take our Rollators (walking frames with wheels, including a storage basket with a seat , if no-one knew what the other word meant). It is great to take shopping, and if one got a bit weary there is already a seat handy to use. Dad had one, and it was brilliant for him. ( ͡ʘ ͜ʖ ͡ʘ)


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Funny you should mention that, just checked my Euro lottery numbers and have won £5.70. Looking forward to tonight's lotto results.


That is excellent, is it straight into the HOLIDAY FUND? You will have enough for another holiday soon!(*^▽^*) (★^O^★) (celebration emojis)


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> I didn't know there was a football event about to start until Monday when I was in Lidl with DH. I noticed a poster on the window and asked him if there was a big event on at some point. The guy in front of us in the queue for the checkout looked at me as if to say are you for real! And I didn't realise until yesterday morning that it began this weekend!


Are you a football fanatic? If you are then I have no comment; but if you aren't, then I can fully understand why you didn't know about the large football event for the weekend. Do you have a public holiday for the Queens' birthday? We have a PH on Monday to celebrate the occasion.


----------



## jinx

Purple, It sounds like a perfectly lovely time. Wish I was there. I wonder how it would work to have a few drinks and then have the rehearsal. Enjoy yourself and share when you have time.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, what a shame England could only draw.????????????


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree

jollypolly said:


> I'm asked to buy wine for a friend who is making a dinner for us. A lady and i want to spend about $40 on a white wine but I have no idea what to buy. I only like sangria. Do any of you know a good wine she might enjoy?.


I like a chardonnay: http://www.wine.com/v6/Chardonnay/wine/list.aspx?N=7155+125+140&Ns=p_Special_Price%7c0

You don't have to spend that much to get a nice one. Along the left-hand side, there are 3 selections for further distinctions: light and crisp, fruity and smooth, rich and creamy. I like all of them, but you may want to narrow it down. The fruity and smooth would be the most like a sangria (and you can make a white sangria).

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes-menus/how-to-make-sangria-without-a-recipe-article

Use whatever fruit you have around.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Are you a football fanatic? If you are then I have no comment; but if you aren't, then I can fully understand why you didn't know about the large football event for the weekend. Do you have a public holiday for the Queens' birthday? We have a PH on Monday to celebrate the occasion.


No we don't Judi but there are big celebrations going on in London today, they are hosting a picnic for 10,000 people in the Mall, in front of the palace!! Unfortunately, it is pouring with rain here in London today - again!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet and soggy Surrey. And this looks like it will continue until the end of the week. So Plan B is swinging into action. A large marque is going up in the garden this afternoon and more little ones will go up tomorrow. We are English and will not be put off by a 'little' rain.
> 
> A very damp Bentley has just come in from the garden, so I guess he has decided that he is wet enough and will probably spend the rest of the day indoors.
> 
> Please forgive me if I am not around much for the next few days but things are beginning to kick off.
> 
> This morning I need to do some ironing and a small marquee and tables arrive,, then the big marque goes up, then final dead heading of plants in the garden. Make sure house is reasonably respectable. Ring June at some point.
> 
> Tomorrow morning is creative chaos and it will be, in the afternoon put up the smaller marquees, borrow table and chairs from neighbours, June arrives. In the evening final singing practice and then probably have a few drinks.
> 
> Tuesday morning helpers arrive to prepare the cream teas, set up stalls etc. Garden party 2-4.30pm, the press are sending a photographer. In the evening have a chinese take away and then collapse.
> 
> So I shall be just a bitt busy, but will try to pop in when I can. Please book a crruise startingg Thursday as Wednesday is out 48 wedding anniversary. Love you all loads. xxxx


The garden party sounds fantastic - is it for a charity or just a bunch of friends getting together? Have a fantastic wedding anniversary! 48 years is damn impressive.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is the seasonal allergies kickin my tail!


The Antipodes are preparing for an apparently severe influenza. The Health Department has had ads placed encouraging all of the population to have a Fluvax injection, so that the effect on the Australian people than the effect on some of the other countries through. Fortunately, for people with chronic health (Respiratory) conditions, Non-Indiginous people over the age of 65, Indigenous people over 50 (I think that's all of the categories), are all eligable to have this vaccination administered free, which is excellent for me and DH, because I have the appropriate chronic medical condition, and don't pay. :sm16: :sm08: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet and soggy Surrey. And this looks like it will continue until the end of the week. So Plan B is swinging into action. A large marque is going up in the garden this afternoon and more little ones will go up tomorrow. We are English and will not be put off by a 'little' rain.
> 
> A very damp Bentley has just come in from the garden, so I guess he has decided that he is wet enough and will probably spend the rest of the day indoors.
> 
> Please forgive me if I am not around much for the next few days but things are beginning to kick off.
> 
> This morning I need to do some ironing and a small marquee and tables arrive,, then the big marque goes up, then final dead heading of plants in the garden. Make sure house is reasonably respectable. Ring June at some point.
> 
> Tomorrow morning is creative chaos and it will be, in the afternoon put up the smaller marquees, borrow table and chairs from neighbours, June arrives. In the evening final singing practice and then probably have a few drinks.
> 
> Tuesday morning helpers arrive to prepare the cream teas, set up stalls etc. Garden party 2-4.30pm, the press are sending a photographer. In the evening have a chinese take away and then collapse.
> 
> So I shall be just a bitt busy, but will try to pop in when I can. Please book a crruise startingg Thursday as Wednesday is out 48 wedding anniversary. Love you all loads. xxxx


Is that all you have to do lol. Please don't over tire yourself. Delegate is the thing to do.xx


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Are you a football fanatic? If you are then I have no comment; but if you aren't, then I can fully understand why you didn't know about the large football event for the weekend. Do you have a public holiday for the Queens' birthday? We have a PH on Monday to celebrate the occasion.


Can't stand it! And the same for everyone in this house, even the men folk :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

What a shame it's raining today, there are so many things organised for the Queen's birthday. My DDs & families hav been invited to a local park for a community lunch, about 200 people, I. Sure they will go & have fun , but very wet.
DH & I are going out to a hotel for lunch. Our neighbour's gave us a voucher for Christmas which we forgot about, but found it this week. It runs out next week so we are lucky. MrB says it's my birthday treat, so generous of him.
We are actually leaving for our holiday on my birthday, Friday. We are heading up to Scotland but taking 4 days to get there, not using motorways so we can stop & do what we want. A week in Scotland then a week in Northumberland. We then head home but stopping to see GS on the way home. I have wound the biggest ball of assorted yarns & im going to knit Twiddlemuffs while Mr B drives. He hates being a passenger so I'm making the most of it.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> The garden party sounds fantastic - is it for a charity or just a bunch of friends getting together? Have a fantastic wedding anniversary! 48 years is damn impressive.


And from me, too, on all of that, Purple. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> What a shame it's raining today, there are so many things organised for the Queen's birthday. My DDs & families hav been invited to a local park for a community lunch, about 200 people, I. Sure they will go & have fun , but very wet.
> DH & I are going out to a hotel for lunch. Our neighbour's gave us a voucher for Christmas which we forgot about, but found it this week. It runs out next week so we are lucky. MrB says it's my birthday treat, so generous of him.
> We are actually leaving for our holiday on my birthday, Friday. We are heading up to Scotland but taking 4 days to get there, not using motorways so we can stop & do what we want. A week in Scotland then a week in Northumberland. We then head home but stopping to see GS on the way home. I have wound the biggest ball of assorted yarns & im going to knit Twiddlemuffs while Mr B drives. He hates being a passenger so I'm making the most of it.


That sounds like a fun getaway, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Just got back from my walk. We're having a mixed bag of weather these days. Supposed to be dry today and up to 70F, so a good day. Have a knitting group meet-up this afternoon. Should be fun. I hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> The garden party sounds fantastic - is it for a charity or just a bunch of friends getting together? Have a fantastic wedding anniversary! 48 years is damn impressive.


The garden party is to raise funds for a local cancer charity as it is our WI charity this year. We wre exoecting around 70 people to come. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, on all of that, Purple. xxxooo


Thanks Pam xxx


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> The garden party is to raise funds for a local cancer charity as it is our WI charity this year. We wre exoecting around 70 people to come. Xxx


Hope you have a great turn out for your garden party after all your work., and that you raise plenty of funds of course.


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> Hope you have a great turn out for your garden party after all your work., and that you raise plenty of funds of course.


Thanks Martina. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Bentley going to inspect the marquee...


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> The garden party is to raise funds for a local cancer charity as it is our WI charity this year. We wre exoecting around 70 people to come. Xxx


....and me!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley going to inspect the marquee...


You can almost hear him thinking "What's all this then?"!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ....and me!!! xx


And me!!! What a wonderful thing you are doing. :sm24:


----------



## martina

Bentley wants to know how someone dared to put anything in his garden without asking him first.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> ....and me!!! xx


Of course you, you are top of the list xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> Bentley wants to know how someone dared to put anything in his garden without asking him first.


Think you might be right there xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> The garden party is to raise funds for a local cancer charity as it is our WI charity this year. We wre exoecting around 70 people to come. Xxx


A big thank you from a cancer survivor! God bless you and all the folks who will benefit from your hard work.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley going to inspect the marquee...


Another difference in our "same" language. We'd call that a canopy -- a marquee to me is a sign at the movie theater.


----------



## jinx

I am sure you will be the life of the party. Have fun and share with us after it is over. I am getting all excited and I am not even invited.


London Girl said:


> ....and me!!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am sure you will be the life of the party. Have fun and share with us after it is over. I am getting all excited and I am not even invited.


I wish you could all come. Between us June and l should get some photos xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I wish you could all come. Between us June and l should get some photos xx


I would have thought you would have been curled up in bed after the day you have had?xx :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Hang on a little while. We have dropped out of the 90 and into the 80's. Tomorrow we will be in the 50's. I think your forecast is for about the save.


I sure hope so because it is hot here again today although it has started to cool down because I think a storm is brewing!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I would have thought you would have been curled up in bed after the day you have had?xx :sm09:


No chance, l have been chasing a mouse around as Bentley brought me one in to play with, he was very pleased with himself????


----------



## binkbrice

The rain has arrived it is much needed it hasn't rained since last Saturday! I'm hoping this will cool us down for a while.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> No chance, l have been chasing a mouse around as Bentley brought me one in to play with, he was very pleased with himself????


He probably thinks he's doing you a favor bringing you something to chase around. :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Came on his photo again. He is gorgeous! Mooch came back. Wants his pet as usual. Guess he forgave me for taking my sweater and afghan back. I can't say he is handsome but he's mine so I think he is.
> Today a female deer crossed the road I was driving. And I waited ...good thing no other cars either way. Sure enough there was a baby just the size of a chououah pup. He did a back and forth in the road then headed to its mom. I've never seen one so small. Saw a little red fox the other day. Being a city girl I get excited when I see wild animals. Not wanting to see skunk or porcupine ever.


I would love to see a porcupine, and even a skunk (I wouldn't harass either of them though), the only place I am likely to see these animals is in a zoo, but I would prefer to see them in their natural environment. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> That is very kind of her, hope you had a great day together. I had a good night, after spending the evening with 2 of my dad's, and 4 dgd's (including the twins)


No I don't have more than one dad! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> At least if we get any begging letters it will make the postman stop here, I'm sure he forgets we're here sometimes, just goes whizzing past in his van.
> It is raining here today although the temperature isn't too bad, it could be a knitting day. I've had enough of the cardi I am knitting but still have half the sleeves and the two fronts to do so will have to plod on. DH must be very bored he is actually cleaning my large oven. I am keeping out of the way. Hope the weather is better where you are. See you later. xx


I think I might need to lay of the knitting and crochet for a while, my right arm seems to have gone out on strike, and hurts a h**l of a lot when I need to bend it. I think it is only to do with fibro, but am still getting it checked when I see the doc tomorrow. I can't even carry a small item with that arm, and I am getting quite sick of the pain of it. It hasn't even got the decency to be in the joint, so that I could have a vague idea of what the problem was. (≧∇≦)b :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet and soggy Surrey. And this looks like it will continue until the end of the week. So Plan B is swinging into action. A large marque is going up in the garden this afternoon and more little ones will go up tomorrow. We are English and will not be put off by a 'little' rain.
> 
> A very damp Bentley has just come in from the garden, so I guess he has decided that he is wet enough and will probably spend the rest of the day indoors.
> 
> Please forgive me if I am not around much for the next few days but things are beginning to kick off.
> 
> This morning I need to do some ironing and a small marquee and tables arrive,, then the big marque goes up, then final dead heading of plants in the garden. Make sure house is reasonably respectable. Ring June at some point.
> 
> Tomorrow morning is creative chaos and it will be, in the afternoon put up the smaller marquees, borrow table and chairs from neighbours, June arrives. In the evening final singing practice and then probably have a few drinks.
> 
> Tuesday morning helpers arrive to prepare the cream teas, set up stalls etc. Garden party 2-4.30pm, the press are sending a photographer. In the evening have a chinese take away and then collapse.
> 
> So I shall be just a bitt busy, but will try to pop in when I can. Please book a crruise startingg Thursday as Wednesday is out 48 wedding anniversary. Love you all loads. xxxx


What is the Garden Party for? You probably put that in a previous post, but I don't remember reading it, just that you were having one! ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Purple, It sounds like a perfectly lovely time. Wish I was there. I wonder how it would work to have a few drinks and then have the rehearsal. Enjoy yourself and share when you have time.


I think it would work out wonderfully, as long as everyone else had some pre-rehearsal drinks also! Not sure how the harmonies would go though.????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> No we don't Judi but there are big celebrations going on in London today, they are hosting a picnic for 10,000 people in the Mall, in front of the palace!! Unfortunately, it is pouring with rain here in London today - again!!!


So it was a picnic over run with umbrellas, just to stay dry! I wonder if there was a big attendance!


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Can't stand it! And the same for everyone in this house, even the men folk :sm09:


My family was like that, when I was growing up. We weren't of the footy fanatics, one of my brothers played hockey, as did my oldest sister and myself. My younger brother didn't play any sport, due to being very uncoordinated, and my other sisters played netball and tennis. I don't think that I was even aware of football being a legitimate sport that people played.????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Just got back from my walk. We're having a mixed bag of weather these days. Supposed to be dry today and up to 70F, so a good day. Have a knitting group meet-up this afternoon. Should be fun. I hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


We had quite a bit of rain last week, but it looks as if we might be getting a small break from it, for a few days. I don't mind if it rains or not ATM, but I do wish I had a few rainwater tanks, so that we could reduce our water bill even further, and have it hooked up to the washing machine, toilet and kitchen sink! That would take our mains water usage to almost nil, while we had water in storage tanks!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> The garden party is to raise funds for a local cancer charity as it is our WI charity this year. We wre exoecting around 70 people to come. Xxx


I hope that all of them attend, so that a good amount can be raised.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley going to inspect the marquee...


Just making sure that everything is secured correctly, you know what these people are like! ????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> What a shame it's raining today, there are so many things organised for the Queen's birthday. My DDs & families hav been invited to a local park for a community lunch, about 200 people, I. Sure they will go & have fun , but very wet.
> DH & I are going out to a hotel for lunch. Our neighbour's gave us a voucher for Christmas which we forgot about, but found it this week. It runs out next week so we are lucky. MrB says it's my birthday treat, so generous of him.
> We are actually leaving for our holiday on my birthday, Friday. We are heading up to Scotland but taking 4 days to get there, not using motorways so we can stop & do what we want. A week in Scotland then a week in Northumberland. We then head home but stopping to see GS on the way home. I have wound the biggest ball of assorted yarns & im going to knit Twiddlemuffs while Mr B drives. He hates being a passenger so I'm making the most of it.


I hope you had a wonderful meal, one to remember, but for good things not for things that were wrong with the meal, or service! ????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Another difference in our "same" language. We'd call that a canopy -- a marquee to me is a sign at the movie theater.


The Australian language is almost the same as the English language, with only a few minor differences. ????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> No chance, l have been chasing a mouse around as Bentley brought me one in to play with, he was very pleased with himself????


I suppose bringing a live mouse in is much better than having a still beating heart left on your pillow - that is what one of our cats did to my younger sister, before I had left home, lucky for her it was only tiny, and mum had plenty of pillow cases! ????????????


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I think I might need to lay of the knitting and crochet for a while, my right arm seems to have gone out on strike, and hurts a h**l of a lot when I need to bend it. I think it is only to do with fibro, but am still getting it checked when I see the doc tomorrow. I can't even carry a small item with that arm, and I am getting quite sick of the pain of it. It hasn't even got the decency to be in the joint, so that I could have a vague idea of what the problem was. (≧∇≦)b :sm15: :sm15:


Do you have a product called Aspercream! I had bad pain in my upper arm and took Advil and rubbed in the cream on my arm and it was a lot better.i hope you can find some relief.
We have had an aweful mass murder in Florida. .. Not near me. So sad for those hurt or killed and those who love them. the Tony awards were on tv..so much talent. Son and I were putting the bookcase together while watching. My job is to hand screws or dowels to him.tomorrow I will try to put books in neatly.


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Do you have a product called Aspercream! I had bad pain in my upper arm and took Advil and rubbed in the cream on my arm and it was a lot better.i hope you can find some relief.
> We have had an aweful mass murder in Florida. .. Not near me. So sad for those hurt or killed and those who love them. the Tony awards were on tv..so much talent. Son and I were putting the bookcase together while watching. My job is to hand screws or dowels to him.tomorrow I will try to put books in neatly.


Saw it on the news last night, how very sad. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp and drizzly Surrey, but the garden looks and smells wonderful. Creative chaos here this morning and then June arrives lunchtime. May put up a couple more gazebos today, otherwise everythng is ready for tomorrow.

Judi hope your fm settles down and you can do a bit more crafting. Mine has been told to b...er off as I am far too busy at the moment. :sm09: 

Hope everyone has a good week. Love you lots. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. 13C and very misty. I hope purple doesnt have this tomnorrow. 

Can I just say to all of my USA friends, how very very sorry I am for what happened in Orlando yesterday. As you know Orlando has a special place in DH and mine hearts. We felt so sad. I'll never understand how these things happen. Poor kids, just out enjoying themselves.

S and /b today.


----------



## Barn-dweller

And a good morning to you all, which is more than I can say about the weather, it is raining and looks as though it is set in for the day. Not much change from yesterday so sat and watched the party in The Mall. At least it cleared up there and the sun came out. I presume the Queen commanded it. You must try the same tomorrow Purple. I notice June is turning up when all the work is done, clever timing :sm09: although I'm sure you can find her something to do. See you all later. xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Do you have a product called Aspercream! I had bad pain in my upper arm and took Advil and rubbed in the cream on my arm and it was a lot better.i hope you can find some relief.
> We have had an aweful mass murder in Florida. .. Not near me. So sad for those hurt or killed and those who love them. the Tony awards were on tv..so much talent. Son and I were putting the bookcase together while watching. My job is to hand screws or dowels to him.tomorrow I will try to put books in neatly.


I am putting deep heat on my arm, and that helps, but there is no more pain medications that I can take, so I just need to reduce my knitting/crochet time for a while.

As for the shooting in Florida, we have had the news of that, very soon after it happened, it is terrible. It is on the news as I am typing now. It is just so sad, at least the perpetrator was killed. It is making Australia powers that be, think about the safety of our population, and how things can be improved here!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and drizzly Surrey, but the garden looks and smells wonderful. Creative chaos here this morning and then June arrives lunchtime. May put up a couple more gazebos today, otherwise everythng is ready for tomorrow.
> 
> Judi hope your fm settles down and you can do a bit more crafting. Mine has been told to b...er off as I am far too busy at the moment. :sm09:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. Love you lots. xxxx


Thanks Purple, I won't let it stop me for too long, I will get bored if that happens! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Xiang

I am now off to put my arm back in its place, and I am going to attempt a bit of knitting - I want to finish a couple of blanket, hat and bootie sets, for my little great nephew twins, by next weekend; so I am going to do as much as I can, in the hope that I will get it finished!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EST and 12'C (54'F). Cloudy at the moment. A cold north wind has been blowing all weekend and this morning.
My aunts came, they shopped, they talked and they've gone home. It was a good, but busy weekend. I even got a little knitting in at night, but only a couple of rows.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you all, which is more than I can say about the weather, it is raining and looks as though it is set in for the day. Not much change from yesterday so sat and watched the party in The Mall. At least it cleared up there and the sun came out. I presume the Queen commanded it. You must try the same tomorrow Purple. I notice June is turning up when all the work is done, clever timing :sm09: although I'm sure you can find her something to do. See you all later. xx


We were watching the party at The Mall too. There were even more people there than when I was there. Hope they were planning on going anywhere for several hours.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and drizzly Surrey, but the garden looks and smells wonderful. Creative chaos here this morning and then June arrives lunchtime. May put up a couple more gazebos today, otherwise everythng is ready for tomorrow.
> 
> Judi hope your fm settles down and you can do a bit more crafting. Mine has been told to b...er off as I am far too busy at the moment. :sm09:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. Love you lots. xxxx


It sounds like you'll have a busy day. I hope the weather holds out for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I suppose bringing a live mouse in is much better than having a still beating heart left on your pillow - that is what one of our cats did to my younger sister, before I had left home, lucky for her it was only tiny, and mum had plenty of pillow cases! ????????????


My kitties believe in sharing. I've been given 1/2 a mouse.
The still beating heart was a good one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think I might need to lay of the knitting and crochet for a while, my right arm seems to have gone out on strike, and hurts a h**l of a lot when I need to bend it. I think it is only to do with fibro, but am still getting it checked when I see the doc tomorrow. I can't even carry a small item with that arm, and I am getting quite sick of the pain of it. It hasn't even got the decency to be in the joint, so that I could have a vague idea of what the problem was. (≧∇≦)b :sm15: :sm15:


I;'m hoping your arm is better now.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> So it was a picnic over run with umbrellas, just to stay dry! I wonder if there was a big attendance!


It was an audience invited by HM, they wouldn't dare not turn up! Seen the pics in this morning paper, looks like a good time was had in spite of the weather!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I suppose bringing a live mouse in is much better than having a still beating heart left on your pillow - that is what one of our cats did to my younger sister, before I had left home, lucky for her it was only tiny, and mum had plenty of pillow cases! ????????????


I :sm06: :sm14: :sm23: :sm03:


----------



## London Girl

On the train heading for Purpleville now and Barny dear, I shall be conducting the choir this evening so I shall be pretty busy! :sm19: :sm19: :sm03: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> On the train heading for Purpleville now and Barny dear, I shall be conducting the choir this evening so I shall be pretty busy! :sm19: :sm19: :sm03: xxxx


Is that after the wine?


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> On the train heading for Purpleville now and Barny dear, I shall be conducting the choir this evening so I shall be pretty busy! :sm19: :sm19: :sm03: xxxx


Hugs to you both from me!!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I hope your arm settles down. I find working on a heavy project (blanket) makes my arm, shoulder, wrist, and hand ache. So I only work on a heavy item a bit every day and work on small items in-between.


Xiang said:


> I am now off to put my arm back in its place, and I am going to attempt a bit of knitting - I want to finish a couple of blanket, hat and bootie sets, for my little great nephew twins, by next weekend; so I am going to do as much as I can, in the hope that I will get it finished!


----------



## jinx

Purple, let us know when it is time for the wine. We can all have a bit of our favorite to be part of the festivities.


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I hope you had a wonderful meal, one to remember, but for good things not for things that were wrong with the meal, or service! ????


We had a fantastic meal, it was a carvery & the meats were superb, I had lamb, which is my favourite.


----------



## LondonChris

Miss Pam said:


> Hugs to you both from me!!! xxxooo


....and me!


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, hope you day is going well. I'm having a sewing day, altering trousers ready for my holiday. I've decided my usual summer trousers will not be warm enough.
I have had to change my avatar as someone else is using the same one, she seemed to be haunting me too on KP! The picture I have put is a statue of a fisherman's wife knitting. This is what it is all about


Gansey Girl and Steve Carvill
Image caption
Artist Steve Carvill said the stories of Bridlington's fishing families had inspired him
A sculpture which honours Bridlington's fishing families has been unveiled on the East Yorkshire town's north pier.


The Gansey Girl depicts a young woman knitting a gansey, the traditional jumper worn by fishermen.
The bronze sculpture will be part of the Bridlington Maritime Trail which is marking its tenth anniversary.
Fishing families have contributed to the sculpture by placing moulded fish which bear their family names on to the sculpture's plinth.
Artist Steve Carvill, who designed the piece, said: "The stories and lives of the fishermen and their families have been inspiring and I really hope that this piece is enjoyed by local people and visitors alike".


----------



## grandma susan

Been to s and B asnd someone asked me to knit a baby cardigan for Christmas. I told her I didnt do orders now. She didnt hsve her hearing aid in !!!!!! Shay reckons Ive knitted two for her before and they were lovely. She doesnt know whether its a boy or girl. Well ho the hell do I know????


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you day is going well. I'm having a sewing day, altering trousers ready for my holiday. I've decided my usual summer trousers will not be warm enough.
> I have had to change my avatar as someone else is using the same one, she seemed to be haunting me too on KP! The picture I have put is a statue of a fisherman's wife knitting. This is what it is all about
> 
> Gansey Girl and Steve Carvill
> Image caption
> Artist Steve Carvill said the stories of Bridlington's fishing families had inspired him
> A sculpture which honours Bridlington's fishing families has been unveiled on the East Yorkshire town's north pier.
> 
> One of the ladies that used to go to S and B used to knit gansey jerseys for a wool shop in Whitby. They call it bobbins. Her hands used to be died denim blue by the time she's finished one. They are beautiful, expensive, but very very warm. Another of our ladies knits scarves for the fishermen of Stathes. This is a few miles North of Bridlington, maybe 4/5 miles south from me. When Purple ,and londy came up one year we went to the place where they sold the wool. They enjoyed themselves. When Saxy came another time the shop was closed but they've opened up elsewhere in Whitby........
> 
> The Gansey Girl depicts a young woman knitting a gansey, the traditional jumper worn by fishermen.
> The bronze sculpture will be part of the Bridlington Maritime Trail which is marking its tenth anniversary.
> Fishing families have contributed to the sculpture by placing moulded fish which bear their family names on to the sculpture's plinth.
> Artist Steve Carvill, who designed the piece, said: "The stories and lives of the fishermen and their families have been inspiring and I really hope that this piece is enjoyed by local people and visitors alike".


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone, here I am at Chez Purple having a great time. We have been putting up more gazebos and moving garden furniture about, great fun!!Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> And a good morning to you all, which is more than I can say about the weather, it is raining and looks as though it is set in for the day. Not much change from yesterday so sat and watched the party in The Mall. At least it cleared up there and the sun came out. I presume the Queen commanded it. You must try the same tomorrow Purple. I notice June is turning up when all the work is done, clever timing :sm09: although I'm sure you can find her something to do. See you all later. xx


No June has been putting up gazebo, moving chairs and is now drinking wine. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Purple, let us know when it is time for the wine. We can all have a bit of our favorite to be part of the festivities.


NOW!


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, oh dear! What to do. I have never had wine before noon. Oh well, if I must I must. I would not want to be rude. I have the perfect little bottle to toast your wonderful event. Here I go forcing myself to partake of a bit of the grape.


PurpleFi said:


> NOW!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> No June has been putting up gazebo, moving chairs and is now drinking wine. Xxx


Very sensible of you to put the gazebos up before the wine. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

Hello all I have to get moving DD has a doctor appointment and I really neeed to start moving it rained quite a bit yesterday and it is a little cooler and just 80F right now!

Hope you all enjoy your day where ever you are at in it!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh dear, oh dear! What to do. I have never had wine before noon. Oh well, if I must I must. I would not want to be rude. I have the perfect little bottle to toast your wonderful event. Here I go forcing myself to partake of a bit of the grape.


Thanks for taking one for the team!! Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Very sensible of you to put the gazebos up before the wine. :sm09: :sm09:


Yep, the mind boggles at what they might have looked like!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Yep, the mind boggles at what they might have looked like!!


Looks very nice.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks very nice.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks very nice.


Thanks Rookie. Xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:20 am EST and 12'C (54'F). Cloudy at the moment. A cold north wind has been blowing all weekend and this morning.
> My aunts came, they shopped, they talked and they've gone home. It was a good, but busy weekend. I even got a little knitting in at night, but only a couple of rows.


It was always good, seeing my aunts, but that won't happen anymore, I have no aunts left to visit anymore, but it was always good seeing them!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I;'m hoping your arm is better now.


Unfortunately the arm won't be better for a little while yet. I will just have too bide my time for a while, work on the twin project when it isn't too bad, and rest the arm she when required. One day it will stop urging again, and all will be right with the world for 10 seconds! (⊙ө⊙)


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go now.
> Everyone have a great day.


I hope you had a good day at work.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It was an audience invited by HM, they wouldn't dare not turn up! Seen the pics in this morning paper, looks like a good time was had in spite of the weather!!


Yeah I thought it would have been, and I do realize that it would hand all been setup to suit the weather. It's good that everyone there enjoyed themselves. ????


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Yep, the mind boggles at what they might have looked like!!


Leave it to our Purple to find purple ones! :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yeah I thought it would have been, and I do realize that it would hand all been setup to suit the weather. It's good that everyone there enjoyed themselves. ????


Actually, that was not quite right. The guests paid £150, which went to a charity for the privilege of sitting in the rain eating pork pie!!


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from Surrey! The singing rehearsal went very well last night, the guests are in for a treat! Still not sure what the weather is going to do yet, it's quite dry at the moment but we're ready for anything!! 

More updates later, time for me to get up!!Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dampish Surrey. Lots of rain overnight but today doesn't look too bad. What June didn't tell you is that she is now our conductor! Off to do stuff. Love to all xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dampish Surrey. Lots of rain overnight but today doesn't look too bad. What June didn't tell you is that she is now our conductor! Off to do stuff. Love to all xxxxx


...as long as they don't ask me to sing, they'd regret it!!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Yep, the mind boggles at what they might have looked like!!


Looking good, so hope it stays fine for the event.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Actually, that was not quite right. The guests paid £150, which went to a charity for the privilege of sitting in the rain eating pork pie!!


They were very posh pork pies!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> They were very posh pork pies!


From Marks and Spencers apparently, like the rest of the hamper.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dampish Surrey. Lots of rain overnight but today doesn't look too bad. What June didn't tell you is that she is now our conductor! Off to do stuff. Love to all xxxxx


Hope the weather stays dry for you, it can't make up its mind here, one minute it's sunny then pouring with rain. Hope all goes well and you make lots of money, will look forward to hearing all about it. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, I've been up since early, makes a change for me. The weather doesn't look so good here but hopefully it's different 40 miles away for Purple's garden party. We are collecting A from nursery today as usual. I'm leaving him with MrB while I go to have my hair cut. Later I have a retirement party to go to at the place where I volunteer, one of the paid workers is leaving & she has been a great friend to me.


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls 15C and its sunny here. I really hope its sunny where you are Purple. Your big day is here. Ive felt all the excitement. 

Its over 60's today.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am EST and 9'C (48'F) Sunny and the wind has finally died down. 
I've created a monster. Bella-kitty is a monster until I take her out on the patio in the morning. I didn't mind last week, but this week I'm on standby and time is a little tighter. She was playing with Romeo, our neighbour's cat who is related to all our cats (except Bella). It took a while to get her back inside so I could finish getting ready.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Leave it to our Purple to find purple ones! :sm02:


I didn't even notice that until you mentioned it. I guess I just assumed "purple". 
:sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> NOW!


I have some very nice Point Pelee wine from Ontario under the stairs. 
I'd join you but I have to drive. :sm03:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Been to s and B asnd someone asked me to knit a baby cardigan for Christmas. I told her I didnt do orders now. She didnt hsve her hearing aid in !!!!!! Shay reckons Ive knitted two for her before and they were lovely. She doesnt know whether its a boy or girl. Well ho the hell do I know????


Stay strong. Knit what you want, when you want. Why take away the enjoyment from knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Time for me to go already.
Londy and Purple, I know you will have a wonderful day.
Everyone else sounds busy.
So have a great day while you're doing it.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Looking good, so hope it stays fine for the event.


Me, too. I hope it's a wonderful event. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning! We've got rain here this morning, so no walk for me. Mr. Ric and I are going to take a drive over to the eastern part of the state this afternoon (back this evening) for some parts he's needing for his latest truck project. Hopefully the weather won't be too bad for us (it's usually dryer over there this time of the year, so once we get over the mountain pass, we should be good).

I hope the garden party is a huge success and that the sun shines on all.

Love you all lots. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Good afternoon girls. Ive been to my over 60's and I won $26 today and ....a pkt of chocky biscuits. The sun has been shining and we got up to 17C. I only hope it was nice for Purple and June. 

Purple, tell me what paper you will be in and I'll try and get it up on line.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. Ive been to my over 60's and I won $26 today and ....a pkt of chocky biscuits. The sun has been shining and we got up to 17C. I only hope it was nice for Purple and June.
> 
> Purple, tell me wzhat paper you will be in and I'll try and get it up on line.


Well done, Susan, on your winnings! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. Ive been to my over 60's and I won $26 today and ....a pkt of chocky biscuits. The sun has been shining and we got up to 17C. I only hope it was nice for Purple and June.
> 
> Purple, tell me what paper you will be in and I'll try and get it up on line.


Wow, well done, drinks on you tonight then? :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

where does the time go??

I tried sending you a video, as I didn't want any of Hunter's aunties to miss today's milestone - he finally managed to crawl. Well, a bit. It's on my Facebook page.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to hear they're doing okay. Sending calming hugs.


I hope that all is well by now.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope the weather stays dry for you, it can't make up its mind here, one minute it's sunny then pouring with rain. Hope all goes well and you make lots of money, will look forward to hearing all about it. xxx


We had the same here but, praise be, it was fine for the duration of the party!! It was very hectic and everyone worked exceptionally hard and we had about 72 people in the garden eating scones and cake and drinking tea. The singing went well in spite of my interference! I hope they made lots of money, I'm sure we'll find out in due course!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> We had the same here but, praise be, it was fine for the duration of the party!! It was very hectic and everyone worked exceptionally hard and we had about 72 people in the garden eating scones and cake and drinking tea. The singing went well in spite of my interference! I hope they made lots of money, I'm sure we'll find out in due course!!


It all looks lovely. You have worked extremely hard :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> where does the time go??
> 
> I tried sending you a video, as I didn't want any of Hunter's aunties to miss today's milestone - he finally managed to crawl. Well, a bit. It's on my Facebook page.


Well done baby Hunter. It only seems a few weeks since he was born. How is his mummy these days?


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It all looks lovely. You have worked extremely hard :sm24:


Ditto from me. So glad the weather cooperated and the singing went well. :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> We had the same here but, praise be, it was fine for the duration of the party!! It was very hectic and everyone worked exceptionally hard and we had about 72 people in the garden eating scones and cake and drinking tea. The singing went well in spite of my interference! I hope they made lots of money, I'm sure we'll find out in due course!!


So pleased it all went well, we have had some horrible showers & I told them to go north!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> where does the time go??
> 
> I tried sending you a video, as I didn't want any of Hunter's aunties to miss today's milestone - he finally managed to crawl. Well, a bit. It's on my Facebook page.


How time flies! I shall have a look at Hunter. Our Felix is crawling backwards, usually means he get stuck under the settee or in a corner so he yells & boy can that baby yell!,


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> So pleased it all went well, we have had some horrible showers & I told them to go north!


ooooooooooooooooo how dare you :sm15: :sm15: :sm25:


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> ooooooooooooooooo how dare you :sm15: :sm15: :sm25:


Obviously not as far as you GS!


----------



## binkbrice

Glad to hear that the garden party went well and that nobody got washed away!

I am very tired this afternoon been up longer than usual.
Hope you all enjoy what is left of your day!


----------



## binkbrice

Since my previous post it has rained non-stop, the garden is saying aaaaaaaaaaa.........!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy anniversary Purple and Mr. P, hope you have a nice peaceful day apart from all the clearing up. So pleased the rain held off for your garden party. xxx ????????


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls 14C and raining. We are on school run today though he finishes early as its exams. Ive just noticed that its purpkes anniversary. well done and congrats.


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you day is going well. I'm having a sewing day, altering trousers ready for my holiday. I've decided my usual summer trousers will not be warm enough.
> I have had to change my avatar as someone else is using the same one, she seemed to be haunting me too on KP! The picture I have put is a statue of a fisherman's wife knitting. This is what it is all about
> 
> Gansey Girl and Steve Carvill
> Image caption
> Artist Steve Carvill said the stories of Bridlington's fishing families had inspired him
> A sculpture which honours Bridlington's fishing families has been unveiled on the East Yorkshire town's north pier.
> 
> The Gansey Girl depicts a young woman knitting a gansey, the traditional jumper worn by fishermen.
> The bronze sculpture will be part of the Bridlington Maritime Trail which is marking its tenth anniversary.
> Fishing families have contributed to the sculpture by placing moulded fish which bear their family names on to the sculpture's plinth.
> Artist Steve Carvill, who designed the piece, said: "The stories and lives of the fishermen and their families have been inspiring and I really hope that this piece is enjoyed by local people and visitors alike".


That is a wonderful thing to do. We have a walking trail robins our town, and a bronze of our previous Mayor, who was our longest running Mayor, has been put on the corner of the central park, in the Town Centre. It is also possible to sit and have a full of tea, or coffee, with her, as the sculpture is of her sitting at a small table. I will get a photo of her, when I get my replacement phone.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Been to s and B asnd someone asked me to knit a baby cardigan for Christmas. I told her I didnt do orders now. She didnt hsve her hearing aid in !!!!!! Shay reckons Ive knitted two for her before and they were lovely. She doesnt know whether its a boy or girl. Well ho the hell do I know????


Sick to your guns! You don't want to put to much stress on yourself again.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yep, the mind boggles at what they might have looked like!!


They look very nice!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Actually, that was not quite right. The guests paid £150, which went to a charity for the privilege of sitting in the rain eating pork pie!!


Well that's a bit rude, wouldn't there have been marquees, or some sort of shelter set up for the passing guests. ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from Surrey! The singing rehearsal went very well last night, the guests are in for a treat! Still not sure what the weather is going to do yet, it's quite dry at the moment but we're ready for anything!!
> 
> More updates later, time for me to get up!!Xxxx


Everything will, or already did, go well despite the weather. I would love to see some photos, if possible!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dampish Surrey. Lots of rain overnight but today doesn't look too bad. What June didn't tell you is that she is now our conductor! Off to do stuff. Love to all xxxxx


This is getting more, and more intriguing; I am sorry of wishing I was over there visiting now, so I could attend the garden party. ????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Well done, Susan, on your winnings! :sm24: :sm24:


Ditto from me, also!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We had the same here but, praise be, it was fine for the duration of the party!! It was very hectic and everyone worked exceptionally hard and we had about 72 people in the garden eating scones and cake and drinking tea. The singing went well in spite of my interference! I hope they made lots of money, I'm sure we'll find out in due course!!


Looking good!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 14C and raining. We are on school run today though he finishes early as its exams. Ive just noticed that its purpkes anniversary. well done and congrats.


Congrats from me to, Purple and Mr P. :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

OK I am all caught up again, so off to do some more knitting. Hope every one has a good day. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, happy Annversary Mr & Mrs Purple hope you have a well deserved restful day today, especially after all you hard work leading up to your garden party.
I'm off to lunch with my girls today & the little boys. Then I'm going for a pampering, facial & nails, early birthday present from DH. Then must come home, iron & pack. Why do we iron & then pack & everything gets creased in the case? Have a good day everyone. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Sunny with growing humidity today. 
Knit Night was wonderful. One of the ladies just came back from England. She had gone with her parents to a cottage at a National Trust just outside Manchester. The cottage was lovely even if it didn't have WiFi, but she was not impressed with Manchester.
There is a Knit in Public event in the park near the yarn shop on Saturday that I'm hoping to go to.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> where does the time go??
> 
> I tried sending you a video, as I didn't want any of Hunter's aunties to miss today's milestone - he finally managed to crawl. Well, a bit. It's on my Facebook page.


Time goes far too quickly for pleasant things.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Congratulations to Purple and her Mr. on their anniversary. Also thanks for sharing all the joy and excitement of your garden party.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We had the same here but, praise be, it was fine for the duration of the party!! It was very hectic and everyone worked exceptionally hard and we had about 72 people in the garden eating scones and cake and drinking tea. The singing went well in spite of my interference! I hope they made lots of money, I'm sure we'll find out in due course!!


That looks very nice. I hope they made lots of money too.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> How time flies! I shall have a look at Hunter. Our Felix is crawling backwards, usually means he get stuck under the settee or in a corner so he yells & boy can that baby yell!,


How cute would a meetup with Felix and Hunter be?


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Since my previous post it has rained non-stop, the garden is saying aaaaaaaaaaa.........!


We've had enough showers that the mosquitos have come out. I was happy when they weren't around.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternon from a DRY Surrey. The sun was shining this morning and the forecast is for No rain today.

Well apart from some heavvy showers yesterday morning the afternoon stayed reasonably dry. We had about 75 ish people turn up to the garden party despite it being in the week and damp. Everyone enjoyed their cream teas and the garden and we had some nice compliments.

The singing went well with June counting us in, thank you June, and we were even asked if we were going to sing some more.

Do not yet know how much money we made and will let you know when we do. The press photographer turned up so we hope to have an article in the local paper.

Everyone worked very hard so Peter and I had very little to do. June as usual worked so hard and it was lovely seeing her chatting away to my WI friends.

I have a few funny stories but will recount those later.

Thank you everyone for your anniversary wishes, we will not be going out for a meal but just for a change we willl have a cream tea (in the garden weather permitting!!)

Chris have a lovely holiday and give Susan a big hug from me.

Off to do a bit more tidying up although most of it was done by all the helpers. Thanks for all your kind thoughts during the garden party and anti-rain dance Chris, I couldn't have done it without you. xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy anniversary Purple and Mr. P, hope you have a nice peaceful day apart from all the clearing up. So pleased the rain held off for your garden party. xxx ????????


Happy anniversary Purple and Mr P.. Have a wonderful day and don't work too hard on cleaning up after the party.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, happy Annversary Mr & Mrs Purple hope you have a well deserved restful day today, especially after all you hard work leading up to your garden party.
> I'm off to lunch with my girls today & the little boys. Then I'm going for a pampering, facial & nails, early birthday present from DH. Then must come home, iron & pack. Why do we iron & then pack & everything gets creased in the case? Have a good day everyone. Xx


I used space bags. I knew everything was going to get wrinkled. I try to pack only polyester stuff that doesn't wrinkle so badly.
Enjoy the pampering.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up so I'm going to sign off.
Bella-kitty insisted on going outside this morning so I havent' had breakfast yet.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up so I'm going to sign off.
> Bella-kitty insisted on going outside this morning so I havent' had breakfast yet.
> Everyone have a good day.


You have a good day too xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am EST and 9'C (48'F). Sunny with growing humidity today.
> Knit Night was wonderful. One of the ladies just came back from England. She had gone with her parents to a cottage at a National Trust just outside Manchester. The cottage was lovely even if it didn't have WiFi, but she was not impressed with Manchester.
> There is a Knit in Public event in the park near the yarn shop on Saturday that I'm hoping to go to.


I'm not surprised she wasn't impressed with Manchester, not the best of cities to see. At least she might have had some decent weather while she was here.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 14C and raining. We are on school run today though he finishes early as its exams. Ive just noticed that its purpkes anniversary. well done and congrats.


Happy Anniversary to Purple and Mr. P from me, too! Congratulations! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> You have a good day too xxxx


And from me, too, Nitzi. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternon from a DRY Surrey. The sun was shining this morning and the forecast is for No rain today.
> 
> Well apart from some heavvy showers yesterday morning the afternoon stayed reasonably dry. We had about 75 ish people turn up to the garden party despite it being in the week and damp. Everyone enjoyed their cream teas and the garden and we had some nice compliments.
> 
> The singing went well with June counting us in, thank you June, and we were even asked if we were going to sing some more.
> 
> Do not yet know how much money we made and will let you know when we do. The press photographer turned up so we hope to have an article in the local paper.
> 
> Everyone worked very hard so Peter and I had very little to do. June as usual worked so hard and it was lovely seeing her chatting away to my WI friends.
> 
> I have a few funny stories but will recount those later.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your anniversary wishes, we will not be going out for a meal but just for a change we willl have a cream tea (in the garden weather permitting!!)
> 
> Chris have a lovely holiday and give Susan a big hug from me.
> 
> Off to do a bit more tidying up although most of it was done by all the helpers. Thanks for all your kind thoughts during the garden party and anti-rain dance Chris, I couldn't have done it without you. xxxxx


It sounds like an absolutely lovely afternoon. So glad it went so well. xxxooo :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well that's a bit rude, wouldn't there have been marquees, or some sort of shelter set up for the passing guests. ????


It was all arranged by Princess Ann's son, Peter Phillips and I think he arranged waterproof ponchos for everyone but marquees for 10,000 people might be pushing it a bit!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternon from a DRY Surrey. The sun was shining this morning and the forecast is for No rain today.
> 
> Well apart from some heavvy showers yesterday morning the afternoon stayed reasonably dry. We had about 75 ish people turn up to the garden party despite it being in the week and damp. Everyone enjoyed their cream teas and the garden and we had some nice compliments.
> 
> The singing went well with June counting us in, thank you June, and we were even asked if we were going to sing some more.
> 
> Do not yet know how much money we made and will let you know when we do. The press photographer turned up so we hope to have an article in the local paper.
> 
> Everyone worked very hard so Peter and I had very little to do. June as usual worked so hard and it was lovely seeing her chatting away to my WI friends.
> 
> I have a few funny stories but will recount those later.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your anniversary wishes, we will not be going out for a meal but just for a change we willl have a cream tea (in the garden weather permitting!!)
> 
> Chris have a lovely holiday and give Susan a big hug from me.
> 
> Off to do a bit more tidying up although most of it was done by all the helpers. Thanks for all your kind thoughts during the garden party and anti-rain dance Chris, I couldn't have done it without you. xxxxx


It was a lot of fun dear and I was very happy to help! Can't wait for the next one!! Got home about 1.00pm, easy journey!! xxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

A knitting question......has anyone ever made the 1898 hat? I have so much DK yarn I thought I would make some hats for the homeless shelter we have near us in the winter. A few of my fiends are involved with it. What I want to know is would DK be thick enough? I'm going to ask thaton KP as well.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> A knitting question......has anyone ever made the 1898 hat? I have so much DK yarn I thought I would make some hats for the homeless shelter we have near us in the winter. A few of my fiends are involved with it. What I want to know is would DK be thick enough? I'm going to ask thaton KP as well.


Chris, have you tried putting it into 'search'? I know this topic has come up many times before, might be worth a look? Try this one.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-316597-1.html


----------



## jinx

I made two with bulky yarn. A lot of fat heads in my family. DK would make it a bit smaller than the pattern states. Then again some DK is thicker and some WW is thinner. Hard to know unless you try it. Fun hat to make. It did take me a bit to figure out the 3 slipped stitches were to fold the headband in half.


LondonChris said:


> A knitting question......has anyone ever made the 1898 hat? I have so much DK yarn I thought I would make some hats for the homeless shelter we have near us in the winter. A few of my fiends are involved with it. What I want to know is would DK be thick enough? I'm going to ask thaton KP as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hello, hello, hello!! Hasn't it been quiet without me??!!!
> 
> Glad everybody seems to be unscathed in spite of haircuts, jam-making, visiting aunts, dentists and car accidents!! I had a great time with the Zumba gang yesterday, lots of 'belly-laughs' and it all bodes very well for the French trip on 27th!!
> 
> Had a lovely lunch with a very good friend today, yes, it's our Chris and here we are at the Thames Barrier. It was gloriously sunny and warm and we sat for a couple of hours chatting!


that looks so nice. Excellent company, both!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I want to meet you too Pam xx


so do I - again.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> There's certainly plenty of room to pitch tents.


I've got loads of tents!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Hard to believe our Queen is 90. Isn't she beautiful!


even more so in the flesh. She smiles with her entire face.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That's weird, I posted this picture of Becca and I in the restaurant and it appeared to go on but now I've looked and it's not here. Well it is now!!!


what a lovely pair.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> But got to get you down south first, I haven't forgotten xxxxxxx


Nor have I. I'm lying in wait!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Funny you should mention that, just checked my Euro lottery numbers and have won £5.70. Looking forward to tonight's lotto results.


we'll all make that cruise yet!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet and soggy Surrey. And this looks like it will continue until the end of the week. So Plan B is swinging into action. A large marque is going up in the garden this afternoon and more little ones will go up tomorrow. We are English and will not be put off by a 'little' rain.
> 
> A very damp Bentley has just come in from the garden, so I guess he has decided that he is wet enough and will probably spend the rest of the day indoors.
> 
> Please forgive me if I am not around much for the next few days but things are beginning to kick off.
> 
> This morning I need to do some ironing and a small marquee and tables arrive,, then the big marque goes up, then final dead heading of plants in the garden. Make sure house is reasonably respectable. Ring June at some point.
> 
> Tomorrow morning is creative chaos and it will be, in the afternoon put up the smaller marquees, borrow table and chairs from neighbours, June arrives. In the evening final singing practice and then probably have a few drinks.
> 
> Tuesday morning helpers arrive to prepare the cream teas, set up stalls etc. Garden party 2-4.30pm, the press are sending a photographer. In the evening have a chinese take away and then collapse.
> 
> So I shall be just a bitt busy, but will try to pop in when I can. Please book a crruise startingg Thursday as Wednesday is out 48 wedding anniversary. Love you all loads. xxxx


Happy Wedding Anniversary Purple and Peter! Do something wonderful!


----------



## PurpleFi

Thank you, the house and garden sre all now tidy and we are going to have a very lazy afternoon. X


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, the mind boggles at what they might have looked like!!


Those are nice gazebos. Are they bought or hired in?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> From Marks and Spencers apparently, like the rest of the hamper.


They do wonderful party food, I must say.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> We had the same here but, praise be, it was fine for the duration of the party!! It was very hectic and everyone worked exceptionally hard and we had about 72 people in the garden eating scones and cake and drinking tea. The singing went well in spite of my interference! I hope they made lots of money, I'm sure we'll find out in due course!!


It looks very well managed, just as I expected. Well done.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Well done baby Hunter. It only seems a few weeks since he was born. How is his mummy these days?


Getting better; really coming out of herself most of the time. It seems to go in patches. Sometimes she just won't go out. still.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> How cute would a meetup with Felix and Hunter be?


It would be. At that age their interactions are brilliant to watch.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Those are nice gazebos. Are they bought or hired in?


They hexagonal ones are ours. The rest are borrowed from friends and family.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> It looks very well managed, just as I expected. Well done.


Thank you, we arewnow talking about the next one xx :sm06:


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Getting better; really coming out of herself most of the time. It seems to go in patches. Sometimes she just won't go out. still.


Thats good she is getting better x


----------



## SaxonLady

Caught up again.

So; what have I been doing so busily?
Friday: lunch with the Green Army, then helped with an evening piano recital (no, I didn't play), then very late dinner with the players, home at half past midnight.
Saturday: Up at 6.00, on a coach to London for a lunch cruise down the Thames. Saw the flotillas and then followed them up and down river, went under Tower bridge when it was open, saw the Red Arrows fly over, got fired over by the cannons, had a lovely buffet lunch. Then got driven to Covent Garden, where I confess I people-watched for an hour. Such fun in a place like that. The only bad thing was that the coach seat I had was extremely uncomfortable and I ended up in agony by the time I got home.
Sunday: helped run a garden party at an Elizabethan manor house, cooking, preparing 100 dishes of strawberries and cream, going round with trays of food etc. Made well over £1000 for our Symphony Orchestra. I was worn out by the time I got home.
Monday: got on with some office work, as Armed Forces Weekend is coming up. At least I rested physically.
Tuesday: spent most of the day with the Green Army getting their stall ready for AFW, then had the boys after school.
Today: spent the morning at the airport as usual on a Wednesday, and am now back in my office, catching up with my emails.


----------



## PurpleFi

Smile...


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> A knitting question......has anyone ever made the 1898 hat? I have so much DK yarn I thought I would make some hats for the homeless shelter we have near us in the winter. A few of my fiends are involved with it. What I want to know is would DK be thick enough? I'm going to ask thaton KP as well.


Yes, I have made one and it was pretty easy to do. I don't see why DK wouldn't work. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Smile...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, the house and garden sre all now tidy and we are going to have a very lazy afternoon. X


Very well deserved! I haven't done much more than start investigating how to make Jake a fly costume! Don't ask!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Very well deserved! I haven't done much more than start investigating how to make Jake a fly costume! Don't ask!! xxxxx


Good luck!!! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi

Just heard that we made £675 for the cancer charity.


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, the house and garden sre all now tidy and we are going to have a very lazy afternoon. X


Rest and enjoy your anniversary. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that we made £675 for the cancer charity.


That's great! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Smile...


Let's hope he doesn't find out he made me laugh with that smile :sm23:

You've been a chatty lot today. It's taken me ages to catch up.

Happy anniversary to Purple and Mr P. And well done on the money raised at your 'do'.

Chris have a great holiday.

Saxy, I was glad to read that Sarah is beginning to get better.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> So; what have I been doing so busily?
> Friday: lunch with the Green Army, then helped with an evening piano recital (no, I didn't play), then very late dinner with the players, home at half past midnight.
> Saturday: Up at 6.00, on a coach to London for a lunch cruise down the Thames. Saw the flotillas and then followed them up and down river, went under Tower bridge when it was open, saw the Red Arrows fly over, got fired over by the cannons, had a lovely buffet lunch. Then got driven to Covent Garden, where I confess I people-watched for an hour. Such fun in a place like that. The only bad thing was that the coach seat I had was extremely uncomfortable and I ended up in agony by the time I got home.
> Sunday: helped run a garden party at an Elizabethan manor house, cooking, preparing 100 dishes of strawberries and cream, going round with trays of food etc. Made well over £1000 for our Symphony Orchestra. I was worn out by the time I got home.
> Monday: got on with some office work, as Armed Forces Weekend is coming up. At least I rested physically.
> Tuesday: spent most of the day with the Green Army getting their stall ready for AFW, then had the boys after school.
> Today: spent the morning at the airport as usual on a Wednesday, and am now back in my office, catching up with my emails.


Wow that sounds like a lovely , interesting - if exhausting - time!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Smile...


Gosh, that carpet has come up very well after what it went through yesterday!! The pussycat is very lovely too!! Is he missing me?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> Very well deserved! I haven't done much more than start investigating how to make Jake a fly costume! Don't ask!! xxxxx


I am now making papier maché fly-eyes! They look disturbingly like boobies at the moment!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I've got loads of tents!


We could all camp out in the garden then it wouldn't matter how many came. We could have a camp fire to do our cooking as well. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> So; what have I been doing so busily?
> Friday: lunch with the Green Army, then helped with an evening piano recital (no, I didn't play), then very late dinner with the players, home at half past midnight.
> Saturday: Up at 6.00, on a coach to London for a lunch cruise down the Thames. Saw the flotillas and then followed them up and down river, went under Tower bridge when it was open, saw the Red Arrows fly over, got fired over by the cannons, had a lovely buffet lunch. Then got driven to Covent Garden, where I confess I people-watched for an hour. Such fun in a place like that. The only bad thing was that the coach seat I had was extremely uncomfortable and I ended up in agony by the time I got home.
> Sunday: helped run a garden party at an Elizabethan manor house, cooking, preparing 100 dishes of strawberries and cream, going round with trays of food etc. Made well over £1000 for our Symphony Orchestra. I was worn out by the time I got home.
> Monday: got on with some office work, as Armed Forces Weekend is coming up. At least I rested physically.
> Tuesday: spent most of the day with the Green Army getting their stall ready for AFW, then had the boys after school.
> Today: spent the morning at the airport as usual on a Wednesday, and am now back in my office, catching up with my emails.


Just a normal weekend then? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Smile...


I've got my garden back, yippee.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We could all camp out in the garden then it wouldn't matter how many came. We could have a camp fire to do our cooking as well. :sm09: :sm09:


Yep, sounds like a really good idea in Wales!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that we made £675 for the cancer charity.


well done you!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, sounds like a really good idea in Wales!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Definitely need a thick, very waterproof ground sheet to start with.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely need a thick, very waterproof ground sheet to start with.


we would have to bring the Field Kitchen and oven. Makes brilliant roast potatoes.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I am now making papier maché fly-eyes! They look disturbingly like boobies at the moment!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm12: :sm12:


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We've had enough showers that the mosquitos have come out. I was happy when they weren't around.


We seem to be getting mosquitoes all year round! ????


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that we made £675 for the cancer charity.


Well done.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> So; what have I been doing so busily?
> Friday: lunch with the Green Army, then helped with an evening piano recital (no, I didn't play), then very late dinner with the players, home at half past midnight.
> Saturday: Up at 6.00, on a coach to London for a lunch cruise down the Thames. Saw the flotillas and then followed them up and down river, went under Tower bridge when it was open, saw the Red Arrows fly over, got fired over by the cannons, had a lovely buffet lunch. Then got driven to Covent Garden, where I confess I people-watched for an hour. Such fun in a place like that. The only bad thing was that the coach seat I had was extremely uncomfortable and I ended up in agony by the time I got home.
> Sunday: helped run a garden party at an Elizabethan manor house, cooking, preparing 100 dishes of strawberries and cream, going round with trays of food etc. Made well over £1000 for our Symphony Orchestra. I was worn out by the time I got home.
> Monday: got on with some office work, as Armed Forces Weekend is coming up. At least I rested physically.
> Tuesday: spent most of the day with the Green Army getting their stall ready for AFW, then had the boys after school.
> Today: spent the morning at the airport as usual on a Wednesday, and am now back in my office, catching up with my emails.


Is that all? Seriously you hav had a busy week, makes my life quite boring.! Your Saturday sounds wonderful!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that we made £675 for the cancer charity.


That's wonderful, well done you!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Gosh, that carpet has come up very well after what it went through yesterday!! The pussycat is very lovely too!! Is he missing me?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Mr P worked his magic with the Dyson. Yes Bentley is missing you, he's been sitting on your armchair. X


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> We could all camp out in the garden then it wouldn't matter how many came. We could have a camp fire to do our cooking as well. :sm09: :sm09:


......and sing camp fire songs? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I am now making papier maché fly-eyes! They look disturbingly like boobies at the moment!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm12: :sm12:


Or uncooked suet puds! Why does gs need a fly costume?


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got my garden back, yippee.


I am sure that is what he is thinking. I must say he was veryy good yesterday and still came around with all those people there.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> ......and sing camp fire songs? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Ging gang gooly etc xxxx????????????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> we would have to bring the Field Kitchen and oven. Makes brilliant roast potatoes.


Still think I would prefer my own bed, especially in some of the weather we have.☹


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Ging gang gooly etc xxxx????????????????????????????????


Just what I had in mind & "she'll be coming round the mountain". I wasn't a girl guide for nothing ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Just what I had in mind & "she'll be coming round the mountain". I wasn't a girl guide for nothing ????????????????????????????????????


How about 'Summer is a'coming in. We have a cuckoo here to do the chorus.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> How about 'Summer is a'coming in. We have a cuckoo here to do the chorus.


Yah!


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Just what I had in mind & "she'll be coming round the mountain". I wasn't a girl guide for nothing ????????????????????????????????????


Somewhere l still have my Girl Guide campfire song book xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Smile...


He looks very pleased with himself! ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Very well deserved! I haven't done much more than start investigating how to make Jake a fly costume! Don't ask!! xxxxx


Start with 2 sets of faery wings, then use a velvet type fabric to make a chubby black costume that has the appropriate number of legs for a fly ............. easy! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that we made £675 for the cancer charity.


That is excellent, well done!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I am now making papier maché fly-eyes! They look disturbingly like boobies at the moment!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm12: :sm12:


They will look great with the rest of the fly!!!!! ????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We could all camp out in the garden then it wouldn't matter how many came. We could have a camp fire to do our cooking as well. :sm09: :sm09:


That sounds like a great idea


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely need a thick, very waterproof ground sheet to start with.


Then a very large igloo like contraption covering the entire site, just to keep the folk who are used to MUCH higher temps, than are usual in your region! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> we would have to bring the Field Kitchen and oven. Makes brilliant roast potatoes.


Oooohhhh that sounds good


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Ging gang gooly etc xxxx????????????????????????????????


Hahahaha ......... I know that song, so I will possibly know a lot more songs that you know! ????????


----------



## jinx

Then I assume it is a girl fly?


London Girl said:


> I am now making papier maché fly-eyes! They look disturbingly like boobies at the moment!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Just heard that we made £675 for the cancer charity.


That's fantastic!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I am now making papier maché fly-eyes! They look disturbingly like boobies at the moment!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm12: :sm12:


Maybe when I was 25 ---- certainly not the Age 64+ ones!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe when I was 25 ---- certainly not the Age 64+ ones!


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

It has rained again today and I am hoping that we are done so they do not have to be delayed Monday as it is hot in here even with a fan on!


----------



## binkbrice

Happy anniversary Purple sorry I am late, and well done on the party earnings glad it all went well!


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> A knitting question......has anyone ever made the 1898 hat? I have so much DK yarn I thought I would make some hats for the homeless shelter we have near us in the winter. A few of my fiends are involved with it. What I want to know is would DK be thick enough? I'm going to ask thaton KP as well.


My mom has used Paton's Classic Wool with great success. Also James Brett Marble DK. I have a band for the 1898 in Marble as of yet still on the needles. It's a super lovely hat. Mom's done about 20 of them Chris.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P worked his magic with the Dyson. Yes Bentley is missing you, he's been sitting on your armchair. X


June has her own armchair.. now that's regal! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Happy Anniversary Purple and DH, hope you have many more. Our 33rd is coming up next week, time sure does go by fast. xox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> So; what have I been doing so busily?
> Friday: lunch with the Green Army, then helped with an evening piano recital (no, I didn't play), then very late dinner with the players, home at half past midnight.
> Saturday: Up at 6.00, on a coach to London for a lunch cruise down the Thames. Saw the flotillas and then followed them up and down river, went under Tower bridge when it was open, saw the Red Arrows fly over, got fired over by the cannons, had a lovely buffet lunch. Then got driven to Covent Garden, where I confess I people-watched for an hour. Such fun in a place like that. The only bad thing was that the coach seat I had was extremely uncomfortable and I ended up in agony by the time I got home.
> Sunday: helped run a garden party at an Elizabethan manor house, cooking, preparing 100 dishes of strawberries and cream, going round with trays of food etc. Made well over £1000 for our Symphony Orchestra. I was worn out by the time I got home.
> Monday: got on with some office work, as Armed Forces Weekend is coming up. At least I rested physically.
> Tuesday: spent most of the day with the Green Army getting their stall ready for AFW, then had the boys after school.
> Today: spent the morning at the airport as usual on a Wednesday, and am now back in my office, catching up with my emails.


Do you play in the Symphony Saxy! If so.. what instrument?


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe when I was 25 ---- certainly not the Age 64+ ones!


That's for sure!!! :sm08:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> ......and sing camp fire songs? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I don't like bugs.. could we have a pyjama party instead!


----------



## Islander

Still lighting the fire at night.. darn cold. Brought my basil back in the house, it was looking so pathetic but has perked up nicely now. These poppies are at the closest garden centre to me, I photograph them every year and keep wishing mine would grow like this... no such luck! xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, up really early today, have soo much to do today.
Thanks for all the info on the 1898 hat, I'm going to have-a-go at one & see how it goes. I'm finishing off a shawl I'm making at the moment, I'll show you a picture when it's blocked. Hope you all have a good day. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Then a very large igloo like contraption covering the entire site, just to keep the folk who are used to MUCH higher temps, than are usual in your region! ????????????????


I expect you would want central heating as well :sm18: :sm18: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, up really early today, have soo much to do today.
> Thanks for all the info on the 1898 hat, I'm going to have-a-go at one & see how it goes. I'm finishing off a shawl I'm making at the moment, I'll show you a picture when it's blocked. Hope you all have a good day. Xx


Have a great holiday Chris. :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning everyone from a very wet Wales. We're off to Manchester this afternoon as I've got a hospital appointment first thing in the morning so have to go up today. Looking forward to my noisy night at Travelodge tonight, not. Hoping all will go OK tomorrow but have a nasty feeling he might want to admit me for a few days so I go with trepidation. Will catch up now, hope you all have a drier day than us. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Dull misty and 13C. Looks like we up here arent having a Summer. We may go out for coffee today. DH wants to get something for GS's car, I might stay home. Yesterday was the last time we pick up GS2 from schooll. He finishes tomorrow. When he does his last exam. We are stopping over the weekend because DS and DIL are going to the races!!!! They get done up really posh so I hope it gets warmer and sunnier.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone from a very wet Wales. We're off to Manchester this afternoon as I've got a hospital appointment first thing in the morning so have to go up today. Looking forward to my noisy night at Travelodge tonight, not. Hoping all will go OK tomorrow but have a nasty feeling he might want to admit me for a few days so I go with trepidation. Will catch up now, hope you all have a drier day than us. xxx


Goodluck tomorrow. DH and me have our social life around hospital appointments. take care

Well Done purple on your charity. I'm very proud of you.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P worked his magic with the Dyson. Yes Bentley is missing you, he's been sitting on your armchair. X


Awww, tell him I'm sorry I didn't say goodbye, I'll say it twice next time!!! x


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> ......and sing camp fire songs? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


"Ging-gang-gooly-gooly...................!!!!" :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Or uncooked suet puds! Why does gs need a fly costume?


I have no idea, maybe an assembly at school? I will find out on Saturday!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Ging gang gooly etc xxxx????????????????????????????????


Oh how funny, I hadn't read this post but posted almost exactly the same thing!! Two heads, one brain!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Start with 2 sets of faery wings, then use a velvet type fabric to make a chubby black costume that has the appropriate number of legs for a fly ............. easy! ????????????


Thanks Judi, I have the body sorted, it's just the head and eyes but I'm getting there! The trouble is, he is nearly 12 and would rather die than wear fairy wings! I'm going for macho fairy wings!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Then I assume it is a girl fly?


These kids are in year 6 so I daren't put _anything_ near them that look like boobies, all the lads, including Jake will have hysterics!!!! They are meant to be eyes, by the way!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe when I was 25 ---- certainly not the Age 64+ ones!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I agree!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> June has her own armchair.. now that's regal! :sm02:


I am treated like royalty in Camberley, but I am happy to let Bentley keep it warm for me!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Still lighting the fire at night.. darn cold. Brought my basil back in the house, it was looking so pathetic but has perked up nicely now. These poppies are at the closest garden centre to me, I photograph them every year and keep wishing mine would grow like this... no such luck! xxx


Lovely, I do like poppies. Driving through Kent, you see fields of them in June/July, reminds me of driving down to the coast for our holiday every year when I was a kid!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Dull misty and 13C. Looks like we up here arent having a Summer. We may go out for coffee today. DH wants to get something for GS's car, I might stay home. Yesterday was the last time we pick up GS2 from schooll. He finishes tomorrow. When he does his last exam. We are stopping over the weekend because DS and DIL are going to the races!!!! They get done up really posh so I hope it gets warmer and sunnier.


You should have seen some of the sights I saw yesterday, passing through Ascot, oh my!!!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> It has rained again today and I am hoping that we are done so they do not have to be delayed Monday as it is hot in here even with a fan on!


We have had a huge amount of rain since 1.00am this morning, and our back yard is flooded


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Still lighting the fire at night.. darn cold. Brought my basil back in the house, it was looking so pathetic but has perked up nicely now. These poppies are at the closest garden centre to me, I photograph them every year and keep wishing mine would grow like this... no such luck! xxx


Lovely photo, reminds me of the poppy fields here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> You should have seen some of the sights I saw yesterday, passing through Ascot, oh my!!!


I can imagine and had you been later you would have seen even worse sights. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone from a very wet Wales. We're off to Manchester this afternoon as I've got a hospital appointment first thing in the morning so have to go up today. Looking forward to my noisy night at Travelodge tonight, not. Hoping all will go OK tomorrow but have a nasty feeling he might want to admit me for a few days so I go with trepidation. Will catch up now, hope you all have a drier day than us. xxx


Thinking of you and sending lots of hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> June has her own armchair.. now that's regal! :sm02:


Only the best for June xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> "Ging-gang-gooly-gooly...................!!!!" :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Watcha!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp Surrey, lots more rain this morning, so all in all the garden party was on the right day. I have just had the local paper on the phone for an interview so we will have an article and photos in the paper next week.

Just been rung by my fruit supplier saying he has a load of strawberries at silly prices. I just can't make any more jam at the moment.

Not sure what we are doing today, probably not a lot, apart from some washing.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Love you all loads. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone from a very wet Wales. We're off to Manchester this afternoon as I've got a hospital appointment first thing in the morning so have to go up today. Looking forward to my noisy night at Travelodge tonight, not. Hoping all will go OK tomorrow but have a nasty feeling he might want to admit me for a few days so I go with trepidation. Will catch up now, hope you all have a drier day than us. xxx


Hope you have a good journey up to Manchester & sleep. I know what you mean about the hotel. We are staying at Premiers as part of our holiday, hopefully we will sleep. Mind you if we don't I'll ask for my money back! Also hope you have a better result than you are anticipating at the hospital, always a worry.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I can imagine and had you been later you would have seen even worse sights. xx


Very true! I think many of them had been imbibing on the train already!! '


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hope you have a good journey up to Manchester & sleep. I know what you mean about the hotel. We are staying at Premiers as part of our holiday, hopefully we will sleep. Mind you if we don't I'll ask for my money back! Also hope you have a better result than you are anticipating at the hospital, always a worry.


I would have a word with Lenny Henry if you don't sleep well!! Have a lovely time Chris and a great birthday tomorrow! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Still lighting the fire at night.. darn cold. Brought my basil back in the house, it was looking so pathetic but has perked up nicely now. These poppies are at the closest garden centre to me, I photograph them every year and keep wishing mine would grow like this... no such luck! xxx


We have only had our heater on only once, and that was my DH was feeling the cold, instead of me ....... just for a change. ⛄


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I expect you would want central heating as well :sm18: :sm18: :sm09: :sm09:


That might be better, I'll sleep up in the house with you, ok?????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a great holiday Chris. :sm24:


Ditto from me too! ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone from a very wet Wales. We're off to Manchester this afternoon as I've got a hospital appointment first thing in the morning so have to go up today. Looking forward to my noisy night at Travelodge tonight, not. Hoping all will go OK tomorrow but have a nasty feeling he might want to admit me for a few days so I go with trepidation. Will catch up now, hope you all have a drier day than us. xxx


I hope your appointment goes the way you would like it to go. ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, I have the body sorted, it's just the head and eyes but I'm getting there! The trouble is, he is nearly 12 and would rather die than wear fairy wings! I'm going for macho fairy wings!!!


I only meant them as a Base to work on. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> These kids are in year 6 so I daren't put _anything_ near them that look like boobies, all the lads, including Jake will have hysterics!!!! They are meant to be eyes, by the way!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I believe they are eyes, are you able to give them the mosaic look, of the real fly eye? It would be really great if you could, then no-one will mistake them for boobies! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Watcha!


Ging gang goo ....... ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Do you play in the Symphony Saxy! If so.. what instrument?


No, I play with paper! I'm the Vice-Chairman of the Society. We once worked out that between us DH and I can do anything if needed - except music. We just love listening to other cleverer people.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Have a great holiday Chris. :sm24:


And from me, too, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone from a very wet Wales. We're off to Manchester this afternoon as I've got a hospital appointment first thing in the morning so have to go up today. Looking forward to my noisy night at Travelodge tonight, not. Hoping all will go OK tomorrow but have a nasty feeling he might want to admit me for a few days so I go with trepidation. Will catch up now, hope you all have a drier day than us. xxx


Oh, dear. I hope all goes well tomorrow and that you don't have to stay over. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

I've actually got an appointment with my doctor! Apparently needing to be referred to a sleep clinic is considered urgent enough. I'm seeing him at three then I'm skiving off to DSs to see Hunter et al and eventually run DS somewhere.


----------



## SaxonLady

Happy hols Chris!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I've actually got an appointment with my doctor! Apparently needing to be referred to a sleep clinic is considered urgent enough. I'm seeing him at three then I'm skiving off to DSs to see Hunter et al and eventually run DS somewhere.


Hope the doctor appointment goes well. Enjoy your visit and a cuddle with little Hunter. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Hope the doctor appointment goes well. Enjoy your visit and a cuddle with little Hunter. xxxooo


Little he is NOT. Perhaps now he is crawling he'll get rid of the puppy fat. His dad did.


----------



## grandma susan

Weve been out for coffee and a bacon bun. Since weve come home Ive put the central heating on AGAIN. Its only 14C, damp and miserable. 

Chrissy... I will have to get in touch with you to make plans. Although we can do that while you're on your hols if you want to.


----------



## jinx

Ging gang goolie goolie goolie goolie watcha,
This song sounded like fun. I had to google it. Interesting to find out:
This song was written by Robert Baden-Powell, the founder of the Boy Scouts, for the 1st World Scout Jamboree in 1920.
It's gibberish on purpose so kids all over the world who speak different languages can sing along. 
I learned something new today, so I can be dumb the rest of the day.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Ging gang goolie goolie goolie goolie watcha,
> This song sounded like fun. I had to google it. Interesting to find out:
> This song was written by Robert Baden-Powell, the founder of the Boy Scouts, for the 1st World Scout Jamboree in 1920.
> It's gibberish on purpose so kids all over the world who speak different languages can sing along.
> I learned something new today, so I can be dumb the rest of the day.


You? Dumb? Never.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Ging gang goo ....... ????????????


Hey la


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Weve been out for coffee and a bacon bun. Since weve come home Ive put the central heating on AGAIN. Its only 14C, damp and miserable.
> 
> Chrissy... I will have to get in touch with you to make plans. Although we can do that while you're on your hols if you want to.


Sorry you are so cold. It's not that warm here. Just been out for lunch., l had spaghetti al fruitti del mare. Just can't eat spaghetti without making a mess. Also had some walnut and maple syrup ice cream.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Ging gang goolie goolie goolie goolie watcha,
> This song sounded like fun. I had to google it. Interesting to find out:
> This song was written by Robert Baden-Powell, the founder of the Boy Scouts, for the 1st World Scout Jamboree in 1920.
> It's gibberish on purpose so kids all over the world who speak different languages can sing along.
> I learned something new today, so I can be dumb the rest of the day.


Here's another one

I'm riding along on the crest of a wave...


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I believe they are eyes, are you able to give them the mosaic look, of the real fly eye? It would be really great if you could, then no-one will mistake them for boobies! ????????????


Yes, I am going to paint them with a slightly metallic bronze-ish paint and mark the mosaic look with a fine-tip pen. Can't wait for them to dry so I can trim them down and start painting! I am just about ot take the wire cutters to four coat hangers I scrounged from the dry-cleaners!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Ging gang goolie goolie goolie goolie watcha,
> This song sounded like fun. I had to google it. Interesting to find out:
> This song was written by Robert Baden-Powell, the founder of the Boy Scouts, for the 1st World Scout Jamboree in 1920.
> It's gibberish on purpose so kids all over the world who speak different languages can sing along.
> I learned something new today, so I can be dumb the rest of the day.


Well, I learned something too! I sung it at Girl Guides and my son sang it at cubs but I didn't know it was written by BP!! I don't know it the article you read mentioned it but it is usually sung as a 'round', where some of the singers start it off and when they get to a certain point, another lot of singers will start from the beginning and so on. Wikipedia describes it much better!!!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Round_%28music%29


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hey la


hayla shayla.......!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well, I learned something too! I sung it at Girl Guides and my son sang it at cubs but I didn't know it was written by BP!! I don't know it the article you read mentioned it but it is usually sung as a 'round', where some of the singers start it off and when they get to a certain point, another lot of singers will start from the xxxx
> 
> l knew what you meant xx Hope you gad a nice lunch.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's another one
> 
> I'm riding along on the crest of a wave...


I had a cousin called Christopher and as a kid, I always thought it was "I'm riding along on a Christopher wave........!"


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I learned something too! I sung it at Girl Guides and my son sang it at cubs but I didn't know it was written by BP!! I don't know it the article you read mentioned it but it is usually sung as a 'round', where some of the singers start it off and when they get to a certain point, another lot of singers will start from the xxxx
> 
> l knew what you meant xx Hope you gad a nice lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did thank you! It was the pensioners' special, roast lamb followed by bread and butter pudding, yum!! Yours sounded nice too, especially the ice cream!!
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Happy hols Chris!


Janet, the lady I had lunch with today is ex-army and recognised your name, saying you were one of the big cheeses!!! She may be moving to Angmering in due course and says she will be in touch when she does as she is a member of the WRAC!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I would have a word with Lenny Henry if you don't sleep well!! Have a lovely time Chris and a great birthday tomorrow! Xxxx


Unfortunately I think he does Premier Inn, still we are staying in one of those next weekend when we go down to Cardiff for a diamond wedding anniversary party. We do stay in the best of places. :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately I think he does Premier Inn, still we are staying in one of those next weekend when we go down to Cardiff for a diamond wedding anniversary party. We do stay in the best of places. :sm09:


You sure know how to live it up girl!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> That might be better, I'll sleep up in the house with you, ok?????????


I could pull the settee in front of the log burner and you could sleep on that. :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You sure know how to live it up girl!!


Don't we just. Have just arrived in Manchester, it poured with rain nearly all the way, put the TV on and found Wales had lost to England. Not really a very good afternoon. Still I will survive. (i'm sure that would make a good song title :sm09: :sm09: ). Off down to see what food is on the menu in a minute as I am getting hungry. Will see you all later as I have had to pay for the wifi so will make the most of it. Only £3 for 24 hours so not too bad. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Little he is NOT. Perhaps now he is crawling he'll get rid of the puppy fat. His dad did.


Yes, that usually happens, especially after they get to walking. Enjoy your time with him. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately I think he does Premier Inn, still we are staying in one of those next weekend when we go down to Cardiff for a diamond wedding anniversary party. We do stay in the best of places. :sm09:


We usually stay in those best places, too! We stayed in a lot of Travelodges while in the UK in 2013. Most of them were nice and clean and noise-free. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Had my walk this a.m. I'll be off to the dentist early afternoon to get a crown started. Mr. Ric is off for his own crown right now. We're having so much fun!!!


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't we just. Have just arrived in Manchester, it poured with rain nearly all the way, put the TV on and found Wales had lost to England. Not really a very good afternoon. Still I will survive. (i'm sure that would make a good song title :sm09: :sm09: ). Off down to see what food is on the menu in a minute as I am getting hungry. Will see you all later as I have had to pay for the wifi so will make the most of it. Only £3 for 24 hours so not too bad. xxx


No!!! Can't believe it. Wales should have won :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> We usually stay in those best places, too! We stayed in a lot of Travelodges while in the UK in 2013. Most of them were nice and clean and noise-free. xxxooo


This one is right in the centre of Manchester with a main road outside so not expecting a quiet night, well not like we're used to, but the hospital is just round the corner so very convenient.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> No!!! Can't believe it. Wales should have won :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


Well of course but I wasn't able to cheer them on.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> This one is right in the centre of Manchester with a main road outside so not expecting a quiet night, well not like we're used to, but the hospital is just round the corner so very convenient.


No, it probably won't be quiet, and definitely not what you're used to, but at least it's convenient to your hospital. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't we just. Have just arrived in Manchester, it poured with rain nearly all the way, put the TV on and found Wales had lost to England. Not really a very good afternoon. Still I will survive. (i'm sure that would make a good song title :sm09: :sm09: ). Off down to see what food is on the menu in a minute as I am getting hungry. Will see you all later as I have had to pay for the wifi so will make the most of it. Only £3 for 24 hours so not too bad. xxx


Are you English but adopted Welsh or visa versa?!! Enjoy your dinner!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, that usually happens, especially after they get to walking. Enjoy your time with him. :sm02: xxxooo


I didn't work for me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I didn't work for me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Me, either! :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Are you English but adopted Welsh or visa versa?!! Enjoy your dinner!!!


I'm Welsh through and through DH is English but had to come to Wales to find a wife and considers himself adopted when convenient. The meal wasn't too bad at all, I had spicy chipotle prawns and chips himself went for sausage and mash. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm Welsh through and through DH is English but had to come to Wales to find a wife and considers himself adopted when convenient. The meal wasn't too bad at all, I had spicy chipotle prawns and chips himself went for sausage and mash. xxx


I'd have gone for sausage and chips!! Sleep well, cariad!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. The central heating is on and I'm all cosy . Ive spoken to Chrissy and we have made firm arrangements (I hope) to meet her and Bill in Middlesbrough.

Tomorrow we are on College pick up I think and will be on call from 11am....Also got some parts to get for GS1's car. DH and DS are hoping to have it ship shape (or car shape) for the end of June. I cant see it happening. But what do I know?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'd have gone for sausage and chips!! Sleep well, cariad!!!


Hey where did that come from are you a Welsh emigrant?


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm Welsh through and through DH is English but had to come to Wales to find a wife and considers himself adopted when convenient. The meal wasn't too bad at all, I had spicy chipotle prawns and chips himself went for sausage and mash. xxx


Yum! :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey where did that come from are you a Welsh emigrant?


No love, I'm Sarf London fru and fru!! Just one of those things I have picked up over the years!! Nos da!! xxx


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> I could pull the settee in front of the log burner and you could sleep on that. :sm24:


I'd like first refusal on that, please.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No love, I'm Sarf London fru and fru!! Just one of those things I have picked up over the years!! Nos da!! xxx


Diolch yn fawr.????


----------



## Barn-dweller

martina said:


> I'd like first refusal on that, please.


There are two settees. :sm09:


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> There are two settees. :sm09:


That's even better, we won't have to fight then.


----------



## jinx

danke sehr I learned something else new today.


Barn-dweller said:


> Diolch yn fawr.????


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I would have a word with Lenny Henry if you don't sleep well!! Have a lovely time Chris and a great birthday tomorrow! Xxxx


Thank you, I've had a pretend birthday day today, spoilt by my girls.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, I've had a pretend birthday day today, spoilt by my girls.


Good for you xx


----------



## binkbrice

It's swelltering here ladies and what am I doing...yep baking cookies I am silly...it is 95F here!


----------



## binkbrice

Chris I hope you have a wonderful birthday tomorrow and that you enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Barny hope all goes well with your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice

We are supposed to be about 88F over the next few days with no more rain expected until the second day of them ripping out all our ducts and replacing them...uuuugggg can't wait for the chance to have it cooler in here.

I took my knitting with me to DD's appointment and knit about 20 stitches and realized that I didn't have the pattern with me so I had to put it away darn.....I am almost done with the blanket just need to do about two more rows and then square it up and at the spots to make it a ladybug I am hoping to cross stitch them on so hopefully it will look right.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, I've had a pretend birthday day today, spoilt by my girls.


That's a great way to spend the day! Well done your DDs! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 13C and very misty. I hope purple doesnt have this tomnorrow.
> 
> Can I just say to all of my USA friends, how very very sorry I am for what happened in Orlando yesterday. As you know Orlando has a special place in DH and mine hearts. We felt so sad. I'll never understand how these things happen. Poor kids, just out enjoying themselves.
> 
> S and /b today.


Hi, I feel just as you do. Such a cowardly act. I have not heard anyone in the media calling him what he is...A COWARD. We also had a child grabbed by q gorilla another by an alligator, two different places. So much sadness.
I've had a soar stomach with nausea, not sure why. My friend had a dinner birthday party for her sister. I had a nice time but was in pain. My meniscus is hurting again. I moved a heavy bookcase which was dumb. ...me, not the bookcase. Yesterday I ate with our retired teacher group but not feeling well. I've begun another onesie because we now know the baby is a girl. I wanted to do a pink one. You sound well. Hope you are. I hope you Enjoy s and b. I have to get sleep. My eyes were closing at dinner tonight.


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday Chris and have a great trip xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Chris and have a great trip xxxxxx


Happy birthday from me too.xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. 11C !!!! We are picking GS1 up from college today and might go for some lunch. Guess what? Its raining and the heating is on again.


----------



## grandma susan

Happy Birthday Chris and have a nice holiday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Happy Birthday Chris and have a nice holiday. xx


And from me Chris, have a wonderful day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, well at least it's dry, at the moment! Off for some physio on my neck and back this morning and then possibly a visit to the garden centre.

It's Fathers day in the UK on Sunday, so we have the family coming over for lunch so a visit to the supermarket will also be necessary.

Barny, thinking of you today..xxxx

Susan, keep warm. xx

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Just popping in to say thank you for all your birthday wishes, made my day. We are just packing up the car & we are off to Bonny Scotland, via Derbeyshire, Yorkshire, Lake District, lots of knitting time !! If I can get WiFi I'll keep n touch.
Love to you all xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all your birthday wishes, made my day. We are just packing up the car & we are off to Bonny Scotland, via Derbeyshire, Yorkshire, Lake District, lots of knitting time !! If I can get WiFi I'll keep n touch.
> Love to you all xx


Sounds lovely xxxHave fun


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Diolch yn fawr.????


Croeso! xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to say thank you for all your birthday wishes, made my day. We are just packing up the car & we are off to Bonny Scotland, via Derbeyshire, Yorkshire, Lake District, lots of knitting time !! If I can get WiFi I'll keep n touch.
> Love to you all xx


Happy birthday Chris, hope you got the card before you had to leave!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 17'C (63'F) with humidity. I'm late because Bella-kitty was on the patio playing with the neighbour's cat. I was supervising so it didn't get to wild, but both kitties played nicely. Two of my other cats were in the window watching.
This weekend I will be going to Peterborough for a "Knit in public" event and Sunday my sister and BIL will be coming over for a smoked turkey dinner. (I found a turkey in the freezer)


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Croeso! xx


I have a pattern for a shawl called Croeso. I didn't know it was welsh.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday Chris, hope you got the card before you had to leave!! xxxxx


Happy birthday Chris. Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm out the door.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 17'C (63'F) with humidity. I'm late because Bella-kitty was on the patio playing with the neighbour's cat. I was supervising so it didn't get to wild, but both kitties played nicely. Two of my other cats were in the window watching.
> This weekend I will be going to Peterborough for a "Knit in public" event and Sunday my sister and BIL will be coming over for a smoked turkey dinner. (I found a turkey in the freezer)


Glad the kitties are playing nice! That sounds like a good weekend, enjoy! I have gks all weekend, can't wait!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have a pattern for a shawl called Croeso. I didn't know it was welsh.


It means 'you're welcome', according to Google translator!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday from me too.xx


And a very Happy Birthday from me, too, Chris! xxxooo :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy birthday from me too.xx


Barny - I hope all goes well today. Sending you many hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. 11C !!!! We are picking GS1 up from college today and might go for some lunch. Guess what? Its raining and the heating is on again.


Sorry it's raining and chilly again. I hope you have a great day in spite of your wet weather. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, well at least it's dry, at the moment! Off for some physio on my neck and back this morning and then possibly a visit to the garden centre.
> 
> It's Fathers day in the UK on Sunday, so we have the family coming over for lunch so a visit to the supermarket will also be necessary.
> 
> Barny, thinking of you today..xxxx
> 
> Susan, keep warm. xx
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Hope physio went well. xxxooo

It's Father's Day here in the States on Sunday, too. Mr. Ric hasn't told me what he wants to do yet. We'll probably go out somewhere to eat or maybe if the weather is good enough (which it should be), we may fly somewhere to eat. I haven't been up in his plane with him in ages, so that could be an adventure. 
:sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:32 am EST and 17'C (63'F) with humidity. I'm late because Bella-kitty was on the patio playing with the neighbour's cat. I was supervising so it didn't get to wild, but both kitties played nicely. Two of my other cats were in the window watching.
> This weekend I will be going to Peterborough for a "Knit in public" event and Sunday my sister and BIL will be coming over for a smoked turkey dinner. (I found a turkey in the freezer)


Have a great weekend, Nitzi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

I'm off for my walk in a few minutes. I hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Janet, the lady I had lunch with today is ex-army and recognised your name, saying you were one of the big cheeses!!! She may be moving to Angmering in due course and says she will be in touch when she does as she is a member of the WRAC!!


Now you have me wondering who she can be! I'm not a 'big cheese' in WRACA. I formed the Worthing branch for my own selfish reasons, and am the secretary, but I'm just another WRAC veteran!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately I think he does Premier Inn, still we are staying in one of those next weekend when we go down to Cardiff for a diamond wedding anniversary party. We do stay in the best of places. :sm09:


I like Premier Inns. More than Travelodge.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey where did that come from are you a Welsh emigrant?


She's multilingual, didn't you know? She can say 'a glass of wine please' in many languages.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, I've had a pretend birthday day today, spoilt by my girls.


Oooooh. Can I have one of those?


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> It's swelltering here ladies and what am I doing...yep baking cookies I am silly...it is 95F here!


There is loud thunder here.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Chris and have a great trip xxxxxx


and from me. You deserve it lady!


----------



## SaxonLady

three claps of thunder and now it has gone! We don't put up with bad weather here; we send it on it's way.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Hope physio went well. xxxooo
> 
> It's Father's Day here in the States on Sunday, too. Mr. Ric hasn't told me what he wants to do yet. We'll probably go out somewhere to eat or maybe if the weather is good enough (which it should be), we may fly somewhere to eat. I haven't been up in his plane with him in ages, so that could be an adventure.
> :sm16:


That sounds like a lovely way to spend the day!!
We have the grandkids all weekend as DD & SIL are taking part in the British Heart Foundation London to Brighton Cycle event on Sunday. 56 miles so I hope the weather is good to them and that they have had enough practice runs!!! So looks like no Fathers' Day celebrations for SIL or DH!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> She's multilingual, didn't you know? She can say 'a glass of wine please' in many languages.


Hehehehehehee!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> There is loud thunder here.


Get your tin hat on!!


----------



## Islander

Happy Birthday Chris, have a good holiday too! xox


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a lovely way to spend the day!!
> We have the grandkids all weekend as DD & SIL are taking part in the British Heart Foundation London to Brighton Cycle event on Sunday. 56 miles so I hope the weather is good to them and that they have had enough practice runs!!! So looks like no Fathers' Day celebrations for SIL or DH!!!


I hope the weather is great for them. I know you and Pat will enjoy the weekend with the grandkids. You can celebrate Father's Day another day. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I hope the weather is great for them. I know you and Pat will enjoy the weekend with the grandkids. You can celebrate Father's Day another day. :sm01: xxxooo


That's true and if he's honest, I think dh would rather have the kids over here than go out to celebrate!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's true and if he's honest, I think dh would rather have the kids over here than go out to celebrate!!


I imagine that's very true! My dentist told me yesterday that he thinks most dads just want to be left alone. He's probably right! :sm01:


----------



## jollypolly

Happy birthday LondonChris!
I am told one of my group has a daughter who met a man from Wales on the Internet and they will be married here but move to Wales in about 18 months when she finishes business here. Small world isn't it. The areas they will live in was where a relative on her side lived long ago.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> We are supposed to be about 88F over the next few days with no more rain expected until the second day of them ripping out all our ducts and replacing them...uuuugggg can't wait for the chance to have it cooler in here.
> 
> I took my knitting with me to DD's appointment and knit about 20 stitches and realized that I didn't have the pattern with me so I had to put it away darn.....I am almost done with the blanket just need to do about two more rows and then square it up and at the spots to make it a ladybug I am hoping to cross stitch them on so hopefully it will look right.


It sounds like a cute project. I saw on tv someone did a duplicate stitch with a yarn needle to put on a design. I'm partial to cross stitch tho. At my knitting group someone donated cross stitch canvas and a printed piece undone. I chose it of course but there was canvas so fine I can't imagine cross stitches so small.


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday Chris, have a good holiday too! xox


Talking of birthdays, when is it your's? I took a look at your profile page and that information isn't there.

And Jinx what about your's?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I have a pattern for a shawl called Croeso. I didn't know it was welsh.


It means welcome.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> She's multilingual, didn't you know? She can say 'a glass of wine please' in many languages.


That I can truly believe. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> That I can truly believe. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Hi,hope your day has gone as well as could be expected xxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, well at least it's dry, at the moment! Off for some physio on my neck and back this morning and then possibly a visit to the garden centre.
> 
> It's Fathers day in the UK on Sunday, so we have the family coming over for lunch so a visit to the supermarket will also be necessary.
> 
> Barny, thinking of you today..xxxx
> 
> Susan, keep warm. xx
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


It's Father's day here too don't know what I am going to do yet.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hi,hope your day has gone as well as could be expected xxx


Well I have had better days, hope your visit went better than mine Purple. Got to my appointment an hour early as I was just hanging around in the room and they like early, so saw the consultant over half an hour early. Great, I thought, we'll be home mid-afternoon. As if. He's decided he wants me in and have a good inspection under anaesthetic. He's great though and as we live so far away got the nurses to get me in pre-op for all the tests and bloods. I knew there would be a bit of a wait as I hadn't an appointment. This was 9.30. At 11.45 I actually got in to the nurse. Anyway now I just have to wait although he said that he tries to get previous patients in as quick as possible.
So by 12.30 we were away. At least the weather was better today and had mostly sunshine nearly all the way home. Got to the town where we do our shopping, traffic just stopped. We eventually got to Morrisons, did our shop, came out, traffic still at a standstill and no other way to go. It took ages to get to the edge of the town centre where we found a lorry had broken down and spread some very pungent stuff on the road as well. Got to the other side of town, another long wait as they are building a new by-pass. One or two more short road works, got to the level crossing, guess what? a train was due so had to wait.
At last we got home in the pouring rain. Had a cup of tea and am now relaxing and catching up. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening and the sun is shining! Physio was ok and she was pleased with my progress, the exercises must be helping. Went to the supermarket and loaded up with food for the weeken . Then a quick trip to the garden centre to get some mud for a lovely rhododendron we were given for running the garden party. On the way home we just happened to pick up fish and chips, yummy.

Been sitting with a hot pad on my neck and doing some crochet this afternoon.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I have had better days, hope your visit went better than mine Purple. Got to my appointment an hour early as I was just hanging around in the room and they like early, so saw the consultant over half an hour early. Great, I thought, we'll be home mid-afternoon. As if. He's decided he wants me in and have a good inspection under anaesthetic. He's great though and as we live so far away got the nurses to get me in pre-op for all the tests and bloods. I knew there would be a bit of a wait as I hadn't an appointment. This was 9.30. At 11.45 I actually got in to the nurse. Anyway now I just have to wait although he said that he tries to get previous patients in as quick as possible.
> So by 12.30 we were away. At least the weather was better today and had mostly sunshine nearly all the way home. Got to the town where we do our shopping, traffic just stopped. We eventually got to Morrisons, did our shop, came out, traffic still at a standstill and no other way to go. It took ages to get to the edge of the town centre where we found a lorry had broken down and spread some very pungent stuff on the road as well. Got to the other side of town, another long wait as they are building a new by-pass. One or two more short road works, got to the level crossing, guess what? a train was due so had to wait.
> At last we got home in the pouring rain. Had a cup of tea and am now relaxing and catching up. xxx


Glad your are safely home now, hope your results are ok. Hugs xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I have had better days, hope your visit went better than mine Purple. Got to my appointment an hour early as I was just hanging around in the room and they like early, so saw the consultant over half an hour early. Great, I thought, we'll be home mid-afternoon. As if. He's decided he wants me in and have a good inspection under anaesthetic. He's great though and as we live so far away got the nurses to get me in pre-op for all the tests and bloods. I knew there would be a bit of a wait as I hadn't an appointment. This was 9.30. At 11.45 I actually got in to the nurse. Anyway now I just have to wait although he said that he tries to get previous patients in as quick as possible.
> So by 12.30 we were away. At least the weather was better today and had mostly sunshine nearly all the way home. Got to the town where we do our shopping, traffic just stopped. We eventually got to Morrisons, did our shop, came out, traffic still at a standstill and no other way to go. It took ages to get to the edge of the town centre where we found a lorry had broken down and spread some very pungent stuff on the road as well. Got to the other side of town, another long wait as they are building a new by-pass. One or two more short road works, got to the level crossing, guess what? a train was due so had to wait.
> At last we got home in the pouring rain. Had a cup of tea and am now relaxing and catching up. xxx


Glad you made it safely back home. Sorry you're having to go through all this. I hope they can get you in soon. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers . xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening and the sun is shining! Physio was ok and she was pleased with my progress, the exercises must be helping. Went to the supermarket and loaded up with food for the weeken . Then a quick trip to the garden centre to get some mud for a lovely rhododendron we were given for running the garden party. On the way home we just happened to pick up fish and chips, yummy.
> 
> Been sitting with a hot pad on my neck and doing some crochet this afternoon.


A good day. I'm about to do a bit of housework, but only a bit. :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Hope physio went well. xxxooo
> 
> It's Father's Day here in the States on Sunday, too. Mr. Ric hasn't told me what he wants to do yet. We'll probably go out somewhere to eat or maybe if the weather is good enough (which it should be), we may fly somewhere to eat. I haven't been up in his plane with him in ages, so that could be an adventure.
> :sm16:


That would be awesome to be able to fly somewhere for dinner :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> She's multilingual, didn't you know? She can say 'a glass of wine please' in many languages.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Glad you finally made it home. Hope the complete inspection gets you positive results.


Barn-dweller said:


> Well I have had better days, hope your visit went better than mine Purple. Got to my appointment an hour early as I was just hanging around in the room and they like early, so saw the consultant over half an hour early. Great, I thought, we'll be home mid-afternoon. As if. He's decided he wants me in and have a good inspection under anaesthetic. He's great though and as we live so far away got the nurses to get me in pre-op for all the tests and bloods. I knew there would be a bit of a wait as I hadn't an appointment. This was 9.30. At 11.45 I actually got in to the nurse. Anyway now I just have to wait although he said that he tries to get previous patients in as quick as possible.
> So by 12.30 we were away. At least the weather was better today and had mostly sunshine nearly all the way home. Got to the town where we do our shopping, traffic just stopped. We eventually got to Morrisons, did our shop, came out, traffic still at a standstill and no other way to go. It took ages to get to the edge of the town centre where we found a lorry had broken down and spread some very pungent stuff on the road as well. Got to the other side of town, another long wait as they are building a new by-pass. One or two more short road works, got to the level crossing, guess what? a train was due so had to wait.
> At last we got home in the pouring rain. Had a cup of tea and am now relaxing and catching up. xxx


----------



## jinx

I am glad she was pleased with your progress. I hope you are also pleased. Funny how those fish and chips can just jump in your way and you have to eat them.


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening and the sun is shining! Physio was ok and she was pleased with my progress, the exercises must be helping. Went to the supermarket and loaded up with food for the weeken . Then a quick trip to the garden centre to get some mud for a lovely rhododendron we were given for running the garden party. On the way home we just happened to pick up fish and chips, yummy.
> 
> Been sitting with a hot pad on my neck and doing some crochet this afternoon.


----------



## jinx

Birthday Greetings. Hope you are enjoying your special day.


----------



## grandma susan

I have had a happy wonderful day. We went up to take the boys (young men) to lunch, really expecting that they wouldnt come out with us. I said be ready in 35mins!!!!xpecting them not to be. When we got there they were waiting for us. They were keen to come out! (which is unheard of these days)we all went to BK, (their choice) and we laughed and laughed. GS2 finished school today and only goes back for the final assembley for leavers. GS1 thinks he's finished!!!Grandad told them they need to get jobs....I'm saying nothing!It was just like old times when we used to take them for a burger today. It seemed to be a tradition for the end of school year. Tomorrow we are stopping up there.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I have had better days, hope your visit went better than mine Purple. Got to my appointment an hour early as I was just hanging around in the room and they like early, so saw the consultant over half an hour early. Great, I thought, we'll be home mid-afternoon. As if. He's decided he wants me in and have a good inspection under anaesthetic. He's great though and as we live so far away got the nurses to get me in pre-op for all the tests and bloods. I knew there would be a bit of a wait as I hadn't an appointment. This was 9.30. At 11.45 I actually got in to the nurse. Anyway now I just have to wait although he said that he tries to get previous patients in as quick as possible.
> So by 12.30 we were away. At least the weather was better today and had mostly sunshine nearly all the way home. Got to the town where we do our shopping, traffic just stopped. We eventually got to Morrisons, did our shop, came out, traffic still at a standstill and no other way to go. It took ages to get to the edge of the town centre where we found a lorry had broken down and spread some very pungent stuff on the road as well. Got to the other side of town, another long wait as they are building a new by-pass. One or two more short road works, got to the level crossing, guess what? a train was due so had to wait.
> At last we got home in the pouring rain. Had a cup of tea and am now relaxing and catching up. xxx


Sorry you had such a rough day.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I have had better days, hope your visit went better than mine Purple. Got to my appointment an hour early as I was just hanging around in the room and they like early, so saw the consultant over half an hour early. Great, I thought, we'll be home mid-afternoon. As if. He's decided he wants me in and have a good inspection under anaesthetic. He's great though and as we live so far away got the nurses to get me in pre-op for all the tests and bloods. I knew there would be a bit of a wait as I hadn't an appointment. This was 9.30. At 11.45 I actually got in to the nurse. Anyway now I just have to wait although he said that he tries to get previous patients in as quick as possible.
> So by 12.30 we were away. At least the weather was better today and had mostly sunshine nearly all the way home. Got to the town where we do our shopping, traffic just stopped. We eventually got to Morrisons, did our shop, came out, traffic still at a standstill and no other way to go. It took ages to get to the edge of the town centre where we found a lorry had broken down and spread some very pungent stuff on the road as well. Got to the other side of town, another long wait as they are building a new by-pass. One or two more short road works, got to the level crossing, guess what? a train was due so had to wait.
> At last we got home in the pouring rain. Had a cup of tea and am now relaxing and catching up. xxx


That all sounded exhausting just reading it. Glad you eventually made it home safely.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I have had a happy wonderful day. We went up to take the boys (young men) to lunch, really expecting that they wouldnt come out with us. I said be ready in 35mins!!!!xpecting them not to be. When we got there they were waiting for us. They were keen to come out! (which is unheard of these days)we all went to BK, (their choice) and we laughed and laughed. GS2 finished school today and only goes back for the final assembley for leavers. GS1 thinks he's finished!!!Grandad told them they need to get jobs....I'm saying nothing!It was just like old times when we used to take them for a burger today. It seemed to be a tradition for the end of school year. Tomorrow we are stopping up there.


So glad that you had a nice day with them and that they are done with school.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I have had a happy wonderful day. We went up to take the boys (young men) to lunch, really expecting that they wouldnt come out with us. I said be ready in 35mins!!!!xpecting them not to be. When we got there they were waiting for us. They were keen to come out! (which is unheard of these days)we all went to BK, (their choice) and we laughed and laughed. GS2 finished school today and only goes back for the final assembley for leavers. GS1 thinks he's finished!!!Grandad told them they need to get jobs....I'm saying nothing!It was just like old times when we used to take them for a burger today. It seemed to be a tradition for the end of school year. Tomorrow we are stopping up there.


Lovely that you have had this time with the boys. Let's hope there are a lot more times ahead.


----------



## binkbrice

It is a much nicer day here today and I found my pattern for the skirt and worked on that last night I was itching to knit as I have just been working on the blanket again and it is almost finished. My next project will be another Sunshine cardigan to match the skirt so that both sisters will have a similar outfit....same patterns just different yarn...I love it then I am going to make a red and black one for my cousins baby and a skirt love those two patterns might even make the Marianne all in one into a dress for her also...


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I like Premier Inns. More than Travelodge.


I was impressed with the bed when we went to York with Nitz, at the travel lodge at York. I had a room we could have held a dance in. The only problem we had was that it was hard to knit by the electric lighting. Poor Nitz ended up on the floor, Londy was on the trasvel bed and Purple and eye were quite comfortable on my bed.....We chatted a lot but didnt do much knitting hahahah


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> three claps of thunder and now it has gone! We don't put up with bad weather here; we send it on it's way.


Probably up here :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice

okay I am off to try and get something accomplished around here Monday is quickly approaching.......eeeeeeeeh!


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Grandma Susan!

Hello Lifeline!


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I have had better days, hope your visit went better than mine Purple. Got to my appointment an hour early as I was just hanging around in the room and they like early, so saw the consultant over half an hour early. Great, I thought, we'll be home mid-afternoon. As if. He's decided he wants me in and have a good inspection under anaesthetic. He's great though and as we live so far away got the nurses to get me in pre-op for all the tests and bloods. I knew there would be a bit of a wait as I hadn't an appointment. This was 9.30. At 11.45 I actually got in to the nurse. Anyway now I just have to wait although he said that he tries to get previous patients in as quick as possible.
> So by 12.30 we were away. At least the weather was better today and had mostly sunshine nearly all the way home. Got to the town where we do our shopping, traffic just stopped. We eventually got to Morrisons, did our shop, came out, traffic still at a standstill and no other way to go. It took ages to get to the edge of the town centre where we found a lorry had broken down and spread some very pungent stuff on the road as well. Got to the other side of town, another long wait as they are building a new by-pass. One or two more short road works, got to the level crossing, guess what? a train was due so had to wait.
> At last we got home in the pouring rain. Had a cup of tea and am now relaxing and catching up. xxx


I hope you are going to be fine Barny. We are all here for you. Use us. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Hello Grandma Susan!
> 
> Hello Lifeline!


Hello binky give my love to your sister too. and hello lifeline.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I have had better days, hope your visit went better than mine Purple. Got to my appointment an hour early as I was just hanging around in the room and they like early, so saw the consultant over half an hour early. Great, I thought, we'll be home mid-afternoon. As if. He's decided he wants me in and have a good inspection under anaesthetic. He's great though and as we live so far away got the nurses to get me in pre-op for all the tests and bloods. I knew there would be a bit of a wait as I hadn't an appointment. This was 9.30. At 11.45 I actually got in to the nurse. Anyway now I just have to wait although he said that he tries to get previous patients in as quick as possible.
> So by 12.30 we were away. At least the weather was better today and had mostly sunshine nearly all the way home. Got to the town where we do our shopping, traffic just stopped. We eventually got to Morrisons, did our shop, came out, traffic still at a standstill and no other way to go. It took ages to get to the edge of the town centre where we found a lorry had broken down and spread some very pungent stuff on the road as well. Got to the other side of town, another long wait as they are building a new by-pass. One or two more short road works, got to the level crossing, guess what? a train was due so had to wait.
> At last we got home in the pouring rain. Had a cup of tea and am now relaxing and catching up. xxx


What a terrible journey. Good to get home though!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am glad she was pleased with your progress. I hope you are also pleased. Funny how those fish and chips can just jump in your way and you have to eat them.


They were delicious xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I have had a happy wonderful day. We went up to take the boys (young men) to lunch, really expecting that they wouldnt come out with us. I said be ready in 35mins!!!!xpecting them not to be. When we got there they were waiting for us. They were keen to come out! (which is unheard of these days)we all went to BK, (their choice) and we laughed and laughed. GS2 finished school today and only goes back for the final assembley for leavers. GS1 thinks he's finished!!!Grandad told them they need to get jobs....I'm saying nothing!It was just like old times when we used to take them for a burger today. It seemed to be a tradition for the end of school year. Tomorrow we are stopping up there.


So glad you had a good time with your boys xx


----------



## jinx

Days like that are treasures. Glad you had a grand time.


grandma susan said:


> I have had a happy wonderful day. We went up to take the boys (young men) to lunch, really expecting that they wouldnt come out with us. I said be ready in 35mins!!!!xpecting them not to be. When we got there they were waiting for us. They were keen to come out! (which is unheard of these days)we all went to BK, (their choice) and we laughed and laughed. GS2 finished school today and only goes back for the final assembley for leavers. GS1 thinks he's finished!!!Grandad told them they need to get jobs....I'm saying nothing!It was just like old times when we used to take them for a burger today. It seemed to be a tradition for the end of school year. Tomorrow we are stopping up there.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> That all sounded exhausting just reading it. Glad you eventually made it home safely.


Yes we're home and I think we might have an early night, even though we have been sitting down just about all day.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we're home and I think we might have an early night, even though we have been sitting down just about all day.


I hope you have a good night!

I need to make it an early night as I have alot to do still in order to clear a path for Monday so they can do all of the ducts in the house!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> That would be awesome to be able to fly somewhere for dinner :sm02:


In can be fun if the weather cooperates. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I have had a happy wonderful day. We went up to take the boys (young men) to lunch, really expecting that they wouldnt come out with us. I said be ready in 35mins!!!!xpecting them not to be. When we got there they were waiting for us. They were keen to come out! (which is unheard of these days)we all went to BK, (their choice) and we laughed and laughed. GS2 finished school today and only goes back for the final assembley for leavers. GS1 thinks he's finished!!!Grandad told them they need to get jobs....I'm saying nothing!It was just like old times when we used to take them for a burger today. It seemed to be a tradition for the end of school year. Tomorrow we are stopping up there.


That is wonderful, Susan! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly

Dropping by to say hi...I've skimmed and good news all seems well. 
I tried to get to see my doctor but he isn't in on Fridays. I got an appointment for Monday but my stomach feels much better. I need another cortisone shot..my knee is hurting. Three from the party yesterday phoned to see how I'm doing. It feels good to be shone such kindness. I got the broken lawnmower and my friend's son in law will try to fix it the second week in July. 36 jobs ahead of me. I have another to use til then. not sure what to pay him since he couldn't fix it. I've done 6 1/2 inches of leg of onesie ....size 5 needles. Too tired to do any tonight. Nite nite all.
I guess it's time to get to sleep. I Fell asleep with iPad on my lap and cat jumped on couch which roused mr.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from Wales, the weather is supposed to be better today but it is not looking too promising yet. Had a good night's sleep in my own bed, now starts the waiting game for the postman to bring my summons, I'm also waiting to have a cataract done, what's the betting the dates will coincide? Not sure what we are doing today, if anything but will try and catch up on my knitting, this cardi seems to be taking ages. Hope everyone is well and has a good day, will look forward to see what you are all up to. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. My 5 year old great grand and I had a play date yesterday. She learned to read in K4 and we spent a lot of time reading. Then we colored some princesses, next it was lego's, and play-doh, and making a get well card for Ggpa. All in all I had a wonderful time. I just wonder what makes me so tired from doing so little.
Hope everyone is well and having a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls 13C, windy but sunny.We are looking after the boys today and tinight. To be honest they are granny sitting us!Tums a bit upset this morning. Could be that BK.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> It sounds like a cute project. I saw on tv someone did a duplicate stitch with a yarn needle to put on a design. I'm partial to cross stitch tho. At my knitting group someone donated cross stitch canvas and a printed piece undone. I chose it of course but there was canvas so fine I can't imagine cross stitches so small.


Sounds like a job for one of those magnifier that sit on your chest with a strap round the neck!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:



> Well I have had better days, hope your visit went better than mine Purple. Got to my appointment an hour early as I was just hanging around in the room and they like early, so saw the consultant over half an hour early. Great, I thought, we'll be home mid-afternoon. As if. He's decided he wants me in and have a good inspection under anaesthetic. He's great though and as we live so far away got the nurses to get me in pre-op for all the tests and bloods. I knew there would be a bit of a wait as I hadn't an appointment. This was 9.30. At 11.45 I actually got in to the nurse. Anyway now I just have to wait although he said that he tries to get previous patients in as quick as possible.
> So by 12.30 we were away. At least the weather was better today and had mostly sunshine nearly all the way home. Got to the town where we do our shopping, traffic just stopped. We eventually got to Morrisons, did our shop, came out, traffic still at a standstill and no other way to go. It took ages to get to the edge of the town centre where we found a lorry had broken down and spread some very pungent stuff on the road as well. Got to the other side of town, another long wait as they are building a new by-pass. One or two more short road works, got to the level crossing, guess what? a train was due so had to wait.
> At last we got home in the pouring rain. Had a cup of tea and am now relaxing and catching up. xxx


Oh bless you Barny but at least the matter is now in hand and that can only be a good thing, right? xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> A good day. I'm about to do a bit of housework, but only a bit. :sm09:


Hope you didn't go overdoing it, the dust will be there long after we are!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I have had a happy wonderful day. We went up to take the boys (young men) to lunch, really expecting that they wouldnt come out with us. I said be ready in 35mins!!!!xpecting them not to be. When we got there they were waiting for us. They were keen to come out! (which is unheard of these days)we all went to BK, (their choice) and we laughed and laughed. GS2 finished school today and only goes back for the final assembley for leavers. GS1 thinks he's finished!!!Grandad told them they need to get jobs....I'm saying nothing!It was just like old times when we used to take them for a burger today. It seemed to be a tradition for the end of school year. Tomorrow we are stopping up there.


End of an era Susan, it must feel strange! I think there will be emotion all over the place when Jake leaves junior school in July! Must ask DD what help she wants with the new school uniform!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It is a much nicer day here today and I found my pattern for the skirt and worked on that last night I was itching to knit as I have just been working on the blanket again and it is almost finished. My next project will be another Sunshine cardigan to match the skirt so that both sisters will have a similar outfit....same patterns just different yarn...I love it then I am going to make a red and black one for my cousins baby and a skirt love those two patterns might even make the Marianne all in one into a dress for her also...


That all sounds lovely, don't forget to post pictures!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> They were delicious xx


That's strange, I went out to meet some old friends last night at a pub where we always meet and we were all going to have some dinner but the kitchens were closed for renovation!! Stopped on the way home to pick up - fish and chips!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes we're home and I think we might have an early night, even though we have been sitting down just about all day.


Sitting around where you don't want to be IS tiring!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Dropping by to say hi...I've skimmed and good news all seems well.
> I tried to get to see my doctor but he isn't in on Fridays. I got an appointment for Monday but my stomach feels much better. I need another cortisone shot..my knee is hurting. Three from the party yesterday phoned to see how I'm doing. It feels good to be shone such kindness. I got the broken lawnmower and my friend's son in law will try to fix it the second week in July. 36 jobs ahead of me. I have another to use til then. not sure what to pay him since he couldn't fix it. I've done 6 1/2 inches of leg of onesie ....size 5 needles. Too tired to do any tonight. Nite nite all.
> I guess it's time to get to sleep. I Fell asleep with iPad on my lap and cat jumped on couch which roused mr.


Hi Polly, glad your tum is feeling better. Good job you have a second mower to tide you over. Look after yourself dear!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My 5 year old great grand and I had a play date yesterday. She learned to read in K4 and we spent a lot of time reading. Then we colored some princesses, next it was lego's, and play-doh, and making a get well card for Ggpa. All in all I had a wonderful time. I just wonder what makes me so tired from doing so little.
> Hope everyone is well and having a great day.


How lovely to have little ones around you again, mine are all into the technical stuff now, although they will have a game of cards or Scrabble sometimes!!xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 13C, windy but sunny.We are looking after the boys today and tinight. To be honest they are granny sitting us!Tums a bit upset this morning. Could be that BK.


I shouldn't be surprised! As long as it was worth it!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Very grey here in London today, it looks like it could rain hard at any moment!! The kids aren't coming until after lunch now so gives me time to get a bit of work done! Take care everyone and enjoy your day/night. Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My 5 year old great grand and I had a play date yesterday. She learned to read in K4 and we spent a lot of time reading. Then we colored some princesses, next it was lego's, and play-doh, and making a get well card for Ggpa. All in all I had a wonderful time. I just wonder what makes me so tired from doing so little.
> Hope everyone is well and having a great day.


What a wonderful way to spend the day. . xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy but warmish. It's the farmers market in town today so we shall go and see what's on offer. Might even buy some fruit for jam making, but NOT strawberries. 

I was making some crochet flowers and dorset buttons last night to decorate a jumper.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you Barny but at least the matter is now in hand and that can only be a good thing, right? xxx


yeahhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but warmish. It's the farmers market in town today so we shall go and see what's on offer. Might even buy some fruit for jam making, but NOT strawberries.
> 
> I was making some crochet flowers and dorset buttons last night to decorate a jumper.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


Your mesh jacket that you decorated looked wonderful on Tuesday!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I've actually got an appointment with my doctor! Apparently needing to be referred to a sleep clinic is considered urgent enough. I'm seeing him at three then I'm skiving off to DSs to see Hunter et al and eventually run DS somewhere.


That sounds like a busy afternoon ........ hope you had a very enjoyable afternoon, as if you couldn't have a wonderful time with your family! (★^O^★)


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Little he is NOT. Perhaps now he is crawling he'll get rid of the puppy fat. His dad did.


That's what happened with my chubby bubbas! (*^▽^*)


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Weve been out for coffee and a bacon bun. Since weve come home Ive put the central heating on AGAIN. Its only 14C, damp and miserable.
> 
> Chrissy... I will have to get in touch with you to make plans. Although we can do that while you're on your hols if you want to.


WOW .......... We have also had 14°C, rain on and off for most off the day and very dull because of the heavy clouds, and very cold ........ looks like winter is finally here! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> You? Dumb? Never.


Totally agree with you Saxy. ( ͡ʘ ͜ʖ ͡ʘ)


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Hey la


hahaha ..... I can remember how the music goes, but the words evade me at present ....... hahaha


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you are so cold. It's not that warm here. Just been out for lunch., l had spaghetti al fruitti del mare. Just can't eat spaghetti without making a mess. Also had some walnut and maple syrup ice cream.


What is "spaghetti al fruitti del mare" to me it is spaghetti and fruit, but I can't imagine that being the case though, but it does sound interesting! (^o^)/ ( ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hope you didn't go overdoing it, the dust will be there long after we are!! xxx


Definitely didn't overdo it. I seem to do one task a day instead of all at once like I did when I was working and did everything on Saturday morning. xxxooo :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, I am going to paint them with a slightly metallic bronze-ish paint and mark the mosaic look with a fine-tip pen. Can't wait for them to dry so I can trim them down and start painting! I am just about ot take the wire cutters to four coat hangers I scrounged from the dry-cleaners!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


You will post photos, won't you? I would really love to see it when it is completed. ????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Very grey here in London today, it looks like it could rain hard at any moment!! The kids aren't coming until after lunch now so gives me time to get a bit of work done! Take care everyone and enjoy your day/night. Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


Just a bit, though! :sm02: I'm off to meet a friend for coffee in a bit and then will do some grocery shopping before I settle back in at home. We've got gray and wet here this morning, but it's supposed to clear up later (I think). Lots of love to everyone from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well, I learned something too! I sung it at Girl Guides and my son sang it at cubs but I didn't know it was written by BP!! I don't know it the article you read mentioned it but it is usually sung as a 'round', where some of the singers start it off and when they get to a certain point, another lot of singers will start from the beginning and so on. Wikipedia describes it much better!!!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Round_%28music%29


I used to love singing in rounds, we used to sing these songs whenever our family went on a holiday, which used to have a longish drive to the final camp distination, so there were no bored children in the car (possibly a couple of really cranky older sisters though) (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ ヾ(＠⌒ー⌒＠)ノ


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I had a cousin called Christopher and as a kid, I always thought it was "I'm riding along on a Christopher wave........!"


Woops ...........… bahahaha


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, I did thank you! It was the pensioners' special, roast lamb followed by bread and butter pudding, yum!! Yours sounded nice too, especially the ice cream!!


The roast meal sounds really good, but I am not a big (or even a little) fan of the bread and butter pudding,


----------



## martina

Xiang said:


> What is "spaghetti al fruitti del mare" to me it is spaghetti and fruit, but I can't imagine that being the case though, but it does sound interesting! (^o^)/ ( ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ


Sea food spaghetti.


----------



## LondonChris

Just managed sme free wifi. Hope all ok, have not read through yet. We are having a wonderful time. We drove all through the Derbyshire Dales which were so beautiful. I had forgotten how wonderful this part of GB is. We have just arrived at the hotel. Mr B is going to watch.......football & im going o read my book, happy days? Love to you all. X


----------



## martina

It's cooler here bordering on cold.
, and dull and thundery. So I'm not out today but will sort through my magazines. I must be ruthless as I've no space now to store many. Hope all have a good rest of day.


----------



## jinx

Hope someone finds this interesting. We thought great grandson had chicken pox. I worried it may activate shingles in hubby as he had chicken pox, his immune system is low right now, and he never had the vaccination to prevent shingles. We did not get a yes or no answer from two doctors as whether exposure to chicken pox can make an older person break out in shingles. What we did learn is a new vaccine for shingles will be available soon(?) It is suppose to be more effective and last longer than the old vaccine.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hope someone finds this interesting. We thought great grandson had chicken pox. I worried it may activate shingles in hubby as he had chicken pox, his immune system is low right now, and he never had the vaccination to prevent shingles. We did not get a yes or no answer from two doctors as whether exposure to chicken pox can make an older person break out in shingles. What we did learn is a new vaccine for shingles will be available soon(?) It is suppose to be more effective and last longer than the old vaccine.


Keep him away from hubby, yes you can get shingles especially if you have had chicken pox, I know to my painful experience, and especially if your immune system is low. I got shingles from a youngster just after I had got over a bad bout of bronchitis. :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Just managed sme free wifi. Hope all ok, have not read through yet. We are having a wonderful time. We drove all through the Derbyshire Dales which were so beautiful. I had forgotten how wonderful this part of GB is. We have just arrived at the hotel. Mr B is going to watch.......football & im going o read my book, happy days? Love to you all. X


Did you forget your knitting then love? :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hope someone finds this interesting. We thought great grandson had chicken pox. I worried it may activate shingles in hubby as he had chicken pox, his immune system is low right now, and he never had the vaccination to prevent shingles. We did not get a yes or no answer from two doctors as whether exposure to chicken pox can make an older person break out in shingles. What we did learn is a new vaccine for shingles will be available soon(?) It is suppose to be more effective and last longer than the old vaccine.


That sounds like a very good thing, I believe shingles to be very nasty and painful!


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> It's cooler here bordering on cold.
> , and dull and thundery. So I'm not out today but will sort through my magazines. I must be ruthless as I've no space now to store many. Hope all have a good rest of day.


I bet you get caught up in reading them while you're sorting!! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> What is "spaghetti al fruitti del mare" to me it is spaghetti and fruit, but I can't imagine that being the case though, but it does sound interesting! (^o^)/ ( ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ


Fruits of the sea - claams, mussels, prawns squid all in a lovely chilli and tomato sauce. X


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Fruits of the sea - claams, mussels, prawns squid all in a lovely chilli and tomato sauce. X


Sounds yummy!!! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a very good thing, I believe shingles to be very nasty and painful!


Believe me it is, especially if you get it on your face and in your eye. I've never known such pain. The virus still flares up in my eye every now and again even though it was 6 years ago I had shingles.


----------



## grandma susan

This is one mad house. The men have been playing some football game on the ps4. We've had a wonderful afternoon and evening. I get problems with the wifi here as the boys are on line too.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> This is one mad house. The men have been playing some football game on the ps4. We've had a wonderful afternoon and evening. I get problems with the wifi here as the boys are on line too.


Sounds like a wonderful day, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

It's been a busy Saturday. I've been sewing costumes for the leavers play. It's dress rehearsal soon as the costumes need to be ready! I will be glad when the end of term finally gets here.
Enjoy the rest of the weekend :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's been a busy Saturday. I've been sewing costumes for the leavers play. It's dress rehearsal soon as the costumes need to be ready! I will be glad when the end of term finally gets here.
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend :sm02:


That does sound busy, Rebecca! When is the end of term? Not long now, isn't it? I hope you get some time to rest over the weekend, too. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> That does sound busy, Rebecca! When is the end of term? Not long now, isn't it? I hope you get some time to rest over the weekend, too. xxxooo :sm02:


End of term is just under three weeks away, but there is such a lot to do. Yes I've been having some me time,knitting Dee's Thurmont, but I began making too many mistakes and having to tink so came on here :sm08:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well today is almost over, thank goodness. I got one front of my cardi finished but DH has not been feeling well all day so have been concerned about him. I knew he wasn't right when he didn't eat his breakfast and then went back to bed for a couple of hours. He didn't want dinner but has managed some toast and some soup this evening but has now gone off to bed again. Fingers crossed he will be better in the morning. This is the one time I wish we were not so isolated as I have no-one to turn to if anything goes wrong. At least I have you all to talk to, although I wish I had someone nearer who I could turn to. I suppose I get a bit frightened when he feels ill as at his age anything could happen. He didn't want the doctor so I am just left here worrying about him. Sorry to unburden myself on you but I really need someone to turn to. I'm so glad I found you all. I need friends at the moment.❤❤xxx


----------



## jinx

Keeping you in my thoughts. Wishing the best to you both.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Keeping you in my thoughts. Wishing the best to you both.


Thank you, I expect I am just feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, I expect I am just feeling sorry for myself.


No, you are worried. Please make sure he has plenty of fluids even if he doesn't want to eat. I hope he is better soon.


----------



## martina

London Girl said:


> I bet you get caught up in reading them while you're sorting!! Xxx


Guilty as charged!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> End of term is just under three weeks away, but there is such a lot to do. Yes I've been having some me time,knitting Dee's Thurmont, but I began making too many mistakes and having to tink so came on here :sm08:


Not long, then, but it probably seems like forever with all you have to do. Do you have any summer holiday plans? That sounds like a great project to be working on, but definitely time for a bit of a break if making mistakes. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well today is almost over, thank goodness. I got one front of my cardi finished but DH has not been feeling well all day so have been concerned about him. I knew he wasn't right when he didn't eat his breakfast and then went back to bed for a couple of hours. He didn't want dinner but has managed some toast and some soup this evening but has now gone off to bed again. Fingers crossed he will be better in the morning. This is the one time I wish we were not so isolated as I have no-one to turn to if anything goes wrong. At least I have you all to talk to, although I wish I had someone nearer who I could turn to. I suppose I get a bit frightened when he feels ill as at his age anything could happen. He didn't want the doctor so I am just left here worrying about him. Sorry to unburden myself on you but I really need someone to turn to. I'm so glad I found you all. I need friends at the moment.❤❤xxx


We're all here for you, Barny. Sending healing hugs to your DH and many warm and comforting hugs to you. xxxooo :sm01:


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Did you forget your knitting then love? :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxx


No I'm knitting as well, finished my shawl I as knitting when I saw you, might have to wear it tomorrow if it's any colder!!


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Well today is almost over, thank goodness. I got one front of my cardi finished but DH has not been feeling well all day so have been concerned about him. I knew he wasn't right when he didn't eat his breakfast and then went back to bed for a couple of hours. He didn't want dinner but has managed some toast and some soup this evening but has now gone off to bed again. Fingers crossed he will be better in the morning. This is the one time I wish we were not so isolated as I have no-one to turn to if anything goes wrong. At least I have you all to talk to, although I wish I had someone nearer who I could turn to. I suppose I get a bit frightened when he feels ill as at his age anything could happen. He didn't want the doctor so I am just left here worrying about him. Sorry to unburden myself on you but I really need someone to turn to. I'm so glad I found you all. I need friends at the moment.❤❤xxx


That's what so great about this group they are all here, especially if you have to off load, know I need it sometimes.
I'm sending you a great big hug & hope your DH feels better in the morning. Hopefully he's picked up a bug & will soon feel ok. Love & hugs x


----------



## LondonChris

lifeline said:


> It's been a busy Saturday. I've been sewing costumes for the leavers play. It's dress rehearsal soon as the costumes need to be ready! I will be glad when the end of term finally gets here.
> Enjoy the rest of the weekend :sm02:


All I can say is memories! I remember making 20 little solider Jackets on year, with brass buttons. Didn't have them so DH painted old buttons for me. He was glad when I retired. Wish I was nearer to help you. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well today is almost over, thank goodness. I got one front of my cardi finished but DH has not been feeling well all day so have been concerned about him. I knew he wasn't right when he didn't eat his breakfast and then went back to bed for a couple of hours. He didn't want dinner but has managed some toast and some soup this evening but has now gone off to bed again. Fingers crossed he will be better in the morning. This is the one time I wish we were not so isolated as I have no-one to turn to if anything goes wrong. At least I have you all to talk to, although I wish I had someone nearer who I could turn to. I suppose I get a bit frightened when he feels ill as at his age anything could happen. He didn't want the doctor so I am just left here worrying about him. Sorry to unburden myself on you but I really need someone to turn to. I'm so glad I found you all. I need friends at the moment.❤❤xxx


Sending healing vibes to your DH. Hope he is better in the morning. Luv n hugs xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> That all sounds lovely, don't forget to post pictures!! xxx


Hehe I won't but since I only get to knit on the weekends it might be awhile! :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Keep him away from hubby, yes you can get shingles especially if you have had chicken pox, I know to my painful experience, and especially if your immune system is low. I got shingles from a youngster just after I had got over a bad bout of bronchitis. :sm25:


I had shingles when I was younger and it was horrible definitely keep his distance.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Well today is almost over, thank goodness. I got one front of my cardi finished but DH has not been feeling well all day so have been concerned about him. I knew he wasn't right when he didn't eat his breakfast and then went back to bed for a couple of hours. He didn't want dinner but has managed some toast and some soup this evening but has now gone off to bed again. Fingers crossed he will be better in the morning. This is the one time I wish we were not so isolated as I have no-one to turn to if anything goes wrong. At least I have you all to talk to, although I wish I had someone nearer who I could turn to. I suppose I get a bit frightened when he feels ill as at his age anything could happen. He didn't want the doctor so I am just left here worrying about him. Sorry to unburden myself on you but I really need someone to turn to. I'm so glad I found you all. I need friends at the moment.❤❤xxx


We are all here for you Barny hope your DH feels better soon!


----------



## binkbrice

Well we had a busy Saturday cleaning our closet out....thank goodness it is done now, still have to straighten up the....again, and the office tomorrow and then I will be so glad when this work is done.

Going to take a patio eggplant to my mom and dad tomorrow...well today..so Happy Father's Day to all our Dh's!


Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Well today is almost over, thank goodness. I got one front of my cardi finished but DH has not been feeling well all day so have been concerned about him. I knew he wasn't right when he didn't eat his breakfast and then went back to bed for a couple of hours. He didn't want dinner but has managed some toast and some soup this evening but has now gone off to bed again. Fingers crossed he will be better in the morning. This is the one time I wish we were not so isolated as I have no-one to turn to if anything goes wrong. At least I have you all to talk to, although I wish I had someone nearer who I could turn to. I suppose I get a bit frightened when he feels ill as at his age anything could happen. He didn't want the doctor so I am just left here worrying about him. Sorry to unburden myself on you but I really need someone to turn to. I'm so glad I found you all. I need friends at the moment.❤❤xxx


So glad you feel you can talk to us, but I agree, someone you can pop into see and actually talk to rather than virtually does make a difference. I hope your DH wakes feeling better today. Thinking of you both.xxx


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Not long, then, but it probably seems like forever with all you have to do. Do you have any summer holiday plans? That sounds like a great project to be working on, but definitely time for a bit of a break if making mistakes. xxxooo


As yet no plans for a holiday. Although I might do a few trips visiting parents and in-laws.


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> All I can say is memories! I remember making 20 little solider Jackets on year, with brass buttons. Didn't have them so DH painted old buttons for me. He was glad when I retired. Wish I was nearer to help you. X


Next year I will collect you and give you lots to do, don't go planning your holiday then :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I could pull the settee in front of the log burner and you could sleep on that. :sm24:


Oooohhh ...... that would be so perfect, nice and toasty warm, AND a log burner, I haven't experienced the pleasure of one of these, since I was a child! ????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well today is almost over, thank goodness. I got one front of my cardi finished but DH has not been feeling well all day so have been concerned about him. I knew he wasn't right when he didn't eat his breakfast and then went back to bed for a couple of hours. He didn't want dinner but has managed some toast and some soup this evening but has now gone off to bed again. Fingers crossed he will be better in the morning. This is the one time I wish we were not so isolated as I have no-one to turn to if anything goes wrong. At least I have you all to talk to, although I wish I had someone nearer who I could turn to. I suppose I get a bit frightened when he feels ill as at his age anything could happen. He didn't want the doctor so I am just left here worrying about him. Sorry to unburden myself on you but I really need someone to turn to. I'm so glad I found you all. I need friends at the moment.❤❤xxx


Sorry to hear of your worry Barny, I truly hope that by the time you read this, DH is feeling much better. Maybe he ate something while you were in Manchester that didn't agree with him. Keeping you both in my thoughts xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> No I'm knitting as well, finished my shawl I as knitting when I saw you, might have to wear it tomorrow if it's any colder!!


That's my girl!! Where are you now? xxx


----------



## lifeline

Morning June, the sun is out today, so that skirt I got in Bromley is having it's first wearing :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't we just. Have just arrived in Manchester, it poured with rain nearly all the way, put the TV on and found Wales had lost to England. Not really a very good afternoon. Still I will survive. (i'm sure that would make a good song title :sm09: :sm09: ). Off down to see what food is on the menu in a minute as I am getting hungry. Will see you all later as I have had to pay for the wifi so will make the most of it. Only £3 for 24 hours so not too bad. xxx


ಥ_ಥ I am so sorry that Wales lost to England, but there is always the next match! (⊙ω⊙) ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well of course but I wasn't able to cheer them on.


And that was the reason they didn't get their act together ........ you really need to be there next time! ????


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Morning June, the sun is out today, so that skirt I got in Bromley is having it's first wearing :sm24:


I bet that looks really pretty, what you wearing it with? I am wearing a Cancer Research top I bought in Rochester at the Dickens Festival!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a slightly brighter London! We were going to take the kids to the coast but their other grandma took them to Whitstable last weekend and the weather is uncertain so we are going to the cinema today to the The Angry Birds Movie - oh deep joy!!

Hope everyone is doing ok and that those of our loved ones that are poorly, feel better very soon. Lots of love and good wishes to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. DD and family are coming over today for a Fathers' Day lunch. 

Barny I do hope your DH is feeling better this morning. Chris safe travels. Everyone have a good day. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good afternon girls. 16C and its Summer! I slept good in DS's bed. But now the fun will start. They have brought GS1's car down home to do some jobs on it, like painting!!!!I might hasve to have a knitathron!.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Well today is almost over, thank goodness. I got one front of my cardi finished but DH has not been feeling well all day so have been concerned about him. I knew he wasn't right when he didn't eat his breakfast and then went back to bed for a couple of hours. He didn't want dinner but has managed some toast and some soup this evening but has now gone off to bed again. Fingers crossed he will be better in the morning. This is the one time I wish we were not so isolated as I have no-one to turn to if anything goes wrong. At least I have you all to talk to, although I wish I had someone nearer who I could turn to. I suppose I get a bit frightened when he feels ill as at his age anything could happen. He didn't want the doctor so I am just left here worrying about him. Sorry to unburden myself on you but I really need someone to turn to. I'm so glad I found you all. I need friends at the moment.❤❤xxx


You've got me Barny. Husbands are a worry. I hope he soon feels better.


----------



## Xiang

This is the most recent blanket that I made for Miss C, which she absolutely loves. The day I gave it to her, she spent the rest out the day with it wrapped around her. ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> This is the most recent blanket that I made for Miss C, which she absolutely loves. The day I gave it to her, she spent the rest out the day with it wrapped around her. ????


Very pretty x


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> This is the most recent blanket that I made for Miss C, which she absolutely loves. The day I gave it to her, she spent the rest out the day with it wrapped around her. ????


It looks good for her Judi.


----------



## jinx

A lovely fun blanket. I can see why she loves it.


Xiang said:


> This is the most recent blanket that I made for Miss C, which she absolutely loves. The day I gave it to her, she spent the rest out the day with it wrapped around her. ????


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> As yet no plans for a holiday. Although I might do a few trips visiting parents and in-laws.


That would be good and I'm sure they would appreciate it.


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> This is the most recent blanket that I made for Miss C, which she absolutely loves. The day I gave it to her, she spent the rest out the day with it wrapped around her. ????


What a wonderful blanket! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

We've got sunshine today and I had a wonderful early morning walk and a cup of coffee and a visit with my walking friend. Not sure what exactly we're going to do to celebrate Father's Day. It's up to Mr. Ric and he's got a lot to do on his projects, so we'll play it by ear. Happy Father's Day to all the fathers out there. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Keep him away from hubby, yes you can get shingles especially if you have had chicken pox, I know to my painful experience, and especially if your immune system is low. I got shingles from a youngster just after I had got over a bad bout of bronchitis. :sm25:


I got shingles over Christmas several years ago. Very painful. And DH sang 'shingle bells'


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well today is almost over, thank goodness. I got one front of my cardi finished but DH has not been feeling well all day so have been concerned about him. I knew he wasn't right when he didn't eat his breakfast and then went back to bed for a couple of hours. He didn't want dinner but has managed some toast and some soup this evening but has now gone off to bed again. Fingers crossed he will be better in the morning. This is the one time I wish we were not so isolated as I have no-one to turn to if anything goes wrong. At least I have you all to talk to, although I wish I had someone nearer who I could turn to. I suppose I get a bit frightened when he feels ill as at his age anything could happen. He didn't want the doctor so I am just left here worrying about him. Sorry to unburden myself on you but I really need someone to turn to. I'm so glad I found you all. I need friends at the moment.❤❤xxx


Barny You are NOT alone. It is only a few hours to you from Worthing if you really needed someone. And we are all on the end of a phone. 
I hope you DH is better today though. It must be worrying when you don't know what is wrong.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> ಥ_ಥ I am so sorry that Wales lost to England, but there is always the next match! (⊙ω⊙) ????


Sorry, but I'M not sorry Wales lost to England!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> This is the most recent blanket that I made for Miss C, which she absolutely loves. The day I gave it to her, she spent the rest out the day with it wrapped around her. ????


So would I!


----------



## SaxonLady

Had a lovely day Saturday. A good meeting from 9030 to 1200, then a quick trip to Chichester to meet the brothers for lunch and to see 'Ross' at the Chichester Festival Theatre, followed by Chinese dinner. 
The play was very good though friend Liz said she found it hard to follow.

Today is a boring working day.


----------



## LondonChris

Popping in to say hi from Penrith, nearly in Scotland. Hope everyone, especially the dads are having a good day. We spent the day driving all round the Lake District which was wonderful. The weather has been really horrible, very wet. We went so high up we were in the clouds, I'm surprised we never hit one of the sheep that seem to wander where they like. Tomorrow we go to Scotland & stay until the end of the week. Going out in the rain to find somewhere to eat in a while. This is the first hotel without a restaurant, typical, out in the rain I go, with my sandals on because I can't find my trainers & socks!! Bye for now.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to say hi from Penrith, nearly in Scotland. Hope everyone, especially the dads are having a good day. We spent the day driving all round the Lake District which was wonderful. The weather has been really horrible, very wet. We went so high up we were in the clouds, I'm surprised we never hit one of the sheep that seem to wander where they like. Tomorrow we go to Scotland & stay until the end of the week. Going out in the rain to find somewhere to eat in a while. This is the first hotel without a restaurant, typical, out in the rain I go, with my sandals on because I can't find my trainers & socks!! Bye for now.


Its so cold herre and its raining that Ive put the heating on again. I am so cold and I worry we are getting older and shouldnt get too cold.....I'm really sorry for the weather for you Chrissy. :sm08:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from a damp Surrey. It started raining here about 4.30. The family came over for lunch and then we had a couple of mad games of croquet. I partnered DD and we won. We played by Nanna's rules (my Mum) which is if the ball doesn't go throught the hoop.... move the hoop! Lots of shouting and arguing but all good fun. Even Bentley joined in.

Keep warm Chris, hope you find your socks. Xx


----------



## martina

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry, but I'M not sorry Wales lost to England!


Neither am I.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Thank you all for your lovely thoughts but I'm afraid things have gone from bad to worse. DH woke this morning barely able to walk, with weakness all down his right side and orientation and memory lapses. Rang the doc. who said to ring 999. Paramedic arrived then ambulance and off to Aberystwyth hospital we went. Anyway outcome is he will be in for at least a week, probably a stroke and they found some abnormality in his heart rhythm. He's having a scan tomorrow. Got home about 7 tonight and now I'm not sure what to do. My neighbour is a God send and came to collect me and has said he will take me back tomorrow afternoon. I hate having to rely on him but there is no-one else. I don't know whether I should tell DH's sister or not. He would say not but I need someone here with me. Not sure what the future will be. xxx


----------



## jinx

Sorry, things have gotten this bad. Wish we were there for you. Let the people who are near you help you. You know if you were in their shoes you would want to help. If I were the sister I would want to know. Hugs and caring thoughts sent your way.


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you all for your lovely thoughts but I'm afraid things have gone from bad to worse. DH woke this morning barely able to walk, with weakness all down his right side and orientation and memory lapses. Rang the doc. who said to ring 999. Paramedic arrived then ambulance and off to Aberystwyth hospital we went. Anyway outcome is he will be in for at least a week, probably a stroke and they found some abnormality in his heart rhythm. He's having a scan tomorrow. Got home about 7 tonight and now I'm not sure what to do. My neighbour is a God send and came to collect me and has said he will take me back tomorrow afternoon. I hate having to rely on him but there is no-one else. I don't know whether I should tell DH's sister or not. He would say not but I need someone here with me. Not sure what the future will be. xxx


I'm sorry to hear this. I hope your husband recovers soon. As for his sister, well you need someone with you so I'm sure he'd be ok with you telling her for that reason. The hospital are caring for him now and you need to care for yourself the best way you can. You're both in my prayers


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you all for your lovely thoughts but I'm afraid things have gone from bad to worse. DH woke this morning barely able to walk, with weakness all down his right side and orientation and memory lapses. Rang the doc. who said to ring 999. Paramedic arrived then ambulance and off to Aberystwyth hospital we went. Anyway outcome is he will be in for at least a week, probably a stroke and they found some abnormality in his heart rhythm. He's having a scan tomorrow. Got home about 7 tonight and now I'm not sure what to do. My neighbour is a God send and came to collect me and has said he will take me back tomorrow afternoon. I hate having to rely on him but there is no-one else. I don't know whether I should tell DH's sister or not. He would say not but I need someone here with me. Not sure what the future will be. xxx


I think you need to tell his sister. For a start she deserves to know; and secondly your need is great as well. The last thing you need is to be alone right now.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you all for your lovely thoughts but I'm afraid things have gone from bad to worse. DH woke this morning barely able to walk, with weakness all down his right side and orientation and memory lapses. Rang the doc. who said to ring 999. Paramedic arrived then ambulance and off to Aberystwyth hospital we went. Anyway outcome is he will be in for at least a week, probably a stroke and they found some abnormality in his heart rhythm. He's having a scan tomorrow. Got home about 7 tonight and now I'm not sure what to do. My neighbour is a God send and came to collect me and has said he will take me back tomorrow afternoon. I hate having to rely on him but there is no-one else. I don't know whether I should tell DH's sister or not. He would say not but I need someone here with me. Not sure what the future will be. xxx


Oh, Barny, I'm so sorry you are going through this! And even more sorry this has happened to your DH. If you think it would be helpful for you, I think you should let his sister know. And, in any case, I think his sister would want to know. Sending you both warm, gentle and healing hugs and will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I think you need to tell his sister. For a start she deserves to know; and secondly your need is great as well. The last thing you need is to be alone right now.


Yes I know, the only trouble is I keep bursting into tears which won't help when I'm talking to her.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I know, the only trouble is I keep bursting into tears which won't help when I'm talking to her.


don't beat yourself up about that. What else would you do. That's exactly why you need her.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> don't beat yourself up about that. What else would you do. That's exactly why you need her.


Right I have given her a ring and she can't get away until Wednesday but is coming down then. God I feel awful tonight. sorry everyone that I am such a misery tonight, I thought I would cope better than this if anything like this happened, but I have gone to pieces and feel terribly alone.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a damp Surrey. It started raining here about 4.30. The family came over for lunch and then we had a couple of mad games of croquet. I partnered DD and we won. We played by Nanna's rules (my Mum) which is if the ball doesn't go throught the hoop.... move the hoop! Lots of shouting and arguing but all good fun. Even Bentley joined in.
> 
> Keep warm Chris, hope you find your socks. Xx


Your lunch sounds fun, I've only played croquet once & it sounded like your rules too. I'm keeping warm, got my vest on! I'm wearing MrB's socks so didn't have to paddle In my sandals to dinner. Know I packed lots of socks but obviously they are in a big case which I shall get out when we get to the hotel tomorrow .


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I got shingles over Christmas several years ago. Very painful. And DH sang 'shingle bells'


That was mean, shingles is not nice!


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have given her a ring and she can't get away until Wednesday but is coming down then. God I feel awful tonight. sorry everyone that I am such a misery tonight, I thought I would cope better than this if anything like this happened, but I have gone to pieces and feel terribly alone.


Hang on in there, you will come out the other side of this. I guess the scary thing is what does the other side look like. I'm glad you contacted his sister and you never know she may well rearrange her plans and get to you sooner. Sending hugs and love xxx


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Its so cold herre and its raining that Ive put the heating on again. I am so cold and I worry we are getting older and shouldnt get too cold.....I'm really sorry for the weather for you Chrissy. :sm08:


We are fine, we don't mind, I've got plenty if layers to wear & now I have his socks on life is good.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you all for your lovely thoughts but I'm afraid things have gone from bad to worse. DH woke this morning barely able to walk, with weakness all down his right side and orientation and memory lapses. Rang the doc. who said to ring 999. Paramedic arrived then ambulance and off to Aberystwyth hospital we went. Anyway outcome is he will be in for at least a week, probably a stroke and they found some abnormality in his heart rhythm. He's having a scan tomorrow. Got home about 7 tonight and now I'm not sure what to do. My neighbour is a God send and came to collect me and has said he will take me back tomorrow afternoon. I hate having to rely on him but there is no-one else. I don't know whether I should tell DH's sister or not. He would say not but I need someone here with me. Not sure what the future will be. xxx


Barney I'm so sorry to hear about your DH. Make sure you accept all the help you get offered. If you have a good relationship with your SIL I would get her over to keep you company if nothing else. Sending you a big hug. 
Just read your latest message, I wish I was holidaying in Wales. Make sure you let the people who live near you know you are alone. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

I have to go now as my wifi time is running out. Thinking of you Barney. Love to you all, nigh night.


----------



## PurpleFi

So sorry to read about your DH. Glad you have contacted your SIL. Accept all the help you can and remember we are all here for you. Sending you both lots of love and hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Hang on in there, you will come out the other side of this. I guess the scary thing is what does the other side look like. I'm glad you contacted his sister and you never know she may well rearrange her plans and get to you sooner. Sending hugs and love xxx


Very well said, Rebecca. I completely agree with it all. Love you lots, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have given her a ring and she can't get away until Wednesday but is coming down then. God I feel awful tonight. sorry everyone that I am such a misery tonight, I thought I would cope better than this if anything like this happened, but I have gone to pieces and feel terribly alone.


Of course you feel miserable, and you can't really plan how you will cope when something serious happens. We are here for you, thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

martina said:


> Of course you feel miserable, and you can't really plan how you will cope when something serious happens. We are here for you, thinking of you and praying for you.


Thanks, it lovely to have so many people to talk to, I am thinking of going to bed now, I'm just waiting until I am completely exhausted and hopefully I will then fall asleep.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, it lovely to have so many people to talk to, I am thinking of going to bed now, I'm just waiting until I am completely exhausted and hopefully I will then fall asleep.


Night night, thinking of you xxx


----------



## jinx

Is staying overnight at the hospital a possibility? I stayed in the room with my hubby and then I was sure he was getting proper care. He also rested better when I was there. Just wondering if that is something you could consider. Rest now and hoping tomorrow will be much better for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Night night, thinking of you xxx


Hi Purple, thought everyone might have been in bed now, I really feel wiped out but not sure if I will sleep yet but I suppose I better try. Night night to you too.xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Is staying overnight at the hospital a possibility? I stayed in the room with my hubby and then I was sure he was getting proper care. He also rested better when I was there. Just wondering if that is something you could consider. Rest now and hoping tomorrow will be much better for you.


Not possible in our hospitals unless the patient is very seriously ill, they only have limited relative's rooms and most of the rooms have more than one patient in them so it is not possible to stay in the room, worst luck.


----------



## jinx

Oh, our hospitals have all private rooms with a pullout bed in that room for a family member to spend the night. Just an idea.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you all for your lovely thoughts but I'm afraid things have gone from bad to worse. DH woke this morning barely able to walk, with weakness all down his right side and orientation and memory lapses. Rang the doc. who said to ring 999. Paramedic arrived then ambulance and off to Aberystwyth hospital we went. Anyway outcome is he will be in for at least a week, probably a stroke and they found some abnormality in his heart rhythm. He's having a scan tomorrow. Got home about 7 tonight and now I'm not sure what to do. My neighbour is a God send and came to collect me and has said he will take me back tomorrow afternoon. I hate having to rely on him but there is no-one else. I don't know whether I should tell DH's sister or not. He would say not but I need someone here with me. Not sure what the future will be. xxx


I am so sorry Barny, I haven't been on for a short while, I really hope your dh will be much better soon. I think it might be a good idea for you to let his sister know, she would want to know, and she would possibly come and be a good stuff for you. If something like that happened to one of my siblings, I would want to know, and also be there for the partner and my sibling. I hope things get better for you and your dh. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly brighter London! We were going to take the kids to the coast but their other grandma took them to Whitstable last weekend and the weather is uncertain so we are going to the cinema today to the The Angry Birds Movie - oh deep joy!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok and that those of our loved ones that are poorly, feel better very soon. Lots of love and good wishes to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


So what are your thoughts on the "Angry Birds" film? I don't like the game, so I can not see me liking the film. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. DD and family are coming over today for a Fathers' Day lunch.
> 
> Barny I do hope your DH is feeling better this morning. Chris safe travels. Everyone have a good day. xx


WOW ....... Father's day here isn't until September, but I suppose that works, Father's Day for both countries, works out to be Spring (I think)! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Hope you had wonderful weather for the day! ☆♡★


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> This is the most recent blanket that I made for Miss C, which she absolutely loves. The day I gave it to her, she spent the rest out the day with it wrapped around her. ????


I love the way you made this i have never seen one like it great job!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I got shingles over Christmas several years ago. Very painful. And DH sang 'shingle bells'


Shingles is the worst thing I have ever experienced. I had it almost completely around my waist when I was 11 or 12, possibly the worst plead place for a child to have it. Mum had to paint the area with nail polish, so that my clothes wouldn't rub on it, but it was still very painful, but in those days there was nothing that would give a child any relief, and at school my friends & I played a game that involved creeping up on someone and grabbing that child around the waist, before the target child saw the others - when it was my turn to be the target, but I didn't realise that the contact would hurt ????, but I soon found out! ????????


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have given her a ring and she can't get away until Wednesday but is coming down then. God I feel awful tonight. sorry everyone that I am such a misery tonight, I thought I would cope better than this if anything like this happened, but I have gone to pieces and feel terribly alone.


Barny you not a misery to us we are here for you and I am sorry you are going through this I hope DH is home soon!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> WOW ....... Father's day here isn't until September, but I suppose that works, Father's Day for both countries, works out to be Spring (I think)! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Hope you had wonderful weather for the day! ☆♡★


I guess technically it is still spring at least till tomorrow it is the first day of Summer but summer arrived a couple of weeks ago we are still having the 90 F weather!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> What a wonderful blanket! xxxooo


Thanks for all the comments, ladies, I have named it "the Spanish Dancer" blanket. Now I can begin the next one. ð

Just incase anyone is wondering, a Spanish Dancer can either be a type of Sea Slug, or a breed of Jellyfish

While I am making blankets etc, I stay nice and toasty, once the blanket reaches a certain size, and also save money on the heating bill, which is always a bonus!


----------



## Xiang

This is one of the many types of the Spanish Dancer jellyfish, which is a bit like the blanket!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> So would I!


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Had a lovely day Saturday. A good meeting from 9030 to 1200, then a quick trip to Chichester to meet the brothers for lunch and to see 'Ross' at the Chichester Festival Theatre, followed by Chinese dinner.
> The play was very good though friend Liz said she found it hard to follow.
> 
> Today is a boring working day.


I have never heard of that, so I shall have to check it out, and find out what it is about! ☺


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to say hi from Penrith, nearly in Scotland. Hope everyone, especially the dads are having a good day. We spent the day driving all round the Lake District which was wonderful. The weather has been really horrible, very wet. We went so high up we were in the clouds, I'm surprised we never hit one of the sheep that seem to wander where they like. Tomorrow we go to Scotland & stay until the end of the week. Going out in the rain to find somewhere to eat in a while. This is the first hotel without a restaurant, typical, out in the rain I go, with my sandals on because I can't find my trainers & socks!! Bye for now.


Oooooppss ...... super saturated hunter on the trail for food, hope it wasnt too hard to find! Here is a coffee, and main course - ????????????????????????????????????, and here are some sweets, just in case you want a two course meal! ????????????????............????????????????


----------



## lifeline

Thinking of you Barney. I hope today brings you some good news xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I love the way you made this i have never seen one like it great job!


I agree its beautiful !


----------



## linkan

Sorry to hear that your DH is not well ... healing vibes coming at ya !


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry, but I'M not sorry Wales lost to England!





Martina said:


> Neither am I.


I don't have to choose, as I am unbiased about any of the teams, of what ever sport is being played; unless of course, an Australian team was playing. ????????


----------



## linkan

Well ladies , i got my bipap machine just this past Monday , its works amazingly to help me sleep and breathe but it is irritating the heck out of my face . I got the mask that covers both the nose and mouth and its a little big so it is leaving almost a wind burn type rash around my nose on the cheekies . But small price for a good nights sleep .

The therapist who visits me decided that since i am still falling out when i am upright .. not all the time , but more times than is good for me . I have to have a walker with a seat so that when i feel it coming on i can sit and thereby avoid falling and cracking me darn skull  
so i went to the place that was filling the order . my medicare insurance covers 80% ... the dang thing was still going to cost me $206.00 , when the lady told me and DD1 the price i said well thats that we cant do it . 

But there was an older lady sitting in one of the recliners they sell , she was right next to the "rollaters" and she said .. excuse me , but what if she could pay half ? so i asked , could i pay half today and half in two weeks ? No was the answer to that . 
But this wonderful lady .. Phyllis is her name . said no no dear , Im going to pay the other half ! ... well DD1 and i both teared up at the idea that a total stranger was offering to pay over a hundred dollars to help me . I told her no , that i couldnt let her do that . and she got right cross and said well i didnt ask permission LOL ! she told the worker come take my card my name is on it .
So then i really cried and we noticed she had been trying to get a taxi so i said please let us give you a ride home . . .

THIS SWEET lady said i dont want to put you out i will be alright !! 
I said no no , now i wasnt asking LOL .. so we took her home , it wasnt even very far away . but she gave us her phone number and we gave her ours and she told me in parting that God put us here to take care of each other and that he made sure we were both there at the same time so that we could do just that .

The world still has angels .


----------



## linkan

I finished a hat for my sweet pea ... not sure if i put it on here yet , i am actually on the computer right now so i will try to send it from my phone . It is the cutest pic ! but i am biased !!


----------



## linkan

I havent gotten caught up all the way , but i wanted to share that moment with all of you  It was such a precious thing.


----------



## linkan

Time to put this crazy bipap on and go to sleep  YAY ! 

Love and Hugs everyone !


----------



## linkan

Thanks for all the compliments from the earlier pics  Love you all dearly 

and i dont know when it happened but GSusan your DiL has good vibes coming at her too ! Glad that everyone is good and tell them that scares like that when i am all the way over the pond is not funny .. not funny at all and Binky and I are just not having it okay ! LOL  

All my love to All of you


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> don't beat yourself up about that. What else would you do. That's exactly why you need her.


I totally agree with what Saxy, and everyone else has said, you really do need to have someone with you, at this time, being home alone is the last thing you need right now! Healing energy is on its way to you and your DH. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have given her a ring and she can't get away until Wednesday but is coming down then. God I feel awful tonight. sorry everyone that I am such a misery tonight, I thought I would cope better than this if anything like this happened, but I have gone to pieces and feel terribly alone.


Barny, I just wish I was closer to you, I would be there in a flash; although I might not be much good, except for just being someone else in the house with you. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I love the way you made this i have never seen one like it great job!


Thanks Binky, it began with a practice piece with "behind the post" stitch, then I didn't know what to do with it, so I made it into the centre of the blanket, but I think I put to many stitches in some of the rounds, and that is how I got the slight ruffled effect. ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I agree its beautiful !


Thanks CD, I had fun deciding which stitch to do next.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning everyone, have been awake for ages so have made myself a cup of tea and brought my laptop back to bed. I managed to get some sleep as I was well and truly shattered. Thank you all for your good wishes and thoughts, it's times like this I think we should be living nearer to civilisation and to family, so at least having you all helps an awful lot. No news from the hospital through the night so that is a good thing, I can't ring until after 11 this morning to see how he got on in the night and my wonderful neighbour opposite is taking me in this afternoon. Not sure if I will be able to go in Tues. and Wed, must ask around the valley and see if anyone is free. Will have to have a serious talk with DH when he gets home about changing the car to a smaller one so I can drive it.
I see it is pouring with rain again, it really doesn't help to brighten the spirits. Will try and have another nap before getting up, thank you all for reading my waffling, I really need someone to express my thoughts to. xxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Well ladies , i got my bipap machine just this past Monday , its works amazingly to help me sleep and breathe but it is irritating the heck out of my face . I got the mask that covers both the nose and mouth and its a little big so it is leaving almost a wind burn type rash around my nose on the cheekies . But small price for a good nights sleep .
> 
> The therapist who visits me decided that since i am still falling out when i am upright .. not all the time , but more times than is good for me . I have to have a walker with a seat so that when i feel it coming on i can sit and thereby avoid falling and cracking me darn skull
> so i went to the place that was filling the order . my medicare insurance covers 80% ... the dang thing was still going to cost me $206.00 , when the lady told me and DD1 the price i said well thats that we cant do it .
> 
> But there was an older lady sitting in one of the recliners they sell , she was right next to the "rollaters" and she said .. excuse me , but what if she could pay half ? so i asked , could i pay half today and half in two weeks ? No was the answer to that .
> But this wonderful lady .. Phyllis is her name . said no no dear , Im going to pay the other half ! ... well DD1 and i both teared up at the idea that a total stranger was offering to pay over a hundred dollars to help me . I told her no , that i couldnt let her do that . and she got right cross and said well i didnt ask permission LOL ! she told the worker come take my card my name is on it .
> So then i really cried and we noticed she had been trying to get a taxi so i said please let us give you a ride home . . .
> 
> THIS SWEET lady said i dont want to put you out i will be alright !!
> I said no no , now i wasnt asking LOL .. so we took her home , it wasnt even very far away . but she gave us her phone number and we gave her ours and she told me in parting that God put us here to take care of each other and that he made sure we were both there at the same time so that we could do just that .
> 
> The world still has angels .


That is excellent. But why do these things cost so much, I think I might check out how much one would cost here, we have a Disability Services organisation, where there is every type of appliance, seating, walking frames, etc; that are available for rent, or purchase. If the person decides to purchase a hired item, the item can then be bought at a very reduced price; or they can decide to exchange the hired item, and purchase a new one.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone, have been awake for ages so have made myself a cup of tea and brought my laptop back to bed. I managed to get some sleep as I was well and truly shattered. Thank you all for your good wishes and thoughts, it's times like this I think we should be living nearer to civilisation and to family, so at least having you all helps an awful lot. No news from the hospital through the night so that is a good thing, I can't ring until after 11 this morning to see how he got on in the night and my wonderful neighbour opposite is taking me in this afternoon. Not sure if I will be able to go in Tues. and Wed, must ask around the valley and see if anyone is free. Will have to have a serious talk with DH when he gets home about changing the car to a smaller one so I can drive it.
> I see it is pouring with rain again, it really doesn't help to brighten the spirits. Will try and have another nap before getting up, thank you all for reading my waffling, I really need someone to express my thoughts to. xxx


I hope that no news will be good news and that your DH had a good night. Glad you got some sleep. I am sure your neighbours will rally round. More healing vibes and love. Xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Just a quick fly by as I'm only just up. KnitWIts this morning. Catch you later. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, another miserable summers day for us here. I'm going to s and b today.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you all for your lovely thoughts but I'm afraid things have gone from bad to worse. DH woke this morning barely able to walk, with weakness all down his right side and orientation and memory lapses. Rang the doc. who said to ring 999. Paramedic arrived then ambulance and off to Aberystwyth hospital we went. Anyway outcome is he will be in for at least a week, probably a stroke and they found some abnormality in his heart rhythm. He's having a scan tomorrow. Got home about 7 tonight and now I'm not sure what to do. My neighbour is a God send and came to collect me and has said he will take me back tomorrow afternoon. I hate having to rely on him but there is no-one else. I don't know whether I should tell DH's sister or not. He would say not but I need someone here with me. Not sure what the future will be. xxx


My heart goes out to you love. My thoughts would be that you need someone with you to help. You cant do it all. We are here for you for support


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> My heart goes out to you love. My thoughts would be that you need someone with you to help. You cant do it all. We are here for you for support


Thank you Susan, I have just rung the hospital and he is OK this morning. He had a CT scan last night but he forgot to ask the consultant if they found anything. Really it's just more tests at the moment. The good news is they are talking of sending him to Newtown hospital which is half the distance from here than Aberystwyth so I will not feel so bad asking the neighbours to take me. His sister is coming on Wednesday until Sunday so I will have someone here with me and the people in the valley have been fantastic, organising amongst themselves who is doing what and when and then telling me what is happening. Have kept myself busy this morning hoping I will be exhausted by bed time so I can sleep. Love to everyone. xxx


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you Susan, I have just rung the hospital and he is OK this morning. He had a CT scan last night but he forgot to ask the consultant if they found anything. Really it's just more tests at the moment. The good news is they are talking of sending him to Newtown hospital which is half the distance from here than Aberystwyth so I will not feel so bad asking the neighbours to take me. His sister is coming on Wednesday until Sunday so I will have someone here with me and the people in the valley have been fantastic, organising amongst themselves who is doing what and when and then telling me what is happening. Have kept myself busy this morning hoping I will be exhausted by bed time so I can sleep. Love to everyone. xxx


That's good news. Just what you need.


----------



## jinx

A good nites sleep can make everything better. Have you tried tightening the straps on your mask. That should hopefully stop the air leaks and make it more comfortable.
Did you get a motorized scooter? I cannot find any rolling walkers with seats that cost over $200.00. Were they quoting you the complete price or just your portion of the cost?
Thanks for sharing the heartwarming story. It is always wonderful to hear stories of the "Angels" in the world.



linkan said:


> Well ladies , i got my bipap machine just this past Monday , its works amazingly to help me sleep and breathe but it is irritating the heck out of my face . I got the mask that covers both the nose and mouth and its a little big so it is leaving almost a wind burn type rash around my nose on the cheekies . But small price for a good nights sleep .
> 
> The therapist who visits me decided that since i am still falling out when i am upright .. not all the time , but more times than is good for me . I have to have a walker with a seat so that when i feel it coming on i can sit and thereby avoid falling and cracking me darn skull
> so i went to the place that was filling the order . my medicare insurance covers 80% ... the dang thing was still going to cost me $206.00 , when the lady told me and DD1 the price i said well thats that we cant do it .
> 
> But there was an older lady sitting in one of the recliners they sell , she was right next to the "rollaters" and she said .. excuse me , but what if she could pay half ? so i asked , could i pay half today and half in two weeks ? No was the answer to that .
> But this wonderful lady .. Phyllis is her name . said no no dear , Im going to pay the other half ! ... well DD1 and i both teared up at the idea that a total stranger was offering to pay over a hundred dollars to help me . I told her no , that i couldnt let her do that . and she got right cross and said well i didnt ask permission LOL ! she told the worker come take my card my name is on it .
> So then i really cried and we noticed she had been trying to get a taxi so i said please let us give you a ride home . . .
> 
> THIS SWEET lady said i dont want to put you out i will be alright !!
> I said no no , now i wasnt asking LOL .. so we took her home , it wasnt even very far away . but she gave us her phone number and we gave her ours and she told me in parting that God put us here to take care of each other and that he made sure we were both there at the same time so that we could do just that .
> 
> The world still has angels .


----------



## martina

linkan said:


> Well ladies , i got my bipap machine just this past Monday , its works amazingly to help me sleep and breathe but it is irritating the heck out of my face . I got the mask that covers both the nose and mouth and its a little big so it is leaving almost a wind burn type rash around my nose on the cheekies . But small price for a good nights sleep .
> 
> The therapist who visits me decided that since i am still falling out when i am upright .. not all the time , but more times than is good for me . I have to have a walker with a seat so that when i feel it coming on i can sit and thereby avoid falling and cracking me darn skull
> so i went to the place that was filling the order . my medicare insurance covers 80% ... the dang thing was still going to cost me $206.00 , when the lady told me and DD1 the price i said well thats that we cant do it .
> 
> But there was an older lady sitting in one of the recliners they sell , she was right next to the "rollaters" and she said .. excuse me , but what if she could pay half ? so i asked , could i pay half today and half in two weeks ? No was the answer to that .
> But this wonderful lady .. Phyllis is her name . said no no dear , Im going to pay the other half ! ... well DD1 and i both teared up at the idea that a total stranger was offering to pay over a hundred dollars to help me . I told her no , that i couldnt let her do that . and she got right cross and said well i didnt ask permission LOL ! she told the worker come take my card my name is on it .
> So then i really cried and we noticed she had been trying to get a taxi so i said please let us give you a ride home . . .
> 
> THIS SWEET lady said i dont want to put you out i will be alright !!
> I said no no , now i wasnt asking LOL .. so we took her home , it wasnt even very far away . but she gave us her phone number and we gave her ours and she told me in parting that God put us here to take care of each other and that he made sure we were both there at the same time so that we could do just that .
> 
> The world still has angels .


Yes, there are angels in the world and you were fortunate to meet one. What a lovely lady.


----------



## jinx

Things certainly seem to be looking up for you this a.m. Hoping everything continues to improve. Please do have a serious talk about getting a vehicle you can drive. Would not want you to be in this situation again.


Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you Susan, I have just rung the hospital and he is OK this morning. He had a CT scan last night but he forgot to ask the consultant if they found anything. Really it's just more tests at the moment. The good news is they are talking of sending him to Newtown hospital which is half the distance from here than Aberystwyth so I will not feel so bad asking the neighbours to take me. His sister is coming on Wednesday until Sunday so I will have someone here with me and the people in the valley have been fantastic, organising amongst themselves who is doing what and when and then telling me what is happening. Have kept myself busy this morning hoping I will be exhausted by bed time so I can sleep. Love to everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

They are beautiful. I learn so many interesting things on here.


Xiang said:


> This is one of the many types of the Spanish Dancer jellyfish, which is a bit like the blanket!


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Well ladies , i got my bipap machine just this past Monday , its works amazingly to help me sleep and breathe but it is irritating the heck out of my face . I got the mask that covers both the nose and mouth and its a little big so it is leaving almost a wind burn type rash around my nose on the cheekies . But small price for a good nights sleep .
> 
> The therapist who visits me decided that since i am still falling out when i am upright .. not all the time , but more times than is good for me . I have to have a walker with a seat so that when i feel it coming on i can sit and thereby avoid falling and cracking me darn skull
> so i went to the place that was filling the order . my medicare insurance covers 80% ... the dang thing was still going to cost me $206.00 , when the lady told me and DD1 the price i said well thats that we cant do it .
> 
> But there was an older lady sitting in one of the recliners they sell , she was right next to the "rollaters" and she said .. excuse me , but what if she could pay half ? so i asked , could i pay half today and half in two weeks ? No was the answer to that .
> But this wonderful lady .. Phyllis is her name . said no no dear , Im going to pay the other half ! ... well DD1 and i both teared up at the idea that a total stranger was offering to pay over a hundred dollars to help me . I told her no , that i couldnt let her do that . and she got right cross and said well i didnt ask permission LOL ! she told the worker come take my card my name is on it .
> So then i really cried and we noticed she had been trying to get a taxi so i said please let us give you a ride home . . .
> 
> THIS SWEET lady said i dont want to put you out i will be alright !!
> I said no no , now i wasnt asking LOL .. so we took her home , it wasnt even very far away . but she gave us her phone number and we gave her ours and she told me in parting that God put us here to take care of each other and that he made sure we were both there at the same time so that we could do just that .
> 
> The world still has angels .


I'm tearing up too...what a wonderful "pay it back" story! I hope you become very good friends.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have given her a ring and she can't get away until Wednesday but is coming down then. God I feel awful tonight. sorry everyone that I am such a misery tonight, I thought I would cope better than this if anything like this happened, but I have gone to pieces and feel terribly alone.


It is different when it actually happens. I have just had bad news about DS2 and I want to be strong and hopeful, but I'm finding it hard not to cry with frustration. When we want to help and can't!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Not possible in our hospitals unless the patient is very seriously ill, they only have limited relative's rooms and most of the rooms have more than one patient in them so it is not possible to stay in the room, worst luck.


that's reassuring. He isn't considered seriously ill.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I have never heard of that, so I shall have to check it out, and find out what it is about! ☺


It's about Lawrence of Arabia. He joined the Air Force as Ross, the papers found out, so they kicked him out. He then joined up again as Shaw. The play is his memories during the night between being told the papers would be told, and being spirited away the next morning.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Well ladies , i got my bipap machine just this past Monday , its works amazingly to help me sleep and breathe but it is irritating the heck out of my face . I got the mask that covers both the nose and mouth and its a little big so it is leaving almost a wind burn type rash around my nose on the cheekies . But small price for a good nights sleep .
> 
> The therapist who visits me decided that since i am still falling out when i am upright .. not all the time , but more times than is good for me . I have to have a walker with a seat so that when i feel it coming on i can sit and thereby avoid falling and cracking me darn skull
> so i went to the place that was filling the order . my medicare insurance covers 80% ... the dang thing was still going to cost me $206.00 , when the lady told me and DD1 the price i said well thats that we cant do it .
> 
> But there was an older lady sitting in one of the recliners they sell , she was right next to the "rollaters" and she said .. excuse me , but what if she could pay half ? so i asked , could i pay half today and half in two weeks ? No was the answer to that .
> But this wonderful lady .. Phyllis is her name . said no no dear , Im going to pay the other half ! ... well DD1 and i both teared up at the idea that a total stranger was offering to pay over a hundred dollars to help me . I told her no , that i couldnt let her do that . and she got right cross and said well i didnt ask permission LOL ! she told the worker come take my card my name is on it .
> So then i really cried and we noticed she had been trying to get a taxi so i said please let us give you a ride home . . .
> 
> THIS SWEET lady said i dont want to put you out i will be alright !!
> I said no no , now i wasnt asking LOL .. so we took her home , it wasnt even very far away . but she gave us her phone number and we gave her ours and she told me in parting that God put us here to take care of each other and that he made sure we were both there at the same time so that we could do just that .
> 
> The world still has angels .


What a lovely story. I agree with her, but you sure are an expensive taxi service!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I hope that no news will be good news and that your DH had a good night. Glad you got some sleep. I am sure your neighbours will rally round. More healing vibes and love. Xxxxxx


From me, too, Barny! Am also sending more healing hugs and love to you and your DH. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you Susan, I have just rung the hospital and he is OK this morning. He had a CT scan last night but he forgot to ask the consultant if they found anything. Really it's just more tests at the moment. The good news is they are talking of sending him to Newtown hospital which is half the distance from here than Aberystwyth so I will not feel so bad asking the neighbours to take me. His sister is coming on Wednesday until Sunday so I will have someone here with me and the people in the valley have been fantastic, organising amongst themselves who is doing what and when and then telling me what is happening. Have kept myself busy this morning hoping I will be exhausted by bed time so I can sleep. Love to everyone. xxx


That is really good news about your DH and also about them hopefully sending him to a hospital which is nearer to you. So glad your neighbors are being so helpful. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Barny! Am also sending more healing hugs and love to you and your DH. xxxooo


Off to visit him now, see you all later. xxx❤❤


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> A good nites sleep can make everything better. Have you tried tightening the straps on your mask. That should hopefully stop the air leaks and make it more comfortable.
> Did you get a motorized scooter? I cannot find any rolling walkers with seats that cost over $200.00. Were they quoting you the complete price or just your portion of the cost?
> Thanks for sharing the heartwarming story. It is always wonderful to hear stories of the "Angels" in the world.


I agree with Jinx. What a very heartwarming story. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> It is different when it actually happens. I have just had bad news about DS2 and I want to be strong and hopeful, but I'm finding it hard not to cry with frustration. When we want to help and can't!!!


Oh, Saxy, sending you and your DS2 and everyone warm and consoling hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Off to visit him now, see you all later. xxx❤❤


Great!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone, have been awake for ages so have made myself a cup of tea and brought my laptop back to bed. I managed to get some sleep as I was well and truly shattered. Thank you all for your good wishes and thoughts, it's times like this I think we should be living nearer to civilisation and to family, so at least having you all helps an awful lot. No news from the hospital through the night so that is a good thing, I can't ring until after 11 this morning to see how he got on in the night and my wonderful neighbour opposite is taking me in this afternoon. Not sure if I will be able to go in Tues. and Wed, must ask around the valley and see if anyone is free. Will have to have a serious talk with DH when he gets home about changing the car to a smaller one so I can drive it.
> I see it is pouring with rain again, it really doesn't help to brighten the spirits. Will try and have another nap before getting up, thank you all for reading my waffling, I really need someone to express my thoughts to. xxx


Thank heavens we found you, so we can be here for you. There is a reason for everything. I just wish it had happened next week. This week I am tied to this desk getting ready for Armed Forces Weekend. But I am with you in spirit.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Just a quick fly by as I'm only just up. KnitWIts this morning. Catch you later. Xxx


Enjoy. It has stopped raining here now, but there are huge puddles everywhere. Hopefully the sun can get through the clouds.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you Susan, I have just rung the hospital and he is OK this morning. He had a CT scan last night but he forgot to ask the consultant if they found anything. Really it's just more tests at the moment. The good news is they are talking of sending him to Newtown hospital which is half the distance from here than Aberystwyth so I will not feel so bad asking the neighbours to take me. His sister is coming on Wednesday until Sunday so I will have someone here with me and the people in the valley have been fantastic, organising amongst themselves who is doing what and when and then telling me what is happening. Have kept myself busy this morning hoping I will be exhausted by bed time so I can sleep. Love to everyone. xxx


All good news. hang in there girl.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Off to visit him now, see you all later. xxx❤❤


If it's not too late, give him our best.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Saxy, sending you and your DS2 and everyone warm and consoling hugs. xxxooo


I'm not being secretive. It's just that if I don't speak the words they can't be real! And I can't remember the great long word for what the doctors suspect anyway!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> This is the most recent blanket that I made for Miss C, which she absolutely loves. The day I gave it to her, she spent the rest out the day with it wrapped around her. ????


Lovely and a brilliant stash-buster!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I got shingles over Christmas several years ago. Very painful. And DH sang 'shingle bells'


Oh Bless him!!! :sm22: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to say hi from Penrith, nearly in Scotland. Hope everyone, especially the dads are having a good day. We spent the day driving all round the Lake District which was wonderful. The weather has been really horrible, very wet. We went so high up we were in the clouds, I'm surprised we never hit one of the sheep that seem to wander where they like. Tomorrow we go to Scotland & stay until the end of the week. Going out in the rain to find somewhere to eat in a while. This is the first hotel without a restaurant, typical, out in the rain I go, with my sandals on because I can't find my trainers & socks!! Bye for now.


Hope you enjoyed your dinner and your feet didn't get too soggy! You sound like you're really enjoying the break!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you all for your lovely thoughts but I'm afraid things have gone from bad to worse. DH woke this morning barely able to walk, with weakness all down his right side and orientation and memory lapses. Rang the doc. who said to ring 999. Paramedic arrived then ambulance and off to Aberystwyth hospital we went. Anyway outcome is he will be in for at least a week, probably a stroke and they found some abnormality in his heart rhythm. He's having a scan tomorrow. Got home about 7 tonight and now I'm not sure what to do. My neighbour is a God send and came to collect me and has said he will take me back tomorrow afternoon. I hate having to rely on him but there is no-one else. I don't know whether I should tell DH's sister or not. He would say not but I need someone here with me. Not sure what the future will be. xxx


Oh Barny, thank goodness you got the medics involved and at least DH is in the right place now and will get good care. If you need your sister-in-law then phone her and let someone else share the burden. Sending you every good wish and healing vibes to your DH. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Right I have given her a ring and she can't get away until Wednesday but is coming down then. God I feel awful tonight. sorry everyone that I am such a misery tonight, I thought I would cope better than this if anything like this happened, but I have gone to pieces and feel terribly alone.


Not alone girl, we're all here and we all have broad shoulders for you to cry on. Just try and imagine we are there with you, supporting you. Hang in there kid, Wednesday will soon be here and you will have some real support xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> So what are your thoughts on the "Angry Birds" film? I don't like the game, so I can not see me liking the film. :sm16: :sm16:


Well, it was ok, DH fell asleep and I was nodding a bit too but the kids loved it!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> This is one of the many types of the Spanish Dancer jellyfish, which is a bit like the blanket!


It IS just like your blanket so it's well named and well crocheted!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:



> It is different when it actually happens. I have just had bad news about DS2 and I want to be strong and hopeful, but I'm finding it hard not to cry with frustration. When we want to help and can't!!!


Prayers going out to both of you. Glad to hear your DH is doing better this morning. Hope the news continues to get better and that the move from one hospital to another goes smoothly.

SaxonLady: Hope things get better with time.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Well ladies , i got my bipap machine just this past Monday , its works amazingly to help me sleep and breathe but it is irritating the heck out of my face . I got the mask that covers both the nose and mouth and its a little big so it is leaving almost a wind burn type rash around my nose on the cheekies . But small price for a good nights sleep .
> 
> The therapist who visits me decided that since i am still falling out when i am upright .. not all the time , but more times than is good for me . I have to have a walker with a seat so that when i feel it coming on i can sit and thereby avoid falling and cracking me darn skull
> so i went to the place that was filling the order . my medicare insurance covers 80% ... the dang thing was still going to cost me $206.00 , when the lady told me and DD1 the price i said well thats that we cant do it .
> 
> But there was an older lady sitting in one of the recliners they sell , she was right next to the "rollaters" and she said .. excuse me , but what if she could pay half ? so i asked , could i pay half today and half in two weeks ? No was the answer to that .
> But this wonderful lady .. Phyllis is her name . said no no dear , Im going to pay the other half ! ... well DD1 and i both teared up at the idea that a total stranger was offering to pay over a hundred dollars to help me . I told her no , that i couldnt let her do that . and she got right cross and said well i didnt ask permission LOL ! she told the worker come take my card my name is on it .
> So then i really cried and we noticed she had been trying to get a taxi so i said please let us give you a ride home . . .
> 
> THIS SWEET lady said i dont want to put you out i will be alright !!
> I said no no , now i wasnt asking LOL .. so we took her home , it wasnt even very far away . but she gave us her phone number and we gave her ours and she told me in parting that God put us here to take care of each other and that he made sure we were both there at the same time so that we could do just that .
> 
> The world still has angels .


What a lovely story and you have a new angel-friend! I truly believe in karma so it's good that you passed it on by taking her home. So glad you got your rollator and you won't be kissing the sidewalk any time soon!! Love ya! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I hope that no news will be good news and that your DH had a good night. Glad you got some sleep. I am sure your neighbours will rally round. More healing vibes and love. Xxxxxx


From me too Barny xxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Off to see Dreamweaver and Pammie (from the Tea Party) today. Arrived here in Dallas yesterday and had a wonderful Father's Day with brother, DSIL and their son and his family. Great BBQ'd ribs with homemade salads for dinner and just hung around their pool. Their house is awesome and we have our own sitting room and bathroom. I'm amazed at how much less the housing costs are down here. If it weren't for the snakes, bugs and awful heat, we might consider moving here.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you Susan, I have just rung the hospital and he is OK this morning. He had a CT scan last night but he forgot to ask the consultant if they found anything. Really it's just more tests at the moment. The good news is they are talking of sending him to Newtown hospital which is half the distance from here than Aberystwyth so I will not feel so bad asking the neighbours to take me. His sister is coming on Wednesday until Sunday so I will have someone here with me and the people in the valley have been fantastic, organising amongst themselves who is doing what and when and then telling me what is happening. Have kept myself busy this morning hoping I will be exhausted by bed time so I can sleep. Love to everyone. xxx


So glad you are getting some real support as well as our 'cyber-support'! Good to keep yourself busy but don't wear yourself out, try sticking your nose in a good book so you can't keep thinking all the time, that is more wearing than anything! Lots of love dear xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It is different when it actually happens. I have just had bad news about DS2 and I want to be strong and hopeful, but I'm finding it hard not to cry with frustration. When we want to help and can't!!!


Sorry for your stress Saxy, hope it is something that can be resolved soon, thinking of you and your DS2 xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Off to see Dreamweaver and Pammie (from the Tea Party) today. Arrived here in Dallas yesterday and had a wonderful Father's Day with brother, DSIL and their son and his family. Great BBQ'd ribs with homemade salads for dinner and just hung around their pool. Their house is awesome and we have our own sitting room and bathroom. I'm amazed at how much less the housing costs are down here. If it weren't for the snakes, bugs and awful heat, we might consider moving here.


Hi Jeanette, enjoy your stay down South, it sounds wonderful and please, please, lots of love and hugs to Jynx and Pammie - and to yourselves, of course!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sorry for your stress Saxy, hope it is something that can be resolved soon, thinking of you and your DS2 xxxx


Thanks xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hi Jeanette, enjoy your stay down South, it sounds wonderful and please, please, lots of love and hugs to Jynx and Pammie - and to yourselves, of course!! xxxxx


absolutely. Huge group hug; add me in.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hi Jeanette, enjoy your stay down South, it sounds wonderful and please, please, lots of love and hugs to Jynx and Pammie - and to yourselves, of course!! xxxxx


What she said xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afteernoon from sunny Surrey. The rain has stopped and the sky is bkue, not sure how long it will last but for the moment it looks lovely.

Angela, loved your story abour your angel friend. How kind.

Barny glad he may be moved nearer home and hope the report from the consultant is good.

Saxy thinking of you and yours and sending big hugs.

Rookie have a lovely time with Jynx and Pammie.

We had a good KnitWIts this morning and spent a lot of time coming up with charity fund raising events. 

I am having a sit and doing a bit of crochet and then I am going to have a look at making a patchwork cushion for LM out of one of her dresses that she has finally grown out of.


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been to S and B but didnt feel much like knitting. I'm not feeling 100% today. Cant quite put my finger on it. Just want to sit quietly.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> It is different when it actually happens. I have just had bad news about DS2 and I want to be strong and hopeful, but I'm finding it hard not to cry with frustration. When we want to help and can't!!!


We are here my Saxy...always got time for you.Dont cry on your own.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> We are here my Saxy...always got time for you.Dont cry on your own.


I ONLY cry on my own. Except when I had to put my cat down.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> This is one of the many types of the Spanish Dancer jellyfish, which is a bit like the blanket!


I love the colors on this one!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not being secretive. It's just that if I don't speak the words they can't be real! And I can't remember the great long word for what the doctors suspect anyway!


I know and I know, too, that you'll tell us when you're up to it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Off to see Dreamweaver and Pammie (from the Tea Party) today. Arrived here in Dallas yesterday and had a wonderful Father's Day with brother, DSIL and their son and his family. Great BBQ'd ribs with homemade salads for dinner and just hung around their pool. Their house is awesome and we have our own sitting room and bathroom. I'm amazed at how much less the housing costs are down here. If it weren't for the snakes, bugs and awful heat, we might consider moving here.


Give Jynx a huge hug from me and enjoy your visit with the two of them. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Thanks Binky, it began with a practice piece with "behind the post" stitch, then I didn't know what to do with it, so I made it into the centre of the blanket, but I think I put to many stitches in some of the rounds, and that is how I got the slight ruffled effect. ????????


Well your doing better than me I have never figured out how to do those post stitches although I am very good at adding stitches apparently, I made DH a blanket and had to keep ripping back because I would notice it flaring out took me forever and I finally gave up when it was big enough for him it was going to be for a kingside bed originally but ended up a twin.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> A good nites sleep can make everything better. Have you tried tightening the straps on your mask. That should hopefully stop the air leaks and make it more comfortable.
> Did you get a motorized scooter? I cannot find any rolling walkers with seats that cost over $200.00. Were they quoting you the complete price or just your portion of the cost?
> Thanks for sharing the heartwarming story. It is always wonderful to hear stories of the "Angels" in the world.


Her insurance paid 80% she paid 20% she is thrilled because they are ordering her a purple one!

She got a rollator it is a walker on wheels with a seat!


----------



## jinx

Love the purple seat idea. I guess purple is rubbing off on us. I must be math challenged. If she was left with a $200.00 bill that would mean the insurance paid $800.00 and the total price was $1,000.00. The price of rolators around here is $200.00 without any payment from insurance.


binkbrice said:


> Her insurance paid 80% she paid 20% she is thrilled because they are ordering her a purple one!
> 
> She got a rollator it is a walker on wheels with a seat!


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> Off to see Dreamweaver and Pammie (from the Tea Party) today. Arrived here in Dallas yesterday and had a wonderful Father's Day with brother, DSIL and their son and his family. Great BBQ'd ribs with homemade salads for dinner and just hung around their pool. Their house is awesome and we have our own sitting room and bathroom. I'm amazed at how much less the housing costs are down here. If it weren't for the snakes, bugs and awful heat, we might consider moving here.


Give Jynx our love and those are all very valid reasons not to move there!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Give Jynx our love and those are all very valid reasons not to move there!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## martina

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxxxxxxxx


From me, too. I could cope with the heat and bugs, but snakes, never!


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not being secretive. It's just that if I don't speak the words they can't be real! And I can't remember the great long word for what the doctors suspect anyway!


Lots of love and hugs coming your way Saxy. xxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

Saxy my dear , you may cry alone all you like but you must realize you are never alone in spirit ... we all love you so so much here and we are all crying with you , praying with you , hoping , loving , walking , running , screaming , knitting and just surviving with you . As we are with the whole group here. Never have i been a part of something so pure. The feelings shared and the love and friendship given here are so warm , honest , and sincere . So even if you dont say the words , big and scary as they can be . 

Please close your eyes and remember ... no matter what or where ... we love you and we are with you ... always.

That goes for all of us here. 
Barny during your Dh's troubles right now .
Everyone of us , no matter the problem .

And GSusan ... I dont like that your just not feeling right , do you have a way to check your blood pressure and suh things ? I did not feel good about you just wanting to sit quietly love.
take an aspirin and rest , but if it continues go to the hospital ... you have had infection troubles with the tooth thing and that can sometimes go off the rails on ya. So be oh so careful please.

Okay i have laid out all the feely ness lol 

CM Its tight on my face , it isn't leaking , its like the mask is so big that i am getting wind burn from the exposed skin inside the mask.
Ive ordered another and if i dont like it i may have to go with the nose pillows even though i didn't really like that one very much .

I am not going to get the purple walker , they called and said i couldnt get it in purple so it is going to be red . .. DH will just have to paint it LOL !! 
But i think i am going to make a call or write a letter to the company and ask them why the do not offer more color options. I went to amazon .com and they have rollater walkers cheaper but i was prescribed this through a medical group so they treat it like a medicine and go through Goulds to fill the order and bill insurance . The insurance covered 80% and my part was still $200. DD1 and i are going to look around and get thrifty and make her a little basket of goodies for my angel and her animals ,she has two cats and a dog . I plan to keep in touch with her and i see a friendship happening , she had us in stitches on the way to her home . . . she is a very funny lady.

OK , time to get moving , thats one thing i have found out ... i have so much more energy and find myself not being so tired and draggy all day  
Hugs and Kisses ya'll !!! XOXOXO


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Saxy my dear , you may cry alone all you like but you must realize you are never alone in spirit ... we all love you so so much here and we are all crying with you , praying with you , hoping , loving , walking , running , screaming , knitting and just surviving with you . As we are with the whole group here. Never have i been a part of something so pure. The feelings shared and the love and friendship given here are so warm , honest , and sincere . So even if you dont say the words , big and scary as they can be .
> 
> Please close your eyes and remember ... no matter what or where ... we love you and we are with you ... always.
> 
> That goes for all of us here.
> Barny during your Dh's troubles right now .
> Everyone of us , no matter the problem .
> 
> And GSusan ... I dont like that your just not feeling right , do you have a way to check your blood pressure and suh things ? I did not feel good about you just wanting to sit quietly love.
> take an aspirin and rest , but if it continues go to the hospital ... you have had infection troubles with the tooth thing and that can sometimes go off the rails on ya. So be oh so careful please.
> 
> Okay i have laid out all the feely ness lol
> 
> CM Its tight on my face , it isn't leaking , its like the mask is so big that i am getting wind burn from the exposed skin inside the mask.
> Ive ordered another and if i dont like it i may have to go with the nose pillows even though i didn't really like that one very much .
> 
> I am not going to get the purple walker , they called and said i couldnt get it in purple so it is going to be red . .. DH will just have to paint it LOL !!
> But i think i am going to make a call or write a letter to the company and ask them why the do not offer more color options. I went to amazon .com and they have rollater walkers cheaper but i was prescribed this through a medical group so they treat it like a medicine and go through Goulds to fill the order and bill insurance . The insurance covered 80% and my part was still $200. DD1 and i are going to look around and get thrifty and make her a little basket of goodies for my angel and her animals ,she has two cats and a dog . I plan to keep in touch with her and i see a friendship happening , she had us in stitches on the way to her home . . . she is a very funny lady.
> 
> OK , time to get moving , thats one thing i have found out ... i have so much more energy and find myself not being so tired and draggy all day
> Hugs and Kisses ya'll !!! XOXOXO


That last bit is really good news, Ange, it's about time you started feeling like your wonderful dear self again!! Always here for you too love, never forget it!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Saxy my dear , you may cry alone all you like but you must realize you are never alone in spirit ... we all love you so so much here and we are all crying with you , praying with you , hoping , loving , walking , running , screaming , knitting and just surviving with you . As we are with the whole group here. Never have i been a part of something so pure. The feelings shared and the love and friendship given here are so warm , honest , and sincere . So even if you dont say the words , big and scary as they can be .
> 
> Please close your eyes and remember ... no matter what or where ... we love you and we are with you ... always.
> 
> That goes for all of us here.
> Barny during your Dh's troubles right now .
> Everyone of us , no matter the problem .
> 
> And GSusan ... I dont like that your just not feeling right , do you have a way to check your blood pressure and suh things ? I did not feel good about you just wanting to sit quietly love.
> take an aspirin and rest , but if it continues go to the hospital ... you have had infection troubles with the tooth thing and that can sometimes go off the rails on ya. So be oh so careful please.
> 
> Okay i have laid out all the feely ness lol
> 
> CM Its tight on my face , it isn't leaking , its like the mask is so big that i am getting wind burn from the exposed skin inside the mask.
> Ive ordered another and if i dont like it i may have to go with the nose pillows even though i didn't really like that one very much .
> 
> I am not going to get the purple walker , they called and said i couldnt get it in purple so it is going to be red . .. DH will just have to paint it LOL !!
> But i think i am going to make a call or write a letter to the company and ask them why the do not offer more color options. I went to amazon .com and they have rollater walkers cheaper but i was prescribed this through a medical group so they treat it like a medicine and go through Goulds to fill the order and bill insurance . The insurance covered 80% and my part was still $200. DD1 and i are going to look around and get thrifty and make her a little basket of goodies for my angel and her animals ,she has two cats and a dog . I plan to keep in touch with her and i see a friendship happening , she had us in stitches on the way to her home . . . she is a very funny lady.
> 
> OK , time to get moving , thats one thing i have found out ... i have so much more energy and find myself not being so tired and draggy all day
> Hugs and Kisses ya'll !!! XOXOXO


You are one very lovely lady; very precious.

I'm hoping to get one of those CPAP (?) things to help me sleep. I've been referred to the sleep clinic.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Saxy my dear , you may cry alone all you like but you must realize you are never alone in spirit ... we all love you so so much here and we are all crying with you , praying with you , hoping , loving , walking , running , screaming , knitting and just surviving with you . As we are with the whole group here. Never have i been a part of something so pure. The feelings shared and the love and friendship given here are so warm , honest , and sincere . So even if you dont say the words , big and scary as they can be .
> 
> Please close your eyes and remember ... no matter what or where ... we love you and we are with you ... always.
> 
> That goes for all of us here.
> Barny during your Dh's troubles right now .
> Everyone of us , no matter the problem .
> 
> And GSusan ... I dont like that your just not feeling right , do you have a way to check your blood pressure and suh things ? I did not feel good about you just wanting to sit quietly love.
> take an aspirin and rest , but if it continues go to the hospital ... you have had infection troubles with the tooth thing and that can sometimes go off the rails on ya. So be oh so careful please.
> 
> Okay i have laid out all the feely ness lol
> 
> CM Its tight on my face , it isn't leaking , its like the mask is so big that i am getting wind burn from the exposed skin inside the mask.
> Ive ordered another and if i dont like it i may have to go with the nose pillows even though i didn't really like that one very much .
> 
> I am not going to get the purple walker , they called and said i couldnt get it in purple so it is going to be red . .. DH will just have to paint it LOL !!
> But i think i am going to make a call or write a letter to the company and ask them why the do not offer more color options. I went to amazon .com and they have rollater walkers cheaper but i was prescribed this through a medical group so they treat it like a medicine and go through Goulds to fill the order and bill insurance . The insurance covered 80% and my part was still $200. DD1 and i are going to look around and get thrifty and make her a little basket of goodies for my angel and her animals ,she has two cats and a dog . I plan to keep in touch with her and i see a friendship happening , she had us in stitches on the way to her home . . . she is a very funny lady.
> 
> OK , time to get moving , thats one thing i have found out ... i have so much more energy and find myself not being so tired and draggy all day
> Hugs and Kisses ya'll !!! XOXOXO


You have a wonderful way with your words, linky. You speak for me, too , about how you feel for this group. Please do not wory ovrer me, as I'm fine. Just a bit tired today. I'll have your love next Tuesday when I go into hospital to have my tooth out. It is stuck inside the gum. I'll be fine. I might take to drink!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> You have a wonderful way with your words, linky. You speak for me, too , about how you feel for this group. Please do not wory ovrer me, as I'm fine. Just a bit tired today. I'll have your love next Tuesday when I go into hospital to have my tooth out. It is stuck inside the gum. I'll be fine. I might take to drink!!!


You've had a busy time of it lately, so it's no wonder you're feeling tired.

I'm off in about an hour to head downtown to meet up with a friend for lunch and then will be heading down to see my sister and my parents for my monthly visit there. Will be back home mid-morning on Wednesday. Will be fun, but it gets a bit tiring not being in my own house, etc. Always enjoy spending time with my sister, though, and I feel it's really important to spend some time with my mom as she really isn't doing very well these days. No umph. She just seems to be giving up. :sm03:

Love you all lots. I hope everyone is having a really good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I ONLY cry on my own. Except when I had to put my cat down.


Sounds just like me except if they spill over inadvertently.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Saxy my dear , you may cry alone all you like but you must realize you are never alone in spirit ... we all love you so so much here and we are all crying with you , praying with you , hoping , loving , walking , running , screaming , knitting and just surviving with you . As we are with the whole group here. Never have i been a part of something so pure. The feelings shared and the love and friendship given here are so warm , honest , and sincere . So even if you dont say the words , big and scary as they can be .
> 
> Please close your eyes and remember ... no matter what or where ... we love you and we are with you ... always.
> 
> That goes for all of us here.
> Barny during your Dh's troubles right now .
> Everyone of us , no matter the problem .
> 
> And GSusan ... I dont like that your just not feeling right , do you have a way to check your blood pressure and suh things ? I did not feel good about you just wanting to sit quietly love.
> take an aspirin and rest , but if it continues go to the hospital ... you have had infection troubles with the tooth thing and that can sometimes go off the rails on ya. So be oh so careful please.
> 
> Okay i have laid out all the feely ness lol
> 
> CM Its tight on my face , it isn't leaking , its like the mask is so big that i am getting wind burn from the exposed skin inside the mask.
> Ive ordered another and if i dont like it i may have to go with the nose pillows even though i didn't really like that one very much .
> 
> I am not going to get the purple walker , they called and said i couldnt get it in purple so it is going to be red . .. DH will just have to paint it LOL !!
> But i think i am going to make a call or write a letter to the company and ask them why the do not offer more color options. I went to amazon .com and they have rollater walkers cheaper but i was prescribed this through a medical group so they treat it like a medicine and go through Goulds to fill the order and bill insurance . The insurance covered 80% and my part was still $200. DD1 and i are going to look around and get thrifty and make her a little basket of goodies for my angel and her animals ,she has two cats and a dog . I plan to keep in touch with her and i see a friendship happening , she had us in stitches on the way to her home . . . she is a very funny lady.
> 
> OK , time to get moving , thats one thing i have found out ... i have so much more energy and find myself not being so tired and draggy all day
> Hugs and Kisses ya'll !!! XOXOXO


Thank you for that Linkan, your first paragraph was very moving, although I do not know much of your history, your post sounds a lot happier now, hope it continues. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> You've had a busy time of it lately, so it's no wonder you're feeling tired.
> 
> I'm off in about an hour to head downtown to meet up with a friend for lunch and then will be heading down to see my sister and my parents for my monthly visit there. Will be back home mid-morning on Wednesday. Will be fun, but it gets a bit tiring not being in my own house, etc. Always enjoy spending time with my sister, though, and I feel it's really important to spend some time with my mom as she really isn't doing very well these days. No umph. She just seems to be giving up. :sm03:
> 
> Love you all lots. I hope everyone is having a really good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I understand completely, I don't know why but it _is_ tiring, staying in someone else's house, more so as we get older, I think!! However, you are right, you need to go and spend time with your mum and your sister and I sincerely hope you find your mum better than you expected! Stay safe!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I understand completely, I don't know why but it _is_ tiring, staying in someone else's house, more so as we get older, I think!! However, you are right, you need to go and spend time with your mum and your sister and I sincerely hope you find your mum better than you expected! Stay safe!! xxxxx


Thank you! xxxooo :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

This afternoon's visit was not as good as I hoped. DH needs a heart echo, and a scan on his carotid artery, I think it is called, in his neck. He seems a lot worse today when it comes to moving, he went back to bed while I was there and didn't have a clue where is right leg was, I had to lift it into bed for him. His memory and the communication between his brain and tongue seems more blocked today. He's still quite bright in himself but I know he is worried. He has to have a 24 hour heart monitor on sometime as well so it doesn't look as though he will be moved for a few days yet. Our new neighbours down the valley are taking me tomorrow, not sure what is happening on Wednesday. At the moment we can still have a laugh in all these trials, hope I can keep his spirits up. I told him I would turn him into a 'leftie' yet. God I hope I can keep this up at least while I am with him. Will catch up later, tears are falling.


----------



## jinx

It is great they are doing the tests. They will find out exactly what the problem is. Sounds like he is getting good care. Continuing to send healing vibes ad gentle hugs.


Barn-dweller said:


> This afternoon's visit was not as good as I hoped. DH needs a heart echo, and a scan on his carotid artery, I think it is called, in his neck. He seems a lot worse today when it comes to moving, he went back to bed while I was there and didn't have a clue where is right leg was, I had to lift it into bed for him. His memory and the communication between his brain and tongue seems more blocked today. He's still quite bright in himself but I know he is worried. He has to have a 24 hour heart monitor on sometime as well so it doesn't look as though he will be moved for a few days yet. Our new neighbours down the valley are taking me tomorrow, not sure what is happening on Wednesday. At the moment we can still have a laugh in all these trials, hope I can keep his spirits up. I told him I would turn him into a 'leftie' yet. God I hope I can keep this up at least while I am with him. Will catch up later, tears are falling.


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> This afternoon's visit was not as good as I hoped. DH needs a heart echo, and a scan on his carotid artery, I think it is called, in his neck. He seems a lot worse today when it comes to moving, he went back to bed while I was there and didn't have a clue where is right leg was, I had to lift it into bed for him. His memory and the communication between his brain and tongue seems more blocked today. He's still quite bright in himself but I know he is worried. He has to have a 24 hour heart monitor on sometime as well so it doesn't look as though he will be moved for a few days yet. Our new neighbours down the valley are taking me tomorrow, not sure what is happening on Wednesday. At the moment we can still have a laugh in all these trials, hope I can keep his spirits up. I told him I would turn him into a 'leftie' yet. God I hope I can keep this up at least while I am with him. Will catch up later, tears are falling.


I'm sorry that you didn't have the visit you hoped for. Do remember that along with his medical problem there is also the fact that he was rushed into hospital, has had tests and a disturbed time, none of which helps when you're ill. Hold on, we are holding on with you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

martina said:


> I'm sorry that you didn't have the visit you hoped for. Do remember that along with his medical problem there is also the fact that he was rushed into hospital, has had tests and a disturbed time, none of which helps when you're ill. Hold on, we are holding on with you.


I am trying hard to hold on but not succeeding very well so far. I try to keep cheerful when I am with him but fall apart when I get home and when everyone is so kind to me. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> I am trying hard to hold on but not succeeding very well so far. I try to keep cheerful when I am with him but fall apart when I get home and when everyone is so kind to me. xx


That is so understandable. Two years ago my ds#2 was in hospital for major surgery and I often had to make excuses and go off for a cry. One day I had a good cry as I arrived because DS was sleeping and the sister of the ward was very helpful. You may well find the staff are almost as supportive of you as they are of your DH. And if you get to know visitors of others on the ward you become supportive to each other.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> This afternoon's visit was not as good as I hoped. DH needs a heart echo, and a scan on his carotid artery, I think it is called, in his neck. He seems a lot worse today when it comes to moving, he went back to bed while I was there and didn't have a clue where is right leg was, I had to lift it into bed for him. His memory and the communication between his brain and tongue seems more blocked today. He's still quite bright in himself but I know he is worried. He has to have a 24 hour heart monitor on sometime as well so it doesn't look as though he will be moved for a few days yet. Our new neighbours down the valley are taking me tomorrow, not sure what is happening on Wednesday. At the moment we can still have a laugh in all these trials, hope I can keep his spirits up. I told him I would turn him into a 'leftie' yet. God I hope I can keep this up at least while I am with him. Will catch up later, tears are falling.


You will keep it up, us women have amazing strength when it's really needed, use some of ours if you run out!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You will keep it up, us women have amazing strength when it's really needed, use some of ours if you run out!! Xxxx


Aren't you feeling weaker already?


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Barny, sending you calming vibes to help you sleep.. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Barny, sending you calming vibes to help you sleep.. xxx


Thanks Purple hopefully they will arrive soon as I am waiting until I'm dead on my feet before I attempt to go to bed.


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks Purple hopefully they will arrive soon as I am waiting until I'm dead on my feet before I attempt to go to bed.


When you get to bed try silencing your worries by telling yourself, " I will deal with it in the morning, I must sleep now" . It worked for me when I had a distressing situation. You need your sleep in order to be able to help your husband at this time. Goodnight.


----------



## Barn-dweller

martina said:


> When you get to bed try silencing your worries by telling yourself, " I will deal with it in the morning, I must sleep now" . It worked for me when I had a distressing situation. You need your sleep in order to be able to help your husband at this time. Goodnight.


Night night I shall be in bed soon.xx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Love the purple seat idea. I guess purple is rubbing off on us. I must be math challenged. If she was left with a $200.00 bill that would mean the insurance paid $800.00 and the total price was $1,000.00. The price of rolators around here is $200.00 without any payment from insurance.


That is pricey isn't it hhhhmmmm......might have to do some checking because I think my DM had to pay close to that.


----------



## binkbrice

Barny lots of love and hugs coming your way!

Saxy I know how we worry about our kids we are here for you like Linky said when you are ready to talk about it!


----------



## binkbrice

Well day one is done and it is HOT in here except my living room might sleep out here tonight!

I have an early morning as they will be back to continue working I have to say they do not waste any time and they worked hard except for a lunch break.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you for that Linkan, your first paragraph was very moving, although I do not know much of your history, your post sounds a lot happier now, hope it continues. xx


Thanks, things are a roller coaster anymore sooner or later ya just gotta put your hands up and go with the roll. ... or Flo as she is known here


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> You will keep it up, us women have amazing strength when it's really needed, use some of ours if you run out!! Xxxx


Ditto what she said. .
I believe women see straight to the center of things. See a need fill a need. Your such a strong wonderful woman and you can do this for him and for you .. just remember one piece of advice I have. . .
Do not try to think ahead or process or any of that foolishness, because you can't. ... you can deal with any problem one at a time and only when you are faced with it. Ask yourself what do I need to do today, right now this minute to make a difference? And then do it. .. you are important, love is a powerful thing! So just love him. . Show up, and be you. Knowing that just over your shoulder you have a group of the most amazing women I have ever known and me lol doing everything we can to lift you up 
Love you lady... also. ... Um is perfectly fine to cry ya know. .. it doesn't mean you aren't dealing it means you are feeling.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> That is pricey isn't it hhhhmmmm......might have to do some checking because I think my DM had to pay close to that.


That's what I said. .. idk , I'm going to dig further. .I have to make a visit to the medicare office soon anyway.


----------



## linkan

OK here is my little sweet pea. ..rocking a summer dress with her knit winter hat from her Nonna lol


----------



## linkan

Mommy said she insisted on wearing her hat from Nonna and wouldn't leave the house without it lol ... Nonna may have spoiled her a little bit heeheehee

Okay mask is on and I'm gonna go to sleep for a few. .. it isn't the right one but it's still a huge difference! I love it. 
XOXOXO everyone and GSusan I'm gonna take your word for it and I will give you all my energy when you go in for the tooth 
????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Saxy, sending you and your DS2 and everyone warm and consoling hugs. xxxooo


From me too. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Enjoy. It has stopped raining here now, but there are huge puddles everywhere. Hopefully the sun can get through the clouds.


We are getting a lot of rain; but then it is winter here, and berthing colder by the day! ????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You will keep it up, us women have amazing strength when it's really needed, use some of ours if you run out!! Xxxx


I completely agree. We're with you, Barny. :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not being secretive. It's just that if I don't speak the words they can't be real! And I can't remember the great long word for what the doctors suspect anyway!


My thoughts are with you and yours Saxy, I hope things aren't as bad as they seem at the moment! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Lovely and a brilliant stash-buster!!! xxx


Thanks, it was a bit of fun sometimes too ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Not alone girl, we're all here and we all have broad shoulders for you to cry on. Just try and imagine we are there with you, supporting you. Hang in there kid, Wednesday will soon be here and you will have some real support xxxxxxxxxxx


Londy is right, we may not be there physically, but we are definitely there in Spirit! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It IS just like your blanket so it's well named and well crocheted!!


Thank you, I just love those creatures, they are beautiful.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well your doing better than me I have never figured out how to do those post stitches although I am very good at adding stitches apparently, I made DH a blanket and had to keep ripping back because I would notice it flaring out took me forever and I finally gave up when it was big enough for him it was going to be for a kingside bed originally but ended up a twin.


I only ever make the knitted, or crocheted blankets until I get sick of doing them, otherwise I would never have done a second one, but they are always at least a single bed size! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Love the purple seat idea. I guess purple is rubbing off on us. I must be math challenged. If she was left with a $200.00 bill that would mean the insurance paid $800.00 and the total price was $1,000.00. The price of rolators around here is $200.00 without any payment from insurance.


Jinx I am on the same track as you, and I was almost a maths mastermind, when I was younger! That would have to be one hell of a rolator, for that price, I think I would have gone for a Gofa instead; unless a receipt was sent to claim a rebate, after the purchase! (⊙ө⊙) ㄟ( °ө° )ㄏ


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Give Jynx our love and those are all very valid reasons not to move there!


Sounds like my kind of climate, which state is it in? ???????????? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Give Jynx our love and those are all very valid reasons not to move there!


That almost sounds like the region I live in, what state is it? ????????????(⊙ө⊙) ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Give Jynx a huge hug from me and enjoy your visit with the two of them. xxxooo


From me to please, if you get this in time! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

martina said:


> From me, too. I could cope with the heat and bugs, but snakes, never!


There are many different types of snakes here, but we rarely see them. They usually try to stay out of the way of people. Are there any snakes anywhere in UK, or is it to cold for them?


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Saxy my dear , you may cry alone all you like but you must realize you are never alone in spirit ... we all love you so so much here and we are all crying with you , praying with you , hoping , loving , walking , running , screaming , knitting and just surviving with you . As we are with the whole group here. Never have i been a part of something so pure. The feelings shared and the love and friendship given here are so warm , honest , and sincere . So even if you dont say the words , big and scary as they can be .
> 
> Please close your eyes and remember ... no matter what or where ... we love you and we are with you ... always.
> 
> That goes for all of us here.
> Barny during your Dh's troubles right now .
> Everyone of us , no matter the problem .
> 
> And GSusan ... I dont like that your just not feeling right , do you have a way to check your blood pressure and suh things ? I did not feel good about you just wanting to sit quietly love.
> take an aspirin and rest , but if it continues go to the hospital ... you have had infection troubles with the tooth thing and that can sometimes go off the rails on ya. So be oh so careful please.
> 
> Okay i have laid out all the feely ness lol
> 
> CM Its tight on my face , it isn't leaking , its like the mask is so big that i am getting wind burn from the exposed skin inside the mask.
> Ive ordered another and if i dont like it i may have to go with the nose pillows even though i didn't really like that one very much .
> 
> I am not going to get the purple walker , they called and said i couldnt get it in purple so it is going to be red . .. DH will just have to paint it LOL !!
> But i think i am going to make a call or write a letter to the company and ask them why the do not offer more color options. I went to amazon .com and they have rollater walkers cheaper but i was prescribed this through a medical group so they treat it like a medicine and go through Goulds to fill the order and bill insurance . The insurance covered 80% and my part was still $200. DD1 and i are going to look around and get thrifty and make her a little basket of goodies for my angel and her animals ,she has two cats and a dog . I plan to keep in touch with her and i see a friendship happening , she had us in stitches on the way to her home . . . she is a very funny lady.
> 
> OK , time to get moving , thats one thing i have found out ... i have so much more energy and find myself not being so tired and draggy all day
> Hugs and Kisses ya'll !!! XOXOXO


I had to use a CPAP machine for a while, but I couldn't cope with the full mask, so I tried a few different nose mask ones, and ended up using one of those. Once I lost all of the fluid I retained when I was prescribed Lyrica, I found that I don't need the CPAP anymore, so try as many as you need too, and make sure that you get one that really suits you! I also stopped the Lyrics, because it was drowning me slowly, with my own cellular fluids!!! (⊙ө⊙) (⊙ω⊙)


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> That's what I said. .. idk , I'm going to dig further. .I have to make a visit to the medicare office soon anyway.


To me, it sounds like your medical cover, or the place you get the rolator from (one or both), are ripping you and the rest of the people who have insurance off, by making you all believe that you HAVE to do things a certain way, to be able to get the treatments you nee to live in a safe and healthy way. I don't know much (anything really) about the health system in the US, but I DO know that a ROLATOR is nowhere near worth $1000.00, in anybodies money. Please do check it out, and find out why it still cost $200.00, when it really should only cost around $20.00, after your fund pays their part. Perhaps check the price of them in any Chemist shops around the place; you might get a bit of a surprise!

Sorry about the rant, but it just makes me angry when people are being rippled off anywhere, and seemingly by a type of business that is supposed to be helping to make medical expenses easier to afford.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Lots of love and hugs coming your way Saxy. xxxxxxx


From the Antipodes also! There is a huge blanket of love and support wrapped around each of us, and they are all connected, so draw the strength that you need, and we will all be there! xoxoxoxoxo

Susan, please get to your doctor for a check up, there might be something else going on with you that needs to be checked out; so please get checked! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It is great they are doing the tests. They will find out exactly what the problem is. Sounds like he is getting good care. Continuing to send healing vibes ad gentle hugs.


I have no different words to add, so I will just say "ditto from me also" xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> That is so understandable. Two years ago my ds#2 was in hospital for major surgery and I often had to make excuses and go off for a cry. One day I had a good cry as I arrived because DS was sleeping and the sister of the ward was very helpful. You may well find the staff are almost as supportive of you as they are of your DH. And if you get to know visitors of others on the ward you become supportive to each other.


This very true, Barny ....... having worked as a nurse for many years, the nurse are also there for you, as far as they are concerned; and visitors to the same area as your DH is, will understand, and the support between those who are going through similar things is invaluable. I do hope that dh's condition improves. xxxxoooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Aren't you feeling weaker already?


We never get weaker, because we refill from the universal stores, of whatever is needed!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> OK here is my little sweet pea. ..rocking a summer dress with her knit winter hat from her Nonna lol


She is gorgeous, lots of people either wear their favourite winter hat with their summer clothes, or their favourite doc martins bolts with their lightweight summer dresses, a lot of the younger ones anyway, and it looks perfectly fine. I am thinking of getting some winter tunic type tops, to wear with my black fleecy tights, so I don't get strangled by my jeans; which seem to get tighter in the cold weather and don't keep me very warm!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Off to the coven this morning. Sending loads of hugs to everyone, especially Barny and her DH and Saxy and family. I will catch up with you all later. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> This afternoon's visit was not as good as I hoped. DH needs a heart echo, and a scan on his carotid artery, I think it is called, in his neck. He seems a lot worse today when it comes to moving, he went back to bed while I was there and didn't have a clue where is right leg was, I had to lift it into bed for him. His memory and the communication between his brain and tongue seems more blocked today. He's still quite bright in himself but I know he is worried. He has to have a 24 hour heart monitor on sometime as well so it doesn't look as though he will be moved for a few days yet. Our new neighbours down the valley are taking me tomorrow, not sure what is happening on Wednesday. At the moment we can still have a laugh in all these trials, hope I can keep his spirits up. I told him I would turn him into a 'leftie' yet. God I hope I can keep this up at least while I am with him. Will catch up later, tears are falling.


Keep talking to us; know that we love and care about you; and you will be stronger for him.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Aren't you feeling weaker already?


No. Being supportive to those you care about makes you stronger.


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls 17C. Today its over 60's day. 

Barny I hope your DH is on the mend now. 

Saxy ('m sending you hugs.

Everyone else have a good day.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> OK here is my little sweet pea. ..rocking a summer dress with her knit winter hat from her Nonna lol


She is beautiful linky...


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all from beautiful Scotland. We are having a rest this morning after all our traveling. Going out later for a drive, tomorrow we plan to go to see Edinburgh.
The wifi is terrible here so haven't been able to read all the posts so I sending love to you all, especially Barney & Saxy. I'll try & read through later. Xx


----------



## jinx

So sweet and precious. The winter hat is the perfect accessory to a beautiful summer dress.


linkan said:


> OK here is my little sweet pea. ..rocking a summer dress with her knit winter hat from her Nonna lol


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone, another day another trip to hospital. Have been up since 7, cleaned all through the kitchen and done the bathrooms so am now having a well earned cup of tea and a sit down. With SIL coming tomorrow thought I'd better make the place a bit more presentable. Not sure whether I'll get the hoovering and dusting in but tough, if it bothers her she can do it. I have decided, if all is OK when I visit, to broach the subject of the car. I think this might be quite a long recovery journey and it is no good waiting until the end as it could go on for ages and and mustn't rely on all the neighbours, they have lives to live too. Anyway we'll see how it goes. It is lovely to have someone to voice my thoughts to even though it is through cyber space. Had one piece of good news last night, well two if you count Wales winning, my cousin's daughter is expecting her second baby. She is in her 40's and has lost two but presumably as we are being told she must be past the danger period. Will catch up now and see you all later, love you all and your support. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Aren't you feeling weaker already?


Nah, plenty left in there!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Ditto what she said. .
> I believe women see straight to the center of things. See a need fill a need. Your such a strong wonderful woman and you can do this for him and for you .. just remember one piece of advice I have. . .
> Do not try to think ahead or process or any of that foolishness, because you can't. ... you can deal with any problem one at a time and only when you are faced with it. Ask yourself what do I need to do today, right now this minute to make a difference? And then do it. .. you are important, love is a powerful thing! So just love him. . Show up, and be you. Knowing that just over your shoulder you have a group of the most amazing women I have ever known and me lol doing everything we can to lift you up
> Love you lady... also. ... Um is perfectly fine to cry ya know. .. it doesn't mean you aren't dealing it means you are feeling.


Well said Ange!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> OK here is my little sweet pea. ..rocking a summer dress with her knit winter hat from her Nonna lol


She is such a little cutie and Sweet Pea suits her perfectly!! She's going to be a heart breaker!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That almost sounds like the region I live in, what state is it? ????????????(⊙ө⊙) ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Texas!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> There are many different types of snakes here, but we rarely see them. They usually try to stay out of the way of people. Are there any snakes anywhere in UK, or is it to cold for them?


We have adders, which are not aggressive and will only bite if hurt or trodden on. Apparently, no-one has died from an adder bite in the UK for over 20 years!! I have done my fair share of countryside walking but have never seen one!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from beautiful Scotland. We are having a rest this morning after all our traveling. Going out later for a drive, tomorrow we plan to go to see Edinburgh.
> The wifi is terrible here so haven't been able to read all the posts so I sending love to you all, especially Barney & Saxy. I'll try & read through later. Xx


Keep on enjoying your road trip Chris, it sounds wonderful!! Hope the weather is being kind too!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, another day another trip to hospital. Have been up since 7, cleaned all through the kitchen and done the bathrooms so am now having a well earned cup of tea and a sit down. With SIL coming tomorrow thought I'd better make the place a bit more presentable. Not sure whether I'll get the hoovering and dusting in but tough, if it bothers her she can do it. I have decided, if all is OK when I visit, to broach the subject of the car. I think this might be quite a long recovery journey and it is no good waiting until the end as it could go on for ages and and mustn't rely on all the neighbours, they have lives to live too. Anyway we'll see how it goes. It is lovely to have someone to voice my thoughts to even though it is through cyber space. Had one piece of good news last night, well two if you count Wales winning, my cousin's daughter is expecting her second baby. She is in her 40's and has lost two but presumably as we are being told she must be past the danger period. Will catch up now and see you all later, love you all and your support. xxx


Great news about the baby dear, funny how a little sunshine drops in when we need it!! You are right about the car, you need to be independent and see DH whenever you want without having to rely on your wonderful neighbours all the time. They have been great but time to set yourself free now!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Great news about the baby dear, funny how a little sunshine drops in when we need it!! You are right about the car, you need to be independent and see DH whenever you want without having to rely on your wonderful neighbours all the time. They have been great but time to set yourself free now!! xxxx


Wish me luck with this then, he loves his car and I must admit it is lovely and comfortable but totally useless for me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 14'C (57'F). The heat and humidity have moved away. All I have wanted to do the last few days is sleep someplace cool. I've been dumping water everywhere. Yesterday I even dumped 1/2 a bottle of water into my file cabinet. On Sunday I dumped a cooler full of water all over the kitchen countertop and floor. I should have filled the tub with cool water and climbed in. I would have had less water to dry up. Today the weather has finally changed and I'm hoping to catch up on my sleep tonight after Knit Night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish me luck with this then, he loves his car and I must admit it is lovely and comfortable but totally useless for me.


I wish you luck. You need a car you can drive.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> We have adders, which are not aggressive and will only bite if hurt or trodden on. Apparently, no-one has died from an adder bite in the UK for over 20 years!! I have done my fair share of countryside walking but have never seen one!!


We have rattlesnakes in a couple of the provincial parks hours to the north of us. I've never seen one in the wild there. They are our only poisonous snake. The last death from these snake was over 40 years ago. Most people hear them and back away.
I've seen water snakes, harmless, and live in quantities in the rocks on the edge of water. I've also seen our garter snakes, small, harmless and quick to run away.
Mum hates snakes. If there is a snake anywhere, she will find it.

And Judi, is there anything in your country that isn't dangerous? :sm08: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, another day another trip to hospital. Have been up since 7, cleaned all through the kitchen and done the bathrooms so am now having a well earned cup of tea and a sit down. With SIL coming tomorrow thought I'd better make the place a bit more presentable. Not sure whether I'll get the hoovering and dusting in but tough, if it bothers her she can do it. I have decided, if all is OK when I visit, to broach the subject of the car. I think this might be quite a long recovery journey and it is no good waiting until the end as it could go on for ages and and mustn't rely on all the neighbours, they have lives to live too. Anyway we'll see how it goes. It is lovely to have someone to voice my thoughts to even though it is through cyber space. Had one piece of good news last night, well two if you count Wales winning, my cousin's daughter is expecting her second baby. She is in her 40's and has lost two but presumably as we are being told she must be past the danger period. Will catch up now and see you all later, love you all and your support. xxx


I think you've done more than you need to for SIL. 
That is good news about the new baby.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all from beautiful Scotland. We are having a rest this morning after all our traveling. Going out later for a drive, tomorrow we plan to go to see Edinburgh.
> The wifi is terrible here so haven't been able to read all the posts so I sending love to you all, especially Barney & Saxy. I'll try & read through later. Xx


Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 17C. Today its over 60's day.
> 
> Barny I hope your DH is on the mend now.
> 
> Saxy ('m sending you hugs.
> 
> Everyone else have a good day.


You have a good day too. I hope you are feeling more yourself today.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Have just rung the hospital, not the news I wanted, he was very disorientated when they put him to bed last night so are now monitoring that. He has been put on the transfer list to the slightly nearer hospital but it could be a few days yet before he goes. I will visit this afternoon with trepidation.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> OK here is my little sweet pea. ..rocking a summer dress with her knit winter hat from her Nonna lol


Sweet Pea looks quite happy with herself and her fashion statement. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> My thoughts are with you and yours Saxy, I hope things aren't as bad as they seem at the moment! xoxoxo


I'll add a big hug to those thoughts too. I hope things look better for you soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm late, time to go.

May all of us have a better day than yesterday, and a better one still tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish me luck with this then, he loves his car and I must admit it is lovely and comfortable but totally useless for me.


Good luck dear, he knows it make sense!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 14'C (57'F). The heat and humidity have moved away. All I have wanted to do the last few days is sleep someplace cool. I've been dumping water everywhere. Yesterday I even dumped 1/2 a bottle of water into my file cabinet. On Sunday I dumped a cooler full of water all over the kitchen countertop and floor. I should have filled the tub with cool water and climbed in. I would have had less water to dry up. Today the weather has finally changed and I'm hoping to catch up on my sleep tonight after Knit Night.


I'm sure a psychologist would make some sense out of your spilled water!! How about going for a swim?!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have rattlesnakes in a couple of the provincial parks hours to the north of us. I've never seen one in the wild there. They are our only poisonous snake. The last death from these snake was over 40 years ago. Most people hear them and back away.
> I've seen water snakes, harmless, and live in quantities in the rocks on the edge of water. I've also seen our garter snakes, small, harmless and quick to run away.
> Mum hates snakes. If there is a snake anywhere, she will find it.
> 
> And Judi, is there anything in your country that isn't dangerous? :sm08: :sm09:


Had a good think about that one and I could only come up with Koalas! Even the 'roos can punch you in the face!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have just rung the hospital, not the news I wanted, he was very disorientated when they put him to bed last night so are now monitoring that. He has been put on the transfer list to the slightly nearer hospital but it could be a few days yet before he goes. I will visit this afternoon with trepidation.


I expect you are on your way by now but keep smiling until your jaws ache!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

DH and I had a fantastic time with Dreamweaver (Jynx) and her DH, Gerry, yesterday. We spent from 10:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. talking and talking, etc. Gerry had made pulled pork for Father's Day, so we had a wonderful meal of fresh tomatoes with cheese and basil and micro-grens plus the pulled pork sandwiches with cole slaw. Yummm. I'd seen many of Jynx's creations in crochet in knitting, but got to see her cross-stitch samplers, etc. and they are fantastic. Plus, she showed me her weaving and beading and quilting and so many other things. I'm officially green with envy of her upstairs craft room. It has room for a full size cutting table and 3 sewing machines plus ironing board and so much counter space and storage. She (and Gerry) are such a delight and I'm so happy we could spend time with them and I'm thankful to call them our friends. We had some crossed signals with Pam, but will plan on seeing her in August for the KAP if possible. We're planning for Jynx and Pam to fly into Chicago from TX and then ride with me to Ohio. Should be a very talkative car ride!


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been to the over 60's and I won...(I know I get you all excited) $4.! I never won the raffle but My friend shared hers with me.


----------



## jinx

Morning everyone. Yes it is still morning in my little corner of the world. I just had the weirdest breakfast. I scrambled some eggs and meant to add cheese. Instead I grabbed the tupperware container that had onions and peas and cheese in it for my lunch time salad. It had an interesting flavor. I think I will make another omelet salad tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> DH and I had a fantastic time with Dreamweaver (Jynx) and her DH, Gerry, yesterday. We spent from 10:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. talking and talking, etc. Gerry had made pulled pork for Father's Day, so we had a wonderful meal of fresh tomatoes with cheese and basil and micro-grens plus the pulled pork sandwiches with cole slaw. Yummm. I'd seen many of Jynx's creations in crochet in knitting, but got to see her cross-stitch samplers, etc. and they are fantastic. Plus, she showed me her weaving and beading and quilting and so many other things. I'm officially green with envy of her upstairs craft room. It has room for a full size cutting table and 3 sewing machines plus ironing board and so much counter space and storage. She (and Gerry) are such a delight and I'm so happy we could spend time with them and I'm thankful to call them our friends. We had some crossed signals with Pam, but will plan on seeing her in August for the KAP if possible. We're planning for Jynx and Pam to fly into Chicago from TX and then ride with me to Ohio. Should be a very talkative car ride!


Oh how wonderful! I remember Jynx talking about her wonderful craft room and being envious, although now, I have on of my own. Did you ask her to please come back and chat a while with us? I do miss her wit and wisdom on here. Glad you had a great time and lunch sounds wonderful!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to the over 60's and I won...(I know I get you all excited) $4.! I never won the raffle but My friend shared hers with me.


Well done, £4 is £4!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Yes it is still morning in my little corner of the world. I just had the weirdest breakfast. I scrambled some eggs and meant to add cheese. Instead I grabbed the tupperware container that had onions and peas and cheese in it for my lunch time salad. It had an interesting flavor. I think I will make another omelet salad tomorrow.


That's how recipes are invented, I guess! Glad it was not only edible but worthy of repeating!! xxx


----------



## lifeline

Link to add jump to page http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410266-1.html


----------



## Islander

Good morning everyone, we had the most awesome thunder/lighting storm yesterday afternoon. It went on for hours... DH and I sat on the front porch with our tea and enjoyed every minute of it. Yesterday was our 33rd wedding anniversary and we celebrated by going to the Drs. first! Good check up, we go every month so our fine Dr. can keep an eye on DH. After that coffee and treats at an eclectic coffee shop.. fantastic art hanging on all the walls, many playing chess and lots of people coming in and out. A little camera shop next door, Mr. J is going to start shooting film again with his golden oldie camera. I'm quite excited as it's another enjoyment we can share together. He told me I was a "keeper"! Sending love to all of you, I know right now for some life is not easy. Hugs, Trish


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> No. Being supportive to those you care about makes you stronger.


It does.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I had to use a CPAP machine for a while, but I couldn't cope with the full mask, so I tried a few different nose mask ones, and ended up using one of those. Once I lost all of the fluid I retained when I was prescribed Lyrica, I found that I don't need the CPAP anymore, so try as many as you need too, and make sure that you get one that really suits you! I also stopped the Lyrics, because it was drowning me slowly, with my own cellular fluids!!! (⊙ө⊙) (⊙ω⊙)


Sometimes it's an art to get the masks fitted right... their finicky!


----------



## grandma susan

DH has gone to DS's to help him with HIS car now. The AA has been called and he has had to have a flat bed lorry to get him home. Theres one car in bits at our house (GS1"s), DIL's is in the garage because of the crash and now DS's is tied up at his house. What a family!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Yes it is still morning in my little corner of the world. I just had the weirdest breakfast. I scrambled some eggs and meant to add cheese. Instead I grabbed the tupperware container that had onions and peas and cheese in it for my lunch time salad. It had an interesting flavor. I think I will make another omelet salad tomorrow.


I had jalapeño poppers for breakfast the other day... don't you think that's sort of weird!!!
:sm02:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> DH has gone to DS's to help him with HIS car now. The AA has been called and he has had to have a flat bed lorry to get him home. Theres one car in bits at our house (GS1"s), DIL's is in the garage because of the crash and now DS's is tied up at his house. What a family!


Cars are such a pain aren't they Grandma Susan? There's always something! xox


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Cars are such a pain aren't they Grandma Susan? There's always something! xox


Nice to see you on again Trish, ?I'm also pleased that admin have made it possible to jump to what page we want. Thankyou Rebecca.


----------



## Islander

Now to wash my windows... I've been putting it off for weeks. Going to try this, only going to use a few drops of liquid dish soap. Found it on KP. When you have sparkling window the rest of the house doesn't look so bad!

******no squeegeeing or drying required! Just spray with garden hose, wash with mop, spray again and sit back and let Mother Nature take care of the rest!******

Wanna know the “recipe”??? Of course you do!

Homemade Streak-Free Window Cleaner

1/2 bottle of “Jet Dry” (the bottle I bought was just under 7 ounces so I measured out 3.5 ounces)
4 Tablespoons Alcohol (I used rubbing alcohol….70% I believe)
1/4 Cup Ammonia
1 handful of powdered dish-washer soap (which depending on the size of your hand could probably vary quite a bit! I used a “handful” which looked to me to be about 1/4 cup. Give or take.)
2 Gallons of Hot Water

Wet Windows first.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Now to wash my windows... I've been putting it off for weeks. Going to try this, only going to use a few drops of liquid dish soap. Found it on KP. When you have sparkling window the rest of the house doesn't look so bad!
> 
> ******no squeegeeing or drying required! Just spray with garden hose, wash with mop, spray again and sit back and let Mother Nature take care of the rest!******
> 
> Wanna know the "recipe"??? Of course you do!
> 
> Homemade Streak-Free Window Cleaner
> 
> 1/2 bottle of "Jet Dry" (the bottle I bought was just under 7 ounces so I measured out 3.5 ounces)
> 4 Tablespoons Alcohol (I used rubbing alcohol….70% I believe)
> 1/4 Cup Ammonia
> 1 handful of powdered dish-washer soap (which depending on the size of your hand could probably vary quite a bit! I used a "handful" which looked to me to be about 1/4 cup. Give or take.)
> 2 Gallons of Hot Water
> 
> Wet Windows first.


Thank goodness I have a window cleaning man. He comes every 4/6 weeks and is not too expensive to do the outsides of the house and porch....I dont suppose you'll have many people near you to help you?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning everyone, we had the most awesome thunder/lighting storm yesterday afternoon. It went on for hours... DH and I sat on the front porch with our tea and enjoyed every minute of it. Yesterday was our 33rd wedding anniversary and we celebrated by going to the Drs. first! Good check up, we go every month so our fine Dr. can keep an eye on DH. After that coffee and treats at an eclectic coffee shop.. fantastic art hanging on all the walls, many playing chess and lots of people coming in and out. A little camera shop next door, Mr. J is going to start shooting film again with his golden oldie camera. I'm quite excited as it's another enjoyment we can share together. He told me I was a "keeper"! Sending love to all of you, I know right now for some life is not easy. Hugs, Trish


Happy wedding anniversary for yesterday, glad you had a nice day.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy wedding anniversary for yesterday, glad you had a nice day.


Thank you Barny, everyday I count my blessings to have met such a wonderful person. We've had a good life together!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well things are about the same, still waiting for more tests but at least he was dressed today and had managed to shave himself. I think I lost the first battle of the cars but don't worry the war isn't over yet. At first it was we'll wait a few days and see what happens to give it a couple of weeks and we'll see. I told him I didn't want to be so isolated with no form of transport and could keep relying on the neighbour for we don't know how long. Anyway I told him to think it over tonight 'cause something has to be done. So round 2 tomorrow. He's still having awful problems with his words and is now getting some of them wrong. Anyway I left him to have a doze and feel much better tonight than I did last night.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Thank goodness I have a window cleaning man. He comes every 4/6 weeks and is not too expensive to do the outsides of the house and porch....I dont suppose you'll have many people near you to help you?


If I could talk the fire department into washing my windows... maybe! Remind me next time I need to buy a house on the ground.... you have a point there Susan, I should probably look into it! xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Well things are about the same, still waiting for more tests but at least he was dressed today and had managed to shave himself. I think I lost the first battle of the cars but don't worry the war isn't over yet. At first it was we'll wait a few days and see what happens to give it a couple of weeks and we'll see. I told him I didn't want to be so isolated with no form of transport and could keep relying on the neighbour for we don't know how long. Anyway I told him to think it over tonight 'cause something has to be done. So round 2 tomorrow. He's still having awful problems with his words and is now getting some of them wrong. Anyway I left him to have a doze and feel much better tonight than I did last night.


Dressed and shaved what a good start, good on your DH!
Give him a little time to adjust to the news, your doing the right thing! 
He'll be very fatigued right now. It can be so frustrating when things don't come out right when you know what you want to say! Do you think they will have a speech therapist at the new hospital ? 
One day at a time.. glad you are feeling better today. xox Trish


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> DH and I had a fantastic time with Dreamweaver (Jynx) and her DH, Gerry, yesterday. We spent from 10:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. talking and talking, etc. Gerry had made pulled pork for Father's Day, so we had a wonderful meal of fresh tomatoes with cheese and basil and micro-grens plus the pulled pork sandwiches with cole slaw. Yummm. I'd seen many of Jynx's creations in crochet in knitting, but got to see her cross-stitch samplers, etc. and they are fantastic. Plus, she showed me her weaving and beading and quilting and so many other things. I'm officially green with envy of her upstairs craft room. It has room for a full size cutting table and 3 sewing machines plus ironing board and so much counter space and storage. She (and Gerry) are such a delight and I'm so happy we could spend time with them and I'm thankful to call them our friends. We had some crossed signals with Pam, but will plan on seeing her in August for the KAP if possible. We're planning for Jynx and Pam to fly into Chicago from TX and then ride with me to Ohio. Should be a very talkative car ride!


So pleased you had a good time with Jynx and Gerry. Hope they are both doing ok. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning everyone, we had the most awesome thunder/lighting storm yesterday afternoon. It went on for hours... DH and I sat on the front porch with our tea and enjoyed every minute of it. Yesterday was our 33rd wedding anniversary and we celebrated by going to the Drs. first! Good check up, we go every month so our fine Dr. can keep an eye on DH. After that coffee and treats at an eclectic coffee shop.. fantastic art hanging on all the walls, many playing chess and lots of people coming in and out. A little camera shop next door, Mr. J is going to start shooting film again with his golden oldie camera. I'm quite excited as it's another enjoyment we can share together. He told me I was a "keeper"! Sending love to all of you, I know right now for some life is not easy. Hugs, Trish


Happy anniversary Trish and your DH. Sounds like things are ok in your neck of the woods. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Well things are about the same, still waiting for more tests but at least he was dressed today and had managed to shave himself. I think I lost the first battle of the cars but don't worry the war isn't over yet. At first it was we'll wait a few days and see what happens to give it a couple of weeks and we'll see. I told him I didn't want to be so isolated with no form of transport and could keep relying on the neighbour for we don't know how long. Anyway I told him to think it over tonight 'cause something has to be done. So round 2 tomorrow. He's still having awful problems with his words and is now getting some of them wrong. Anyway I left him to have a doze and feel much better tonight than I did last night.


So glad you are feeling better. It also sounds as if your DH is making small steps in the right direction. I am sure he will come round to getting a car you can drive. I remember that when my Mum had a stroke she would get quite argumentative . As well as making small 
steps forward she would make many sideways and even some backwards. I know it's hard but a weird sense of humour helps and l used to tease which l think, no I know, she appreciated as it made her feel normal. Sending loads of healing vibes and hugs to you both xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Dressed and shaved what a good start, good on your DH!
> Give him a little time to adjust to the news, your doing the right thing!
> He'll be very fatigued right now. It can be so frustrating when things don't come out right when you know what you want to say! Do you think they will have a speech therapist at the new hospital ?
> One day at a time.. glad you are feeling better today. xox Trish


Yes I have a feeling it might be more of a rehab centre once everything has been found and sorted at the hospital he is in. Don't worry I can be very persistent.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Nice to see you on again Trish, ?I'm also pleased that admin have made it possible to jump to what page we want. Thankyou Rebecca.


No problem :sm02: :sm24: :sm09: it was you I was particularly thinking of when I posted the link. And my family think I am mad because I copied the link just as dinner was ready but I couldn't eat until I had pasted it just incase it escaped from my finger :sm04:


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Thank you Barny, everyday I count my blessings to have met such a wonderful person. We've had a good life together!


Happy anniversary Trish xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Well things are about the same, still waiting for more tests but at least he was dressed today and had managed to shave himself. I think I lost the first battle of the cars but don't worry the war isn't over yet. At first it was we'll wait a few days and see what happens to give it a couple of weeks and we'll see. I told him I didn't want to be so isolated with no form of transport and could keep relying on the neighbour for we don't know how long. Anyway I told him to think it over tonight 'cause something has to be done. So round 2 tomorrow. He's still having awful problems with his words and is now getting some of them wrong. Anyway I left him to have a doze and feel much better tonight than I did last night.


That sounds a little more positive. I hope you have a better night's sleep xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

I'm off to bed very soon now after knitting as fast as I could all evening in the hope I could do more rows than my ball of wool wanted to so I didn't have to frog a few rows, went to get the final ball only to discover I have two 'final balls' :sm02: :sm04: so now I don't have to frog back, in fact I might even get another pattern repeat done :sm24:


----------



## jinx

I was thinking after I sent that message that a salad and a omelet have a lot of the same usual ingredients. Just cannot picture lettuce or carrots in an omelet. Then again I never thought I would put peas in either. You got your day off to a hot start with poppers.
Congrats on your anniversary. Every year is a blessing when your with the right person.


Islander said:


> I had jalapeño poppers for breakfast the other day... don't you think that's sort of weird!!!
> :sm02:


----------



## jinx

I am fortunate I have a window cleaning grand daughter. Last week while washing the windows she got stung by a wasp, fell into the shrub, and cut her leg. When she was done bleeding and hurting I ask when she was going to finish the windows. Bad grandma. She is coming back this Friday. 


Islander said:


> Now to wash my windows... I've been putting it off for weeks. Going to try this, only going to use a few drops of liquid dish soap. Found it on KP. When you have sparkling window the rest of the house doesn't look so bad!
> 
> ******no squeegeeing or drying required! Just spray with garden hose, wash with mop, spray again and sit back and let Mother Nature take care of the rest!******
> 
> Wanna know the "recipe"??? Of course you do!
> 
> Homemade Streak-Free Window Cleaner
> 
> 1/2 bottle of "Jet Dry" (the bottle I bought was just under 7 ounces so I measured out 3.5 ounces)
> 4 Tablespoons Alcohol (I used rubbing alcohol….70% I believe)
> 1/4 Cup Ammonia
> 1 handful of powdered dish-washer soap (which depending on the size of your hand could probably vary quite a bit! I used a "handful" which looked to me to be about 1/4 cup. Give or take.)
> 2 Gallons of Hot Water
> 
> Wet Windows first.


----------



## jinx

I was sure glad I had a car when hubby was sick as he had doctors appointments 3 days a week and could not drive. So getting a vehicle you can drive is a benefit to you and to him. I found with my patients that had trouble with speech if they were angry they could speak better and faster. Of course, there were a lot of curse words. I hope his speech problem is short lived.


Barn-dweller said:


> Well things are about the same, still waiting for more tests but at least he was dressed today and had managed to shave himself. I think I lost the first battle of the cars but don't worry the war isn't over yet. At first it was we'll wait a few days and see what happens to give it a couple of weeks and we'll see. I told him I didn't want to be so isolated with no form of transport and could keep relying on the neighbour for we don't know how long. Anyway I told him to think it over tonight 'cause something has to be done. So round 2 tomorrow. He's still having awful problems with his words and is now getting some of them wrong. Anyway I left him to have a doze and feel much better tonight than I did last night.


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I'm off to bed very soon now after knitting as fast as I could all evening in the hope I could do more rows than my ball of wool wanted to so I didn't have to frog a few rows, went to get the final ball only to discover I have two 'final balls' :sm02: :sm04: so now I don't have to frog back, in fact I might even get another pattern repeat done :sm24:


Knitting fast always makes the yarn go further???? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I was thinking after I sent that message that a salad and a omelet have a lot of the same usual ingredients. Just cannot picture lettuce or carrots in an omelet. Then again I never thought I would put peas in either. You got your day off to a hot start with poppers.
> Congrats on your anniversary. Every year is a blessing when your with the right person.


When you think a frittata which is just a glorified omelet has potatoes and veg in it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Knitting fast always makes the yarn go further???? xx


Wish I could get this cardi finished it seems to be taking ages, not that I am getting a lot of knitting done.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish I could get this cardi finished it seems to be taking ages, not that I am getting a lot of knitting done.


Just do it when you feel like it. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Just do it when you feel like it. Xxx


I am but I'm getting bored with it, but will finish it. sometime soon hopefully.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well done, £4 is £4!!! xxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good morning everyone, we had the most awesome thunder/lighting storm yesterday afternoon. It went on for hours... DH and I sat on the front porch with our tea and enjoyed every minute of it. Yesterday was our 33rd wedding anniversary and we celebrated by going to the Drs. first! Good check up, we go every month so our fine Dr. can keep an eye on DH. After that coffee and treats at an eclectic coffee shop.. fantastic art hanging on all the walls, many playing chess and lots of people coming in and out. A little camera shop next door, Mr. J is going to start shooting film again with his golden oldie camera. I'm quite excited as it's another enjoyment we can share together. He told me I was a "keeper"! Sending love to all of you, I know right now for some life is not easy. Hugs, Trish


Happy anniversary to you and your DH, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> That sounds a little more positive. I hope you have a better night's sleep xxxxxx


Ditto from me, Barny. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

Here I am quite behind still...I've had a crumby week, everything at once. Mower wouldn't work, ...tooth caused jaw swelling like a gum ball and nasty stuff came out.... Car dashboard lit needs oil $61 ouch! ...tried to lift book case over cords and stomach hurt like I'd been pinched from inside, pushed the bookcase with my leg and torn meniscus hurts again, need cortisone shot...doctor was not in on Friday...been nauseous for 9 days...saw doctor monday and got antibiotics...we think it food poisoning from vegetables I got at Boston Market since son threw up and I had sore belly and nausea or could be gall bladder but doctor thought food poisoning. Anyway I knit 40 rows on my baby onesie and I'd done the ribbing in the wrong size needle so had to redo!! How do you know what size circular needles you are using. I have a thing with holes for sizes and seems the only way but as I'm working I get confused. I put the work on a small needle as a holder and forgot and did two rows not going to the right size. I'm just weary. I'm mid mess and too illl to get to it. A few minutes ago I picked up my iPad and a spider dot size with a circle of long legs came over the cover. My heart can't take it! People will be shooting fireworks for the Fourth of July soon. Scares my pets. I hope to feel better by the weekend because there is a quilt show 3 hours away and I love it every year. Hub use to go with me so I didn't have so much driving but I can do it if my health improves. If not I will just suck my thumb! I'm going to see how you all are doing now. Missed you every day but I slept 4-6 hours in the day and 3-4 at night. All mixed up.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Well today is almost over, thank goodness. I got one front of my cardi finished but DH has not been feeling well all day so have been concerned about him. I knew he wasn't right when he didn't eat his breakfast and then went back to bed for a couple of hours. He didn't want dinner but has managed some toast and some soup this evening but has now gone off to bed again. Fingers crossed he will be better in the morning. This is the one time I wish we were not so isolated as I have no-one to turn to if anything goes wrong. At least I have you all to talk to, although I wish I had someone nearer who I could turn to. I suppose I get a bit frightened when he feels ill as at his age anything could happen. He didn't want the doctor so I am just left here worrying about him. Sorry to unburden myself on you but I really need someone to turn to. I'm so glad I found you all. I need friends at the moment.❤❤xxx


I'm behind so I hope by now he is better and you less worried. My friend had to leave he lovely home to be closer to services she and her hub need but they found a sweet place and she has furnished dot beautifully so is quit emhappy. Hard decisions to make. I went to a diner today and we were all older. It looked like the geriatric unit had a bus let out just trying to make you laugh. When I worry I try telling myself there is a 50/50 chance all will be ok because at those times it feels like 100 baddddd! So I will read on hoping you both are ok. You Re right that being here is comforting. I've not lost hope because of these wonderful people..including you.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Sounds like my kind of climate, which state is it in? ???????????? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Texas!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I only ever make the knitted, or crocheted blankets until I get sick of doing them, otherwise I would never have done a second one, but they are always at least a single bed size! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I just work on them till I am completely covered and nice and toasty then I am done the baby ones I make to cover me shoulder to shoulder and down past my waist!


----------



## binkbrice

I need to go to sleep just wanted to say it is COOL in here again yay.......and I am on page 166

It was a really miserable last night close to 90 in the house didn't sleep good.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning everyone, we had the most awesome thunder/lighting storm yesterday afternoon. It went on for hours... DH and I sat on the front porch with our tea and enjoyed every minute of it. Yesterday was our 33rd wedding anniversary and we celebrated by going to the Drs. first! Good check up, we go every month so our fine Dr. can keep an eye on DH. After that coffee and treats at an eclectic coffee shop.. fantastic art hanging on all the walls, many playing chess and lots of people coming in and out. A little camera shop next door, Mr. J is going to start shooting film again with his golden oldie camera. I'm quite excited as it's another enjoyment we can share together. He told me I was a "keeper"! Sending love to all of you, I know right now for some life is not easy. Hugs, Trish


Aah, your day made me smile, Trish, happy anniversary for yesterday and it sounds like it was!! Love the sound of the cafe, we come across a few like that in London sometimes and Purple, Susan and I found a craft-shop/cafe in York last year!! Glad all was well at the doc's!! x


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Thank goodness I have a window cleaning man. He comes every 4/6 weeks and is not too expensive to do the outsides of the house and porch....I dont suppose you'll have many people near you to help you?


Same here, he's worth every penny! Now, if I could only get him to do the insides too..........!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy wedding anniversary for yesterday, glad you had a nice day.


How's things, hun? xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well things are about the same, still waiting for more tests but at least he was dressed today and had managed to shave himself. I think I lost the first battle of the cars but don't worry the war isn't over yet. At first it was we'll wait a few days and see what happens to give it a couple of weeks and we'll see. I told him I didn't want to be so isolated with no form of transport and could keep relying on the neighbour for we don't know how long. Anyway I told him to think it over tonight 'cause something has to be done. So round 2 tomorrow. He's still having awful problems with his words and is now getting some of them wrong. Anyway I left him to have a doze and feel much better tonight than I did last night.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am fortunate I have a window cleaning grand daughter. Last week while washing the windows she got stung by a wasp, fell into the shrub, and cut her leg. When she was done bleeding and hurting I ask when she was going to finish the windows. Bad grandma. She is coming back this Friday.


You gotta laugh though, jinx, I hope GD shares your SOH!! x


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls, 19C !!!!!. I think DH has some work on GS's car then we are going up to DS's later today.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, 19C !!!!!. I think DH has some work on GS's car then we are going up to DS's later today.


SLIP, SLAP, SLOP! It's wet here but not cold, but certainly not 19. Well done. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp Surrey, but the skuy is getting brighter. Today I am going to empty, defrost and clean my big freezer. It is so frosted up that I can hardly get the drawers open. Who know what is lurking in the depths. I have told Mr P that I am not buying anymore food until the freezer is empty. I can see some weird meals in the future!

How is everyone today? Barny I do hope you slept ok, more healing vibes and hugs on their way to you.

Polly, hugs to you too, I hope you are feeling better by now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> How's things, hun? xx


Not too bad I suppose, just keeping myself busy until visiting time. Have got the meal ready for tonight for SIL and done a pile of ironing (perhaps I'm sickening for something as well). Still all done now. Had a fried egg sarny to keep me going, it's now 11 o'clock so three more hours to kill. Might even try and do some knitting when I'm finished on here. Everyone has rallied around wonderfully, on here and the neighbours, I really would have been lost if I had been on my own. So a big thank you and love to all. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, 19C !!!!!. I think DH has some work on GS's car then we are going up to DS's later today.


Wow how come you are having a heatwave up there, we're cloudy and dull over here.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not too bad I suppose, just keeping myself busy until visiting time. Have got the meal ready for tonight for SIL and done a pile of ironing (perhaps I'm sickening for something as well). Still all done now. Had a fried egg sarny to keep me going, it's now 11 o'clock so three more hours to kill. Might even try and do some knitting when I'm finished on here. Everyone has rallied around wonderfully, on here and the neighbours, I really would have been lost if I had been on my own. So a big thank you and love to all. xxx


Good morning Barny, hope you slepts ok. So glad your neighbours have been so helpful and that we can support you in a cyber way. Take care xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It rained overnight but is sunny today. There were only 4 of us at Knit Night. Her shop is so hot. She doesn't have air conditioning. Hard to knit when you're perspiring.
'


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm sure a psychologist would make some sense out of your spilled water!! How about going for a swim?!!


I'd love to. Too much weed in Lake Ontario at the moment. I may jump into Little Lake up in Peterborough.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> DH and I had a fantastic time with Dreamweaver (Jynx) and her DH, Gerry, yesterday. We spent from 10:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. talking and talking, etc. Gerry had made pulled pork for Father's Day, so we had a wonderful meal of fresh tomatoes with cheese and basil and micro-grens plus the pulled pork sandwiches with cole slaw. Yummm. I'd seen many of Jynx's creations in crochet in knitting, but got to see her cross-stitch samplers, etc. and they are fantastic. Plus, she showed me her weaving and beading and quilting and so many other things. I'm officially green with envy of her upstairs craft room. It has room for a full size cutting table and 3 sewing machines plus ironing board and so much counter space and storage. She (and Gerry) are such a delight and I'm so happy we could spend time with them and I'm thankful to call them our friends. We had some crossed signals with Pam, but will plan on seeing her in August for the KAP if possible. We're planning for Jynx and Pam to fly into Chicago from TX and then ride with me to Ohio. Should be a very talkative car ride!


That sounds like a wonderful meeting. August should be more of the same.
Forget about a craft room, I'd just like storage for my yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Yes it is still morning in my little corner of the world. I just had the weirdest breakfast. I scrambled some eggs and meant to add cheese. Instead I grabbed the tupperware container that had onions and peas and cheese in it for my lunch time salad. It had an interesting flavor. I think I will make another omelet salad tomorrow.


That sounds good. I must try it.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Here I am quite behind still...I've had a crumby week, everything at once. Mower wouldn't work, ...tooth caused jaw swelling like a gum ball and nasty stuff came out.... Car dashboard lit needs oil $61 ouch! ...tried to lift book case over cords and stomach hurt like I'd been pinched from inside, pushed the bookcase with my leg and torn meniscus hurts again, need cortisone shot...doctor was not in on Friday...been nauseous for 9 days...saw doctor monday and got antibiotics...we think it food poisoning from vegetables I got at Boston Market since son threw up and I had sore belly and nausea or could be gall bladder but doctor thought food poisoning. Anyway I knit 40 rows on my baby onesie and I'd done the ribbing in the wrong size needle so had to redo!! How do you know what size circular needles you are using. I have a thing with holes for sizes and seems the only way but as I'm working I get confused. I put the work on a small needle as a holder and forgot and did two rows not going to the right size. I'm just weary. I'm mid mess and too illl to get to it. A few minutes ago I picked up my iPad and a spider dot size with a circle of long legs came over the cover. My heart can't take it! People will be shooting fireworks for the Fourth of July soon. Scares my pets. I hope to feel better by the weekend because there is a quilt show 3 hours away and I love it every year. Hub use to go with me so I didn't have so much driving but I can do it if my health improves. If not I will just suck my thumb! I'm going to see how you all are doing now. Missed you every day but I slept 4-6 hours in the day and 3-4 at night. All mixed up.


Sorry you're having a rough time of it at the moment Polly, hang in there and it's sure to get better! Thinking of you dear! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> SLIP, SLAP, SLOP! It's wet here but not cold, but certainly not 19. Well done. xxx


It's very humid outside, I just walked back from the shops and I am dripping and feel like I need a second shower!!! :sm14: xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Link to add jump to page http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410266-1.html


Thanks for that, I've updated my settings.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> No. Being supportive to those you care about makes you stronger.


I second that Saxy, the more we offer support to another, the more that support is available; and there are many of us giving our support!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not too bad I suppose, just keeping myself busy until visiting time. Have got the meal ready for tonight for SIL and done a pile of ironing (perhaps I'm sickening for something as well). Still all done now. Had a fried egg sarny to keep me going, it's now 11 o'clock so three more hours to kill. Might even try and do some knitting when I'm finished on here. Everyone has rallied around wonderfully, on here and the neighbours, I really would have been lost if I had been on my own. So a big thank you and love to all. xxx


You get back what you give dear, just truly wish we were nearer you to come and be some practical help and company!! Cyber hugs to you! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning everyone, we had the most awesome thunder/lighting storm yesterday afternoon. It went on for hours... DH and I sat on the front porch with our tea and enjoyed every minute of it. Yesterday was our 33rd wedding anniversary and we celebrated by going to the Drs. first! Good check up, we go every month so our fine Dr. can keep an eye on DH. After that coffee and treats at an eclectic coffee shop.. fantastic art hanging on all the walls, many playing chess and lots of people coming in and out. A little camera shop next door, Mr. J is going to start shooting film again with his golden oldie camera. I'm quite excited as it's another enjoyment we can share together. He told me I was a "keeper"! Sending love to all of you, I know right now for some life is not easy. Hugs, Trish


Belated Happy Anniversary. It sounds like you had a good day, after the doctor's visit.
I'd like an awesome thunderstorm. The last storm went through here so far, commercials last longer.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:32 am EST and 16'C (61'F). It rained overnight but is sunny today. There were only 4 of us at Knit Night. Her shop is so hot. She doesn't have air conditioning. Hard to knit when you're perspiring.
> '


Nothing worth, sticky paws don't work well with needles and yarn!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> DH has gone to DS's to help him with HIS car now. The AA has been called and he has had to have a flat bed lorry to get him home. Theres one car in bits at our house (GS1"s), DIL's is in the garage because of the crash and now DS's is tied up at his house. What a family!


Maybe stick to public transport for a bit.

:sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Well things are about the same, still waiting for more tests but at least he was dressed today and had managed to shave himself. I think I lost the first battle of the cars but don't worry the war isn't over yet. At first it was we'll wait a few days and see what happens to give it a couple of weeks and we'll see. I told him I didn't want to be so isolated with no form of transport and could keep relying on the neighbour for we don't know how long. Anyway I told him to think it over tonight 'cause something has to be done. So round 2 tomorrow. He's still having awful problems with his words and is now getting some of them wrong. Anyway I left him to have a doze and feel much better tonight than I did last night.


I'm wishing your DH better health. I'm also hoping that you get the car situation fixed so you can drive.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> DH and I had a fantastic time with Dreamweaver (Jynx) and her DH, Gerry, yesterday. We spent from 10:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. talking and talking, etc. Gerry had made pulled pork for Father's Day, so we had a wonderful meal of fresh tomatoes with cheese and basil and micro-grens plus the pulled pork sandwiches with cole slaw. Yummm. I'd seen many of Jynx's creations in crochet in knitting, but got to see her cross-stitch samplers, etc. and they are fantastic. Plus, she showed me her weaving and beading and quilting and so many other things. I'm officially green with envy of her upstairs craft room. It has room for a full size cutting table and 3 sewing machines plus ironing board and so much counter space and storage. She (and Gerry) are such a delight and I'm so happy we could spend time with them and I'm thankful to call them our friends. We had some crossed signals with Pam, but will plan on seeing her in August for the KAP if possible. We're planning for Jynx and Pam to fly into Chicago from TX and then ride with me to Ohio. Should be a very talkative car ride!


Thank you for sharing that with us. We miss Jynx very much.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Yes it is still morning in my little corner of the world. I just had the weirdest breakfast. I scrambled some eggs and meant to add cheese. Instead I grabbed the tupperware container that had onions and peas and cheese in it for my lunch time salad. It had an interesting flavor. I think I will make another omelet salad tomorrow.


sometimes these accidents discover a new favourite meal.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, another day another trip to hospital. Have been up since 7, cleaned all through the kitchen and done the bathrooms so am now having a well earned cup of tea and a sit down. With SIL coming tomorrow thought I'd better make the place a bit more presentable. Not sure whether I'll get the hoovering and dusting in but tough, if it bothers her she can do it. I have decided, if all is OK when I visit, to broach the subject of the car. I think this might be quite a long recovery journey and it is no good waiting until the end as it could go on for ages and and mustn't rely on all the neighbours, they have lives to live too. Anyway we'll see how it goes. It is lovely to have someone to voice my thoughts to even though it is through cyber space. Had one piece of good news last night, well two if you count Wales winning, my cousin's daughter is expecting her second baby. She is in her 40's and has lost two but presumably as we are being told she must be past the danger period. Will catch up now and see you all later, love you all and your support. xxx


That is a good piece of news, I hope everything goes well for your cousins daughter! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning everyone, we had the most awesome thunder/lighting storm yesterday afternoon. It went on for hours... DH and I sat on the front porch with our tea and enjoyed every minute of it. Yesterday was our 33rd wedding anniversary and we celebrated by going to the Drs. first! Good check up, we go every month so our fine Dr. can keep an eye on DH. After that coffee and treats at an eclectic coffee shop.. fantastic art hanging on all the walls, many playing chess and lots of people coming in and out. A little camera shop next door, Mr. J is going to start shooting film again with his golden oldie camera. I'm quite excited as it's another enjoyment we can share together. He told me I was a "keeper"! Sending love to all of you, I know right now for some life is not easy. Hugs, Trish


we know you to be a keeper as well. For us!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Texas!!!


Thanks, I don't know what Texas looks like, but the description given sounds the same as here. I might look it up on Google Earth one day!


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Here I am quite behind still...I've had a crumby week, everything at once. Mower wouldn't work, ...tooth caused jaw swelling like a gum ball and nasty stuff came out.... Car dashboard lit needs oil $61 ouch! ...tried to lift book case over cords and stomach hurt like I'd been pinched from inside, pushed the bookcase with my leg and torn meniscus hurts again, need cortisone shot...doctor was not in on Friday...been nauseous for 9 days...saw doctor monday and got antibiotics...we think it food poisoning from vegetables I got at Boston Market since son threw up and I had sore belly and nausea or could be gall bladder but doctor thought food poisoning. Anyway I knit 40 rows on my baby onesie and I'd done the ribbing in the wrong size needle so had to redo!! How do you know what size circular needles you are using. I have a thing with holes for sizes and seems the only way but as I'm working I get confused. I put the work on a small needle as a holder and forgot and did two rows not going to the right size. I'm just weary. I'm mid mess and too illl to get to it. A few minutes ago I picked up my iPad and a spider dot size with a circle of long legs came over the cover. My heart can't take it! People will be shooting fireworks for the Fourth of July soon. Scares my pets. I hope to feel better by the weekend because there is a quilt show 3 hours away and I love it every year. Hub use to go with me so I didn't have so much driving but I can do it if my health improves. If not I will just suck my thumb! I'm going to see how you all are doing now. Missed you every day but I slept 4-6 hours in the day and 3-4 at night. All mixed up.


Stick to a lot of rice until your tummy feels better. And cool it with the furniture moving. Furniture moving should only be done with son so both of you aren't lifting as much weight.
If I want a tight ribbing, I usually go down 2 sizes from the size I used in the rest of the garment. I like tight ribbing. I have needle sizers or gauges in every bag that I have. None of my needles have their sizes on them anymore.
It's time to get some lavender into your house. It's scent is calming to people and pets.
I hope you're feeling better soon, you wouldn't want to miss the Fourth of July.


----------



## nitz8catz

Oh my gosh, I'm late, really late.
I'll catch up after work.
Everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We have adders, which are not aggressive and will only bite if hurt or trodden on. Apparently, no-one has died from an adder bite in the UK for over 20 years!! I have done my fair share of countryside walking but have never seen one!!


Most snakes will head away from noise, most times; so people don't often know when they are in the same area as snkes, or lizards.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Well things are about the same, still waiting for more tests but at least he was dressed today and had managed to shave himself. I think I lost the first battle of the cars but don't worry the war isn't over yet. At first it was we'll wait a few days and see what happens to give it a couple of weeks and we'll see. I told him I didn't want to be so isolated with no form of transport and could keep relying on the neighbour for we don't know how long. Anyway I told him to think it over tonight 'cause something has to be done. So round 2 tomorrow. He's still having awful problems with his words and is now getting some of them wrong. Anyway I left him to have a doze and feel much better tonight than I did last night.


he will be finding it hard to admit to the necessity of you driving.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> I'm off to bed very soon now after knitting as fast as I could all evening in the hope I could do more rows than my ball of wool wanted to so I didn't have to frog a few rows, went to get the final ball only to discover I have two 'final balls' :sm02: :sm04: so now I don't have to frog back, in fact I might even get another pattern repeat done :sm24:


like Christmas! I love that feeling.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:26 am EST and 14'C (57'F). The heat and humidity have moved away. All I have wanted to do the last few days is sleep someplace cool. I've been dumping water everywhere. Yesterday I even dumped 1/2 a bottle of water into my file cabinet. On Sunday I dumped a cooler full of water all over the kitchen countertop and floor. I should have filled the tub with cool water and climbed in. I would have had less water to dry up. Today the weather has finally changed and I'm hoping to catch up on my sleep tonight after Knit Night.


Perhaps you will get a few days of cool weather, before your next hot spell. That is what usually happens here.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Stick to a lot of rice until your tummy feels better. And cool it with the furniture moving. Furniture moving should only be done with son so both of you aren't lifting as much weight.
> If I want a tight ribbing, I usually go down 2 sizes from the size I used in the rest of the garment. I like tight ribbing. I have needle sizers or gauges in every bag that I have. None of my needles have their sizes on them anymore.
> It's time to get some lavender into your house. It's scent is calming to people and pets.
> I hope you're feeling better soon, you wouldn't want to miss the Fourth of July.


All good stuff there Nitzy, nice one!! I swear I can smell lavender now!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have rattlesnakes in a couple of the provincial parks hours to the north of us. I've never seen one in the wild there. They are our only poisonous snake. The last death from these snake was over 40 years ago. Most people hear them and back away.
> I've seen water snakes, harmless, and live in quantities in the rocks on the edge of water. I've also seen our garter snakes, small, harmless and quick to run away.
> Mum hates snakes. If there is a snake anywhere, she will find it.
> 
> And Judi, is there anything in your country that isn't dangerous? :sm08: :sm09:


Yes most of the bird life, excepting the Cassowary, and our Magpie can get a bit aggressive in the breeding season, but who can blame them, when people used to try and steal their eggs!! On the other hand though, most of these "dangerous" creatures are defending their young from idiots who are disobeying the rules for endangered creatures; or in the case of the Great White Shark, they are in feeding mode, and people are swimming or surfing at dawn, or dusk, and they are the most dangerous times; and they are also blamed for an attack, when the attacking shark was actually a Bull Shark - which is much more cancerous than the Great White. Also, for the number of animals labeled dangerous, in this country, I think there are far more people killed, or severely injured in motor vehicle, or industrial, incidents! ????????????????

We also have a lot of cute, furry animals as well, they aren't really dangerous, unless one tries to pick up a wild animal! ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Yes most of the bird life, excepting the Cassowary, and our Magpie can get a bit aggressive in the breeding season, but who can blame them, when people used to try and steal their eggs!! On the other hand though, most of these "dangerous" creatures are defending their young from idiots who are disobeying the rules for endangered creatures; or in the case of the Great White Shark, they are in feeding mode, and people are swimming or surfing at dawn, or dusk, and they are the most dangerous times; and they are also blamed for an attack, when the attacking shark was actually a Bull Shark - which is much more cancerous than the Great White. Also, for the number of animals labeled dangerous, in this country, I think there are far more people killed, or severely injured in motor vehicle, or industrial, incidents! ????????????????
> 
> We also have a lot of cute, furry animals as well, they aren't really dangerous, unless one tries to pick up a wild animal! ????????????


I met a cassowary, who was used to picnickers, but we were still wary with each other. I thought he or she was beautiful.


----------



## jinx

Oh dear. Take one thing at a time. When everything is lumped together it seems unsurmountable. When I take the tips off needles to use on another project I screw the needle stoppers on the cables. Then when I go back to the project I have to check with the needle sizer to find the right size needles. Sending gentle hugs in friendship.


jollypolly said:


> Here I am quite behind still...I've had a crumby week, everything at once. Mower wouldn't work, ...tooth caused jaw swelling like a gum ball and nasty stuff came out.... Car dashboard lit needs oil $61 ouch! ...tried to lift book case over cords and stomach hurt like I'd been pinched from inside, pushed the bookcase with my leg and torn meniscus hurts again, need cortisone shot...doctor was not in on Friday...been nauseous for 9 days...saw doctor monday and got antibiotics...we think it food poisoning from vegetables I got at Boston Market since son threw up and I had sore belly and nausea or could be gall bladder but doctor thought food poisoning. Anyway I knit 40 rows on my baby onesie and I'd done the ribbing in the wrong size needle so had to redo!! How do you know what size circular needles you are using. I have a thing with holes for sizes and seems the only way but as I'm working I get confused. I put the work on a small needle as a holder and forgot and did two rows not going to the right size. I'm just weary. I'm mid mess and too illl to get to it. A few minutes ago I picked up my iPad and a spider dot size with a circle of long legs came over the cover. My heart can't take it! People will be shooting fireworks for the Fourth of July soon. Scares my pets. I hope to feel better by the weekend because there is a quilt show 3 hours away and I love it every year. Hub use to go with me so I didn't have so much driving but I can do it if my health improves. If not I will just suck my thumb! I'm going to see how you all are doing now. Missed you every day but I slept 4-6 hours in the day and 3-4 at night. All mixed up.


----------



## jinx

Guess what I am planning for breakfast this a.m. ;^)


SaxonLady said:


> sometimes these accidents discover a new favourite meal.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Had a good think about that one and I could only come up with Koalas! Even the 'roos can punch you in the face!!


I would only interact with a Koala that has been raised by a ranger, but was not able to be returned to its natural home! But nothing is dangerous, if one are not in the exact same place as the animal, and if one is in the sea, or in the bush, one has to be sensible, and not excite in any way, the creatures that are sharing the same environment, and use appropriate caution when visiting the natural habitats of any of these animals. I used to pick up baby brown snakes when I was a kid, so if the animal doesn't get frightened, they are less likely to attack. ????????????


----------



## jinx

Texas is our second largest state. Alaska is the largest. France is approximately the size of Texas. Just something to add to add and file under useless information.


Xiang said:


> Thanks, I don't know what Texas looks like, but the description given sounds the same as here. I might look it up on Google Earth one day!


----------



## jinx

I thought I smelled something. ;^) Time to cool off with some iced tea or maybe a glass of wine with frozen grapes in.


London Girl said:


> It's very humid outside, I just walked back from the shops and I am dripping and feel like I need a second shower!!! :sm14: xxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to the over 60's and I won...(I know I get you all excited) $4.! I never won the raffle but My friend shared hers with me.


You have some wonderful friends!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Yes it is still morning in my little corner of the world. I just had the weirdest breakfast. I scrambled some eggs and meant to add cheese. Instead I grabbed the tupperware container that had onions and peas and cheese in it for my lunch time salad. It had an interesting flavor. I think I will make another omelet salad tomorrow.


I love making cheese and mushroom omeletsI would have that for all of my meals, if I could get enough eggs, I could make one with peas and cheese, but just can't eat onion - due to allergy/sensitivity, or even sensory processing disorder, which is not official, but am fairly sure that it is present in my person. ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

100 F degree days for the next few days - TV is advising about heat stroke every 1/2 hour. I'm so glad that the places at the reunion site are all air conditioned; just more incentive to sit inside to visit, eat and drink home made sangria! I'm on a hunt for wineries as there is a group who wants to go on a wine crawl - from winery to winery. There are quite a few of them in Texas and I'll just have to see how many are near enough to drive to near New Braunfels....I'm pretty sure there will be some German wines around there as it's a German enclave with foods, bakery, etc. Our father's family were from Austria/Germany depending on where the boundaries were when they were born.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Link to add jump to page http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-410266-1.html


Thanks Bec!


----------



## jinx

If you find enough wineries on your wine crawl you may indeed be crawling when you finish. Sounds like a great time.


RookieRetiree said:


> 100 F degree days for the next few days - TV is advising about heat stroke every 1/2 hour. I'm so glad that the places at the reunion site are all air conditioned; just more incentive to sit inside to visit, eat and drink home made sangria! I'm on a hunt for wineries as there is a group who wants to go on a wine crawl - from winery to winery.  There are quite a few of them in Texas and I'll just have to see how many are near enough to drive to near New Braunfels....I'm pretty sure there will be some German wines around there as it's a German enclave with foods, bakery, etc. Our father's family were from Austria/Germany depending on where the boundaries were when they were born.


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Most snakes will head away from noise, most times; so people don't often know when they are in the same area as snkes, or lizards.


That's good, cos when l came across an adder in France l screamed the place down!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good aftrrnoon from a bright and warm Surrey. Freezer is now done. I found some damson so now I am making some jam. 
Thought you might like to see how my vegtrug is doing...


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning everyone, we had the most awesome thunder/lighting storm yesterday afternoon. It went on for hours... DH and I sat on the front porch with our tea and enjoyed every minute of it. Yesterday was our 33rd wedding anniversary and we celebrated by going to the Drs. first! Good check up, we go every month so our fine Dr. can keep an eye on DH. After that coffee and treats at an eclectic coffee shop.. fantastic art hanging on all the walls, many playing chess and lots of people coming in and out. A little camera shop next door, Mr. J is going to start shooting film again with his golden oldie camera. I'm quite excited as it's another enjoyment we can share together. He told me I was a "keeper"! Sending love to all of you, I know right now for some life is not easy. Hugs, Trish


I love thunder storms, we had one here a few days ago, but slept through it. ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Sometimes it's an art to get the masks fitted right... their finicky!


They are, but I definitely don't like the full mask, but the nasal mask is brilliant, and very comfortable also; and if I ever need to have one for the rest of my life, it will be with a nasal mask and a humidifier, as that prevents the nasal passages dry out, and possibly causing a nose bleed - and that wouldn't be a gold thing to happen while wearing the mask!????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> DH has gone to DS's to help him with HIS car now. The AA has been called and he has had to have a flat bed lorry to get him home. Theres one car in bits at our house (GS1"s), DIL's is in the garage because of the crash and now DS's is tied up at his house. What a family!


Sounds like they need to adopt a fully qualified mechanic, then they won't have so much to w sorry about with their cars! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Now to wash my windows... I've been putting it off for weeks. Going to try this, only going to use a few drops of liquid dish soap. Found it on KP. When you have sparkling window the rest of the house doesn't look so bad!
> 
> ******no squeegeeing or drying required! Just spray with garden hose, wash with mop, spray again and sit back and let Mother Nature take care of the rest!******
> 
> Wanna know the "recipe"??? Of course you do!
> 
> Homemade Streak-Free Window Cleaner
> 
> 1/2 bottle of "Jet Dry" (the bottle I bought was just under 7 ounces so I measured out 3.5 ounces)
> 4 Tablespoons Alcohol (I used rubbing alcohol….70% I believe)
> 1/4 Cup Ammonia
> 1 handful of powdered dish-washer soap (which depending on the size of your hand could probably vary quite a bit! I used a "handful" which looked to me to be about 1/4 cup. Give or take.)
> 2 Gallons of Hot Water
> 
> Wet Windows first.


Thanks for the recipe for the window wash recipe, I might get to use it if the weather clears soon! ????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> If you find enough wineries on your wine crawl you may indeed be crawling when you finish. Sounds like a great time.


I hope to avoid the crawling --- I just do small tastings and I have so much space in the car to fill up since we're emptying all the things I brought down for the reunion parties.


----------



## binkbrice

Well this morning I was woke up at about 8:30ish by a very loud thunder clap and another followed shortly thereafter and it woke up DD I went in the bathroom and DD turned on the Tv to see if there was any warnings and as I came out of the bathroom she made a very funny sound and down she went she had a seizure or something when me and DS turned her over her mouth was twisted funny and bubbles were coming out of her mouth she was unresponsive for 15 to 20 minutes getting ready to take her to the doctor.

I will let you all know how she is when we return, when she fell she hit her face and has a black eye and nose! I am so exhausted as I had not been asleep for more than five hours.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes most of the bird life, excepting the Cassowary, and our Magpie can get a bit aggressive in the breeding season, but who can blame them, when people used to try and steal their eggs!! On the other hand though, most of these "dangerous" creatures are defending their young from idiots who are disobeying the rules for endangered creatures; or in the case of the Great White Shark, they are in feeding mode, and people are swimming or surfing at dawn, or dusk, and they are the most dangerous times; and they are also blamed for an attack, when the attacking shark was actually a Bull Shark - which is much more cancerous than the Great White. Also, for the number of animals labeled dangerous, in this country, I think there are far more people killed, or severely injured in motor vehicle, or industrial, incidents! ????????????????
> 
> We also have a lot of cute, furry animals as well, they aren't really dangerous, unless one tries to pick up a wild animal! ????????????


When we were on our trip to the Reef, we were taken to a croc zoo. The crocs were very lively and soooo many of them but the keeper was teasing the cassowary who charged at his back, head down. Of course the keeper knew that the fence between them would keep him safe but to make a rhyme, the cassowary was pretty scary!!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I thought I smelled something. ;^) Time to cool off with some iced tea or maybe a glass of wine with frozen grapes in.


Yep, that was me!!! Ice cold water and the 2nd shower did the trick!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> 100 F degree days for the next few days - TV is advising about heat stroke every 1/2 hour. I'm so glad that the places at the reunion site are all air conditioned; just more incentive to sit inside to visit, eat and drink home made sangria! I'm on a hunt for wineries as there is a group who wants to go on a wine crawl - from winery to winery. There are quite a few of them in Texas and I'll just have to see how many are near enough to drive to near New Braunfels....I'm pretty sure there will be some German wines around there as it's a German enclave with foods, bakery, etc. Our father's family were from Austria/Germany depending on where the boundaries were when they were born.


Well, of course wine can make one pretty warm, especially when it is that hot there so lots of water in between!! Apart from that, it sounds like you are having a wonderful trip, cheers!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That's good, cos when l came across an adder in France l screamed the place down!


I wouldn't have stopped to scream, I would be too busy running the other way, yeurghhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good aftrrnoon from a bright and warm Surrey. Freezer is now done. I found some damson so now I am making some jam.
> Thought you might like to see how my vegtrug is doing...


Cannot believe how much that has all grown since I saw it last week!! Now, are those carrots purple or not?!! xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well this morning I was woke up at about 8:30ish by a very loud thunder clap and another followed shortly thereafter and it woke up DD I went in the bathroom and DD turned on the Tv to see if there was any warnings and as I came out of the bathroom she made a very funny sound and down she went she had a seizure or something when me and DS turned her over her mouth was twisted funny and bubbles were coming out of her mouth she was unresponsive for 15 to 20 minutes getting ready to take her to the doctor.
> 
> I will let you all know how she is when we return, when she fell she hit her face and has a black eye and nose! I am so exhausted as I had not been asleep for more than five hours.


Oh bless her, poor S - and poor you, what a shock! Hope you are both now fully recovered and the bruising goes down quickly! Hugs all round! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't have stopped to scream, I would be too busy running the other way, yeurghhhhhh!!!!!


Oh, I didnt dtop. I did a vertical take off as well!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Cannot believe how much that has all grown since I saw it last week!! Now, are those carrots purple or not?!! xx


I'm resisting the temptation to dig one up and have a look. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to warm up the vocals, singing tonight. Catch you later xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Oh, I didnt dtop. I did a vertical take off as well!


Great mental picture!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I'm resisting the temptation to dig one up and have a look. X


I can imagine! How will you know when they are 'done'?! x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Off to warm up the vocals, singing tonight. Catch you later xxx


Say 'Hi' to the singing ladies and hope you can manage ok without me!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: x


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Well this morning I was woke up at about 8:30ish by a very loud thunder clap and another followed shortly thereafter and it woke up DD I went in the bathroom and DD turned on the Tv to see if there was any warnings and as I came out of the bathroom she made a very funny sound and down she went she had a seizure or something when me and DS turned her over her mouth was twisted funny and bubbles were coming out of her mouth she was unresponsive for 15 to 20 minutes getting ready to take her to the doctor.
> 
> I will let you all know how she is when we return, when she fell she hit her face and has a black eye and nose! I am so exhausted as I had not been asleep for more than five hours.


Good job you were up and about. Lots of love to you both xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good aftrrnoon from a bright and warm Surrey. Freezer is now done. I found some damson so now I am making some jam.
> Thought you might like to see how my vegtrug is doing...


Looking good. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Barny, hope you slepts ok. So glad your neighbours have been so helpful and that we can support you in a cyber way. Take care xxx


From me, too. Barny. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good aftrrnoon from a bright and warm Surrey. Freezer is now done. I found some damson so now I am making some jam.
> Thought you might like to see how my vegtrug is doing...


It's looking great! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well this morning I was woke up at about 8:30ish by a very loud thunder clap and another followed shortly thereafter and it woke up DD I went in the bathroom and DD turned on the Tv to see if there was any warnings and as I came out of the bathroom she made a very funny sound and down she went she had a seizure or something when me and DS turned her over her mouth was twisted funny and bubbles were coming out of her mouth she was unresponsive for 15 to 20 minutes getting ready to take her to the doctor.
> 
> I will let you all know how she is when we return, when she fell she hit her face and has a black eye and nose! I am so exhausted as I had not been asleep for more than five hours.


Sending thoughts and prayers she's ok, Lisa! How frightening for all of you. Also sending many warm and healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Say 'Hi' to the singing ladies and hope you can manage ok without me!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: x


I did and they say Hi back, they all thought you were lovely. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Lisa, l do hope your DD is ok now. Lots of love and healing hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good fun at singing tonight, started learning All that jazz from Chicago. We're going to have good fun with it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hi anyone who is still up, all as well as can be expected here. I'm slightly tipsy and totally knackered so am off to bed. See you all tomorrow. xxx


----------



## jinx

Rest well. You know you need your rest to be any good to help your hubby. You rest and dream beautiful dreams. Nite nite.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hi anyone who is still up, all as well as can be expected here. I'm slightly tipsy and totally knackered so am off to bed. See you all tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi anyone who is still up, all as well as can be expected here. I'm slightly tipsy and totally knackered so am off to bed. See you all tomorrow. xxx


Thanks for the update, Barny. You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> No problem :sm02: :sm24: :sm09: it was you I was particularly thinking of when I posted the link. And my family think I am mad because I copied the link just as dinner was ready but I couldn't eat until I had pasted it just incase it escaped from my finger :sm04:


I know that feeling very well, and it is something that the young will never understand, until something like that happens to them! ????????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Happy anniversary Trish xxxx


Ditto from me, Trish. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Texas!


hehe ......... After I posted that, and reread the post later, I saw that it was Texas, but it was too late to change my post!! ....... hehe


----------



## binkbrice

The doctor told me that as long as she becomes responsive that she doesn't need to go to the hospital, he upped her medicine since this was a pretty severe seizure I wish I knew why she would just suddenly have one like that.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I just work on them till I am completely covered and nice and toasty then I am done the baby ones I make to cover me shoulder to shoulder and down past my waist!


I don't make the small blankets, I only make them to fit a single bed, or bigger, that way the child can use it as they grow, and that is about the size I get sick of making them. ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Same here, he's worth every penny! Now, if I could only get him to do the insides too..........!! :sm09: :sm09:


Our windows get washed on a nice fine, but not too hot, day ..... if we feel like it at that time. As for inside glass, I wish I could cope with having a cleaner, I need to clean the shower screens, but I can't do them all on the same day, so will have to do one at a time! On well, they will probably get it done next week. ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Wish I could get this cardi finished it seems to be taking ages, not that I am getting a lot of knitting done.


I know that feeling, I have a few things I need to get finished, before I can allow myself to work on some items for me, that need finishing. I have just realised that I am doing exactly what my mum used to do; putting everyone else before me, still. Oh well, the items I am making now, are gifts for a niece who is having twin boys, the first boys in the Orenshaw family, for 34 years. Then I think I will do some things for myself!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Here I am quite behind still...I've had a crumby week, everything at once. Mower wouldn't work, ...tooth caused jaw swelling like a gum ball and nasty stuff came out.... Car dashboard lit needs oil $61 ouch! ...tried to lift book case over cords and stomach hurt like I'd been pinched from inside, pushed the bookcase with my leg and torn meniscus hurts again, need cortisone shot...doctor was not in on Friday...been nauseous for 9 days...saw doctor monday and got antibiotics...we think it food poisoning from vegetables I got at Boston Market since son threw up and I had sore belly and nausea or could be gall bladder but doctor thought food poisoning. Anyway I knit 40 rows on my baby onesie and I'd done the ribbing in the wrong size needle so had to redo!! How do you know what size circular needles you are using. I have a thing with holes for sizes and seems the only way but as I'm working I get confused. I put the work on a small needle as a holder and forgot and did two rows not going to the right size. I'm just weary. I'm mid mess and too illl to get to it. A few minutes ago I picked up my iPad and a spider dot size with a circle of long legs came over the cover. My heart can't take it! People will be shooting fireworks for the Fourth of July soon. Scares my pets. I hope to feel better by the weekend because there is a quilt show 3 hours away and I love it every year. Hub use to go with me so I didn't have so much driving but I can do it if my health improves. If not I will just suck my thumb! I'm going to see how you all are doing now. Missed you every day but I slept 4-6 hours in the day and 3-4 at night. All mixed up.


Sorry you are not well, but things will sort themselves out, and you will also get better, and things will begin to go your way again, just try to keep your chin up, and rest when you need to. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I need to go to sleep just wanted to say it is COOL in here again yay.......and I am on page 166
> 
> It was a really miserable last night close to 90 in the house didn't sleep good.


Hope you got a good sleep! xoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Barny, hope you slepts ok. So glad your neighbours have been so helpful and that we can support you in a cyber way. Take care xxx


Ditto from me too! ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's very humid outside, I just walked back from the shops and I am dripping and feel like I need a second shower!!! :sm14: xxx


WOW ........ I know that you don't always have cold weather, but I really didn't think that you would get weather like that! It might sound a bit naive of me concerning the weather around the world, but your country is just so far to the north of the planet, that I assumed (I know - never assume, it makes an as out of u & me!) anyway it is hard for me to think of countries that are so far north of the equator, has the kind of weather that you are describing! I think I might keep a check on the weather in the areas that all of us live in! Although I do have problems even believing that Melbourne gets hot weather in the summer time! (⊙ω⊙) ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm late, really late.
> I'll catch up after work.
> Everyone have a wonderful day.


That just means that you had a few extra moments on one of your favourite places! *( ͡ʘ ͜ʖ ͡ʘ)*


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Stick to a lot of rice until your tummy feels better. And cool it with the furniture moving. Furniture moving should only be done with son so both of you aren't lifting as much weight.
> If I want a tight ribbing, I usually go down 2 sizes from the size I used in the rest of the garment. I like tight ribbing. I have needle sizers or gauges in every bag that I have. None of my needles have their sizes on them anymore.
> It's time to get some lavender into your house. It's scent is calming to people and pets.
> I hope you're feeling better soon, you wouldn't want to miss the Fourth of July.


Excellent advice, for the furniture moving, and the lavender, but if either you or your soon have problems with lavender, rouse, or orange, oils are also relaxing! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I met a cassowary, who was used to picnickers, but we were still wary with each other. I thought he or she was beautiful.


They are most dangerous when there are chicks around.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I thought I smelled something. ;^) Time to cool off with some iced tea or maybe a glass of wine with frozen grapes in.


????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> If you find enough wineries on your wine crawl you may indeed be crawling when you finish. Sounds like a great time.


If the winery crawl does happen, don't forget to either have a designated driver, use taxis or an even better idea might be to check out if there are bus tours, of that kind, that may be available ....... if there are enough people to accommodate that idea!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> That's good, cos when l came across an adder in France l screamed the place down!


That was probably the best thing to do, because that sound would have frightened it, and hurt its' ears; so it would have begin looking for the best avenue of escape. As far as I am aware, there are only a very small number of snakes that do chase people, instead of trying to get away, one of them lives in northern Australia, and I think the others might live in an African country. Last night I found out that most of the snakes in Australia, belong to the cobra family of snakes, and these snakes also behave like cobras when they are going to strike, the only difference is that their hood is not as large as the cobra that everyone knows of, and the snake charmers use! Some more useless information. ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good aftrrnoon from a bright and warm Surrey. Freezer is now done. I found some damson so now I am making some jam.
> Thought you might like to see how my vegtrug is doing...


That is very good, I think I might plant out my geraniums and palergoniums, and see if they will stay with me till spring ???????? I used to be able to make anything grow, now I don't even seem to be able to grow a noxious weed ........ not that I want to grow one of those. :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope to avoid the crawling --- I just do small tastings and I have so much space in the car to fill up since we're emptying all the things I brought down for the reunion parties.


You could be the dedicated driver! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well this morning I was woke up at about 8:30ish by a very loud thunder clap and another followed shortly thereafter and it woke up DD I went in the bathroom and DD turned on the Tv to see if there was any warnings and as I came out of the bathroom she made a very funny sound and down she went she had a seizure or something when me and DS turned her over her mouth was twisted funny and bubbles were coming out of her mouth she was unresponsive for 15 to 20 minutes getting ready to take her to the doctor.
> 
> I will let you all know how she is when we return, when she fell she hit her face and has a black eye and nose! I am so exhausted as I had not been asleep for more than five hours.


Is that the first one she has had for a while? Perhaps the higher humidity had something to do with the seizure. I know that when thunder storms are headed our way, Andre will have additional seizures, so it is possible that the same conditions could set of seizures in humans. I hope she is OK! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> When we were on our trip to the Reef, we were taken to a croc zoo. The crocs were very lively and soooo many of them but the keeper was teasing the cassowary who charged at his back, head down. Of course the keeper knew that the fence between them would keep him safe but to make a rhyme, the cassowary was pretty scary!!!!


Yeah, I don't think I would be teasing a Cassowary, even if there was a fence between me & it!!! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Great mental picture!! xxx


Wonderful isn't it, just like in a cartoon ! hahahaha


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi anyone who is still up, all as well as can be expected here. I'm slightly tipsy and totally knackered so am off to bed. See you all tomorrow. xxx


Just a little something to lift the spirits, well done, hope you get a decent sleep! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone, the sun is shining at last, hopefully I can fit grass cutting in some time today although it is quite wet at the moment and we don't get back from the hospital until after 6 so it might be an evening job, after I have cooked dinner. At least the mower has lights on it. DH is still quite cheerful considering everything but still not mobile and memory and tongue still not co-ordinating. SIL had arrived by the time we got home yesterday and although she is company can be a bit hard work, she's giving me so much advise and telling me I should be doing it is doing my head in. Whether it was having someone else in the house and I was exhausted but slept well last night, it was nearly 8 before I woke up. Must go, am being taken for a walk around my own garden. I think I will be screaming before Sunday. See you all later. xxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, the sun is shining at last, hopefully I can fit grass cutting in some time today although it is quite wet at the moment and we don't get back from the hospital until after 6 so it might be an evening job, after I have cooked dinner. At least the mower has lights on it. DH is still quite cheerful considering everything but still not mobile and memory and tongue still not co-ordinating. SIL had arrived by the time we got home yesterday and although she is company can be a bit hard work, she's giving me so much advise and telling me I should be doing it is doing my head in. Whether it was having someone else in the house and I was exhausted but slept well last night, it was nearly 8 before I woke up. Must go, am being taken for a walk around my own garden. I think I will be screaming before Sunday. See you all later. xxx


On dear, I hope thinks get a bit better for you, while your SIL is with you. xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Sorry I didnt get back on yesterday.Theres a story somewhere but Ive just got up and I'm going to catch up.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, the sun is shining at last, hopefully I can fit grass cutting in some time today although it is quite wet at the moment and we don't get back from the hospital until after 6 so it might be an evening job, after I have cooked dinner. At least the mower has lights on it. DH is still quite cheerful considering everything but still not mobile and memory and tongue still not co-ordinating. SIL had arrived by the time we got home yesterday and although she is company can be a bit hard work, she's giving me so much advise and telling me I should be doing it is doing my head in. Whether it was having someone else in the house and I was exhausted but slept well last night, it was nearly 8 before I woke up. Must go, am being taken for a walk around my own garden. I think I will be screaming before Sunday. See you all later. xxx


Glad to hear your DH is still cheerful, I am sure that will aid his recovery. I suggest you do to your SIL what I do to Mr P when he starts talking. Is to work out some knitting patterns in your head, nod and say oh and yes occcasionally and let it all drift over you. And all this with a charming smile on our face. You have our full permission to scream as loudly as you want on here. Sending healing vibes to your DH and love and hugs to you. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Well this morning I was woke up at about 8:30ish by a very loud thunder clap and another followed shortly thereafter and it woke up DD I went in the bathroom and DD turned on the Tv to see if there was any warnings and as I came out of the bathroom she made a very funny sound and down she went she had a seizure or something when me and DS turned her over her mouth was twisted funny and bubbles were coming out of her mouth she was unresponsive for 15 to 20 minutes getting ready to take her to the doctor.
> 
> I will let you all know how she is when we return, when she fell she hit her face and has a black eye and nose! I am so exhausted as I had not been asleep for more than five hours.


I'm sending you my love and hoping everything goes OK for DD


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, the sun is shining at last, hopefully I can fit grass cutting in some time today although it is quite wet at the moment and we don't get back from the hospital until after 6 so it might be an evening job, after I have cooked dinner. At least the mower has lights on it. DH is still quite cheerful considering everything but still not mobile and memory and tongue still not co-ordinating. SIL had arrived by the time we got home yesterday and although she is company can be a bit hard work, she's giving me so much advise and telling me I should be doing it is doing my head in. Whether it was having someone else in the house and I was exhausted but slept well last night, it was nearly 8 before I woke up. Must go, am being taken for a walk around my own garden. I think I will be screaming before Sunday. See you all later. xxx


hahahaha. poor you. I take it she is going home on Sunday?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very damp Surrey. Big storm last night, lots of thunder and lightening and a month's worth of rain.Bentley spent the whole night on our bed and still there this morning. There has been quite a bit of flooding and several trees down, one across the main line into London.

Mr P and I are of to vote in the Referendum to see whether the UK wants to stay in the EU or not. I shall be glad when it is all over as there has been wall to wall coverage on the tv, none of which has been the slightest bit helpful.


Lisa, I hope your DD is ok today. Sending love and hugs to everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I did and they say Hi back, they all thought you were lovely. Xx


Well that's very nice of them and I think they were pretty cool too!! xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi anyone who is still up, all as well as can be expected here. I'm slightly tipsy and totally knackered so am off to bed. See you all tomorrow. xxx


Just what you needed, hope it helped you to sleep! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Well this morning I was woke up at about 8:30ish by a very loud thunder clap and another followed shortly thereafter and it woke up DD I went in the bathroom and DD turned on the Tv to see if there was any warnings and as I came out of the bathroom she made a very funny sound and down she went she had a seizure or something when me and DS turned her over her mouth was twisted funny and bubbles were coming out of her mouth she was unresponsive for 15 to 20 minutes getting ready to take her to the doctor.
> 
> I will let you all know how she is when we return, when she fell she hit her face and has a black eye and nose! I am so exhausted as I had not been asleep for more than five hours.


It never rains but it pours! I have everything crossed already, but am squeezing harder.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> The doctor told me that as long as she becomes responsive that she doesn't need to go to the hospital, he upped her medicine since this was a pretty severe seizure I wish I knew why she would just suddenly have one like that.


Sounds like even the doctor doesn't know. One of my neighbours has severe epilepsy and has up to 13 seizures a day for absolutely no reason at all, cleaning her teeth, watching tv, walking across the room......... It will be a very good thing when medical science can begin to understand these things but for Miss S, I hope it's sooner rather than later! Give her a hug from me! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> WOW ........ I know that you don't always have cold weather, but I really didn't think that you would get weather like that! It might sound a bit naive of me concerning the weather around the world, but your country is just so far to the north of the planet, that I assumed (I know - never assume, it makes an as out of u & me!) anyway it is hard for me to think of countries that are so far north of the equator, has the kind of weather that you are describing! I think I might keep a check on the weather in the areas that all of us live in! Although I do have problems even believing that Melbourne gets hot weather in the summer time! (⊙ω⊙) ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


It's quite rare, Judi and even rarer are hot sunny days. If it does get warm here, it tends to be very humid, as it was yesterday and overnight and _that's_ what makes you sweat!! :sm11: We had a terrific storm last night, it went on for hours and we have lots of severe flooding in some parts of London today! See, we are all extremes, too hot, too cold, to wet, too dry etc., etc.!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

It is great that Bentley came to protect you during the storm. There is a lot of coverage over here about the UK and the EU. Hopefully they get it settled and move forward onto bigger and better things.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very damp Surrey. Big storm last night, lots of thunder and lightening and a month's worth of rain.Bentley spent the whole night on our bed and still there this morning. There has been quite a bit of flooding and several trees down, one across the main line into London.
> 
> Mr P and I are of to vote in the Referendum to see whether the UK wants to stay in the EU or not. I shall be glad when it is all over as there has been wall to wall coverage on the tv, none of which has been the slightest bit helpful.
> 
> Lisa, I hope your DD is ok today. Sending love and hugs to everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That was probably the best thing to do, because that sound would have frightened it, and hurt its' ears; so it would have begin looking for the best avenue of escape. As far as I am aware, there are only a very small number of snakes that do chase people, instead of trying to get away, one of them lives in northern Australia, and I think the others might live in an African country. Last night I found out that most of the snakes in Australia, belong to the cobra family of snakes, and these snakes also behave like cobras when they are going to strike, the only difference is that their hood is not as large as the cobra that everyone knows of, and the snake charmers use! Some more useless information. ????????


I never thought of snakes as having ears!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone, the sun is shining at last, hopefully I can fit grass cutting in some time today although it is quite wet at the moment and we don't get back from the hospital until after 6 so it might be an evening job, after I have cooked dinner. At least the mower has lights on it. DH is still quite cheerful considering everything but still not mobile and memory and tongue still not co-ordinating. SIL had arrived by the time we got home yesterday and although she is company can be a bit hard work, she's giving me so much advise and telling me I should be doing it is doing my head in. Whether it was having someone else in the house and I was exhausted but slept well last night, it was nearly 8 before I woke up. Must go, am being taken for a walk around my own garden. I think I will be screaming before Sunday. See you all later. xxx


.....and b r e a t h e !!! Still better than being on your own though and if it isn't, think of the joy and contentment when she goes home!! Love ya! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It's quite rare, Judi and even rarer are hot sunny days. If it does get warm here, it tends to be very humid, as it was yesterday and overnight and _that's_ what makes you sweat!! :sm11: We had a terrific storm last night, it went on for hours and we have lots of severe flooding in some parts of London today! See, we are all extremes, too hot, too cold, to wet, too dry etc., etc.!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


that was a brilliant storm, lasted for ages.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very damp Surrey. Big storm last night, lots of thunder and lightening and a month's worth of rain.Bentley spent the whole night on our bed and still there this morning. There has been quite a bit of flooding and several trees down, one across the main line into London.
> 
> Mr P and I are of to vote in the Referendum to see whether the UK wants to stay in the EU or not. I shall be glad when it is all over as there has been wall to wall coverage on the tv, none of which has been the slightest bit helpful.
> 
> Lisa, I hope your DD is ok today. Sending love and hugs to everyone. xxx


William Hills is apparently showing 1-7 on us staying in and 5-1 on us leaving!!! If we stay, it's nothing to do with me!!! :sm04:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> hahahaha. poor you. I take it she is going home on Sunday?


Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> that was a brilliant storm, lasted for ages.


It was Janet, I really enjoyed it, except for all the car alarms it set off - and the poor barking doggies!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well that's very nice of them and I think they were pretty cool too!! xx


You'd have loved it last night singing All that Jazz. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> William Hills is apparently showing 1-7 on us staying in and 5-1 on us leaving!!! If we stay, it's nothing to do with me!!! :sm04:


Or me.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> You'd have loved it last night singing All that Jazz. Xx


I would have loved that, and I'm tone deaf.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Or me.


OK. Blame me! As long as you still love me.


----------



## PurpleFi

Still in bed...


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Still in bed...


He looks as though he will start snoring any minute now. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> He looks as though he will start snoring any minute now. :sm09: :sm09:


He was making little whimpering noises throughout the night xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> He was making little whimpering noises throughout the night xx


poor baby doesn't like thunder and lightning. It was spectacular.


----------



## jinx

I told you we think alike. I had to google if snakes had ears. Actually they do not have external ears. They have some sort of internal mechanism and are not completely deaf. They hear thru vibrations. Another piece of useless information.


London Girl said:


> I never thought of snakes as having ears!!!


----------



## jinx

Anyone do crossword puzzles? The clue is sweaters opening. I thought being a knitter I should be able to figure out any opening to a sweater. Answer is 4 letters. After several hours of pondering I looked at the answer.


----------



## SaxonLady

pore?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> If the winery crawl does happen, don't forget to either have a designated driver, use taxis or an even better idea might be to check out if there are bus tours, of that kind, that may be available ....... if there are enough people to accommodate that idea!


We have two designated drivers. We'll sip, but not have full glasses until back at the resort. The drivers get a free bottle.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very damp Surrey.  Big storm last night, lots of thunder and lightening and a month's worth of rain.Bentley spent the whole night on our bed and still there this morning. There has been quite a bit of flooding and several trees down, one across the main line into London.
> 
> Mr P and I are of to vote in the Referendum to see whether the UK wants to stay in the EU or not. I shall be glad when it is all over as there has been wall to wall coverage on the tv, none of which has been the slightest bit helpful.
> 
> Lisa, I hope your DD is ok today. Sending love and hugs to everyone. xxx


Do you mind telling us if you are for or against leaving the EU? I don't have enough infirmation to know much about it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Anyone do crossword puzzles? The clue is sweaters opening. I thought being a knitter I should be able to figure out any opening to a sweater. Answer is 4 letters. After several hours of pondering I looked at the answer.


Neck?


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Glad to hear your DH is still cheerful, I am sure that will aid his recovery. I suggest you do to your SIL what I do to Mr P when he starts talking. Is to work out some knitting patterns in your head, nod and say oh and yes occcasionally and let it all drift over you. And all this with a charming smile on our face. You have our full permission to scream as loudly as you want on here. Sending healing vibes to your DH and love and hugs to you. xxxx


Ditto from me, Barny! Also sending more healing vibes for your DH and love and comforting hugs to you. We're here for you! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You'd have loved it last night singing All that Jazz. Xx


I would have had to join in!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> He was making little whimpering noises throughout the night xx


That's probably why he's sleeping still, he had a disturbed night with all that whimpering!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I would have had to join in!!! xx


You would have been expected to join in! Xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I told you we think alike. I had to google if snakes had ears. Actually they do not have external ears. They have some sort of internal mechanism and are not completely deaf. They hear thru vibrations. Another piece of useless information.


Thanks for sharing jinx, I'm older and wiser now!! :sm02: xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you mind telling us if you are for or against leaving the EU? I don't have enough infirmation to know much about it.


I am for leaving the EU, mainly because of the immigration issues, although most of our immigrant population come from outside the EU! I suppose I remember life here before we were part of the EU and feel it was better, we are an island race and Europe is on the other side of the English Channel as far as I am concerned, we don't need to be told how bendy our cucumbers can be!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Anyone do crossword puzzles? The clue is sweaters opening. I thought being a knitter I should be able to figure out any opening to a sweater. Answer is 4 letters. After several hours of pondering I looked at the answer.


I give up!!! :sm22:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I am for leaving the EU, mainly because of the immigration issues, although most of our immigrant population come from outside the EU! I suppose I remember life here before we were part of the EU and feel it was better, we are an island race and Europe is on the other side of the English Channel as far as I am concerned, we don't need to be told how bendy our cucumbers can be!!


I feel the same too x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I give up!!! :sm22:


Vent or hole!


----------



## PurpleFi

Took rubbish to the tip. Went and voted. Did some sewing. Bentley final made it outside and promptly brought in a mouse which I recycled back into the garden. Pick some raspberries for dessert tonight - l feel a Camberley mess coming on. Now sitting down and having a coffee , it is pouring with rain and thunder and Bentley is fast asleep on my lap,


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Took rubbish to the tip. Went and voted. Did some sewing. Bentley final made it outside and promptly brought in a mouse which I recycled back into the garden. Pick some raspberries for dessert tonight - l feel a Camberley mess coming on. Now sitting down and having a coffee , it is pouring with rain and thunder and Bentley is fast asleep on my lap,


Sort of dry at the moment but feels like it could thunder and lightening again at any moment!! Went to Bromley this morning to buy some bits for my French trip next week but not very pleased with one of the bras I bought, it has marks on it and the straps are already and their shortest and I need them shorter, so that's going back!! No wonder BHS is dying on it's feet, very odd atmosphere in there today! Then I finished Jake's fly costume, think it will look really good, will post a picture when he's got it all on! DH and I have just chosen a new bed from a local shop online. I am waiting to hear if they have it in stock so I can go and have a bounce!! Have nearly finished my shawl but will keep going until nearly all the yarn has been used then finish it off with something fancy, watch this space!! Have a good evening, enjoy your Camberley Mess!! xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sort of dry at the moment but feels like it could thunder and lightening again at any moment!! Went to Bromley this morning to buy some bits for my French trip next week but not very pleased with one of the bras I bought, it has marks on it and the straps are already and their shortest and I need them shorter, so that's going back!! No wonder BHS is dying on it's feet, very odd atmosphere in there today! Then I finished Jake's fly costume, think it will look really good, will post a picture when he's got it all on! DH and I have just chosen a new bed from a local shop online. I am waiting to hear if they have it in stock so I can go and have a bounce!! Have nearly finished my shawl but will keep going until nearly all the yarn has been used then finish it off with something fancy, watch this space!! Have a good evening, enjoy your Camberley Mess!! xxxxxx


It's pouring here, and tomorrow is setting up day for Armed Forces weekend.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It's pouring here, and tomorrow is setting up day for Armed Forces weekend.


Happens nearly every year, doesn't it?!! Pouring here too and so dark we've put the lights on!!

:sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Happens nearly every year, doesn't it?!! Pouring here too and so dark we've put the lights on!!
> 
> :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


usually clears up just in time.


----------



## SaxonLady

it's quite bright and clear ATM. Won't last!


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady was the closest to the answer. I was thinking so hard about a knit sweater that I did not think of a human sweating. The answer is duct which is a pore on a human. I hate when I forget to look at the whole picture.


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. Its been a beautiful Summers day 23C. I got all my washing dry and did a considerable amount of knitting again.DH has been busying himself with GS1's car. I wish he had cars to work on every day. Tomorrow it is supposed to rain!!! Sorry for you southern girls as you've had terrible storms. I hope none of you were flooded.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> SaxonLady was the closest to the answer. I was thinking so hard about a knit sweater that I did not think of a human sweating. The answer is duct which is a pore on a human. I hate when I forget to look at the whole picture.


I should have got that as I was a 'sweater' yesterday!!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I never thought of snakes as having ears!!!


Neither did I :sm06: Anyways....who can talk snake? :sm22:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Still in bed...


You do realise that this is one spoiled pussy cat dont you? :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Neither did I :sm06: Anyways....who can talk snake? :sm22:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I didnt know you were going to France next week?


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I didnt know you were going to France next week?


Going with the Zumba girls and their fellahs (not mine) to the Normandy Beaches, Monday until Friday, should be a bllast!!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Anyone do crossword puzzles? The clue is sweaters opening. I thought being a knitter I should be able to figure out any opening to a sweater. Answer is 4 letters. After several hours of pondering I looked at the answer.


Neck?


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> I feel the same too x


And me, would also like to be able to make our own laws. All the small farmers around us want out as well.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sort of dry at the moment but feels like it could thunder and lightening again at any moment!! Went to Bromley this morning to buy some bits for my French trip next week but not very pleased with one of the bras I bought, it has marks on it and the straps are already and their shortest and I need them shorter, so that's going back!! No wonder BHS is dying on it's feet, very odd atmosphere in there today! Then I finished Jake's fly costume, think it will look really good, will post a picture when he's got it all on! DH and I have just chosen a new bed from a local shop online. I am waiting to hear if they have it in stock so I can go and have a bounce!! Have nearly finished my shawl but will keep going until nearly all the yarn has been used then finish it off with something fancy, watch this space!! Have a good evening, enjoy your Camberley Mess!! xxxxxx


We have had a glorious day weather wise, managed to get some of the lawns cut, hopefully it will be dry tomorrow so I can finish them off.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Neither did I :sm06: Anyways....who can talk snake? :sm22:


Harry Potter.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> You do realise that this is one spoiled pussy cat dont you? :sm09:


Really?! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Been visiting again with SIL, not sure DH was all that pleased to see her, she does tend to treat him like a child. I'm beginning to regret telling her, I haven't stopped since she arrived. As soon as we got up she was on about gardening and cutting the lawns. We couldn't get the ordinary mower going but the sit on one worked so I ended up cutting lawn. Then it was dinner time so came in and did soup and rolls. Off for visit then as we neared home all I got was hope we're home soon I'm starving, so straight into evening meal. I escaped for a couple of minutes after to lock up the mower and water my plants. Back in, she had made herself a tea, she said she forgot we always had one after a meal. Anyway it's 8 o'clock and I have just sat down. Moan over. One piece of good news DH says I can find myself a small car and buy it, not a new one but at least a car. so I am off tomorrow to our local mechanic to see if he can find me one. Fingers crossed he has some contacts. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Its been a beautiful Summers day 23C. I got all my washing dry and did a considerable amount of knitting again.DH has been busying himself with GS1's car. I wish he had cars to work on every day. Tomorrow it is supposed to rain!!! Sorry for you southern girls as you've had terrible storms. I hope none of you were flooded.


not in my little office!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Going with the Zumba girls and their fellahs (not mine) to the Normandy Beaches, Monday until Friday, should be a bllast!!! xxxxx


it will be hectic in France next week! Richebourg, Battle of the Somme et al.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Been visiting again with SIL, not sure DH was all that pleased to see her, she does tend to treat him like a child. I'm beginning to regret telling her, I haven't stopped since she arrived. As soon as we got up she was on about gardening and cutting the lawns. We couldn't get the ordinary mower going but the sit on one worked so I ended up cutting lawn. Then it was dinner time so came in and did soup and rolls. Off for visit then as we neared home all I got was hope we're home soon I'm starving, so straight into evening meal. I escaped for a couple of minutes after to lock up the mower and water my plants. Back in, she had made herself a tea, she said she forgot we always had one after a meal. Anyway it's 8 o'clock and I have just sat down. Moan over. One piece of good news DH says I can find myself a small car and buy it, not a new one but at least a car. so I am off tomorrow to our local mechanic to see if he can find me one. Fingers crossed he has some contacts. xxx


Yeah. Battle by battle till the war is won.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Going with the Zumba girls and their fellahs (not mine) to the Normandy Beaches, Monday until Friday, should be a bllast!!! xxxxx


Admit it, you're going to cause trouble at the football aren't you? :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Its been a beautiful Summers day 23C. I got all my washing dry and did a considerable amount of knitting again.DH has been busying himself with GS1's car. I wish he had cars to work on every day. Tomorrow it is supposed to rain!!! Sorry for you southern girls as you've had terrible storms. I hope none of you were flooded.


DH was home late as he was dealing with floods in the building where he works. And he came home in wet cycling gear as it didn't dry out from the morning deluge :sm13:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Been visiting again with SIL, not sure DH was all that pleased to see her, she does tend to treat him like a child. I'm beginning to regret telling her, I haven't stopped since she arrived. As soon as we got up she was on about gardening and cutting the lawns. We couldn't get the ordinary mower going but the sit on one worked so I ended up cutting lawn. Then it was dinner time so came in and did soup and rolls. Off for visit then as we neared home all I got was hope we're home soon I'm starving, so straight into evening meal. I escaped for a couple of minutes after to lock up the mower and water my plants. Back in, she had made herself a tea, she said she forgot we always had one after a meal. Anyway it's 8 o'clock and I have just sat down. Moan over. One piece of good news DH says I can find myself a small car and buy it, not a new one but at least a car. so I am off tomorrow to our local mechanic to see if he can find me one. Fingers crossed he has some contacts. xxx


I think we all know at least one person like your sil! ( OK auto correct put zip for sil :sm16: ) Great news about the car :sm24:


----------



## jinx

It was nice of your SIL to come stay with you and visit her brother. It is great you have the go ahead to get a vehicle. Good luck finding one that fits you and your wallet.


Barn-dweller said:


> Been visiting again with SIL, not sure DH was all that pleased to see her, she does tend to treat him like a child. I'm beginning to regret telling her, I haven't stopped since she arrived. As soon as we got up she was on about gardening and cutting the lawns. We couldn't get the ordinary mower going but the sit on one worked so I ended up cutting lawn. Then it was dinner time so came in and did soup and rolls. Off for visit then as we neared home all I got was hope we're home soon I'm starving, so straight into evening meal. I escaped for a couple of minutes after to lock up the mower and water my plants. Back in, she had made herself a tea, she said she forgot we always had one after a meal. Anyway it's 8 o'clock and I have just sat down. Moan over. One piece of good news DH says I can find myself a small car and buy it, not a new one but at least a car. so I am off tomorrow to our local mechanic to see if he can find me one. Fingers crossed he has some contacts. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It was nice of your SIL to come stay with you and visit her brother. It is great you have the go ahead to get a vehicle. Good luck finding one that fits you and your wallet.


The wallet will probably take a hit but I'm off tomorrow to set the wheels turning. Sorry about the pun.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just seen the weather on the news in the SE. It's amazing how such a small island can have such differing weather.


----------



## LondonChris

Finally I've got on! The wifi is terrible here & there is no phone reception. I have not been able to read any posts but I will catch up one day! Hope Barney's DH is improving & everyone else is ok.
We are spending our last night in Scotland, off to Northumberland tomorrow. We have loved Scotland, scenery is wonderful. Not sure if I said that we went to Edinburgh. Pleased we went but don't think I would go again, it's full of traffic, hills & tourists, but the sun shone all day, today has been glorious too. In Edinburgh we took the tourist bus twice round & certainly saw the sights. Saw lots of kilted men, Mr B is still refusing my offer of a kilt, I'm sure it would suit him. I will go now it's late & I have to pack again. Love to you all.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Its been a beautiful Summers day 23C. I got all my washing dry and did a considerable amount of knitting again.DH has been busying himself with GS1's car. I wish he had cars to work on every day. Tomorrow it is supposed to rain!!! Sorry for you southern girls as you've had terrible storms. I hope none of you were flooded.


Sounds like a great day! Glad you had a warm and sunny day. Ours started out a bit wet, then dried up until about a half hour ago and is now rainy and windy. Supposed to get up to the upper 70sF by the weekend and into next week. I was out most of the day meeting with a couple of friends. We're trying to get together weekly and I'm teaching them how to crochet. Last week we did a simple dishcloth and this week we started on a dish towel. Great to sit and visit while working on our little project. :sm02: Love you all lots. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I should have got that as I was a 'sweater' yesterday!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Going with the Zumba girls and their fellahs (not mine) to the Normandy Beaches, Monday until Friday, should be a bllast!!! xxxxx


Sounds like a great trip! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We have had a glorious day weather wise, managed to get some of the lawns cut, hopefully it will be dry tomorrow so I can finish them off.


Great progress! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Been visiting again with SIL, not sure DH was all that pleased to see her, she does tend to treat him like a child. I'm beginning to regret telling her, I haven't stopped since she arrived. As soon as we got up she was on about gardening and cutting the lawns. We couldn't get the ordinary mower going but the sit on one worked so I ended up cutting lawn. Then it was dinner time so came in and did soup and rolls. Off for visit then as we neared home all I got was hope we're home soon I'm starving, so straight into evening meal. I escaped for a couple of minutes after to lock up the mower and water my plants. Back in, she had made herself a tea, she said she forgot we always had one after a meal. Anyway it's 8 o'clock and I have just sat down. Moan over. One piece of good news DH says I can find myself a small car and buy it, not a new one but at least a car. so I am off tomorrow to our local mechanic to see if he can find me one. Fingers crossed he has some contacts. xxx


That is great news about the car! So sorry your SIL is being a pain.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Anyone do crossword puzzles? The clue is sweaters opening. I thought being a knitter I should be able to figure out any opening to a sweater. Answer is 4 letters. After several hours of pondering I looked at the answer.


Which was?

I guessed neck!


----------



## jinx

duct


binkbrice said:


> Which was?
> 
> I guessed neck!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> duct


I wasn't alone with my answer though! :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

Had to take DD to another appointment today which we were a half hour late for...my fault...but they had another appointment two hours later and so we ran some errands today and I went to joanns for one white skein of yarn and bought three and three strawberry a new pack of needles.....did I need them....no but I wanted them because I had a new idea for a baby blanket for my cousins baby and she is in the hospital having her now so it will be a later gift!


----------



## binkbrice

Barny it's great about the car and i hope all goes well with Sil.


----------



## jollypolly

Hi, this is one for the books!! Couldnt wait to tell you. I've been chuckling for hours and laughed so
Hard when it happened. My friend asked me to call her so I told her and she laughed too. Here's what happened...I took my pink baby yarn and the onesie to my meeting and put it into my purse so I wouldn't need the knitting bag. I got there just on time and as I headed for my seat, one person I know told me to turn around. I had a line of yarn going out the door, I laughed And went to get the skien but the line of yarn was going up the hall and out the double doors, then it was across the big hall and to the double doors going outside....then it was out under the door and up the sidewalk when I saw the skien across the parking lot in front of my car bumper. A late lady picked it up and brought it to me, by then I had loops in my hand. When I got back to the meeting they gave me a round of applause. I couldn't stop laughing as they were too. I told them I'd found a way to find my car in parking lots. I'd just drop a skien of yarn and follow it back to the car. I can't understand how such a long strand continued so far with no snag or looping. When I'm knitting I just get a few feet and then it's snagged from coming out of the skien wrong. Amazing!


----------



## lifeline

jollypolly said:


> Hi, this is one for the books!! Couldnt wait to tell you. I've been chuckling for hours and laughed so
> Hard when it happened. My friend asked me to call her so I told her and she laughed too. Here's what happened...I took my pink baby yarn and the onesie to my meeting and put it into my purse so I wouldn't need the knitting bag. I got there just on time and as I headed for my seat, one person I know told me to turn around. I had a line of yarn going out the door, I laughed And went to get the skien but the line of yarn was going up the hall and out the double doors, then it was across the big hall and to the double doors going outside....then it was out under the door and up the sidewalk when I saw the skien across the parking lot in front of my car bumper. A late lady picked it up and brought it to me, by then I had loops in my hand. When I got back to the meeting they gave me a round of applause. I couldn't stop laughing as they were too. I told them I'd found a way to find my car in parking lots. I'd just drop a skien of yarn and follow it back to the car. I can't understand how such a long strand continued so far with no snag or looping. When I'm knitting I just get a few feet and then it's snagged from coming out of the skien wrong. Amazing!


Thanks for the early morning chuckle Polly :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver

*****URGENT*****

Yes, I have risen from the dead..... but am in hospital for surgery this AM (Thurs.) Turned on the nightly news and saw all the flooding in London. Are you all OK?????? It is way past time to sleep so couldn't go back and look for entries. I will check in in AM. PLEASE, let me know how you are doing...... Love you all.


----------



## lifeline

Dreamweaver said:


> *****URGENT*****
> 
> Yes, I have risen from the dead..... but am in hospital for surgery this AM (Thurs.) Turned on the nightly news and saw all the flooding in London. Are you all OK?????? It is way past time to sleep so couldn't go back and look for entries. I will check in in AM. PLEASE, let me know how you are doing...... Love you all.


Thinking of you and hope all goes well with your surgery. Great to hear from you. Take care

All OK from the flooding


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> That is great news about the car! So sorry your SIL is being a pain.


Third person I've heard from this week with a SIL who is a PITA...must be the season. At least it's a visit not permanent stay. One lady has her SIL living with her and her hub. I don't know how she does it.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Neck?


Cowl?


----------



## jollypolly

Last night I dropped the yogurt...just now son dropped a paper cup of cola. What fun....


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Thanks for sharing jinx, I'm older and wiser now!! :sm02: xx


Now we know why they don't wear glasses...no ears to hook them on. . It's late :/


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Took rubbish to the tip. Went and voted. Did some sewing. Bentley final made it outside and promptly brought in a mouse which I recycled back into the garden. Pick some raspberries for dessert tonight - l feel a Camberley mess coming on. Now sitting down and having a coffee , it is pouring with rain and thunder and Bentley is fast asleep on my lap,


Mmmm the berries look good. Mooch is on my lap for his evening head rub and pet. I was looking foreward to seeing celebrity family feud with Paula Dean and my DVR erased it. Boo hisses.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> Third person I've heard from this week with a SIL who is a PITA...must be the season. At least it's a visit not permanent stay. One lady has her SIL living with her and her hub. I don't know how she does it.


Now that would drive me completely crazy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> Now we know why they don't wear glasses...no ears to hook them on. . It's late :/


Hearing aids might be a problem as well.


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> Hi, this is one for the books!! Couldnt wait to tell you. I've been chuckling for hours and laughed so
> Hard when it happened. My friend asked me to call her so I told her and she laughed too. Here's what happened...I took my pink baby yarn and the onesie to my meeting and put it into my purse so I wouldn't need the knitting bag. I got there just on time and as I headed for my seat, one person I know told me to turn around. I had a line of yarn going out the door, I laughed And went to get the skien but the line of yarn was going up the hall and out the double doors, then it was across the big hall and to the double doors going outside....then it was out under the door and up the sidewalk when I saw the skien across the parking lot in front of my car bumper. A late lady picked it up and brought it to me, by then I had loops in my hand. When I got back to the meeting they gave me a round of applause. I couldn't stop laughing as they were too. I told them I'd found a way to find my car in parking lots. I'd just drop a skien of yarn and follow it back to the car. I can't understand how such a long strand continued so far with no snag or looping. When I'm knitting I just get a few feet and then it's snagged from coming out of the skien wrong. Amazing!


Jolly you have me laughing too! What a nice way to end my night! xox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you and hope all goes well with your surgery. Great to hear from you. Take care
> 
> All OK from the flooding


Ditto from me Dreamweaver and sending you a hello! Trish


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> The wallet will probably take a hit but I'm off tomorrow to set the wheels turning. Sorry about the pun.


Yay! Good luck with your hunt Barny! xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Took rubbish to the tip. Went and voted. Did some sewing. Bentley final made it outside and promptly brought in a mouse which I recycled back into the garden. Pick some raspberries for dessert tonight - l feel a Camberley mess coming on. Now sitting down and having a coffee , it is pouring with rain and thunder and Bentley is fast asleep on my lap,


That cat has a thousand faces! Each photo you share he's doing something different. I love Bentley!

What's a "camberley mess" Purple? Should I be scared...! xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> we know you to be a keeper as well. For us!


.. thanks Saxy you've always made me feel so welcome from across the pond! xox
Thank you all for the anniversary wishes, it made our day. xox


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> *****URGENT*****
> 
> Yes, I have risen from the dead..... but am in hospital for surgery this AM (Thurs.) Turned on the nightly news and saw all the flooding in London. Are you all OK?????? It is way past time to sleep so couldn't go back and look for entries. I will check in in AM. PLEASE, let me know how you are doing...... Love you all.


all the better for seeing your face on here again! I hope the surgery went well. Welcome home! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> *****URGENT*****
> 
> Yes, I have risen from the dead..... but am in hospital for surgery this AM (Thurs.) Turned on the nightly news and saw all the flooding in London. Are you all OK?????? It is way past time to sleep so couldn't go back and look for entries. I will check in in AM. PLEASE, let me know how you are doing...... Love you all.


Lovely to see you here Jynx. Hope the surgery goes well. We are safe from the flooding here in Camberley, but there has been a lot and also trees down with lightning strikes. Take care, love and hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, even Bentley has ventured out!

Barny great news about the car, good luck with your hunt and I hope SIL is behaving herself.

Lisa, hope DD is benefiting from the hosp appointments and they are regulating her meds. Of course you needed more yarn and needles.

Trish, Camberley Mess is like Eton Mess (meringue, strawberries and cream) but with my take on it so it has home grown raspberries, meringue, butterscotch ice cream and sour cream. Sounds weird but I like it and so does June.

Polly, I just love your story about the 'yarn trail', puts a who new meaning on the saying.

Sew n sews this morning so I must get organized and I'll catch you later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello Girls 17C and its supposed to rain this afternoon. Ive just got up and its 10.45am. Ive probably missed Summer. I must catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Been visiting again with SIL, not sure DH was all that pleased to see her, she does tend to treat him like a child. I'm beginning to regret telling her, I haven't stopped since she arrived. As soon as we got up she was on about gardening and cutting the lawns. We couldn't get the ordinary mower going but the sit on one worked so I ended up cutting lawn. Then it was dinner time so came in and did soup and rolls. Off for visit then as we neared home all I got was hope we're home soon I'm starving, so straight into evening meal. I escaped for a couple of minutes after to lock up the mower and water my plants. Back in, she had made herself a tea, she said she forgot we always had one after a meal. Anyway it's 8 o'clock and I have just sat down. Moan over. One piece of good news DH says I can find myself a small car and buy it, not a new one but at least a car. so I am off tomorrow to our local mechanic to see if he can find me one. Fingers crossed he has some contacts. xxx


Would you like me to come over and lamp her??????????? Good news on the car.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Hi, this is one for the books!! Couldnt wait to tell you. I've been chuckling for hours and laughed so
> Hard when it happened. My friend asked me to call her so I told her and she laughed too. Here's what happened...I took my pink baby yarn and the onesie to my meeting and put it into my purse so I wouldn't need the knitting bag. I got there just on time and as I headed for my seat, one person I know told me to turn around. I had a line of yarn going out the door, I laughed And went to get the skien but the line of yarn was going up the hall and out the double doors, then it was across the big hall and to the double doors going outside....then it was out under the door and up the sidewalk when I saw the skien across the parking lot in front of my car bumper. A late lady picked it up and brought it to me, by then I had loops in my hand. When I got back to the meeting they gave me a round of applause. I couldn't stop laughing as they were too. I told them I'd found a way to find my car in parking lots. I'd just drop a skien of yarn and follow it back to the car. I can't understand how such a long strand continued so far with no snag or looping. When I'm knitting I just get a few feet and then it's snagged from coming out of the skien wrong. Amazing!


Hey Jolly, you give us such humour. /you are a tonic to me. Nice to have you laughing again.


----------



## grandma susan

Dreamweaver said:


> *****URGENT*****
> 
> Yes, I have risen from the dead..... but am in hospital for surgery this AM (Thurs.) Turned on the nightly news and saw all the flooding in London. Are you all OK?????? It is way past time to sleep so couldn't go back and look for entries. I will check in in AM. PLEASE, let me know how you are doing...... Love you all.


Hello Jynx, sorry you are in hospital but its lovely to see you. You are so missed.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> And me, would also like to be able to make our own laws. All the small farmers around us want out as well.


Some happy farmers in Wales this morning then?!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Been visiting again with SIL, not sure DH was all that pleased to see her, she does tend to treat him like a child. I'm beginning to regret telling her, I haven't stopped since she arrived. As soon as we got up she was on about gardening and cutting the lawns. We couldn't get the ordinary mower going but the sit on one worked so I ended up cutting lawn. Then it was dinner time so came in and did soup and rolls. Off for visit then as we neared home all I got was hope we're home soon I'm starving, so straight into evening meal. I escaped for a couple of minutes after to lock up the mower and water my plants. Back in, she had made herself a tea, she said she forgot we always had one after a meal. Anyway it's 8 o'clock and I have just sat down. Moan over. One piece of good news DH says I can find myself a small car and buy it, not a new one but at least a car. so I am off tomorrow to our local mechanic to see if he can find me one. Fingers crossed he has some contacts. xxx


That's great news, shows he is thinking straight and via a mechanic is very sensible!! Sorry about SIL but she'll be gone soon and she has probably stopped you from worrying by making you angry instead!!
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> it will be hectic in France next week! Richebourg, Battle of the Somme et al.


Yes indeed but will hopefully be quiet where we are staying. Don't ask, I can't remember and their website is being updated!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Admit it, you're going to cause trouble at the football aren't you? :sm09:


Only if the football causes trouble with us!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> DH was home late as he was dealing with floods in the building where he works. And he came home in wet cycling gear as it didn't dry out from the morning deluge :sm13:


Oh, poor man, hope he's dried out now!! x


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> The wallet will probably take a hit but I'm off tomorrow to set the wheels turning. Sorry about the pun.


Groan! :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just seen the weather on the news in the SE. It's amazing how such a small island can have such differing weather.


It's nice here at the moment but it has been truly awful. It was dark all day yesterday but we have blue skies today, YAY!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Finally I've got on! The wifi is terrible here & there is no phone reception. I have not been able to read any posts but I will catch up one day! Hope Barney's DH is improving & everyone else is ok.
> We are spending our last night in Scotland, off to Northumberland tomorrow. We have loved Scotland, scenery is wonderful. Not sure if I said that we went to Edinburgh. Pleased we went but don't think I would go again, it's full of traffic, hills & tourists, but the sun shone all day, today has been glorious too. In Edinburgh we took the tourist bus twice round & certainly saw the sights. Saw lots of kilted men, Mr B is still refusing my offer of a kilt, I'm sure it would suit him. I will go now it's late & I have to pack again. Love to you all.


You could knit him one!! I agree with you about Edinburgh, it _is_ very hilly. We didn't do the tourist bus but maybe we should have, it sounds great! Keep enjoying your holiday and I hope the weather is kind, you're well out of the South East at the moment!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a great day! Glad you had a warm and sunny day. Ours started out a bit wet, then dried up until about a half hour ago and is now rainy and windy. Supposed to get up to the upper 70sF by the weekend and into next week. I was out most of the day meeting with a couple of friends. We're trying to get together weekly and I'm teaching them how to crochet. Last week we did a simple dishcloth and this week we started on a dish towel. Great to sit and visit while working on our little project. :sm02: Love you all lots. xxxooo


That sounds really nice Pam, wish we had the time together for you to teach me how to crochet!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Hi, this is one for the books!! Couldnt wait to tell you. I've been chuckling for hours and laughed so
> Hard when it happened. My friend asked me to call her so I told her and she laughed too. Here's what happened...I took my pink baby yarn and the onesie to my meeting and put it into my purse so I wouldn't need the knitting bag. I got there just on time and as I headed for my seat, one person I know told me to turn around. I had a line of yarn going out the door, I laughed And went to get the skien but the line of yarn was going up the hall and out the double doors, then it was across the big hall and to the double doors going outside....then it was out under the door and up the sidewalk when I saw the skien across the parking lot in front of my car bumper. A late lady picked it up and brought it to me, by then I had loops in my hand. When I got back to the meeting they gave me a round of applause. I couldn't stop laughing as they were too. I told them I'd found a way to find my car in parking lots. I'd just drop a skien of yarn and follow it back to the car. I can't understand how such a long strand continued so far with no snag or looping. When I'm knitting I just get a few feet and then it's snagged from coming out of the skien wrong. Amazing!


That's hilarious Polly, I would have laughed myself silly if I had been there! Glad you got your yarn back under control and I hope it wasn't damaged. Good job you didn't drop the onesie and unravel it all the way inside!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> *****URGENT*****
> 
> Yes, I have risen from the dead..... but am in hospital for surgery this AM (Thurs.) Turned on the nightly news and saw all the flooding in London. Are you all OK?????? It is way past time to sleep so couldn't go back and look for entries. I will check in in AM. PLEASE, let me know how you are doing...... Love you all.


I think we're all fine thanks Jynx, it wasn't too bad in my part of London. Wishing you well with the op, pop in again and let us know how you are doing, cos we miss you girl!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Now we know why they don't wear glasses...no ears to hook them on. . It's late :/


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:29 am EST and 13'C (55'F). Once again I slept through my alarm, not as badly as yesterday, but I think I need to get another alarm. Preferably one with a hammer or a bucket of water. 
Yesterday, like the day before, was all day meetings. At least yesterday, they brought us food.


----------



## London Girl

Lat message for now, I promise!! Well DH and I have just been up to the shops and bought a new bed!!!! It has taken me literally years to persuade him but we did it!! We don't get it until Tuesday week but I can wait! It's my early birthday surprise outing from DD this evening, She is picking me up at 5.00 and we are eating at 6.00, smart-casual is the dress code but that's all I know!! Very excited!! Catch you later, love you all lots cos you brighten my day!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Been visiting again with SIL, not sure DH was all that pleased to see her, she does tend to treat him like a child. I'm beginning to regret telling her, I haven't stopped since she arrived. As soon as we got up she was on about gardening and cutting the lawns. We couldn't get the ordinary mower going but the sit on one worked so I ended up cutting lawn. Then it was dinner time so came in and did soup and rolls. Off for visit then as we neared home all I got was hope we're home soon I'm starving, so straight into evening meal. I escaped for a couple of minutes after to lock up the mower and water my plants. Back in, she had made herself a tea, she said she forgot we always had one after a meal. Anyway it's 8 o'clock and I have just sat down. Moan over. One piece of good news DH says I can find myself a small car and buy it, not a new one but at least a car. so I am off tomorrow to our local mechanic to see if he can find me one. Fingers crossed he has some contacts. xxx





London Girl said:


> That's great news, shows he is thinking straight and via a mechanic is very sensible!! Sorry about SIL but she'll be gone soon and she has probably stopped you from worrying by making you angry instead!!
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I agree. It sounds like SIL has been a great distraction, if a bit aggravating. Good news about the car.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, even Bentley has ventured out!
> 
> Barny great news about the car, good luck with your hunt and I hope SIL is behaving herself.
> 
> Lisa, hope DD is benefiting from the hosp appointments and they are regulating her meds. Of course you needed more yarn and needles.
> 
> Trish, Camberley Mess is like Eton Mess (meringue, strawberries and cream) but with my take on it so it has home grown raspberries, meringue, butterscotch ice cream and sour cream. Sounds weird but I like it and so does June.
> 
> Polly, I just love your story about the 'yarn trail', puts a who new meaning on the saying.
> 
> Sew n sews this morning so I must get organized and I'll catch you later. xxx


Did I try your Camberley Mess? I think we had Eton Mess when I was there, but yours sounds yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely to see you here Jynx. Hope the surgery goes well. We are safe from the flooding here in Camberley, but there has been a lot and also trees down with lightning strikes. Take care, love and hugs. xxx


Stay away from the trees in the lightning storms. You have lots of trees around.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Mmmm the berries look good. Mooch is on my lap for his evening head rub and pet. I was looking foreward to seeing celebrity family feud with Paula Dean and my DVR erased it. Boo hisses.


My DVR has developed a mind of its own too. I'm thinking of getting one of the PVRs from the provider to replace it.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Last night I dropped the yogurt...just now son dropped a paper cup of cola. What fun....


You read about me and the water? A bottle of water in a file cabinet at work and a cooler full of water all over the kitchen?
I'm going to have high temperatures this weekend so I'll probably be tossing water again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Dreamweaver said:


> *****URGENT*****
> 
> Yes, I have risen from the dead..... but am in hospital for surgery this AM (Thurs.) Turned on the nightly news and saw all the flooding in London. Are you all OK?????? It is way past time to sleep so couldn't go back and look for entries. I will check in in AM. PLEASE, let me know how you are doing...... Love you all.


Wonderful to see you on here again. I hope the surgery goes well and that you are pain-free soon.
Come back again soon. You've been missed.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Hi, this is one for the books!! Couldnt wait to tell you. I've been chuckling for hours and laughed so
> Hard when it happened. My friend asked me to call her so I told her and she laughed too. Here's what happened...I took my pink baby yarn and the onesie to my meeting and put it into my purse so I wouldn't need the knitting bag. I got there just on time and as I headed for my seat, one person I know told me to turn around. I had a line of yarn going out the door, I laughed And went to get the skien but the line of yarn was going up the hall and out the double doors, then it was across the big hall and to the double doors going outside....then it was out under the door and up the sidewalk when I saw the skien across the parking lot in front of my car bumper. A late lady picked it up and brought it to me, by then I had loops in my hand. When I got back to the meeting they gave me a round of applause. I couldn't stop laughing as they were too. I told them I'd found a way to find my car in parking lots. I'd just drop a skien of yarn and follow it back to the car. I can't understand how such a long strand continued so far with no snag or looping. When I'm knitting I just get a few feet and then it's snagged from coming out of the skien wrong. Amazing!


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: 
My luck, the onesie would have unravelled and would have to be knit again.
That would be a good way to find the car. I usually walk around the parking lot, pressing the lock button until I hear a car that beeps, then head that way. Usually it's my car.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Had to take DD to another appointment today which we were a half hour late for...my fault...but they had another appointment two hours later and so we ran some errands today and I went to joanns for one white skein of yarn and bought three and three strawberry a new pack of needles.....did I need them....no but I wanted them because I had a new idea for a baby blanket for my cousins baby and she is in the hospital having her now so it will be a later gift!


Happy knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a great day! Glad you had a warm and sunny day. Ours started out a bit wet, then dried up until about a half hour ago and is now rainy and windy. Supposed to get up to the upper 70sF by the weekend and into next week. I was out most of the day meeting with a couple of friends. We're trying to get together weekly and I'm teaching them how to crochet. Last week we did a simple dishcloth and this week we started on a dish towel. Great to sit and visit while working on our little project. :sm02: Love you all lots. xxxooo


That sounds like a great reason to meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> DH was home late as he was dealing with floods in the building where he works. And he came home in wet cycling gear as it didn't dry out from the morning deluge :sm13:


That would feel awful.
I hope the sun is out for you today.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Going with the Zumba girls and their fellahs (not mine) to the Normandy Beaches, Monday until Friday, should be a bllast!!! xxxxx


That sounds like the vacation that my mum's guy-friend tried to go on. 
Have a great time.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I am for leaving the EU, mainly because of the immigration issues, although most of our immigrant population come from outside the EU! I suppose I remember life here before we were part of the EU and feel it was better, we are an island race and Europe is on the other side of the English Channel as far as I am concerned, we don't need to be told how bendy our cucumbers can be!!


Cucumbers???


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Some happy farmers in Wales this morning then?!!! xxx


Haven't seen any yet but I am sure they have all got silly grins on their faces.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Took rubbish to the tip. Went and voted. Did some sewing. Bentley final made it outside and promptly brought in a mouse which I recycled back into the garden. Pick some raspberries for dessert tonight - l feel a Camberley mess coming on. Now sitting down and having a coffee , it is pouring with rain and thunder and Bentley is fast asleep on my lap,


You're going to have to put a screening mechanism at the cat flap that only lets kitty in if he doesn't have his mouth full. 
:sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> SaxonLady was the closest to the answer. I was thinking so hard about a knit sweater that I did not think of a human sweating. The answer is duct which is a pore on a human. I hate when I forget to look at the whole picture.


Huh? I thought neck too. Funny how knitters would think of a knit sweater.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. I'm late.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's great news, shows he is thinking straight and via a mechanic is very sensible!! Sorry about SIL but she'll be gone soon and she has probably stopped you from worrying by making you angry instead!!
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I am very multi-tasking, I can do both. :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Groan! :sm06:


I've still got it sometimes.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Cucumbers???


Yep, the EU leaders gave all sorts of weird rules to farmers and one of the was about how bent a cucumber was allowed to be, to be on sale!! That says it all for me!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I am very multi-tasking, I can do both. :sm09:


Oh dear, that didn't work then?!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've still got it sometimes.


....and you know what you can do with it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It is great that Bentley came to protect you during the storm. There is a lot of coverage over here about the UK and the EU. Hopefully they get it settled and move forward onto bigger and better things.


We have also had lots of coverage about the referendum, and are now waiting to see how the currency exchange between the UK £, and the Aus $, is going to be affected; and how (or if) this will affect our trip. I am hoping there won't be too much of a disruption in the currency exchange! ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I never thought of snakes as having ears!!!


I just had to check, I knew snakes don't have ears the same as us, so thought I would check it out and get the correct information, so here it is:- 
*"Snakes have no visible ear, so they don't hear sounds as we do. But it's not quite right to say that snakes are deaf. They have vestiges of the apparatus for hearing inside their heads, and that setup is attached to their jaw bones, so they feel vibrations very well and may hear low-frequency airborne sounds." {Nov 7, 2012}*

So the snake wouldn't hear a high pitched scream, and doesn't had things like we do; and also doesn't have the external part of the ears, only the internal parts. so my knowledge was a little bit wrong! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, yes, yes.


hahahaha .......... On dear, another one who is completely comfortable within her own skin, and her own company! I suggest that you use Purples method, described in a post on page 175.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Still in bed...


He is still exhausted from keeping you safe from the storm! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> poor baby doesn't like thunder and lightning. It was spectacular.


Wish I had been there to see, and hear it! ⚡????☔


----------



## jinx

Oh, a Eton Mess is a Schaum torte. Very delicious and then adding the extra ingredients makes it fantastic!
Glad to hear it is sunny and that Bentley is able to be out and examine his estate.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, even Bentley has ventured out!
> 
> Barny great news about the car, good luck with your hunt and I hope SIL is behaving herself.
> 
> Lisa, hope DD is benefiting from the hosp appointments and they are regulating her meds. Of course you needed more yarn and needles.
> 
> Trish, Camberley Mess is like Eton Mess (meringue, strawberries and cream) but with my take on it so it has home grown raspberries, meringue, butterscotch ice cream and sour cream. Sounds weird but I like it and so does June.
> 
> Polly, I just love your story about the 'yarn trail', puts a who new meaning on the saying.
> 
> Sew n sews this morning so I must get organized and I'll catch you later. xxx


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> We have two designated drivers. We'll sip, but not have full glasses until back at the resort. The drivers get a free bottle.


That is an excellent reward for designated drivers! If everyone gave their designated drivers that kind of reward, then I would always offer to be the did, except now I don't drive because of the effect of medication. ????????


----------



## jinx

Have a fantastic time with DD. I was going to say enjoy your bed, but thought that sounded too personal, so I won't say it.


London Girl said:


> Lat message for now, I promise!! Well DH and I have just been up to the shops and bought a new bed!!!! It has taken me literally years to persuade him but we did it!! We don't get it until Tuesday week but I can wait! It's my early birthday surprise outing from DD this evening, She is picking me up at 5.00 and we are eating at 6.00, smart-casual is the dress code but that's all I know!! Very excited!! Catch you later, love you all lots cos you brighten my day!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

One time it wasn't my car. I knew my car was the first one in the row closest to the door. I pushed the button and heard the locks pop. Opened the door and the interior quickly showed me it wasn't my car. The nose of my car was nose to nose with this car. Slammed that door and relocked it and went to my car.


nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> My luck, the onesie would have unravelled and would have to be knit again.
> That would be a good way to find the car. I usually walk around the parking lot, pressing the lock button until I hear a car that beeps, then head that way. Usually it's my car.


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I am for leaving the EU, mainly because of the immigration issues, although most of our immigrant population come from outside the EU! I suppose I remember life here before we were part of the EU and feel it was better, we are an island race and Europe is on the other side of the English Channel as far as I am concerned, we don't need to be told how bendy our cucumbers can be!!


I suspect that the UK situation with the EU, would be similar to Australia joining an Asia Pacific Union, with most of the population not wanting to be a part of it. This is a situation that I really cannot imagine how it would work. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Neck?


That is what I think it might be also! ????


----------



## jinx

Thanks for sharing your enjoyable escapade. It is something that could have easily happened to me, except I would not have been as lucky to find the yarn in usable shape.


jollypolly said:


> Hi, this is one for the books!! Couldnt wait to tell you. I've been chuckling for hours and laughed so
> Hard when it happened. My friend asked me to call her so I told her and she laughed too. Here's what happened...I took my pink baby yarn and the onesie to my meeting and put it into my purse so I wouldn't need the knitting bag. I got there just on time and as I headed for my seat, one person I know told me to turn around. I had a line of yarn going out the door, I laughed And went to get the skien but the line of yarn was going up the hall and out the double doors, then it was across the big hall and to the double doors going outside....then it was out under the door and up the sidewalk when I saw the skien across the parking lot in front of my car bumper. A late lady picked it up and brought it to me, by then I had loops in my hand. When I got back to the meeting they gave me a round of applause. I couldn't stop laughing as they were too. I told them I'd found a way to find my car in parking lots. I'd just drop a skien of yarn and follow it back to the car. I can't understand how such a long strand continued so far with no snag or looping. When I'm knitting I just get a few feet and then it's snagged from coming out of the skien wrong. Amazing!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Took rubbish to the tip. Went and voted. Did some sewing. Bentley final made it outside and promptly brought in a mouse which I recycled back into the garden. Pick some raspberries for dessert tonight - l feel a Camberley mess coming on. Now sitting down and having a coffee , it is pouring with rain and thunder and Bentley is fast asleep on my lap,


MMMMMMMM .......... I love raspberries ........... and Bentley knows how to keep his human safe! ???? (from Bentley) ????????


----------



## jinx

Morning Jynx. It was nice to see you again. You have not changed a bit. Hoping you are home soon. The entire forum misses you. Several time people post and ask if anyone has heard from you. We realize not everyone has time to spend in Paradise, but you are missed.


----------



## jinx

:sm24: :sm24: Snakes with glasses. Ha ha


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I just had to check, I knew snakes don't have ears the same as us, so thought I would check it out and get the correct information, so here it is:-
> *"Snakes have no visible ear, so they don't hear sounds as we do. But it's not quite right to say that snakes are deaf. They have vestiges of the apparatus for hearing inside their heads, and that setup is attached to their jaw bones, so they feel vibrations very well and may hear low-frequency airborne sounds." {Nov 7, 2012}*
> 
> So the snake wouldn't hear a high pitched scream, and doesn't had things like we do; and also doesn't have the external part of the ears, only the internal parts. so my knowledge was a little bit wrong! ????????????


Close enough Judi!! X


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sort of dry at the moment but feels like it could thunder and lightening again at any moment!! Went to Bromley this morning to buy some bits for my French trip next week but not very pleased with one of the bras I bought, it has marks on it and the straps are already and their shortest and I need them shorter, so that's going back!! No wonder BHS is dying on it's feet, very odd atmosphere in there today! Then I finished Jake's fly costume, think it will look really good, will post a picture when he's got it all on! DH and I have just chosen a new bed from a local shop online. I am waiting to hear if they have it in stock so I can go and have a bounce!! Have nearly finished my shawl but will keep going until nearly all the yarn has been used then finish it off with something fancy, watch this space!! Have a good evening, enjoy your Camberley Mess!! xxxxxx


As part of the EU, did you need a passport to go to any of the European countries, or would you need to get one, if you didn't already have one, if you wanted to go to any of those countries?

I will wait patiently for the photo of Jake in his fly costume, I am expecting it to be brilliant. ????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We have also had lots of coverage about the referendum, and are now waiting to see how the currency exchange between the UK £, and the Aus $, is going to be affected; and how (or if) this will affect our trip. I am hoping there won't be too much of a disruption in the currency exchange! ????


From what I gather, the pound may sink so book your trip now while it's cheaper, lol!!B-)


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you and hope all goes well with your surgery. Great to hear from you. Take care
> 
> All OK from the flooding


Me, too, Jynx. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Sending you healing hugs. xxxooo

Glad those in London are all okay. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That sounds really nice Pam, wish we had the time together for you to teach me how to crochet!!! xxxxxxxx


Me, too, and not just to teach you to crochet!!! xxxooo :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's pouring here, and tomorrow is setting up day for Armed Forces weekend.


We had an Army open day at our main sport/recreation oval today, and unfortunately I didn't know it was on today, otherwise I would have gone to have a look at the vehicles and aircraft that were there.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Lat message for now, I promise!! Well DH and I have just been up to the shops and bought a new bed!!!! It has taken me literally years to persuade him but we did it!! We don't get it until Tuesday week but I can wait! It's my early birthday surprise outing from DD this evening, She is picking me up at 5.00 and we are eating at 6.00, smart-casual is the dress code but that's all I know!! Very excited!! Catch you later, love you all lots cos you brighten my day!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Great news on the bed and your surprise birthday outing sounds fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now. I'm late.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Have a great day and a wonderful weekend, Nitzi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yep, the EU leaders gave all sorts of weird rules to farmers and one of the was about how bent a cucumber was allowed to be, to be on sale!! That says it all for me!!


That is absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Neither did I :sm06: Anyways....who can talk snake? :sm22:


Maybe me! Bahahahahaha


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing your enjoyable escapade. It is something that could have easily happened to me, except I would not have been as lucky to find the yarn in usable shape.


Me, too, Polly. What a wonderfully funny story. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Been visiting again with SIL, not sure DH was all that pleased to see her, she does tend to treat him like a child. I'm beginning to regret telling her, I haven't stopped since she arrived. As soon as we got up she was on about gardening and cutting the lawns. We couldn't get the ordinary mower going but the sit on one worked so I ended up cutting lawn. Then it was dinner time so came in and did soup and rolls. Off for visit then as we neared home all I got was hope we're home soon I'm starving, so straight into evening meal. I escaped for a couple of minutes after to lock up the mower and water my plants. Back in, she had made herself a tea, she said she forgot we always had one after a meal. Anyway it's 8 o'clock and I have just sat down. Moan over. One piece of good news DH says I can find myself a small car and buy it, not a new one but at least a car. so I am off tomorrow to our local mechanic to see if he can find me one. Fingers crossed he has some contacts. xxx


WOW ......... you won't know yourself, you will be able to drive when ever you want! That is freedom, in my eyes, and I recently lost mine. ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Yeah. Battle by battle till the war is won.


I won't spoil the outcome, as that would be mean! (★^O^★)


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> DH was home late as he was dealing with floods in the building where he works. And he came home in wet cycling gear as it didn't dry out from the morning deluge :sm13:


Poor man, he would have been so cold riding home. ☔???????? Did you make him a nice hot culpa, so he could get warm again! ????????


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, and not just to teach you to crochet!!! xxxooo :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Great news on the bed and your surprise birthday outing sounds fun! xxxooo


Will tell you tomorrow what it is!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Hi, this is one for the books!! Couldnt wait to tell you. I've been chuckling for hours and laughed so
> Hard when it happened. My friend asked me to call her so I told her and she laughed too. Here's what happened...I took my pink baby yarn and the onesie to my meeting and put it into my purse so I wouldn't need the knitting bag. I got there just on time and as I headed for my seat, one person I know told me to turn around. I had a line of yarn going out the door, I laughed And went to get the skien but the line of yarn was going up the hall and out the double doors, then it was across the big hall and to the double doors going outside....then it was out under the door and up the sidewalk when I saw the skien across the parking lot in front of my car bumper. A late lady picked it up and brought it to me, by then I had loops in my hand. When I got back to the meeting they gave me a round of applause. I couldn't stop laughing as they were too. I told them I'd found a way to find my car in parking lots. I'd just drop a skien of yarn and follow it back to the car. I can't understand how such a long strand continued so far with no snag or looping. When I'm knitting I just get a few feet and then it's snagged from coming out of the skien wrong. Amazing!


That is incredible, not one single snag or tangle ........... I would have expected at least one snag! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> *****URGENT*****
> 
> Yes, I have risen from the dead..... but am in hospital for surgery this AM (Thurs.) Turned on the nightly news and saw all the flooding in London. Are you all OK?????? It is way past time to sleep so couldn't go back and look for entries. I will check in in AM. PLEASE, let me know how you are doing...... Love you all.


Hi Jynx, nice to hear from you after so long, I hope the surgery isn't anything serious,, and I hope it all goes well! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Last night I dropped the yogurt...just now son dropped a paper cup of cola. What fun....


You have both got dropsy, so try not to droop anything breakable! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Now we know why they don't wear glasses...no ears to hook them on. . It's late :/


????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Now that would drive me completely crazy.


I had an ex-SIL living with me, when I was still with her brother, and she kept trying to take over my baby and kept telling me how to do things. I ended up telling her brother that if she didn't leave, I would and wouldn't come back! It took him a few days to do it, but she was one crazy last, and thought she was the boss, cos she was so much older than me!! I am so lucky, cos she is no longer related to me, and I no longer have any contact with her! (⊙ω⊙) ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ (*^▽^*)


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> That cat has a thousand faces! Each photo you share he's doing something different. I love Bentley!
> 
> What's a "camberley mess" Purple? Should I be scared...! xxx


Maybe we should create a 'Bentley Appreciation Group' :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Oh, poor man, hope he's dried out now!! x


He is!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Lat message for now, I promise!! Well DH and I have just been up to the shops and bought a new bed!!!! It has taken me literally years to persuade him but we did it!! We don't get it until Tuesday week but I can wait! It's my early birthday surprise outing from DD this evening, She is picking me up at 5.00 and we are eating at 6.00, smart-casual is the dress code but that's all I know!! Very excited!! Catch you later, love you all lots cos you brighten my day!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a wonderful time


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Maybe we should create a 'Bentley Appreciation Group' :sm02:


????????????????????????


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> Poor man, he would have been so cold riding home. ☔???????? Did you make him a nice hot culpa, so he could get warm again! ????????


No not cold at all it was so hot yesterday!


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. Plans changed today as we got a phone call from GS1 to see if we could pick him up from college. Of course we can, !. Hes finished today and seemingly next step is Uni.

DS is very worried for his job now we have left the EU. So him and his dad had a debate (im being polite)! 
they are now spraying GS's car on my drive and Im sick of them running in and out. I'm going to lock the front door then they'll have to go round the back!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> ....and you know what you can do with it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It won't fit. :sm18: :sm18: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Maybe we should create a 'Bentley Appreciation Group' :sm02:


I thought he had one already. :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Wow you have all been busy on here today, it has taken ages for me to catch. DH seems to be doing OK but am not sure how much his cheerfulness is put on.SIL is still driving me crazy but she is driving me so I must bite my tongue. News on the car front, I asked how much I can spend on one and the outcome of the conversation was I can have a new one if I can't find what I want 2nd hand. I've been to see my mechanic and he is going to ask around his mates but if not he has a mate who works in a Fiat garage and said he would try and negotiate a good deal on a new one. Watch this space for further developments. The only problem at the moment is I cannot get at the money as I don't know the passwords or anything. I will have to find a way around that.xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, even Bentley has ventured out!
> 
> Barny great news about the car, good luck with your hunt and I hope SIL is behaving herself.
> 
> Lisa, hope DD is benefiting from the hosp appointments and they are regulating her meds. Of course you needed more yarn and needles.
> 
> Trish, Camberley Mess is like Eton Mess (meringue, strawberries and cream) but with my take on it so it has home grown raspberries, meringue, butterscotch ice cream and sour cream. Sounds weird but I like it and so does June.
> 
> Polly, I just love your story about the 'yarn trail', puts a who new meaning on the saying.
> 
> Sew n sews this morning so I must get organized and I'll catch you later. xxx


Oh that sounds delicious Purple.. never heard the term mess before! If you 2 like it, it has to be good! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Lat message for now, I promise!! Well DH and I have just been up to the shops and bought a new bed!!!! It has taken me literally years to persuade him but we did it!! We don't get it until Tuesday week but I can wait! It's my early birthday surprise outing from DD this evening, She is picking me up at 5.00 and we are eating at 6.00, smart-casual is the dress code but that's all I know!! Very excited!! Catch you later, love you all lots cos you brighten my day!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your new bed Londy, last year DH and I went "bed hopping" It was fun to try them all out, in the end we didn't go for the pillow top Euro mattress but the good old fashioned well padded firm mattress. It's what Dh wanted and he still says it has a "trench" in it lol. He's like the princess and the pea....only a prince! Kick you heels up girl and have a good time! xox

Oh... that doesn't read right, I mean with your DD of course, laughing!!!! ( edited to add)


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> You read about me and the water? A bottle of water in a file cabinet at work and a cooler full of water all over the kitchen?
> I'm going to have high temperatures this weekend so I'll probably be tossing water again.


Hi Nitz.. haven't seen you for awhile! xox


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Maybe we should create a 'Bentley Appreciation Group' :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> hahahaha .......... On dear, another one who is completely comfortable within her own skin, and her own company! I suggest that you use Purples method, described in a post on page 175.


Are we hatching plans to help Barny.... let me put my thinking cap on! 
It's always nice to read your posts before I go to bed Judi, you being on the bottom part of the globe! Hugs, Trish


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Maybe we should create a 'Bentley Appreciation Group' :sm02:


Yep, we should, there's just something special about that cat! Give him his own web page Purple?


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Have a fantastic time with DD. I was going to say enjoy your bed, but thought that sounded too personal, so I won't say it.


Aw come on, say it Jinx!.. I dare you... I double dare you lol! June can hold her own, I know she will come back with a good reply! :sm09:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> We had an Army open day at our main sport/recreation oval today, and unfortunately I didn't know it was on today, otherwise I would have gone to have a look at the vehicles and aircraft that were there.


That would be fascinating, sorry you missed it! I love planes, trains, and automobiles!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> From what I gather, the pound may sink so book your trip now while it's cheaper, lol!!B-)


This is interesting... keep us updated on how it will affect Britain please.


----------



## linkan

Hello ladies , i have not caught up but i did see that Jynx was here and having surgery ? Love you Jynxy girl !!! 

My cousins DD is in hospital since yesterday , the baby's head and stomach are too small ... she is only 12 days early. They have her on the pitocin now , she had the cervidil last night . 
It is prolly going to take some time for sure . 

Im going to try to whip up a couple of preemie hats for her . I should get to head up there in an hour or so , waiting on DH to get home with the car lol.
So blessings all around please that the baby is okay ... baby's name is Isabella  

Love you all 
XOXOXOXO


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Plans changed today as we got a phone call from GS1 to see if we could pick him up from college. Of course we can, !. Hes finished today and seemingly next step is Uni.
> 
> DS is very worried for his job now we have left the EU. So him and his dad had a debate (im being polite)!
> they are now spraying GS's car on my drive and Im sick of them running in and out. I'm going to lock the front door then they'll have to go round the back!!!!


It sure is busy at your house G.Susan, you keep them in line now! Hope the new change doesn't affect your DS. xoxo


----------



## linkan

Oh and June , come Wednesday you can just give us the jist of ahem the first night on the new bed ... JUST KIDDING ! We want details hahahahahaha


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Plans changed today as we got a phone call from GS1 to see if we could pick him up from college. Of course we can, !. Hes finished today and seemingly next step is Uni.
> 
> DS is very worried for his job now we have left the EU. So him and his dad had a debate (im being polite)!
> they are now spraying GS's car on my drive and Im sick of them running in and out. I'm going to lock the front door then they'll have to go round the back!!!!


Bless him i hope that the change doesn't affect things too terribly , i did see this story on the news this morning and was worried about things.

Love you lady !


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow you have all been busy on here today, it has taken ages for me to catch. DH seems to be doing OK but am not sure how much his cheerfulness is put on.SIL is still driving me crazy but she is driving me so I must bite my tongue. News on the car front, I asked how much I can spend on one and the outcome of the conversation was I can have a new one if I can't find what I want 2nd hand. I've been to see my mechanic and he is going to ask around his mates but if not he has a mate who works in a Fiat garage and said he would try and negotiate a good deal on a new one. Watch this space for further developments. The only problem at the moment is I cannot get at the money as I don't know the passwords or anything. I will have to find a way around that.xxx


I think you are very smart and that your going to do well. Might be a little easier without your "distraction" Keep your chin up, were all proud of you Barny! xox


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow you have all been busy on here today, it has taken ages for me to catch. DH seems to be doing OK but am not sure how much his cheerfulness is put on.SIL is still driving me crazy but she is driving me so I must bite my tongue. News on the car front, I asked how much I can spend on one and the outcome of the conversation was I can have a new one if I can't find what I want 2nd hand. I've been to see my mechanic and he is going to ask around his mates but if not he has a mate who works in a Fiat garage and said he would try and negotiate a good deal on a new one. Watch this space for further developments. The only problem at the moment is I cannot get at the money as I don't know the passwords or anything. I will have to find a way around that.xxx


IDK if you guys have anything like this but we have craigs list over here and you can find pretty much anything and i mean ANYTHING on there . It is were we found my new (old) Cadillac .
Its an older car of course but in fabulous condition, of course my DH is a mechanic so i am blessed on that front . Definitely good that you are going to get something mechanic approved.
You can do it and good to hear DH is doing OK and seemingly cheerful no matter who it is to benifit . most of all it will benifit himself too 

Lots of Love to you both .


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Yep, we should, there's just something special about that cat! Give him his own web page Purple?


Ssssh, I'm trying to sleep...


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed but will hopefully be quiet where we are staying. Don't ask, I can't remember and their website is being updated!!!


and it will now be more expensive.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Ssssh, I'm trying to sleep...


Again :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Oh that sounds delicious Purple.. never heard the term mess before! If you 2 like it, it has to be good! :sm02:


Eton mess is delicious. The story goes that Eton had a large dish of meringue with ice cream, cream and strawberries, which was dropped. It remained in the dish but was allmixed up. That is Eton Mess.


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all, finally got a signal by sitting on the window ledge of the bedroom window! We are now staying in a little town called Seahouses, our beautiful little cottage is minutes away from the harbour. Looking forward to watching the fishing boats & eating some of their catch! What we really want is a dry day, it has rained all day today. We were so spoilt in Scotland as the weather was dry all the time. Planning on a lazy day tomorrow Mr B is very tired from all the driving he has done. I'm not driving as he is a terrible passenger!! Hope you are all getting on OK. I have not been able to read all the news but I will try over the weekend. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. I have geen getting my things ready as tomorrow l am attending a freeform crochet workshop with a couple of my WI friends. It will be lovely to be able to 'play' all day. 

Sendi g those that need them healing hugs and love to all
Hope everyone has good weekend xxx


----------



## jinx

I never turn down a dare, especially a double dare. Maybe that is why I have had so many incidents in my life that make people call me Jinx. June, I hope you and your hubby have a great time romping in your new bed!


Islander said:


> Aw come on, say it Jinx!.. I dare you... I double dare you lol! June can hold her own, I know she will come back with a good reply! :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Eton mess is delicious. The story goes that Eton had a large dish of meringue with ice cream, cream and strawberries, which was dropped. It remained in the dish but was allmixed up. That is Eton Mess.


I agree - it is delicious! :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Sorry everyone but I'm coming on for some strength. I feel lousy tonight, my digestive system is all askew as I am eating at different time which my body can't cope with, the tears are rolling and I don't know which way to turn. I know I said I would be getting a car but cannot find a way to get to the money that will pay for it. Dh hasn't told me what I have to do or where it is. My SIL doesn't stop talking or telling me what I should be doing and I just feel downright miserable. One of the nurses was trying to probe to see if he could come straight home and I know I cannot cope with him the way he is. The front door lock has seized up so I cannot lock the door and a bulb has gone in the lounge. I know that sounds pathetic but it is about 18 foot of the ground and I need a double ladder to get to it. I got up too early this morning and am now so tired but don't want to go to bed. I don't know which way to turn. 
OK I have got that out of my system sorry to ruin your evening but I needed someone to let it all out on. Will try and go to bed soon. Thank you all for putting up with me. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry everyone but I'm coming on for some stre I feel lousy tonight, my digestive system is all askew as I am eating at different time which my body can't cope with, the tears are rolling and I don't know which way to turn. I know I said I would be getting a car but cannot find a way to get to the money that will pay for it. Dh hasn't told me what I have to do or where it is. My SIL doesn't stop talking or telling me what I should be doing and I just feel downright miserable. One of the nurses was trying to probe to see if he could come straight home and I know I cannot cope with him the way he is. The front door lock has seized up so I cannot lock the door and a bulb has gone in the lounge. I know that sounds pathetic but it is about 18 foot of the ground and I need a double ladder to get to it. I got up too early this morning and am now so tired but don't want to go to bed. I don't know which way to turn.
> OK I have got that out of my system sorry to ruin your evening but I needed someone to let it all out on. Will try and go to bed soon. Thank you all for putting up with me. xxx


Barny sending you lots of love and hugs. Your body is reacting to everything that has been thrown at it recently. What about ringing your bank rather than try online and ask to speak to someone. They willehave dealt with similar situations. Hope things will seem easier in the morning. Xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Calm down. Take a deep breath. You can do this. Things are better today than they were a few days ago. Just deal with what has to be dealt with right this minute. That means going to bed and getting some rest. Having a car right now would be wonderful, but buying a car in a rush may not be the best answer. Talk to a personal banker and get information as to what needs to be done so the money can be freed up for your needs. It will all work out and remember SIL is going home in a few days and she maybe will be glad to leave. :^) Sending healing vibs for hubby and a gentle hug for you.


Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry everyone but I'm coming on for some strength. I feel lousy tonight, my digestive system is all askew as I am eating at different time which my body can't cope with, the tears are rolling and I don't know which way to turn. I know I said I would be getting a car but cannot find a way to get to the money that will pay for it. Dh hasn't told me what I have to do or where it is. My SIL doesn't stop talking or telling me what I should be doing and I just feel downright miserable. One of the nurses was trying to probe to see if he could come straight home and I know I cannot cope with him the way he is. The front door lock has seized up so I cannot lock the door and a bulb has gone in the lounge. I know that sounds pathetic but it is about 18 foot of the ground and I need a double ladder to get to it. I got up too early this morning and am now so tired but don't want to go to bed. I don't know which way to turn.
> OK I have got that out of my system sorry to ruin your evening but I needed someone to let it all out on. Will try and go to bed soon. Thank you all for putting up with me. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Barny sending you lots of love and hugs. Your body is reacting to everything that has been thrown at it recently. What about ringing your bank rather than try online and ask to speak to someone. They willehave dealt with similar situations. Hope things will seem easier in the morning. Xxxxx


And from me, too, Barny. Sending you many, many warm and comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## martina

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Barny. Sending you many, many warm and comforting hugs. xxxooo


From me, too.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry everyone but I'm coming on for some strength. I feel lousy tonight, my digestive system is all askew as I am eating at different time which my body can't cope with, the tears are rolling and I don't know which way to turn. I know I said I would be getting a car but cannot find a way to get to the money that will pay for it. Dh hasn't told me what I have to do or where it is. My SIL doesn't stop talking or telling me what I should be doing and I just feel downright miserable. One of the nurses was trying to probe to see if he could come straight home and I know I cannot cope with him the way he is. The front door lock has seized up so I cannot lock the door and a bulb has gone in the lounge. I know that sounds pathetic but it is about 18 foot of the ground and I need a double ladder to get to it. I got up too early this morning and am now so tired but don't want to go to bed. I don't know which way to turn.
> OK I have got that out of my system sorry to ruin your evening but I needed someone to let it all out on. Will try and go to bed soon. Thank you all for putting up with me. xxx


A lot all at once Barny, find yourself a quiet spot with a cup'a or a wee glass of wine and right now don't think about any of it. Like Jinx said there's no hurry, go one step at a time. The car will happen when the time is right. If DH can not help right now I've found the bank staff always to be very supportive and I'm sure they will tell you what direction to go. Hospitals all over, here too, are always looking for beds for the next patient. It's their habit to push. Your Dr. or the Dr. looking after DH is your best friend right now, let him know your not coping or ready. Remember you told me you were persistent, now's the time to use it! Your home needs to be assessed to see if it's functional for DH's new needs yet. Here they send occupational therapists out do it. Let your Dr be your advocate it's his job to look after you too! And it's ok to say NO, don't be afraid to do that.

There you go.. your thinking about it again.... no thinking about it! Tomorrow's a new day, rest sweetie. Here's a tip...send your SIL up the ladder, you stay at the bottom and tell HER what to do! If I have been too bold, tell me so or shoot back at me... and I will go stand in my corner! :sm17: xox hugs xox


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Hi, this is one for the books!! Couldnt wait to tell you. I've been chuckling for hours and laughed so
> Hard when it happened. My friend asked me to call her so I told her and she laughed too. Here's what happened...I took my pink baby yarn and the onesie to my meeting and put it into my purse so I wouldn't need the knitting bag. I got there just on time and as I headed for my seat, one person I know told me to turn around. I had a line of yarn going out the door, I laughed And went to get the skien but the line of yarn was going up the hall and out the double doors, then it was across the big hall and to the double doors going outside....then it was out under the door and up the sidewalk when I saw the skien across the parking lot in front of my car bumper. A late lady picked it up and brought it to me, by then I had loops in my hand. When I got back to the meeting they gave me a round of applause. I couldn't stop laughing as they were too. I told them I'd found a way to find my car in parking lots. I'd just drop a skien of yarn and follow it back to the car. I can't understand how such a long strand continued so far with no snag or looping. When I'm knitting I just get a few feet and then it's snagged from coming out of the skien wrong. Amazing!


Okay that is funny and a mystery as to how it did that!


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> *****URGENT*****
> 
> Yes, I have risen from the dead..... but am in hospital for surgery this AM (Thurs.) Turned on the nightly news and saw all the flooding in London. Are you all OK?????? It is way past time to sleep so couldn't go back and look for entries. I will check in in AM. PLEASE, let me know how you are doing...... Love you all.


Thinking of you Jynx!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Lat message for now, I promise!! Well DH and I have just been up to the shops and bought a new bed!!!! It has taken me literally years to persuade him but we did it!! We don't get it until Tuesday week but I can wait! It's my early birthday surprise outing from DD this evening, She is picking me up at 5.00 and we are eating at 6.00, smart-casual is the dress code but that's all I know!! Very excited!! Catch you later, love you all lots cos you brighten my day!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope you like your new bed me and DH need a new one this one is 19 years old but he says if it ain't broke don't fix it.... :sm25: I hope you enjoyed your outing with DD!


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Thinking of you Jynx!


I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Ssssh, I'm trying to sleep...


He is darling!!! I'm so glad you post his pictures here. I would love to hold and pet him. He has charisma....I hope that's the right word. Charm and personal attraction.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry everyone but I'm coming on for some strength. I feel lousy tonight, my digestive system is all askew as I am eating at different time which my body can't cope with, the tears are rolling and I don't know which way to turn. I know I said I would be getting a car but cannot find a way to get to the money that will pay for it. Dh hasn't told me what I have to do or where it is. My SIL doesn't stop talking or telling me what I should be doing and I just feel downright miserable. One of the nurses was trying to probe to see if he could come straight home and I know I cannot cope with him the way he is. The front door lock has seized up so I cannot lock the door and a bulb has gone in the lounge. I know that sounds pathetic but it is about 18 foot of the ground and I need a double ladder to get to it. I got up too early this morning and am now so tired but don't want to go to bed. I don't know which way to turn.
> OK I have got that out of my system sorry to ruin your evening but I needed someone to let it all out on. Will try and go to bed soon. Thank you all for putting up with me. xxx


We have all or I should say I have been there. I'd say just do one thing you can do, get a nap, find a place to plug in a lower light temporarily, picture your SIL in polka dot underwear and tell yourself jokes about her like 'she has big feet' or 'she picks her nose in private'. When hub would give me advise on how to be perfect I would say 'you could be right' or when I coukdnt stand him another minute I told him I'd ask a professional if I needed advise. Put a chair up against the knob to keep anyone from getting in temporarily. Think I can do this one day at a time..what should I do first? Trying to,be helpful not a know it all which I don't. But I've been stressed so long I think I can claim 'experienced' on my resume. Things will get better. Take a long warm bath or what you can to relax.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. I have geen getting my things ready as tomorrow l am attending a freeform crochet workshop with a couple of my WI friends. It will be lovely to be able to 'play' all day.
> 
> Sendi g those that need them healing hugs and love to all
> Hope everyone has good weekend xxx


Sounds like fun! I'm going to a quilt show if I can find it and if my tum stays calm. Tried to find it toddy and got lost so,came home. It said I'd need 5 hours to get there and it would be 
Done for the day by then. Google says 3 hours so I'm hoping to do better tomorrow and leave earlier. My knee hurts and I have a shoulder blade pain, still nauseas but I don't want to miss the show.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Okay that is funny and a mystery as to how it did that!


Today I figured it out. The skien I'm knitting the body with gets snarled because I took it out wrong but the second skein I used for the legs came out the middle of that skein so undid easily. It was funny tho ...such a long thread.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry everyone but I'm coming on for some strength. I feel lousy tonight, my digestive system is all askew as I am eating at different time which my body can't cope with, the tears are rolling and I don't know which way to turn. I know I said I would be getting a car but cannot find a way to get to the money that will pay for it. Dh hasn't told me what I have to do or where it is. My SIL doesn't stop talking or telling me what I should be doing and I just feel downright miserable. One of the nurses was trying to probe to see if he could come straight home and I know I cannot cope with him the way he is. The front door lock has seized up so I cannot lock the door and a bulb has gone in the lounge. I know that sounds pathetic but it is about 18 foot of the ground and I need a double ladder to get to it. I got up too early this morning and am now so tired but don't want to go to bed. I don't know which way to turn.
> OK I have got that out of my system sorry to ruin your evening but I needed someone to let it all out on. Will try and go to bed soon. Thank you all for putting up with me. xxx


I can see why you are so upset, you sound very tired and in need of a break, it's hard work both emotionally and physically going backwards and forwards to the hospital every day. And when at home you are trying to pretty much carry on as normal, but that's difficult too as meal times are all to pot! You have some good advice here from the others and hopefully when you wake you will feel rested and can cope with today.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


But a Bentley Appreciation Group would be initials BAG so we would be a group of "old BAGs.".


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> Oh and June , come Wednesday you can just give us the jist of ahem the first night on the new bed ... JUST KIDDING ! We want details hahahahahaha [/quote
> 
> Hope it has good springs.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> You have both got dropsy, so try not to droop anything breakable! ????????????????


Tonight I just opened the fridge and the lower door shelf came to the floor.two bottles of unopened wine, a bag of candy bars and a small unopened bottle of juice came to the floor. Nothing broke thank goodness. The shelf slips in place so I don't know why it fell. Dropsy is my name. But no harm done just messy and annoying.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> ????????????????????????


I'm trying soooo hard not to put on a naughty joke i made up about the bed.


----------



## jollypolly

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Polly. What a wonderfully funny story. xxxooo :sm02:


I don't think it was even dirty. They keep the school clean but I'd expect the parking lot or sidewalk to be dusty at least but the yarn looks ok. 
You should have seen my face the other day. My dog had her white bone which has no inside left and as she stood on the sofa next to my knitting bag she dropped it and of course it landed in the bag. Quick grab got it out. It was wet from her mouth but the bag content seemed ok, gave it a wipe just to be sure.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I just had to check, I knew snakes don't have ears the same as us, so thought I would check it out and get the correct information, so here it is:-
> *"Snakes have no visible ear, so they don't hear sounds as we do. But it's not quite right to say that snakes are deaf. They have vestiges of the apparatus for hearing inside their heads, and that setup is attached to their jaw bones, so they feel vibrations very well and may hear low-frequency airborne sounds." {Nov 7, 2012}*
> 
> So the snake wouldn't hear a high pitched scream, and doesn't had things like we do; and also doesn't have the external part of the ears, only the internal parts. so my knowledge was a little bit wrong! ????????????


Bet if i saw a snake it would see me running 100 mph. I'd make a road runner look slow.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> One time it wasn't my car. I knew my car was the first one in the row closest to the door. I pushed the button and heard the locks pop. Opened the door and the interior quickly showed me it wasn't my car. The nose of my car was nose to nose with this car. Slammed that door and relocked it and went to my car.
> 
> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Might have been hard to explain if the owner came by just then. 
When hub had his car totaled by the guy running a red light he got a white car blue interior one year younger than mine same colors. His had the shift on the floor mine had the shift on the steering wheel. We would grab for the shift to back up for instance and if we had the other's car the shift wouldn't be where we were use to grabbing. He traded his to save our sanity.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing your enjoyable escapade. It is something that could have easily happened to me, except I would not have been as lucky to find the yarn in usable shape.


And I'm lucky the onesie didn't unravel. That's the first time a room of people ever applauded me. It was a shock. I just couldnt stop laughing and many of them did too. It was so spontaneous.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> My luck, the onesie would have unravelled and would have to be knit again.
> That would be a good way to find the car. I usually walk around the parking lot, pressing the lock button until I hear a car that beeps, then head that way. Usually it's my car.


I do that too. It's better if I find a landmark before I go to the store but often I am in a Hurry and come out with a vague idea where the car might be.
I parked in a parking garage at a hospital and when the car beeped it was nowhere to be seen. A nurse came off duty and we tried to locate the beep. It was a floor below and beeped because the wall was open at the top. Because my legs hurt and my friend was sick and it was hot I was almost in tears until that sweet nurse helped me. She even showed me where an elevater would take me down to the lower level. I hate parking garages! and I hate being unable to walk when I need to. Since I tore the meniscus I have a hard time standing from a sitting position. I put a cushion and blanket folded to raise me higher so I can get off the sofa with less pain.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> You're going to have to put a screening mechanism at the cat flap that only lets kitty in if he doesn't have his mouth full.
> :sm17:


My frirnd thinks her son in law found a mouse in my non running lawnmower which was in the shed for at least a year. Can't wait to find out. I had a nest in my car motor once when jiffy lube looked under the hood. Crafty critters they are.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> That's hilarious Polly, I would have laughed myself silly if I had been there! Glad you got your yarn back under control and I hope it wasn't damaged. Good job you didn't drop the onesie and unravel it all the way inside!! xxx


I would have not been laughing then. The needles are size 3. Seems like I've been knitting forever to get 8 1/2 inches of body done.wish I'd done size 3 months instead of 6 months but I feared not having it done by the birth. The yarn seems clean and in tact so far. The chest part will be more interesting done in three colors and cabled I think in part. The legs are only 6 1/2 inches which look short to my eye. Hope it's done right.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hey Jolly, you give us such humour. /you are a tonic to me. Nice to have you laughing again.


Life is such a roller coaster ride! Laughed yesterday but today trying to find the quilt show I was so disappointed I cried all the way home. Feel better now. Going to try again tomorrow. It's suppose,to be 3 hour drive.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Off to crochet workshop. 

Barny hope this sre better for you this morning.

catch you all later. Luv n hugs xxxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Off to crochet workshop.
> 
> Barny hope this sre better for you this morning.
> 
> catch you all later. Luv n hugs xxxxx


Have lots of fun


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Have a wonderful time


OK, well my lovely night out from my wonderful DD went like this: a lovely Italian dinner in Dartford followed by a show at The Orchard Theatre called Grumpy Old Women. It consisted of three very funny English comediennes, sending up middle age in hilarious fashion, it was brilliant!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It won't fit. :sm18: :sm18: :sm12: :sm09:


Here, let me try...........!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow you have all been busy on here today, it has taken ages for me to catch. DH seems to be doing OK but am not sure how much his cheerfulness is put on.SIL is still driving me crazy but she is driving me so I must bite my tongue. News on the car front, I asked how much I can spend on one and the outcome of the conversation was I can have a new one if I can't find what I want 2nd hand. I've been to see my mechanic and he is going to ask around his mates but if not he has a mate who works in a Fiat garage and said he would try and negotiate a good deal on a new one. Watch this space for further developments. The only problem at the moment is I cannot get at the money as I don't know the passwords or anything. I will have to find a way around that.xxx


Great news but the money thing is a bit tricky, DH may have too sign something to give you access via the bank, hope you can sort it out because this will make your life so much easier, not just for visiting DH but food shopping, very essential!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Enjoy your new bed Londy, last year DH and I went "bed hopping" It was fun to try them all out, in the end we didn't go for the pillow top Euro mattress but the good old fashioned well padded firm mattress. It's what Dh wanted and he still says it has a "trench" in it lol. He's like the princess and the pea....only a prince! Kick you heels up girl and have a good time! xox
> 
> Oh... that doesn't read right, I mean with your DD of course, laughing!!!! ( edited to add)


You are such a funny lady Trish, love ya!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry everyone but I'm coming on for some strength. I feel lousy tonight, my digestive system is all askew as I am eating at different time which my body can't cope with, the tears are rolling and I don't know which way to turn. I know I said I would be getting a car but cannot find a way to get to the money that will pay for it. Dh hasn't told me what I have to do or where it is. My SIL doesn't stop talking or telling me what I should be doing and I just feel downright miserable. One of the nurses was trying to probe to see if he could come straight home and I know I cannot cope with him the way he is. The front door lock has seized up so I cannot lock the door and a bulb has gone in the lounge. I know that sounds pathetic but it is about 18 foot of the ground and I need a double ladder to get to it. I got up too early this morning and am now so tired but don't want to go to bed. I don't know which way to turn.
> OK I have got that out of my system sorry to ruin your evening but I needed someone to let it all out on. Will try and go to bed soon. Thank you all for putting up with me. xxx


You do right to let us know. Let out your feelings. Tomorrow wont be so bad.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Aw come on, say it Jinx!.. I dare you... I double dare you lol! June can hold her own, I know she will come back with a good reply! :sm09:


I vaguely remember a time when beds had another use than just sleeping but that was long ago and far away and my poor old bones just need a good night's sleep these days!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm12: :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hello ladies , i have not caught up but i did see that Jynx was here and having surgery ? Love you Jynxy girl !!!
> 
> My cousins DD is in hospital since yesterday , the baby's head and stomach are too small ... she is only 12 days early. They have her on the pitocin now , she had the cervidil last night .
> It is prolly going to take some time for sure .
> 
> Im going to try to whip up a couple of preemie hats for her . I should get to head up there in an hour or so , waiting on DH to get home with the car lol.
> So blessings all around please that the baby is okay ... baby's name is Isabella
> 
> Love you all
> XOXOXOXO


Hi Ange, I so hope all goes well for little Isabella and her mummy, in my thoughts! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Oh and June , come Wednesday you can just give us the jist of ahem the first night on the new bed ... JUST KIDDING ! We want details hahahahahaha


Sadly, I won't get the new bed until 6th July!! However, I will be very happy to report on how well I _sleep_ on it!! :sm16: :sm19: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Ssssh, I'm trying to sleep...


Oi, Bentley, get outta my chair!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> and it will now be more expensive.


Not so, they agreed to keep the price the same, whatever happened on Thursday!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Evening all, finally got a signal by sitting on the window ledge of the bedroom window! We are now staying in a little town called Seahouses, our beautiful little cottage is minutes away from the harbour. Looking forward to watching the fishing boats & eating some of their catch! What we really want is a dry day, it has rained all day today. We were so spoilt in Scotland as the weather was dry all the time. Planning on a lazy day tomorrow Mr B is very tired from all the driving he has done. I'm not driving as he is a terrible passenger!! Hope you are all getting on OK. I have not been able to read all the news but I will try over the weekend. Love to you all. Xx


Glad you are having a good time, in spite of the weather!! Sounds like you are seeing some beautiful places! Hope Mr B has a nice rest and the weather improves to make driving less stressful!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I never turn down a dare, especially a double dare. Maybe that is why I have had so many incidents in my life that make people call me Jinx. June, I hope you and your hubby have a great time romping in your new bed!


I suspect the grandkids will be the only ones romping on that bed!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Barny sending you lots of love and hugs. Your body is reacting to everything that has been thrown at it recently. What about ringing your bank rather than try online and ask to speak to someone. They willehave dealt with similar situations. Hope things will seem easier in the morning. Xxxxx


The same from me Barny, you just hang in there girl, this is all going to work itself out! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I hope you like your new bed me and DH need a new one this one is 19 years old but he says if it ain't broke don't fix it.... :sm25: I hope you enjoyed your outing with DD!


Well ours really is broke and creaky, a bit like me really! This one is only 13 years old but was pretty cheap so it's done well!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Sounds like fun! I'm going to a quilt show if I can find it and if my tum stays calm. Tried to find it toddy and got lost so,came home. It said I'd need 5 hours to get there and it would be
> Done for the day by then. Google says 3 hours so I'm hoping to do better tomorrow and leave earlier. My knee hurts and I have a shoulder blade pain, still nauseas but I don't want to miss the show.


Enjoy the show Polly, it will do you good to go and I hope the journey is easy and smooth!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> But a Bentley Appreciation Group would be initials BAG so we would be a group of "old BAGs.".


Yep!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Tonight I just opened the fridge and the lower door shelf came to the floor.two bottles of unopened wine, a bag of candy bars and a small unopened bottle of juice came to the floor. Nothing broke thank goodness. The shelf slips in place so I don't know why it fell. Dropsy is my name. But no harm done just messy and annoying.


So glad the wine didn't break!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I don't think it was even dirty. They keep the school clean but I'd expect the parking lot or sidewalk to be dusty at least but the yarn looks ok.
> You should have seen my face the other day. My dog had her white bone which has no inside left and as she stood on the sofa next to my knitting bag she dropped it and of course it landed in the bag. Quick grab got it out. It was wet from her mouth but the bag content seemed ok, gave it a wipe just to be sure.


That poor little onesie is doomed!!! :sm09:


----------



## jinx

I can see that happening. We always had two vehicles. Sometimes one was shift and one was automatic. I remember pulling up to a stop sign and stomping down for the clutch when driving the automatic or forgetting to put the clutch in when I was driving the stick shift. Maybe that is where I lost my sanity.


jollypolly said:


> Might have been hard to explain if the owner came by just then.
> When hub had his car totaled by the guy running a red light he got a white car blue interior one year younger than mine same colors. His had the shift on the floor mine had the shift on the steering wheel. We would grab for the shift to back up for instance and if we had the other's car the shift wouldn't be where we were use to grabbing. He traded his to save our sanity.


----------



## jinx

I think we all rush in a store and then forget where we parked. I hate looking stupid walking up and down the lanes. Granddaughter says when parking snap a picture of the nearest lane/floor marker. Sounds like a good idea especially in an unfamiliar parking garage.


jollypolly said:


> I do that too. It's better if I find a landmark before I go to the store but often I am in a Hurry and come out with a vague idea where the car might be.
> I parked in a parking garage at a hospital and when the car beeped it was nowhere to be seen. A nurse came off duty and we tried to locate the beep. It was a floor below and beeped because the wall was open at the top. Because my legs hurt and my friend was sick and it was hot I was almost in tears until that sweet nurse helped me. She even showed me where an elevater would take me down to the lower level. I hate parking garages! and I hate being unable to walk when I need to. Since I tore the meniscus I have a hard time standing from a sitting position. I put a cushion and blanket folded to raise me higher so I can get off the sofa with less pain.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> OK, well my lovely night out from my wonderful DD went like this: a lovely Italian dinner in Dartford followed by a show at The Orchard Theatre called Grumpy Old Women. It consisted of three very funny English comediennes, sending up middle age in hilarious fashion, it was brilliant!!


Sounds like a great night out, I could do with some laughs at the moment. Happy you enjoyed it. :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Here, let me try...........!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm23:


Ouch :sm18:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Great news but the money thing is a bit tricky, DH may have too sign something to give you access via the bank, hope you can sort it out because this will make your life so much easier, not just for visiting DH but food shopping, very essential!! xxx


I'm not a great enthusiast for food, yes I am eating but can take it or leave it until I am hungry. I am going to find out if there is wifi at the hospital, if so I will take my laptop in and see what we can sort out. Unfortunately the money is not in the bank, that would be too simple. :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I vaguely remember a time when beds had another use than just sleeping but that was long ago and far away and my poor old bones just need a good night's sleep these days!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm12: :sm06: :sm24:


I have these ancient memories as well.


----------



## jinx

Just for a smile, picture this. We had two adjustable twin extra long beds. Put together makes a king size bed. We moved those beds to the guest room. When our bedroom was being painted we used the guest room. We forgot we had not locked the beds together. The beds separated in the center, we fell to the floor and were stuck for quite some time trying to get up from the floor between the beds. Shh, do not tell the kids. They would never let us hear the end of it.


London Girl said:


> I suspect the grandkids will be the only ones romping on that bed!!! xxx


----------



## jinx

You look fantastic. Was the show extra funny as you could relate to the humor? For me it is always nice to know others have some of the same issues I do and can laugh at them.


London Girl said:


> OK, well my lovely night out from my wonderful DD went like this: a lovely Italian dinner in Dartford followed by a show at The Orchard Theatre called Grumpy Old Women. It consisted of three very funny English comediennes, sending up middle age in hilarious fashion, it was brilliant!!


----------



## jinx

I never heard of an Eton Mess until yesterday. I found it interesting that this recipe showed up in my inbox this a.m. http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/eton-mess-new-favorite-summertime-dessert?utm_source=DailyRSSNewsletter&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=Image&utm_campaign=RSSNewsletter I did not know you could buy meringue cookies. Baking meringue takes hours. When hubby is well enough we will celebrate with his favorite dessert.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Just for a smile, picture this. We had two adjustable twin extra long beds. Put together makes a king size bed. We moved those beds to the guest room. When our bedroom was being painted we used the guest room. We forgot we had not locked the beds together. The beds separated in the center, we fell to the floor and were stuck for quite some time trying to get up from the floor between the beds. Shh, do not tell the kids. They would never let us hear the end of it.


What a picture that would make!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You look fantastic. Was the show extra funny as you could relate to the humor? For me it is always nice to know others have some of the same issues I do and can laugh at them.


Absolutely, these funny ladies were all in their 50s but could obviously relate to what is to come!! Even my DD who is only 46, got all the jokes and has experienced some of the situations! And thank you for the compliment!!


----------



## Miss Pam

jollypolly said:


> But a Bentley Appreciation Group would be initials BAG so we would be a group of "old BAGs.".


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> OK, well my lovely night out from my wonderful DD went like this: a lovely Italian dinner in Dartford followed by a show at The Orchard Theatre called Grumpy Old Women. It consisted of three very funny English comediennes, sending up middle age in hilarious fashion, it was brilliant!!


How fun for you both!!! What a great surprise. And a fabulous photo of you! xxxooo :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> How fun for you both!!! What a great surprise. And a fabulous photo of you! xxxooo :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, it took Sam three attempts to get it looking good!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now. I'm late.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Friday was a great day for me. I got DH to wait me at 7.30am (almost midnight as far as I am concerned). So I get up, had my shower and washed my hair, combed my hair and wrapped a towel around my head so I would have dry hair again by the time I needed to go to spinning. When I got to the gallery, where the different creative groups meet, and went to the cafe to get a Chai latte .......... and discovered that it was "Fruit Choc Friday", and I also found that the cafe had a fruit choc chocolate cheese cake, so of course I had to get a piece ....... and it was delicious. I think I need to find the recipe and make one for me and DH! ????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thank you, it took Sam three attempts to get it looking good!! xxx


Well, she did a great job! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Are we hatching plans to help Barny.... let me put my thinking cap on!
> It's always nice to read your posts before I go to bed Judi, you being on the bottom part of the globe! Hugs, Trish


Yep, I come along at the end of everyone else's day, I love reading the posts of everyone's escapades during the day. ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Hello ladies , i have not caught up but i did see that Jynx was here and having surgery ? Love you Jynxy girl !!!
> 
> My cousins DD is in hospital since yesterday , the baby's head and stomach are too small ... she is only 12 days early. They have her on the pitocin now , she had the cervidil last night .
> It is prolly going to take some time for sure .
> 
> Im going to try to whip up a couple of preemie hats for her . I should get to head up there in an hour or so , waiting on DH to get home with the car lol.
> So blessings all around please that the baby is okay ... baby's name is Isabella
> 
> Love you all
> XOXOXOXO


Lots of healing and strengthening energies coming your way, for Isabella. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> OK, well my lovely night out from my wonderful DD went like this: a lovely Italian dinner in Dartford followed by a show at The Orchard Theatre called Grumpy Old Women. It consisted of three very funny English comediennes, sending up middle age in hilarious fashion, it was brilliant!!


Love the poster with your name on it. Gorgrous photo of you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oi, Bentley, get outta my chair!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


He's keeping it warm for you xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Friday was a great day for me. I got DH to wait me at 7.30am (almost midnight as far as I am concerned). So I get up, had my shower and washed my hair, combed my hair and wrapped a towel around my head so I would have dry hair again by the time I needed to go to spinning. When I got to the gallery, where the different creative groups meet, and went to the cafe to get a Chai latte .......... and discovered that it was "Fruit Choc Friday", and I also found that the cafe had a fruit choc chocolate cheese cake, so of course I had to get a piece ....... and it was delicious. I think I need to find the recipe and make one for me and DH! ????????????????????????


That sounds good Judi, did you save me any?!!:-D 6 I had chocolate cheesecake last night, that was pretty good too!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Love the poster with your name on it. Gorgrous photo of you xxx


Thank you! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> He's keeping it warm for you xxx


That's alright then!! Xxxx????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Just a glass of wine, or 2, and a taķe away Chinese. Had a brilliant day at the workshop. Just played with crochet all day. Lots of ideas bouncing around.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thank you! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Are you blushing? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Another day over, it's been sunny and wet with torrential rain coming back from the hospital. DH was tottering to the bathroom today, quite an improvement but his memory and recall was bad today, so it's one step froward one step back at the moment. My earache (SIL) is going home tomorrow and although it has be nice having some company I have decided she is too much hard work for now. As soon as we are home she says she's starving. I said she'd have to wait while the shepherds pie warms up, she said she couldn't wait that long. Anyway in the end I did it in the microwave. God I am moaning aren't I, but she is bad enough to cope with normally when DH is here.

Anyway I have finally found out where our rainy day money is and think I have worked a way out to get it quickly. I will have to wait until Monday now, but my mechanic is now on the job so will see what he has to say on Monday also. He has got a mate who works in a Fiat garage so I will go through him to buy a car.

Hope everyone has had a good Saturday I am taking interest in all you are doing and hopefully will soon have some more interesting things to write about. Love you all and the way you have all been there for me. xxx


----------



## martina

Barn-dweller said:


> Another day over, it's been sunny and wet with torrential rain coming back from the hospital. DH was tottering to the bathroom today, quite an improvement but his memory and recall was bad today, so it's one step froward one step back at the moment. My earache (SIL) is going home tomorrow and although it has be nice having some company I have decided she is too much hard work for now. As soon as we are home she says she's starving. I said she'd have to wait while the shepherds pie warms up, she said she couldn't wait that long. Anyway in the end I did it in the microwave. God I am moaning aren't I, but she is bad enough to cope with normally when DH is here.
> 
> Anyway I have finally found out where our rainy day money is and think I have worked a way out to get it quickly. I will have to wait until Monday now, but my mechanic is now on the job so will see what he has to say on Monday also. He has got a mate who works in a Fiat garage so I will go through him to buy a car.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good Saturday I am taking interest in all you are doing and hopefully will soon have some more interesting things to write about. Love you all and the way you have all been there for me. xxx


Glad that there is some improvement in one direction for your husband and that your earache will soon be over.also good that you've found the money you need for the car. Take care of yourself and get as much rest as possible.


----------



## Barn-dweller

martina said:


> Glad that there is some improvement in one direction for your husband and that your earache will soon be over.also good that you've found the money you need for the car. Take care of yourself and get as much rest as possible.


Yes fingers crossed. Sleep seems to be impossible at the moment, I am getting a few hours but nothing like I am used to or need but I will catch up eventually. I hope.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes fingers crossed. Sleep seems to be impossible at the moment, I am getting a few hours but nothing like I am used to or need but I will catch up eventually. I hope.


Hi Barny, glad things seem a bit better for you today. Don't worry to much about your DHs memory not being so good when he is moving about a bit more. His brain has a lot of work to do, as l said before there will be steps back as well a s forward. Good your SIL is ygoing home tomorrow, you can then get back to your own routine which l am sure will make you feel more relaxed. Sending you loads of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Barny, glad things seem a bit better for you today. Don't worry to much about your DHs memory not being so good when he is moving about a bit more. His brain has a lot of work to do, as l said before there will be steps back as well a s forward. Good your SIL is ygoing home tomorrow, you can then get back to your own routine which l am sure will make you feel more relaxed. Sending you loads of love and hugs xxx


Thanks Purple.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

martina said:


> Glad that there is some improvement in one direction for your husband and that your earache will soon be over.also good that you've found the money you need for the car. Take care of yourself and get as much rest as possible.


Ditto from me, Barny! Love and comforting hugs heading your way! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Hearing aids might be a problem as well.


I believe so .


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hey Jolly, you give us such humour. /you are a tonic to me. Nice to have you laughing again.


Wish I was laughing tonight. It's 1:30 am and we just got home in a flatbed tow truck with my car on the back. The driver was excellent but drove fast and I'm a terrible passenger. I was quiet, scared and worried he might be leaving us in the country road and take our money...I prayed the whole way home. It was like a roller coaster ride. Son and I were in two seats behind the driver and his girl. We went to a quilt show 127 miles from home and the car started shaking and the peddle went to the floor but the car went 40 mph. then it wouldn't go at all. We had to drive a road by a big lake and I worried the brakes would fail. Or the engine get on fire. We crossed a tall narrow bridge with the car on the fritz. There was a symble of an engine with a water cap on the dash. My friend would have come but he can't drive in the dark.he talked to calm me down and wanted me to call soon as I got home.I was so far from home I didn't think my lady friend's could come in the dark.I wasn't sure where i was since I'm not from there and it's rural.
it cost $497 plus I tipped the driver $40 for being so nice. Ouch! I'm glad to be on my couch. Knee hurts a lot. Dog is shaky from the flat bed in the drive and fireworks after the ball game down the road here. Too late to get food delivered so we are eating leftovers and I'm too nervous to eat.we are home safe so that's what matters.


----------



## jollypolly

Barn-dweller said:


> Another day over, it's been sunny and wet with torrential rain coming back from the hospital. DH was tottering to the bathroom today, quite an improvement but his memory and recall was bad today, so it's one step froward one step back at the moment. My earache (SIL) is going home tomorrow and although it has be nice having some company I have decided she is too much hard work for now. As soon as we are home she says she's starving. I said she'd have to wait while the shepherds pie warms up, she said she couldn't wait that long. Anyway in the end I did it in the microwave. God I am moaning aren't I, but she is bad enough to cope with normally when DH is here.
> 
> Anyway I have finally found out where our rainy day money is and think I have worked a way out to get it quickly. I will have to wait until Monday now, but my mechanic is now on the job so will see what he has to say on Monday also. He has got a mate who works in a Fiat garage so I will go through him to buy a car.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good Saturday I am taking interest in all you are doing and hopefully will soon have some more interesting things to write about. Love you all and the way you have all been there for me. xxx


I'm so glad things are a bit better. Hang in there. I've had a rough day. All we can do is take a deep breath and do the best we can. The people here are so kind. First thing I did tonight when I got home was tell them about my day. It helps to know they care. You can read it a bit close to this post. Good SIL is leaving and good luck on your car. Hope your DH is better and you feel better soon too.


----------



## binkbrice

YAY!!! Isabella is here 5lbs. 11ozs. 20 1/2 inches long!! I want to go see her she was born at 1:19 a.m by c section.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> YAY!!! Isabella is here 5lbs. 11ozs. 20 1/2 inches long!! I want to go see her she was born at 1:19 a.m by c section.


Congratulations! Glad the breach didn't cause major difficulties.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello Jynx, sorry you are in hospital but its lovely to see you. You are so missed.


I'm also glad you are back. Now don't go away again. Feel better soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jollypolly said:


> I'm so glad things are a bit better. Hang in there. I've had a rough day. All we can do is take a deep breath and do the best we can. The people here are so kind. First thing I did tonight when I got home was tell them about my day. It helps to know they care. You can read it a bit close to this post. Good SIL is leaving and good luck on your car. Hope your DH is better and you feel better soon too.


Wow you did have a night and here's me wanting a car :sm09: still as you say, one step at a time. SIL has left and I'm having a quiet, emphasis on quiet, 5 minutes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull Wales, but a very peaceful Barn. I'm a bit in limbo today as it is Sunday and I can't get anything done. I'm not doing anything this morning but knit, it's a me morning. What are you all up to today? Hope it's more exciting than mine, although jollypolly will probably not want anymore excitement for a while. Have a good one will catch up later. xxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales, but a very peaceful Barn. I'm a bit in limbo today as it is Sunday and I can't get anything done. I'm not doing anything this morning but knit, it's a me morning. What are you all up to today? Hope it's more exciting than mine, although jollypolly will probably not want anymore excitement for a while. Have a good one will catch up later. xxx


Enjoy your me time you deserve it. Oh and the icing on the cake... Wales beat Ireland


----------



## lifeline

Polly what a dreadful time you had. Hope things make a turn for the better today.

Welcome to Isabelle, hope she is well and thinking of her mum too, c sections take some getting over. It's a major operation, but you have to keep going for the baby.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I vaguely remember a time when beds had another use than just sleeping but that was long ago and far away and my poor old bones just need a good night's sleep these days!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm12: :sm06: :sm24:


Yeah, I vaguely recall another, different, use also. Not quite sure what it was though! ☜(⌒▽⌒)☞


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> The same from me Barny, you just hang in there girl, this is all going to work itself out! xxxxxxxxxxx


Same from me too, Barny!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thank you! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


On Saturday I had a piece of fruit choc rocky road, and that was also delicious. Are Fruit chocs available in England?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Just a glass of wine, or 2, and a taķe away Chinese. Had a brilliant day at the workshop. Just played with crochet all day. Lots of ideas bouncing around.


Sounds like a lot of fun!! Hope the noodles turned up this time!!! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Barny! Love and comforting hugs heading your way! xxxooo


From this way too, Barny! xoxoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Another day over, it's been sunny and wet with torrential rain coming back from the hospital. DH was tottering to the bathroom today, quite an improvement but his memory and recall was bad today, so it's one step froward one step back at the moment. My earache (SIL) is going home tomorrow and although it has be nice having some company I have decided she is too much hard work for now. As soon as we are home she says she's starving. I said she'd have to wait while the shepherds pie warms up, she said she couldn't wait that long. Anyway in the end I did it in the microwave. God I am moaning aren't I, but she is bad enough to cope with normally when DH is here.
> 
> Anyway I have finally found out where our rainy day money is and think I have worked a way out to get it quickly. I will have to wait until Monday now, but my mechanic is now on the job so will see what he has to say on Monday also. He has got a mate who works in a Fiat garage so I will go through him to buy a car.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good Saturday I am taking interest in all you are doing and hopefully will soon have some more interesting things to write about. Love you all and the way you have all been there for me. xxx


Always, love!! Sounds like things are slowly improving; you now know that you don't actually need company, you are fine and can cope on your own, DH has improved immensely, considering he was taken poorly such a short time ago - and, you've sorted out your transport problem, wishing you luck finding the right little car for you at a good price!! xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Wish I was laughing tonight. It's 1:30 am and we just got home in a flatbed tow truck with my car on the back. The driver was excellent but drove fast and I'm a terrible passenger. I was quiet, scared and worried he might be leaving us in the country road and take our money...I prayed the whole way home. It was like a roller coaster ride. Son and I were in two seats behind the driver and his girl. We went to a quilt show 127 miles from home and the car started shaking and the peddle went to the floor but the car went 40 mph. then it wouldn't go at all. We had to drive a road by a big lake and I worried the brakes would fail. Or the engine get on fire. We crossed a tall narrow bridge with the car on the fritz. There was a symble of an engine with a water cap on the dash. My friend would have come but he can't drive in the dark.he talked to calm me down and wanted me to call soon as I got home.I was so far from home I didn't think my lady friend's could come in the dark.I wasn't sure where i was since I'm not from there and it's rural.
> it cost $497 plus I tipped the driver $40 for being so nice. Ouch! I'm glad to be on my couch. Knee hurts a lot. Dog is shaky from the flat bed in the drive and fireworks after the ball game down the road here. Too late to get food delivered so we are eating leftovers and I'm too nervous to eat.we are home safe so that's what matters.


Goodness Jolly, you do get into some strife, don't you? I hope it isn't anything too drastic with your car, and is easily fixed. ????


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> Wish I was laughing tonight. It's 1:30 am and we just got home in a flatbed tow truck with my car on the back. The driver was excellent but drove fast and I'm a terrible passenger. I was quiet, scared and worried he might be leaving us in the country road and take our money...I prayed the whole way home. It was like a roller coaster ride. Son and I were in two seats behind the driver and his girl. We went to a quilt show 127 miles from home and the car started shaking and the peddle went to the floor but the car went 40 mph. then it wouldn't go at all. We had to drive a road by a big lake and I worried the brakes would fail. Or the engine get on fire. We crossed a tall narrow bridge with the car on the fritz. There was a symble of an engine with a water cap on the dash. My friend would have come but he can't drive in the dark.he talked to calm me down and wanted me to call soon as I got home.I was so far from home I didn't think my lady friend's could come in the dark.I wasn't sure where i was since I'm not from there and it's rural.
> it cost $497 plus I tipped the driver $40 for being so nice. Ouch! I'm glad to be on my couch. Knee hurts a lot. Dog is shaky from the flat bed in the drive and fireworks after the ball game down the road here. Too late to get food delivered so we are eating leftovers and I'm too nervous to eat.we are home safe so that's what matters.


That's right, you are home and safe and had a little adventure, all is well, all is good! I hope you got to see the quilt show!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> YAY!!! Isabella is here 5lbs. 11ozs. 20 1/2 inches long!! I want to go see her she was born at 1:19 a.m by c section.


Welcolm Isabella! xoxoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> YAY!!! Isabella is here 5lbs. 11ozs. 20 1/2 inches long!! I want to go see her she was born at 1:19 a.m by c section.


Awww, many, many congratulations all round, so happy for the good 'outcome', tee-hee! xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls, happy new week, its sunny here today. They are hoping to get the car finished. Another day of coming in and out all day!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales, but a very peaceful Barn. I'm a bit in limbo today as it is Sunday and I can't get anything done. I'm not doing anything this morning but knit, it's a me morning. What are you all up to today? Hope it's more exciting than mine, although jollypolly will probably not want anymore excitement for a while. Have a good one will catch up later. xxx


Glad all is now well and peaceful in the barn!! All I am doing today is go and fill up the fridge and freezer for DH while I am in France next week and keep trying to shove more little bits into my case!! There are nine of us going in two biggish cars but obviously, boot space is at a premium so I have used the smallest case I have! The trouble is, not knowing what the weather will do and trying to be prepared for both extremes!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> On Saturday I had a piece of fruit choc rocky road, and that was also delicious. Are Fruit chocs available in England?


I know what they sound like but not sure what they are, kindly elucidate!!! xxxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Enjoy your me time you deserve it. Oh and the icing on the cake... Wales beat Ireland


As if I could forget that. :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> YAY!!! Isabella is here 5lbs. 11ozs. 20 1/2 inches long!! I want to go see her she was born at 1:19 a.m by c section.


Welcome Isabella. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, happy new week, its sunny here today. They are hoping to get the car finished. Another day of coming in and out all day!!!


Good morning Susan, thought you might like to see what I made with the lovely yarn you treated me to in Harrogate! I am really pleased with it and it was pretty easy. I am taking it to France with me and I'm sure it will be very useful! Thank you, thank you , thank you!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny Surre . Only just awake and having my coffee. Slept like a log and dreamt of yarn and crochet hooks!

welcome baby Isabella.

Barny enjoy you ME time,

Polly, what an adventure, glad you are home safe and l hope the repairs won't be too expensive. 

Nothing much planned for today. Perhaps a bit of a walk and some crochet.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning Susan, thought you might like to see what I made with the lovely yarn you treated me to in Harrogate! I am really pleased with it and it was pretty easy. I am taking it to France with me and I'm sure it will be very useful! Thank you, thank you , thank you!!! xxxx


It's turned out beautifully. I still haven't made mine up yet. I think it might be behind the armchair in Bentley's stash. Xx

ps yes the noodles did turn up this time xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It's turned out beautifully. I still haven't made mine up yet. I think it might be behind the armchair in Bentley's stash. Xx
> 
> ps yes the noodles did turn up this time xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I am now starting another one with the lovely yarn that Nitzy brought over for me and am taking that to knit in France!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I am now starting another one with the lovely yarn that Nitzy brought over for me and am taking that to knit in France!! xxx


That's good, perhaps it will stop you drinking all the wine before we get there in August/ xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> That's good, perhaps it will stop you drinking all the wine before we get there in August/ xxxx


You think????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> You think????????


No, not really. xx Hope you are enjoying your peace and quiet. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That's good, perhaps it will stop you drinking all the wine before we get there in August/ xxxx


I doubt that, I shall have a long straw to slurp as I knit!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> YAY!!! Isabella is here 5lbs. 11ozs. 20 1/2 inches long!! I want to go see her she was born at 1:19 a.m by c section.


Congratulations!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning Susan, thought you might like to see what I made with the lovely yarn you treated me to in Harrogate! I am really pleased with it and it was pretty easy. I am taking it to France with me and I'm sure it will be very useful! Thank you, thank you , thank you!!! xxxx


It's lovely, Londy! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning Susan, thought you might like to see what I made with the lovely yarn you treated me to in Harrogate! I am really pleased with it and it was pretty easy. I am taking it to France with me and I'm sure it will be very useful! Thank you, thank you , thank you!!! xxxx


Beautiful work :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my rainy little corner of the world. Perfect weather rain overnight and sunshine during the day. We had a lovely visit yesterday with our grand daughter. She again purchased the items we needed that we cannot order online. I hate lugging gallons of distilled water, 12 packs of soda, etc. I love when she calls and asks if she should do the lugging for us. Does anyone else have the shipping pass from Walmart? $50.00 gives free shipping for almost everything they carry. It has saved me a ton on money and time in the past 6 months. I hope everyone is having a great day and will have a better tomorrow.


----------



## jinx

Glad that is over with. Hope the car is easily fixed.


jollypolly said:


> Wish I was laughing tonight. It's 1:30 am and we just got home in a flatbed tow truck with my car on the back. The driver was excellent but drove fast and I'm a terrible passenger. I was quiet, scared and worried he might be leaving us in the country road and take our money...I prayed the whole way home. It was like a roller coaster ride. Son and I were in two seats behind the driver and his girl. We went to a quilt show 127 miles from home and the car started shaking and the peddle went to the floor but the car went 40 mph. then it wouldn't go at all. We had to drive a road by a big lake and I worried the brakes would fail. Or the engine get on fire. We crossed a tall narrow bridge with the car on the fritz. There was a symble of an engine with a water cap on the dash. My friend would have come but he can't drive in the dark.he talked to calm me down and wanted me to call soon as I got home.I was so far from home I didn't think my lady friend's could come in the dark.I wasn't sure where i was since I'm not from there and it's rural.
> it cost $497 plus I tipped the driver $40 for being so nice. Ouch! I'm glad to be on my couch. Knee hurts a lot. Dog is shaky from the flat bed in the drive and fireworks after the ball game down the road here. Too late to get food delivered so we are eating leftovers and I'm too nervous to eat.we are home safe so that's what matters.


----------



## jinx

Welcome Isabella. Glad you are here.


binkbrice said:


> YAY!!! Isabella is here 5lbs. 11ozs. 20 1/2 inches long!! I want to go see her she was born at 1:19 a.m by c section.


----------



## grandma susan

The car is finished and is getting a polish as I message you. Ive been to margs for coffee and I should be knitting, but I'm not.


----------



## jinx

I think you deserve a me day. Sit back, relax and knit the day away.


Barn-dweller said:


> Wow you did have a night and here's me wanting a car :sm09: still as you say, one step at a time. SIL has left and I'm having a quiet, emphasis on quiet, 5 minutes.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning Susan, thought you might like to see what I made with the lovely yarn you treated me to in Harrogate! I am really pleased with it and it was pretty easy. I am taking it to France with me and I'm sure it will be very useful! Thank you, thank you , thank you!!! xxxx


I love it. Did you get that out of one ball?????


----------



## jinx

Morning. I envy you sleeping like a log and your lovely dreams. I dreamt someone was torturing my dear husband and he was gravely injured.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surre . Only just awake and having my coffee. Slept like a log and dreamt of yarn and crochet hooks!
> 
> welcome baby Isabella.
> 
> Barny enjoy you ME time,
> 
> Polly, what an adventure, glad you are home safe and l hope the repairs won't be too expensive.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today. Perhaps a bit of a walk and some crochet.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Londy! xxxooo


Thank you, O Shawl Maestro!! That applies to Mrs Lifeline and most of the rest of you too, now I come to think of it!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I love it. Did you get that out of one ball?????


Yes, I did, with a little bit left over!! The picot cast off took me three days and I was worried I'd run out of yarn so I stopped knitting a bit too early!! Glad you like it! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Congratulations! Glad the breach didn't cause major difficulties.


She was delivered by c section because her head and stomach are smaller than proportionate to her body so they needed to deliver her early by 10 days, she looks absolutely perfect to me though!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> She was delivered by c section because her head and stomach are smaller than proportionate to her body so they needed to deliver her early by 10 days, she looks absolutely perfect to me though!


Sometimes they seem to make things more complicated than necessary, although best to be on the safe side, I suppose! xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> She was delivered by c section because her head and stomach are smaller than proportionate to her body so they needed to deliver her early by 10 days, she looks absolutely perfect to me though!


Oops, double post!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I know what they sound like but not sure what they are, kindly elucidate!!! xxxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Rocky Road is a sort of chocolate slice made of a mix of assorted nuts, marshmallow (in different colours), and other assorted ingredients of one's choice; mixed with enough melted sweet, or dark, chocolate until all of the ingredients are coated. Then spread the mix it an appropriate container, and refridgerate until set; then cut (or break) the slice into the required size, and eat at your leasure. For the fruit cox rocky road, just chop fruit chocs roughly and mix in with the rest of the ingredients. 
The Ultimate Rocky Road ÃÂ» Recipes ÃÂ» Cadbury Kitchen
This is a no bake recipe, and I am hoping a recipe is on the URL site. If there is a recipe, have a go, and let me know what you think of it. ðððð

I just worked out what you meant. Fruit Chocs are a South Australian delicacy, which has a processed fruit centre, covered in either milk, or dark, chocolate and they are delicious!

FruChocs Products | Robern Menz


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning Susan, thought you might like to see what I made with the lovely yarn you treated me to in Harrogate! I am really pleased with it and it was pretty easy. I am taking it to France with me and I'm sure it will be very useful! Thank you, thank you , thank you!!! xxxx


Very beautiful


----------



## PurpleFi

We wrre working with very large crochet hooks yesterday, so Mr P has been busy...


----------



## Xiang

Good night ladies, I am now of to take some pain relief, in the hope that the pills will work their magic, and kill my headache!!! I think I have had it for most of the day, and I want it to go away now. ????????????????


----------



## jinx

Oh, I love them. My Mr. Wonderful has a project coming up as soon as he gets home.


PurpleFi said:


> We wrre working with very large crochet hooks yesterday, so Mr P has been busy...


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Oh, I love them. My Mr. Wonderful has a project coming up as soon as he gets home.


Thank you, we used well seasoned holly wood and rhododendron. Once sanded l just put some olive oil on my hand and rub it in, then polished them with a cloth. They feel lovely in the hand.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Rocky Road is a sort of chocolate slice made of a mix of assorted nuts, marshmallow (in different colours), and other assorted ingredients of one's choice; mixed with enough melted sweet, or dark, chocolate until all of the ingredients are coated. Then spread the mix it an appropriate container, and refridgerate until set; then cut (or break) the slice into the required size, and eat at your leasure. For the fruit cox rocky road, just chop fruit chocs roughly and mix in with the rest of the ingredients.
> The Ultimate Rocky Road ÃÂ» Recipes ÃÂ» Cadbury Kitchen
> This is a no bake recipe, and I am hoping a recipe is on the URL site. If there is a recipe, have a go, and let me know what you think of it. ðððð
> 
> I just worked out what you meant. Fruit Chocs are a South Australian delicacy, which has a processed fruit centre, covered in either milk, or dark, chocolate and they are delicious!
> 
> FruChocs Products | Robern Menz


Oh yes, I know Rocky Road, we have that here as cake bars and ice cream, think I first had that in Oz!! Don't think I have seen the FruChocs though but they sound lovely!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> We wrre working with very large crochet hooks yesterday, so Mr P has been busy...


Wow, they're great, in every sense of the word, well done Mr P!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> The car is finished and is getting a polish as I message you. Ive been to margs for coffee and I should be knitting, but I'm not.


And why not? :sm09: :sm09: I think I have missed something, was it last Wednesday you went and had your tooth removed, if so how did you get on? I've been a bit preoccupied lately. :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Back home again after a very wet journey to the hospital. DH is managing to get around his small ward slowly and with a struggle but at least he is up on his feet. His memory is not too good and he is having troubles finishing his sentences, which is very frustrating for both of us. I don't half owe my neighbours big time, the one who took me today is a great laugh so we had a riotous journey there and back. Not sure how I will repay them. Will now catch up with everyone. See you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Back home again after a very wet journey to the hospital. DH is managing to get around his small ward slowly and with a struggle but at least he is up on his feet. His memory is not too good and he is having troubles finishing his sentences, which is very frustrating for both of us. I don't half owe my neighbours big time, the one who took me today is a great laugh so we had a riotous journey there and back. Not sure how I will repay them. Will now catch up with everyone. See you later. xxx


I'm sure they won't need repaying, they know you would do the same for them but maybe when DH is home and doing better, you could invited them round a few at a time? xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> We wrre working with very large crochet hooks yesterday, so Mr P has been busy...


They are amazing! He did good did he reference one of your hooks for the "hook" he did a great job.


----------



## binkbrice

I need to go to the store and get a few things...then I need to work on Isabella's second blanket it is looking really cute I finished the red and black one not thrilled with it though because to me it could be mistook for a sports team instead of a ladybug!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm sure they won't need repaying, they know you would do the same for them but maybe when DH is home and doing better, you could invited them round a few at a time? xxxx


Yes I did think we could invite them round for a meal when everything has settled down. I came home in quite a buoyant mood. I'm trying to pay some bills on the internet and it has now reduced me to tears. Just can't get them paid, so have given up and will try and get in touch with the financial advisor at the bank tomorrow and see if he can come and sort it all out for me. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> We wrre working with very large crochet hooks yesterday, so Mr P has been busy...


Those are wonderful! Well done, Mr. P! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

I can relate to the frustration trying to set things up online. I spent over an hour this a.m. trying to set up an account so my hubby could order his meds online. I went around and around in circles. Thought I had done everything correctly. Took a break and when I came back and turn the computer on the account was there. Found out I had to restart the computer to activate the account. Why couldn't they have told me that? Hang in there you will be glad to have the convenience once you get it sorted out. 
I think something you make yourself is the best gift. Making a meal or a small handmade item is my usual thank you. Well, not the meal as no one wants to eat what I cook.


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I did think we could invite them round for a meal when everything has settled down. I came home in quite a buoyant mood. I'm trying to pay some bills on the internet and it has now reduced me to tears. Just can't get them paid, so have given up and will try and get in touch with the financial advisor at the bank tomorrow and see if he can come and sort it all out for me. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> They are amazing! He did good did he reference one of your hooks for the "hook" he did a great job.


Yes, he did. He never ceases to amaze me at what he can turn his hand to.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, just popping in so you don't forget me! The Internet is so slow here I can't read all that's been happening, but I'm thinking of you all. Had a very sunny day here today until about 4 so we sat in the overt conservatory we have in the cottage. We went to the Grace Darling museum today & I handed over the letter I had written by her. I got really emotional there, I have always wanted to go. All I kept thinking of was my very special dad who was so proud of the letter. I know it is in the right place.
Love to you all xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in so you don't forget me! The Internet is so slow here I can't read all that's been happening, but I'm thinking of you all. Had a very sunny day here today until about 4 so we sat in the overt conservatory we have in the cottage. We went to the Grace Darling museum today & I handed over the letter I had written by her. I got really emotional there, I have always wanted to go. All I kept thinking of was my very special dad who was so proud of the letter. I know it is in the right place.
> Love to you all xx


I bet you were so pleased to be there. Enjoy the rest of your holiday. Xx
xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I bet you were so pleased to be there. Enjoy the rest of your holiday. Xx
> xx


Ditto from me, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> We wrre working with very large crochet hooks yesterday, so Mr P has been busy...


Those are NICE! Have you taught Mr. P to crochet too? xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller wrote: 
"the one who took me today is a great laugh so we had a riotous journey there and back."


This makes me happy Barny, laughing is good for the soul! xox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Chris! xxxooo


I'll raise your Ditto Pam.. Ditto, ditto Chris! hugs.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning Susan, thought you might like to see what I made with the lovely yarn you treated me to in Harrogate! I am really pleased with it and it was pretty easy. I am taking it to France with me and I'm sure it will be very useful! Thank you, thank you , thank you!!! xxxx


Pretty Londy, inside and out! The shawls not bad either! xox


----------



## Islander

Hi Ladies!
Lovely day, sat on the porch with DH all afternoon waiting for the hummingbird who never came! Mr. J is playing with his film camera and was hoping to get a birds of view of one. Our power was off from 8 a.m to 7 p.m. today for a major upgrade. It affected 3 villages. Delicious "gourmet hotdogs" on the bunsen burner for lunch lol! Today I tried a cucumber face mask, you know.... the one you peel off. So disappointed... when I peeled it off, I was still me! What a waste of $$! The garden is growing superbly as the hot weather is back. I planted Painted Tongue in containers this year, it's so beautiful. Hope you all enjoyed today too. xox


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Those are NICE! Have you taught Mr. P to crochet too? xox


Not yet, but LM has taught him to knit. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Lovely day, sat on the porch with DH all afternoon waiting for the hummingbird who never came! Mr. J is playing with his film camera and was hoping to get a birds of view of one. Our power was off from 8 a.m to 7 p.m. today for a major upgrade. It affected 3 villages. Delicious "gourmet hotdogs" on the bunsen burner for lunch lol! Today I tried a cucumber face mask, you know.... the one you peel off. So disappointed... when I peeled it off, I was still me! What a waste of $$! The garden is growing superbly as the hot weather is back. I planted Painted Tongue in containers this year, it's so beautiful. Hope you all enjoyed today too. xox


Gorgeous photo. X


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> OK, well my lovely night out from my wonderful DD went like this: a lovely Italian dinner in Dartford followed by a show at The Orchard Theatre called Grumpy Old Women. It consisted of three very funny English comediennes, sending up middle age in hilarious fashion, it was brilliant!!


Pretty picture...I like your outfit. I'm glad the show was good.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Lovely day, sat on the porch with DH all afternoon waiting for the hummingbird who never came! Mr. J is playing with his film camera and was hoping to get a birds of view of one. Our power was off from 8 a.m to 7 p.m. today for a major upgrade. It affected 3 villages. Delicious "gourmet hotdogs" on the bunsen burner for lunch lol! Today I tried a cucumber face mask, you know.... the one you peel off. So disappointed... when I peeled it off, I was still me! What a waste of $$! The garden is growing superbly as the hot weather is back. I planted Painted Tongue in containers this year, it's so beautiful. Hope you all enjoyed today too. xox


Very pretty flower


----------

